# We Moved to Disneyland!! Now What? Stories from New DLR Locals - Updated 1/15



## tayalltheway

* We Moved to Disneyland!! Now What...? 
Stories from New DLR Locals*

Greetings readers!! Welcome to a trip report unlike any I've attempted (or even read) before. Well, perhaps even calling it a "trip report" is a bit of a misnomer. For lack of a better term, I guess you could call it a "life report." It's the story of how my wife and I decided to make a change in our life and start anew somewhere else. It's the story of how we decided to move to Disneyland.

Now, before I get way ahead of myself, some introductions are in order. Perhaps I should start off by saying that you'll probably get to know Tracy and I a bit better if you read the other two trip reports I've been writing. Both of them are still works in progress, though I'm getting closer to wrapping up one of them. *Duffy is Going to be ECSTATIC! a.k.a. Thank God She Was Jewish* was my first trip report and relives our May 2012 trip to Walt Disney World. The entire trip was a prize from the WDW Radio Show and Mouse Fan Travel, we stayed in a Port Orleans Riverside Royal Room and had all kinds of awesome experiences, including being parade Grand Marshals. *Can We Move Here and Be Pancho's Handlers? A Throwback Trip Report* is the prequel that I began writing more recently. It takes you through our first trip to Disneyland in September 2011. Everything that we learned in that trip report was very influential as we planned our move and our new life in California. If you'd like to read those reports first and then come back here, this report will still be here when you're done!

For those of you who chose not to read the other reports, here are some brief introductions:






I'm Taylor. I'll be your narrator through this report. I love everything Disney! A lifelong WDW junkie, I got to know Disneyland on our trip last year and fell in love with it too. Here are some of my Disney stats. I'm trying to avoid duplicates from the previous reports, so they're getting a little more obscure:

Favorite Disney Snack: Mickey Pretzel, Pineapple-Vanilla Swirl Dole Whip Float
Favorite Nighttime Spectacular: Fantasmic! at Disneyland, Wishes
Favorite Attraction Theme Song: Soarin'
Favorite Extinct Attraction: Skyway, ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter






This is my wife Tracy. She and I have been together for almost eight years, have been married for two and a half, and have been going to Disney together since 2008. Here are her stats: 

Favorite Disney Snack: Tigger Tail, Dole Whip Float, Red Velvet Cake Pop
Favorite Nighttime Spectacular: Wishes and World of Color
Favorite Attraction Theme Song: Haunted Mansion
Favorite Extinct Attraction: 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

In the past, I've posted a few pictures from our past to introduce you to Tracy and me a little better. This time, I figured I'd kick it up a notch and show you our proudest YouTube moments (entirely non-Disney related). Click here to see mine, and then click here to see Tracy's.

So this is the trip report about how we ended up where we are now, and what we'll do now that were here. I don't want to give too much away, but six months ago we lived in the heart of New York City, and now we're currently living about ten minutes from Disneyland. This report is also going to be unique because we have no idea what's going to happen next! It will be a journey through our new life as Disneyland locals who will HOPEFULLY soon be able to get into the parks. It might become the story of new cast members or Disney vacation planners or people who do something we haven't even dreamed of yet. One thing we can be certain about, however, is that Disney will play a huge role in our future.

While a lot is still up in the air, what we do know is what has happened so far, so I can promise you the stories of: a three-month layover in Colorado; a car named Dumbo; a dog dressed as a pumpkin; the proper feeding of giraffes; e-mails from Tom Staggs; a three day, five-state road trip; wearing bathing suits in 17-degree weather; a haunted hotel; a Las Vegas room upgrade; losing eight dollars gambling; Disney phone interviews; an apartment that's straight out of Port Orleans; a Fantasmic audition; Christmas decorations at every Disneyland hotel; exploring Downtown Disney; Earl of Sandwich holiday sandwiches; riding teacups with Goofy; relaxing by the fire at the Grand Californian; several treats from Marcelines Confectionery; and most recently, a Disney New Years Eve that included two sets of fireworks and a World of Color viewing without setting foot in the parks.

(Updated 12/6/14: Something prompted me to re-read this introduction tonight, and I realized that if anyone new is trying to decide if they'd like to give this report a try, the above description isn't too accurate because it only gives a hint of everything we experienced. Keep reading to find out all about what we got to do once we got our annual passes—including more than 100 distinct visits to the parks within a year. Join us as we relive all the attractions, events, holidays, meals, and much, much more. Hopefully it is an accurate peek into what it's like to be Disneyland APs in addition to locals.)

It's been a crazy adventure already, and in most ways the adventure has only just begun. I hope you'll enjoy reading along and joining us in our new life experiment. One of the most exciting things I've found about trip reporting has been reading and responding to your comments as you follow along, so please let me know you're here, ask me your questions, or share your own anecdotes! I hope you enjoy the wild ride.

​


----------



## wiscbugs

Can't wait for all of the updates!  Did either of you get jobs yet out there?


----------



## EliS15

With an introduction like that how could I not follow along!

I think it is great that you are writing about this portion of your lives, it might come in handy if anyone else is looking to make a journey similar to yours!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Taylor!

From one detailed writer/storyteller to another (and I think that what you've written so far is absolutely great, by the way!), I wanted to point out something (a weird glitch which you may or may not have noticed) before you get too far into sharing your journey.

I find that when I compose my trip report installments, many of which include some sort of story or narrative, in a program such as MS Word and then copy/paste the text into the box here on the DIS, everything is fine.

However - and this has been happening repeatedly in recent months - if I, for example, spot a typo in my text or something I would like to change and I proceed to make the correction directly in the post itself, a lot of the punctuation goes awry.  If I have used ellipses or hyphens or apostrophes, they suddenly disappear - and sometimes they are replaced by mysterious ampersands.  I literally end up having to go through the entire post and correct each mistake, and there may be dozens of those occurrences.

This glitch does not appear to happen when the text is (originally) typed directly in the message box, rather than copied/pasted from another application.

I am to the point now where if I see something I want to change in my post after it has already been posted, I end up leaving it alone because I am so afraid of messing up the punctuation in the entire post!  I hate leaving a typo uncorrected, but the idea of having to sit there and go through my entire post looking for punctuation glitches is daunting. 

I think the only way that I have found to bypass this problem is to go back to my original text in MS Word or wherever it was originally created and correct the typo (or whatever word/phrase I want to add/edit) there, and then re-copy/re-paste the whole thing into the message box.  Either that or just create the entire post directly in the message box.  It's a pain, but it seems to prevent the punctuation from going awry!

Anyway I thought I'd point it out to you because I noticed that this kooky problem was happening with your very first post (the punctuation changed or disappeared in many cases) after you edited it and I didn't want it to happen with your subsequent posts!


----------



## yupikgal

I'm enjoying every word of your move!  I love that you started from the beginning in NY and even showed your belongings stacked in the tiny space where they would be living until delivered!  Good job making us hunger for more!  Can't wait to tune in later and read all about the CO part of the journey!  My niece lives in Erie, btw, and I finally visited her and her family last year (now I can say that, even if we are only a week into 2013) I actually did a train trip from Vegas, but in that case, it was booked via Amtrak, but I had to take a van, train then bus to get to Denver (my choice) I prefer the long way around, and at that time I was unemployed and decided to take advantage of the time I had to explore the countryside!  When I left, we flew out of Denver back to Anaheim, so I did get to see the circus top airport!   

Looking forward to the rest of your adventure!!


----------



## Luisa

Love it! Subbing


----------



## becpee

Luisa said:


> Love it! Subbing


 
Same!

I wish we could pack up across the pacific and move to DL


----------



## PrincessInOz

Luisa said:


> Love it! Subbing





becpee said:


> Same!
> 
> I wish we could pack up across the pacific and move to DL



Me three.  


Can't wait to see what you get up to!  And congratulations on the move.


----------



## tayalltheway

wiscbugs said:


> Can't wait for all of the updates!  Did either of you get jobs yet out there?



Glad you're here. That's a complicated question, haha... I currently am working from home for the company I was with in New York. Hoping it will be a short-term gig and that I can find something I actually enjoy doing, but for now it's fine. Tracy has applied to a few things with Disney that it seems like they're just taking forever to get back about. Hopefully good news will be on the horizon soon.



EliS15 said:


> With an introduction like that how could I not follow along!
> 
> I think it is great that you are writing about this portion of your lives, it might come in handy if anyone else is looking to make a journey similar to yours!



Welcome!!  I hope the report can serve in the future as a guide as to what to do (and probably some of what not to do) in making this type of move.



Sherry E said:


> Hi, Taylor!
> 
> From one detailed writer/storyteller to another (and I think that what you've written so far is absolutely great, by the way!), I wanted to point out something (a weird glitch which you may or may not have noticed) before you get too far into sharing your journey.
> 
> I find that when I compose my trip report installments, many of which include some sort of story or narrative, in a program such as MS Word and then copy/paste the text into the box here on the DIS, everything is fine.
> 
> However - and this has been happening repeatedly in recent months - if I, for example, spot a typo in my text or something I would like to change and I proceed to make the correction directly in the post itself, a lot of the punctuation goes awry.  If I have used ellipses or hyphens or apostrophes, they suddenly disappear - and sometimes they are replaced by mysterious ampersands.  I literally end up having to go through the entire post and correct each mistake, and there may be dozens of those occurrences.
> 
> This glitch does not appear to happen when the text is (originally) typed directly in the message box, rather than copied/pasted from another application.
> 
> I am to the point now where if I see something I want to change in my post after it has already been posted, I end up leaving it alone because I am so afraid of messing up the punctuation in the entire post!  I hate leaving a typo uncorrected, but the idea of having to sit there and go through my entire post looking for punctuation glitches is daunting.
> 
> I think the only way that I have found to bypass this problem is to go back to my original text in MS Word or wherever it was originally created and correct the typo (or whatever word/phrase I want to add/edit) there, and then re-copy/re-paste the whole thing into the message box.  Either that or just create the entire post directly in the message box.  It's a pain, but it seems to prevent the punctuation from going awry!
> 
> Anyway I thought I'd point it out to you because I noticed that this kooky problem was happening with your very first post (the punctuation changed or disappeared in many cases) after you edited it and I didn't want it to happen with your subsequent posts!



Thanks so much for pointing this out! I'd noticed it happening a few times in one of my other reports, but hadn't caught it in this one yet. What a pain to fix, but at least doable. I think in the future I'm going to correct my typos in Word like you suggested. At least then I'll have a record to go back to and probably speed up the process if it happens again. Thanks for your help!



yupikgal said:


> I'm enjoying every word of your move!  I love that you started from the beginning in NY and even showed your belongings stacked in the tiny space where they would be living until delivered!  Good job making us hunger for more!  Can't wait to tune in later and read all about the CO part of the journey!  My niece lives in Erie, btw, and I finally visited her and her family last year (now I can say that, even if we are only a week into 2013) I actually did a train trip from Vegas, but in that case, it was booked via Amtrak, but I had to take a van, train then bus to get to Denver (my choice) I prefer the long way around, and at that time I was unemployed and decided to take advantage of the time I had to explore the countryside!  When I left, we flew out of Denver back to Anaheim, so I did get to see the circus top airport!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your adventure!!



I figured I might as well draw it all out as long as possible!  I'm glad that you're reading along and enjoying. Your trip from Vegas to CO sounds fun to me. It was probably the reverse route of part of what we did on the move out here. So much pretty scenery along that whole trip. And you were right by our neck of the woods being in Erie since we're from Boulder! Isn't our airport just the... weirdest? Actually, of all the airports I've ever flown to/from, it's my favorite. It just always feels so much more clean and open compared to most airports. I think they were actually onto something with the tent design, because it sure makes it feel spacious in there! Hope you continue to enjoy reading about our journey.



Luisa said:


> Love it! Subbing



Great! Glad you're here 



becpee said:


> Same!
> 
> I wish we could pack up across the pacific and move to DL



As difficult as our move was to maneuver, I imagine that yours would be a whole lot harder... Welcome aboard!



PrincessInOz said:


> Me three.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get up to!  And congratulations on the move.



Triumvirate achieved!  Thanks for reading! Hopefully all of our shenanigans won't disappoint.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I've been looking forward to you starting this report so glad you posted the link in your last TP.  I can't wait to hear all about your new adventures and hope to hear you both get your dream jobs in Disney. The YouTube videos were great xx


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Hi Tay, just finished both your other TR's and really enjoyed them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your adventures in California and hope you both are able to find your dream jobs.  

I really have to compliment you on your writing style, as you really had me hooked to read all about your trips.  I really appreciated your views on WDW and also on Universal's Harry Potter World (whatever it is called!).  One day we hope to visit both.  We have only been to Disneyland (1977, 1993, 1995 & 2011), and love it with a passion.     I remember the Aladdin parade vividly too!

Good luck with your endeavours and I look forward to hearing all about them!


----------



## tayalltheway

tinkerbells mum said:


> I've been looking forward to you starting this report so glad you posted the link in your last TP.  I can't wait to hear all about your new adventures and hope to hear you both get your dream jobs in Disney. The YouTube videos were great xx



So glad to have you here! I hope that the tales of all of our latest adventures won't disappoint  And you're the first person to comment on the YouTube videos! I'm glad you enjoyed, I just thought it would be fun.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Hi Tay, just finished both your other TR's and really enjoyed them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing all about your adventures in California and hope you both are able to find your dream jobs.
> 
> I really have to compliment you on your writing style, as you really had me hooked to read all about your trips.  I really appreciated your views on WDW and also on Universal's Harry Potter World (whatever it is called!).  One day we hope to visit both.  We have only been to Disneyland (1977, 1993, 1995 & 2011), and love it with a passion.     I remember the Aladdin parade vividly too!
> 
> Good luck with your endeavours and I look forward to hearing all about them!



Thanks for reading along with this report and the others! I'm glad you enjoy reading them, because I've been having so much fun writing them. Hope you'll enjoy this one as I finally start to roll it out.

You definitely need to make it out to Florida some day! It's such a different experience from Disneyland, but one that I'm sure you'll love. That Aladdin parade is such a funny memory. They went ALL OUT promoting that film. I can't remember there ever being an entire parade devoted to one movie before or since...

Anyway, thank you for the compliments and the well-wishes. Can't wait to share more of our stories with you!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Lovely pics from Colorado.  Looks like you have a great time visiting.

Where did you let that toad go?  He looks like a friendly sort.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Lovely pics from Colorado.  Looks like you have a great time visiting.
> 
> Where did you let that toad go?  He looks like a friendly sort.



Glad you like the pictures! It was a really nice visit. A great break from real life 

We brought the toad to the park across the street from Tracy's parents' house. There's a creek that runs through there so we freed him right next to it, hoping he'd find some bugs to eat. He looked up at me with those big toady eyes as though I was betraying him by taking him away from his home, so I had to look away. Then he hopped off into the sunset, and I really hope he found a new, safe place to settle down.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I love the story about the cinema, how funny that no one used the seat in front of Tracey!!!  It's always nice to come back to your home town after living away for a while glad you enjoyed being there.  Looking forward to hearing the rest xx


----------



## tayalltheway

tinkerbells mum said:
			
		

> I love the story about the cinema, how funny that no one used the seat in front of Tracey!!!  It's always nice to come back to your home town after living away for a while glad you enjoyed being there.  Looking forward to hearing the rest xx



So many people were about to sit in the seat at several points. But the person sitting next to the empty chair would point out the sign and they wouldn't want to try it, just in case. The whole experiment was a rousing success!

It definitely was nice being home for a while. We got a little bored eventually, and not living on our own started to wear on us, but on the whole, it was a really good time. Hope you enjoy the rest of the stories!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Colorado looks so beautiful! We really want to visit there on our next trip over as Josh has some family there in Castle Rock... wherever that is.
Ahh it looks so beautiful though!

Your dog is SO CUTE!!! Was totally wondering about the name Stupey Doodle when it kept popping up on instagram. Makes sense though, she sounds hilarious.



> Youre never too old for a souvenir cup


This is a rule for everywhere not just Chuck E Cheese. Good thing you will get your moneys worth from those cups. I see hundreds more Chuck E Cheese outings on the horizon 

Good work to Tracy for matching her shirt with the pink elephant. High fives!


----------



## Pesky

You are a brave man.  After attending on birthday party at Chuck E Cheese, I refused to attend any others (it's now my husband's task) unless they start handing parents a martini and a xanax immediately upon arrival.  

Can't wait to see the new posts!


----------



## tayalltheway

Aussiesalad said:


> Colorado looks so beautiful! We really want to visit there on our next trip over as Josh has some family there in Castle Rock... wherever that is.
> Ahh it looks so beautiful though!
> 
> Your dog is SO CUTE!!! Was totally wondering about the name Stupey Doodle when it kept popping up on instagram. Makes sense though, she sounds hilarious.
> 
> 
> This is a rule for everywhere not just Chuck E Cheese. Good thing you will get your moneys worth from those cups. I see hundreds more Chuck E Cheese outings on the horizon
> 
> Good work to Tracy for matching her shirt with the pink elephant. High fives!



Colorado IS beautiful. No denying that one. I'm sure you'll love it when you visit! And bonus: we'll be going through Castle Rock in one of the next updates of this trip report, so you'll be able to get an idea what you're in for.

Glad you can understand Stupey Doodle now.  Her hashtag on Instagram has consolidated all her photos in one place now, so we can click through whenever we miss her, which is OFTEN! Getting to have a pet again for a while was another one of the best parts of CO that I miss now that we're here (though we have a bit of a cat situation going on currently, which you'll be able to read all about when I get to it on here...) 

I know you'll never believe it, but we haven't been back to Chuck E. Cheese even once since that birthday party!  We've actually used the souvenir cup for water in the car several times, and driven by Chuck E. Cheeses with it in the car. Hence, we've almost been tempted to go in and get some free soda. But then we realize you're not even allowed in without a child...

I feel like we realized at the time that Tracy's shirt matched the elephant, but I had completely not noticed it until you pointed it out. Good eye!



Pesky said:


> You are a brave man.  After attending on birthday party at Chuck E Cheese, I refused to attend any others (it's now my husband's task) unless they start handing parents a martini and a xanax immediately upon arrival.
> 
> Can't wait to see the new posts!



I must admit, I certainly wasn't thrilled to be going there, but luckily it was the middle of a weekday, so it wasn't crowded at all. I think if there had been lots of screaming children on top of being Chuck E. Cheese, it would have been too much to handle. It's funny that you mention a martini, however, because I was surprised to learn that they serve beer and wine there. One of Tracy's cousins was wondering if we could have gotten that in our refillable cup.

Glad to have you reading along! Hope you keep enjoying


----------



## heaven2dc

This is so much fun reading about your adventure and move to CA!  Each place you've lived have some fun interesting things (New York with Central Park and the raccoons and saying goodbye to your zoo friends and Colorado with the toads and Stupey Doodle).  It's so fun living through you and your adventure   I moved from Virginia to Central Oregon in Sept 2011 and we had deer coming up to our front porch where you could literally hand feed them.  Then moved here to Culver City in June 2012 and have encountered a whole different breed of animals (the L.A. human form)     I can't wait to read all about your transition from Colorado to California!


----------



## tayalltheway

heaven2dc said:


> This is so much fun reading about your adventure and move to CA!  Each place you've lived have some fun interesting things (New York with Central Park and the raccoons and saying goodbye to your zoo friends and Colorado with the toads and Stupey Doodle).  It's so fun living through you and your adventure   I moved from Virginia to Central Oregon in Sept 2011 and we had deer coming up to our front porch where you could literally hand feed them.  Then moved here to Culver City in June 2012 and have encountered a whole different breed of animals (the L.A. human form)     I can't wait to read all about your transition from Colorado to California!



I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Wait until you hear about all the animal friends we've made in CA... I'm jealous of your deer experiences in OR. I love deer. They're really beautiful animals. And I can CERTAINLY relate to some of the "animals" you've encountered in the L.A. area. We've come across the same thing ourselves...


----------



## PrincessInOz

AWWw...... What a cute car.  I love the decals and Dumbo.  It definitely has your touches to it.

Colorado looks great.  I'm hoping to get out to Durango in September; and I know that's a bit away from where you are....but I can claim to be in Colorado.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:
			
		

> AWWw...... What a cute car.  I love the decals and Dumbo.  It definitely has your touches to it.
> 
> Colorado looks great.  I'm hoping to get out to Durango in September; and I know that's a bit away from where you are....but I can claim to be in Colorado.



Glad you like Dumbo. We're very happy with him!  Literally the day we bought and applied the decals, we were parked at Target just outside of Boulder, and the car parked next to us had the Disney family decals as well. Just goes to show we Disney fans are everywhere!

Durango is beautiful! And I'm sure it will be great in September with fall foliage. If you get a chance, I highly recommend the Durango-Silverton railroad. It takes you through some great mountain views. The only time I've been through that area of the state was when I was much younger, and I'd love to go back sometime.


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

We made our move to Orange County last year & I'm enjoying reading about your process & progress in moving here. Steve was right about the hatchback. I wish we had more room for hauling stuff especially when trying to find furniture bargains.


----------



## PrincessInOz

tayalltheway said:


> Glad you like Dumbo. We're very happy with him!  Literally the day we bought and applied the decals, we were parked at Target just outside of Boulder, and the car parked next to us had the Disney family decals as well. Just goes to show we Disney fans are everywhere!
> 
> Durango is beautiful! And I'm sure it will be great in September with fall foliage. If you get a chance, I highly recommend the *Durango-Silverton railroad*. It takes you through some great mountain views. The only time I've been through that area of the state was when I was much younger, and I'd love to go back sometime.



It's on my list!  I only hope the train is running when we are there.


----------



## tayalltheway

flamingglobessigmund said:


> We made our move to Orange County last year & I'm enjoying reading about your process & progress in moving here. Steve was right about the hatchback. I wish we had more room for hauling stuff especially when trying to find furniture bargains.



Glad to have another recent OC transplant reading along! Honestly, I can't imagine what we would have done without a hatchback. You'll see the way our car was loaded up for the move pretty soon, but we could NEVER have done it without all our storage space. It's also come in quite handy as we bought lots of furniture off Craigslist.



PrincessInOz said:


> It's on my list!  I only hope the train is running when we are there.



Hope so too! I know it was spring the time I did it, so I have no idea when it runs in the autumn...


----------



## Daisybelle

Marvelous story telling!  I can't wait until the next chapter!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Poor simple Duffy, always a bit out of the loop...

Your pictures are so beautiful! Sounds like such a great mini roadtrip in Dumbo.
Awwh those dogs are all so cute and the puppies are ridiculously adorable!!

ugh a 45 minute wait for pizza is ridiculous! I guess they did mean the name literally?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Someday, I'm going to make it out to Pike's Peak and Garden of the Gods.  I just have to work out which trip!

How lovely to have that trip for your first road trip in the new car.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am moving over after reading your other trip reports.  I'm also anxiously waiting for when you arrive in Anaheim.  I want to hear more about those adventures.

Those 2 little puppies were adorable, I think I would have had to adopt one if they weren't already spoken for.

Wait a minute, your allergic to dogs but such an animal lover?? That stinks.


----------



## tayalltheway

Daisybelle said:


> Marvelous story telling!  I can't wait until the next chapter!



So glad you're enjoying!  Hope you have fun reading about the rest of our adventures.



Aussiesalad said:


> Poor simple Duffy, always a bit out of the loop...
> 
> Your pictures are so beautiful! Sounds like such a great mini roadtrip in Dumbo.
> Awwh those dogs are all so cute and the puppies are ridiculously adorable!!
> 
> ugh a 45 minute wait for pizza is ridiculous! I guess they did mean the name literally?



At least we never feel sorry for Duffy when he's too simple to understand something. He's always extremely happy about everything. He just smiles and waves. Blissful ignorance.

I really liked all of the dogs we got to meet (even the one who didn't like me). I want a dog. Stat.

And yes, the pizza experience was horrendous. I'm 99% sure they just forgot about our order because in the end I had to go up and figure out what was taking so long, and when I did they re-wrote it down and it was out in minutes. We just certainly weren't the only party waiting that long, which is why it took me so long to investigate.



PrincessInOz said:


> Someday, I'm going to make it out to Pike's Peak and Garden of the Gods.  I just have to work out which trip!
> 
> How lovely to have that trip for your first road trip in the new car.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



As you'll see, Garden of the Gods was a stop for us on this trip. I've never been up Pikes Peak, and would like to someday. We just couldn't fit everything into this one weekend, and the cog railway is pretty expensive.

I was glad we got to take the car out for this sample road trip. While not totally indicative of how we'd do on the cross-country drive, it was good to get some highway miles under our belts and get an idea of how it would be to spend long periods of time buckled into Dumbo.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am moving over after reading your other trip reports.  I'm also anxiously waiting for when you arrive in Anaheim.  I want to hear more about those adventures.
> 
> Those 2 little puppies were adorable, I think I would have had to adopt one if they weren't already spoken for.
> 
> Wait a minute, your allergic to dogs but such an animal lover?? That stinks.



Glad to have you here! There have certainly been plenty of adventures in Orange County already. Hopefully the payoff will be worth all the buildup (I have no idea myself if it will be since we're still writing the story every day!).

Yes, we definitely would have wanted to snatch up one (if not both) of the puppies if they weren't spoken for. And yes, I'm terribly allergic to both dogs and cats, but have grown up with them around all my life. I'm much worse around cats, and there were at least four of them at Tracy's aunt's house, so that was the cause of most of my allergies there. Luckily, I'm more of a dog person, and they cause fewer issues-- especially the smaller ones.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful shots of Garden of the Gods.

I had no idea that the US Olympic squad training facilities were in Colorado.  Something to add to my bucket list.

Bats!  Does that make that house....the Bat Cave?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I do think the one shot looks like a camel.  Only thing wrong is I see no second camel for him to be making out with.

I liked hearing the cardio feats of the rifle team.  I was captain of the Ohio State rifle team my junior year at school.  My dad also tried out for the US team until he had us kids and couldn't devote the time to it anymore.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Some more lovely photos I'd love to go to an Olympic training camp, not too sure where our one is though!!  Oh and just to confirm in the UK the on/off ramps are indeed called slip roads!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Garden of the gods looks so beautiful!!! And what a great story behind it!

I also really appreciate the weirdness and awkwardness of camels.

Your poses out the front of the training centre are hilarious. You guys are too funny!

Gah McKayla is cracking me up. You should buy her that bambi shirt and send it to her people 

UGH the bat story is awful!! I heard a horrible story today about some people who had their house flood really badly and when they went in to recover stuff the highest ceiling was pretty much covered with spiders, trying to stay dry from the flood water. YUCK.


----------



## yupikgal

I love your story so far! Beautiful pics of CO, I've heard of Garden of the Gods, my niece has brought her family there, when they lived in CO Springs.  I sure enjoyed visiting her last year and wish I could do it again this year, but alas...that's ok though because in June I will be in the Happiest Place on Earth once again!  Yay!

Will monitor this thread carefully, waiting impatiently for next installment! 

Kelly


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful shots of Garden of the Gods.
> 
> I had no idea that the US Olympic squad training facilities were in Colorado.  Something to add to my bucket list.
> 
> Bats!  Does that make that house....the Bat Cave?



Glad you liked the pictures! It was such a beautiful place to visit!

I honestly didn't really have any idea the training center was there either. I think at some point during the Olympics, the announcer said something about them training there, so we decided to stop in and see it in action! I bet the tour will be a little more exciting in a year or so. Since the Olympics had just ended, they'd started a bunch of construction on the complex and we weren't allowed into as many buildings as they sometimes let you go into.

You know, I never really thought about the Bat Cave.  If they just bought a Batmobile to park out front, they could have made a fortune off tourists.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I do think the one shot looks like a camel.  Only thing wrong is I see no second camel for him to be making out with.
> 
> I liked hearing the cardio feats of the rifle team.  I was captain of the Ohio State rifle team my junior year at school.  My dad also tried out for the US team until he had us kids and couldn't devote the time to it anymore.



I did think of the fact that one camel without a mate didn't make too much sense unfortunately. I guess maybe I shouldn't pursue a career naming rock sculptures now... 

That's cool that you and your family have such a riflery background! To think, your dad could have trained at that very center if things had gone a little differently.



tinkerbells mum said:


> Some more lovely photos I'd love to go to an Olympic training camp, not too sure where our one is though!!  Oh and just to confirm in the UK the on/off ramps are indeed called slip roads!



It was a fun place to get to look around! I'm guessing that the main training center in the UK is probably in some part of the complex they just built up for the London Olympics, but I know there are a few different ones scattered around the US, so that may be the case there as well. I'm glad Daniel wasn't going too crazy with his "slip roads." It's the only term we've noticed that he says differently from the "American English" voice. We don't like her, though. Her name is Jill and she sounds like a robot.



Aussiesalad said:


> Garden of the gods looks so beautiful!!! And what a great story behind it!
> 
> I also really appreciate the weirdness and awkwardness of camels.
> 
> Your poses out the front of the training centre are hilarious. You guys are too funny!
> 
> Gah McKayla is cracking me up. You should buy her that bambi shirt and send it to her people
> 
> UGH the bat story is awful!! I heard a horrible story today about some people who had their house flood really badly and when they went in to recover stuff the highest ceiling was pretty much covered with spiders, trying to stay dry from the flood water. YUCK.



We really enjoyed Garden of the Gods, camels and all! I don't know how I had managed never to go during all those years living in CO, but I'm glad we could make it part of our trip.

Glad you appreciate McKayla as much as we do! If only they still were making that shirt, it would have been funny to send it to her. I bet she wouldn't have been too impressed by it though...

I think that spider story might creep me out more than the bats. I think bats are cute at least, so while an infestation would be pretty terrible, I don't have much of a problem with a few bats. Spiders, on the other hand... 



yupikgal said:


> I love your story so far! Beautiful pics of CO, I've heard of Garden of the Gods, my niece has brought her family there, when they lived in CO Springs.  I sure enjoyed visiting her last year and wish I could do it again this year, but alas...that's ok though because in June I will be in the Happiest Place on Earth once again!  Yay!
> 
> Will monitor this thread carefully, waiting impatiently for next installment!
> 
> Kelly



I'm so glad you're enjoying reading along! Colorado is always such a great place to visit. I'll never tire of seeing all the sights. Obviously when we're choosing a place to spend our time, however, Disney just wins out. Hence the move! Hope you like hearing about the rest of our adventures


----------



## PrincessInOz

Gorgeous pictures of the animals.  Nice that Dumbo even got a look-in.

Sorry that you didn't get quality sleep that night.  Hope you made up for it the next day.


----------



## Luisa

Great pictures, but I'm dying to know if you solved the ninja mystery!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Gorgeous pictures of the animals.  Nice that Dumbo even got a look-in.
> 
> Sorry that you didn't get quality sleep that night.  Hope you made up for it the next day.



Glad you liked the zoo animals (and Dumbo of course). 

I remember we were pretty exhausted that first night back from the Springs and slept like logs. And we weren't even awakened by ninja fights once!



Luisa said:


> Great pictures, but I'm dying to know if you solved the ninja mystery!



We never did, though I don't think we've talked to Barb since that weekend, so she may have. Maybe Tracy can e-mail her and find out if the mystery was ever solved. Inquiring minds all over the world want to know, after all!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the colour of the foliage in your pictures.  And I just realised that Stupey Doodle has the initials of SD.  Scooby Doo.

Much. more. appropriate.  

ps.  I think my plans for Durango for September this year are really starting to firm up.  So, I'm really excited to see your scenic shots.

pps.  Ignoring the random nasal douching picture.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the colour of the foliage in your pictures.  And I just realised that Stupey Doodle has the initials of SD.  Scooby Doo.
> 
> Much. more. appropriate.
> 
> ps.  I think my plans for Durango for September this year are really starting to firm up.  So, I'm really excited to see your scenic shots.
> 
> pps.  Ignoring the random nasal douching picture.




Glad you like the pictures. And feel free to come up with as many new nicknames for our little Stewy Monster as you wish. As you'll see, ours are never ending...

Your trip out to CO in September sounds so exciting! Hopefully your foliage is as great as ours was last year.

As for the nasal-doucher, I think it's best if we all ignore her. Judging by her look of joy in the picture, I'm pretty sure she's a lunatic.


----------



## Aussiesalad

Those pictures of Stupey Doodle are just too adorable!!! I can't even...

It looks so beautiful there! All the colours are gorgeous!

I love Tracys necklace!! Some of the handmade Disney stuff on etsy is just unbelievable!!

Those elk photos are great! Their little ritual is hilarious!! Poor sulking loser elk!!

Geez... so much haunting in Colorado!


----------



## tayalltheway

Aussiesalad said:


> Those pictures of Stupey Doodle are just too adorable!!! I can't even...
> 
> It looks so beautiful there! All the colours are gorgeous!
> 
> I love Tracys necklace!! Some of the handmade Disney stuff on etsy is just unbelievable!!
> 
> Those elk photos are great! Their little ritual is hilarious!! Poor sulking loser elk!!
> 
> Geez... so much haunting in Colorado!



We just love our little Stewpot. She used to be even more photogenic, smiling for the camera whenever we wanted to take pictures of her. Recently, however, she must have decided she doesn't like the flash, so she always looks away at the last minute. Luckily, I've still been able to wrangle a few good pictures out of her.

All the fall color was so great this year to totally surpass anything I ever remember Colorado having before. I guess it was a good autumn for us to crash there.

I really like the couple Disney things we've gotten from Etsy. You'll see in later updates some of the other awesome finds.

I wish I could post a good video of the whole elk experience, bugling included, because it's so funny to watch. It's also crazy being within about ten feet of it all and having them pay you absolutely no mind.

And yes, lots of haunting, and it isn't even close to over yet...


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Colorado is beautiful!  I have never been there, but your gorgeous photo's are inspiring me!  

I just finished reading "At Home" by Bill Bryson, as it is our book club book this month.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, but found I had to concentrate quite a bit, as he tended to go off on tangents!  

Looking forward to reading more about your adventures.  

Hope your job hunting in Anaheim is going well.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Colorado is beautiful!  I have never been there, but your gorgeous photo's are inspiring me!
> 
> I just finished reading "At Home" by Bill Bryson, as it is our book club book this month.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it, but found I had to concentrate quite a bit, as he tended to go off on tangents!
> 
> Looking forward to reading more about your adventures.
> 
> Hope your job hunting in Anaheim is going well.



It really is beautiful! I highly recommend taking a trip there sometime, and I'm sure you'd love it!

Definitely agree about "At Home." It was a totally worthwhile read and I found parts of it fascinating, but he loves to wander off topic a lot. I think this one took me about three months of putting it down for a while and coming back to it on and off before I finally finished.

Hope you keep enjoying hearing about all of our shenanigans!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up on your amazing pictures.

Firstly, I love that special spot for you and Tracy at Estes Park.  That's so nice to have a spot to come back to for all your momentous moments in your relationship.  Kudos to you both.

Your pictures of the Aspens are making me really excited about my trip in September.  We'll be in the Durango area in the last week of September and I'm really hoping to see wonderful colours like what you've gotten.  I know it can be hit and miss depending on the weather....but I'm hoping.

Love the pumpkin Duffy!!  Great job!


----------



## Virgoinab

Can I just say, I am loving your life updates!

I read your trip reports, and now am hooked, hooked, on your life updates 

I am rooting for you two kids (I say that cause I am way older then you, not because you are kids, you are adults lol )

I hope you continue to post about your adventures, and also, you two seem to be very much each other's best friend, and it really shows.


----------



## Aussiesalad

> Recently, however, she must have decided she doesn't like the flash, so she always looks away at the last minute.



This made me laugh pretty hard! Sounds like she has such a personality!!

Awh you guys are such a cute couple! I love how much these spots mean to you both and how much history is there!

. 





> Youll note from Tracy and my track record that we rarely play things safe in life. Were no strangers to throwing ourselves behind some new idea and sticking it out until things eventually go our way or fall apart.


I think that is the best way to live, otherwise you spend you life wondering...

That picture of the canopy of trees is amazing! It just looks so lovely there!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on your amazing pictures.
> 
> Firstly, I love that special spot for you and Tracy at Estes Park.  That's so nice to have a spot to come back to for all your momentous moments in your relationship.  Kudos to you both.
> 
> Your pictures of the Aspens are making me really excited about my trip in September.  We'll be in the Durango area in the last week of September and I'm really hoping to see wonderful colours like what you've gotten.  I know it can be hit and miss depending on the weather....but I'm hoping.
> 
> Love the pumpkin Duffy!!  Great job!



We've loved having a fun place to go to for all of our special occasions. Estes is beautiful and the perfect small town, too, so we've been glad it's "our place."

Hopefully you'll get great fall colors this year too! I'm sure the scenery will be gorgeous regardless though.

Glad you like Pumpkin Duffy. I was proud of my handiwork 



Virgoinab said:


> Can I just say, I am loving your life updates!
> 
> I read your trip reports, and now am hooked, hooked, on your life updates
> 
> I am rooting for you two kids (I say that cause I am way older then you, not because you are kids, you are adults lol )
> 
> I hope you continue to post about your adventures, and also, you two seem to be very much each other's best friend, and it really shows.



I'm so glad you're enjoying this report! I have to admit that it's sometimes even more fun to write this one than the actual trip reports, though I thoroughly enjoy writing both.

I'll definitely continue to keep you all up to date on whatever shenanigans we get up to. Tracy and I really are best friends, and I'm glad to be able to share our life adventures with you out there.



Aussiesalad said:


> This made me laugh pretty hard! Sounds like she has such a personality!!
> 
> Awh you guys are such a cute couple! I love how much these spots mean to you both and how much history is there!
> 
> .
> I think that is the best way to live, otherwise you spend you life wondering...
> 
> That picture of the canopy of trees is amazing! It just looks so lovely there!



Stewy is definitely quite unique. We miss having her around now!

We love all of our spots in Estes and around CO, and it's just great having places with sentimental attachment to visit when we're home.

I'm glad you like the pictures. It's really a very beautiful place year-round, though we caught some especially great beauty during autumn.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Thanks for all the great stories! I'm really enjoying reading along


----------



## tayalltheway

DisneytheKid said:


> Thanks for all the great stories! I'm really enjoying reading along



Thanks for reading! I'm so glad you're enjoying.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Aaaawww.  You're birthday is near Halloween?  Happy Belated Birthday.  Love the gryffindor presents.


That sounds like one incredibly lame tractor hayride.  Glad you didn't pay full price for it.  

You and Tracy dress-up really well.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Aaaawww.  You're birthday is near Halloween?  Happy Belated Birthday.  Love the gryffindor presents.
> 
> 
> That sounds like one incredibly lame tractor hayride.  Glad you didn't pay full price for it.
> 
> You and Tracy dress-up really well.



Yep, October 28th. Thanks for the belated wishes 

The hayride, while unquestionably lame, was totally fun nonetheless purely because of its lameness. I'm glad we didn't pay full price too, but at least it was funny!

Glad you like our costumes. Tracy really wanted to be a raccoon in honor of both Meeko and our raccoon friends from NYC, but we were having the hardest time finding a costume. Finally, at our third or fourth Halloween store, we found that set for less than $10. My costume, on the other hand, was just a jack-o'-lantern shirt from Target, and I think we realized when looking at the receipt a couple days later that they had forgotten to charge us for it. Made our Halloween costumes very cheap!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Glad you managed to get everything packed up in Dumbo.  Really looking forward to hearing about the next part of your adventures.  You got some lovely pictures of the snow. We don't get a huge amount of snow here but when it snows its causes chaos as we're really not equipped for it, we saw our first snow plough this year which was really exciting!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We saw you guys in DCA today!!  It was so weird, I had just finished telling my BF that someone on the DIS boards called Duffy a simpleton because I think that is very funny, then we start walking over the bridge away from the carnival area and there you two were!

I panicked and didn't say anything, I feel like I know you very well but you barely know me.  lol.


----------



## Luisa

OhioStateBuckeye said:
			
		

> I panicked and didn't say anything, I feel like I know you very well but you barely know me.  lol.


I would do the same! Would love to have the guts to say 'hey, thanks for sharing your adventures!' but I'd be worried about coming across as some sort of looney!!


----------



## tayalltheway

tinkerbells mum said:


> Glad you managed to get everything packed up in Dumbo.  Really looking forward to hearing about the next part of your adventures.  You got some lovely pictures of the snow. We don't get a huge amount of snow here but when it snows its causes chaos as we're really not equipped for it, we saw our first snow plough this year which was really exciting!!



It was almost an impossible feat packing Dumbo full, and once we did, we left almost everything in there each night we were on the road (even though we knew we were risking getting broken into) just because I don't think we could have repacked it. Glad you liked seeing some snow. Obviously we haven't gotten any snow here in SoCal either. I can't imagine what people would do if it did happen! Hope you enjoy hearing about our travels out here and everything we've been doing since.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We saw you guys in DCA today!!  It was so weird, I had just finished telling my BF that someone on the DIS boards called Duffy a simpleton because I think that is very funny, then we start walking over the bridge away from the carnival area and there you two were!
> 
> I panicked and didn't say anything, I feel like I know you very well but you barely know me.  lol.



Oh my gosh, that's so exciting that we were spotted! I wish you had said hi!! If you see us again, definitely say something because we'd love to meet you. 

I hope you had a great day at the parks. Weren't the weather/crowds awesome today? We went from rope drop till post-closing at the AP extra hours in Fantasyland this evening, so we're a little exhausted but had a lot of fun.



Luisa said:


> I would do the same! Would love to have the guts to say 'hey, thanks for sharing your adventures!' but I'd be worried about coming across as some sort of looney!!



If the situation ever arises, please come up and say hi! I feel like I probably come across as some sort of looney all the time on here, so I won't think you're weird. Tracy and I were just talking about how we'd love to get to meet some of our readers now that we get to go to the parks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Snow at the end of October?  WOW!

It must have been kinda sad to leave CO.  Here's to CA!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tayalltheway said:


> Oh my gosh, that's so exciting that we were spotted! I wish you had said hi!! If you see us again, definitely say something because we'd love to meet you.
> 
> I hope you had a great day at the parks. Weren't the weather/crowds awesome today? We went from rope drop till post-closing at the AP extra hours in Fantasyland this evening, so we're a little exhausted but had a lot of fun.



Well today we are headed out to Anza Borrego for hiking, then Friday will be going to see the baby panda at the SD zoo, but Saturday night (my birthday) we'll be back and Sunday will be in the parks all day, are you guys coming Sunday??

We had an awesome park day.  We did the hotel early morning hour at DCA and got to do RSR and the mater ride with very small waits, did TSMM with 0 min wait.  I heard about the AP extra fantasyland hours and I was very jealous.  We still haven't made it to Peter Pan.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If anyone was wondering, we did manage to meet up for a few minutes 


Taylor and Tracy couldn't have been cuter or nicer.  I am sorry we only had a few minutes to talk, and I also apologize if I was weird.  It was our last night of the trip so we were experiencing the patented Disney exhaustion/craziness of trying to fit in everything we wanted.


----------



## petals

Looking at your pics. Love the Duffy pumpkin.


----------



## tayalltheway

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If anyone was wondering, we did manage to meet up for a few minutes
> 
> 
> Taylor and Tracy couldn't have been cuter or nicer.  I am sorry we only had a few minutes to talk, and I also apologize if I was weird.  It was our last night of the trip so we were experiencing the patented Disney exhaustion/craziness of trying to fit in everything we wanted.



It was so nice getting to meet up with you and Brian! And not weird at all (we're usually almost comatose by the last night of a packed vacation, so I'd say you were doing quite well!).  Did you enjoy the Fantasmic! dessert party?



petals said:


> Looking at your pics. Love the Duffy pumpkin.



Thanks! I thought it was fun


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Snow at the end of October?  WOW!
> 
> It must have been kinda sad to leave CO.  Here's to CA!



In Colorado, it actually often snows in October. In New York, however, we had about a centimeter of snow in 2011 at the end of October and everyone treated it like the apocalypse.

It was definitely bittersweet to leave CO. But our adventures in CA are certainly exciting too


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great looking drive.  Love the snow dusted mountains!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

You didn't tell us we were meeting a celebrity!!  I remember that commercial Tracy was in!    How awesome is that?


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great looking drive.  Love the snow dusted mountains!



The drive really was pretty, and we could appreciate the fact that the snow was on the mountains rather than the roads. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You didn't tell us we were meeting a celebrity!!  I remember that commercial Tracy was in!    How awesome is that?



That's funny that you remember the commercial! At the time, people we hadn't seen since high school would comment randomly on Facebook saying they had recognized her. We were actually at Disney World on our Disneymoon while it was airing, and we hoped someone there would recognize her and give us some sort of special treatment. Alas...


----------



## PrincessInOz

tayalltheway said:


> My Glenwood Springs experience was not all that it was cracked up to be.




I beg to differ....from your description, it was pretty obvious that your Glenwood Springs experience was cracked up.....in two bones.  




WOW!!  That's a fantastic grand ole' hotel.  Beautiful!  I was fascinated to read about the historic tie to the Teddy Bear.  I had no idea that it was started in that hotel.  Thanks for sharing that amazing fact.


----------



## Luisa

I've got to say, after over a week of around 100 degrees each day here, the crisp 17 degrees and hot springs sounds heavenly!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Love the sound of the hot springs! 

The TVC was very adorable ... so funny!  I was a late comer to the whole Twilight franchise, so never picked a team!  In fact I hadn't watched any of the movies until about 4 months ago, when I got sucked into a marathon!   Anyway, still enjoyed the books!  

I am a big reader, but tend to avoid "classics" or other worthy books ... I like to read something fun!   I also enjoyed the Charlaine Harris - Sookie Stackhouse series, not the TV series, but the books were great.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I beg to differ....from your description, it was pretty obvious that your Glenwood Springs experience was cracked up.....in two bones.
> 
> WOW!!  That's a fantastic grand ole' hotel.  Beautiful!  I was fascinated to read about the historic tie to the Teddy Bear.  I had no idea that it was started in that hotel.  Thanks for sharing that amazing fact.



 Your pun would be less painful if the broken bone experience hadn't been so, well, painful!!

I didn't know about the teddy bear fact either until Tracy told me about it before we arrived. She wasn't too clear on the details either, so then we read the story on a plaque at the hotel.



Luisa said:


> I've got to say, after over a week of around 100 degrees each day here, the crisp 17 degrees and hot springs sounds heavenly!



Yuck, I hate too hot of weather possibly more than too cold. At least with cold you can always bundle. When it gets to be in the 100 degree range there's just nothing you can do to feel comfortable. Do you have a dry heat at least or is it humid too?



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Love the sound of the hot springs!
> 
> The TVC was very adorable ... so funny!  I was a late comer to the whole Twilight franchise, so never picked a team!  In fact I hadn't watched any of the movies until about 4 months ago, when I got sucked into a marathon!   Anyway, still enjoyed the books!
> 
> I am a big reader, but tend to avoid "classics" or other worthy books ... I like to read something fun!   I also enjoyed the Charlaine Harris - Sookie Stackhouse series, not the TV series, but the books were great.



The hot springs were great! Very nice after a long day sitting in the car.

Glad you liked the commercial, and the Twilight books. Even this last time through, we still enjoyed the first book. Good light reading (or listening in this case). I'm often a big reader too, though sometimes I'll go through periods like right now where I can't get myself to sit down and read. But when I do read a lot, I tend to try to have one "worthy book" going at a time and also one fun read. I'll usually finish two or three fun books for every classic-type book, but I usually enjoy pretty much anything I pick up in the long run. Have never dived into the Sookie Stackhouse series mostly because when I start a series I can never stop till I've read them all, so I have to be ready for a big commitment.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sorry you didn't get much sleep.  Those historic hotels are great and all that; but sometimes, they aren't the most comfortable places to rest.

Your drive looks l-o-n-g.  I do love the Grand Circle; and I suspect you're driving just north of that area?


----------



## wiscbugs

I am anxiously awaiting the California arrival!


----------



## Aussiesalad

Yay all caught up now! 

Wow that hayride sounds amazing! I can't believe how hilariously lame it was! That actually made me spit out my tea! 

That snow looks so beautiful! 

Awhh leaving Stupey  

That is so awesome that Tracy is in that commercial!! Haha now I want to know that story too 

Roadtripping photos are the absolute best!! That scenery is just so stunning!

That is a VERY traumatic go karting story!!

Really enjoying your trip so far!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Sorry you didn't get much sleep.  Those historic hotels are great and all that; but sometimes, they aren't the most comfortable places to rest.
> 
> Your drive looks l-o-n-g.  I do love the Grand Circle; and I suspect you're driving just north of that area?



Yeah, I don't know if we'll be staying at a historic hotel again any time soon. At least it was fun except when we were trying to sleep...

Drive was definitely long, especially on day 2. I think we went through what's considered the Grand Circle, but we were still north of the Grand Canyon and all that.



wiscbugs said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the California arrival!



It's coming up now, finally! Hope it's worth all the anticipation.



Aussiesalad said:


> Yay all caught up now!
> 
> Wow that hayride sounds amazing! I can't believe how hilariously lame it was! That actually made me spit out my tea!
> 
> That snow looks so beautiful!
> 
> Awhh leaving Stupey
> 
> That is so awesome that Tracy is in that commercial!! Haha now I want to know that story too
> 
> Roadtripping photos are the absolute best!! That scenery is just so stunning!
> 
> That is a VERY traumatic go karting story!!
> 
> Really enjoying your trip so far!



Glad you got all caught up! The hayride was certainly something else. I'm just glad we had fun and didn't pay much money for it.

The snow was definitely nice to get a little bit of, but I'm glad we haven't had a winter full of it. Leaving Stupey was definitely hard. We miss her terribly!

Oh, the commercial. It's a fun story, which I'll definitely weave into this TR somehow soon.

Good scenery was definitely one of the biggest pluses on the road trip. Of course, there were also looooong stretches of barren desert, which weren't so nice to look at.

And yes, the go karting experience was one of my lower moments. I eventually did get back in a go kart but it took a couple years, and I would never do it again in those fast ones.

Glad you're enjoying reading about the road trip! Hopefully you'll like hearing about the experiences once we arrive


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another big drive.   Nice pictures of the scenery.


Looks like you might have some fun in Vegas and I'm guessing that what happens in Vegas gets shared on the Dis!


----------



## Luisa

I'm finding myself getting more excited the closer you get to Disneyland! What a long drive though, I suspect I'd have cabin fever within about 2 hours of starting out! Must have been a relief getting that first glimpse of Vegas and knowing you were nearly at the end of that leg.


----------



## Casey's Mommie

Thanks so much for sharing your adventures! I'm enjoying them and looking forward to your California arrival!


----------



## CourtFool

You are a wonderful narrator.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hi Again! I previously read and commented on your WDW trip report and just recently read through your DLR trip and now your Real Life updates. Thanks for sharing your adventures and I am excited to read how it is all turning out.

I am planning my first trip to DLR for this coming November and I was amazed how much you two got done during your 2011 visit. So excited!

Take care!


----------



## pharmjenn

I had to laugh with the Welcome to AZ photo. I was expecting the NV photo to soon follow. When I lived in Vegas I did that drive a few times (through that corner of the state, not driving from CO.) It always seems so strange to pass through a tiny area of a state for some reason.

Sorry you had trouble finding Treasure Island. The parking garages for those strip resorts are often not easy to find. I think they are trying to get everyone to use the Valet service.

Enjoying your report, can't wait to read about your new life in LA.


----------



## Linda67

just dropping by to say how much I am enjoing your posts
what an awesome adventure


----------



## monkey30

Joining in, it looks like you have been having fun.


----------



## burly

Wow just read the whole thing....so far.
Looking forward to hearing about more of your adventures.
I Pray Your health improves....

KIM


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Another big drive.   Nice pictures of the scenery.
> 
> Looks like you might have some fun in Vegas and I'm guessing that what happens in Vegas gets shared on the Dis!



Yeah, the drive that day was definitely long. And for every nice bit of scenery, there were plenty of long stretches of flat ground as far as the eye could see.

We definitely had fun in Vegas! One night definitely isn't enough to qualify as a real "Vegas vacation," but we saw a lot and did a bit of gambling. Of course you'll hear all about it soon!



Luisa said:


> I'm finding myself getting more excited the closer you get to Disneyland! What a long drive though, I suspect I'd have cabin fever within about 2 hours of starting out! Must have been a relief getting that first glimpse of Vegas and knowing you were nearly at the end of that leg.



It was definitely a long drive! We made it through the first several hours all right, but by the end of that second day, we were SO ready to arrive. Smoggy Vegas looked like paradise because our arrival meant we could take our stiff legs for a walk. Hope you'll enjoy our arrival in CA and all that followed. 



Casey's Mommie said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your adventures! I'm enjoying them and looking forward to your California arrival!



Thank you for reading!! I'm having so much fun sharing our story, and looking forward to describing everything that happened once we got to CA.



CourtFool said:


> You are a wonderful narrator.  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much  I'm glad you're enjoying!



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Hi Again! I previously read and commented on your WDW trip report and just recently read through your DLR trip and now your Real Life updates. Thanks for sharing your adventures and I am excited to read how it is all turning out.
> 
> I am planning my first trip to DLR for this coming November and I was amazed how much you two got done during your 2011 visit. So excited!
> 
> Take care!



Thanks for joining me over on this side of the boards/country.  I'm glad that you're enjoying reading about all of our escapades.

That's so exciting that you're coming out in November! I'm sure you'll have a blast. It's definitely easier to pack your days full out here, simply because you don't have to worry about wasting time each day with transportation, etc. We really got a lot done on our 2011 trip, though we're still finding new things to do all the time. Hopefully we can say hi in the parks at some point when you're out here!



pharmjenn said:


> I had to laugh with the Welcome to AZ photo. I was expecting the NV photo to soon follow. When I lived in Vegas I did that drive a few times (through that corner of the state, not driving from CO.) It always seems so strange to pass through a tiny area of a state for some reason.
> 
> Sorry you had trouble finding Treasure Island. The parking garages for those strip resorts are often not easy to find. I think they are trying to get everyone to use the Valet service.
> 
> Enjoying your report, can't wait to read about your new life in LA.



Yeah, the Arizona drive was just funny. If only we could have made our way through Utah that quickly! Of course, Arizona would have been somewhere I would have been a little excited to spend more time driving through, especially since we were so close to the Grand Canyon. Maybe someday...

I'm sure that the main reason they make the parking such trouble is that they know they can get lots of people to shell out the money for valet, but we're just far too frugal for that. We really lucked out when I accidentally saw the sign pointing toward the TI garage right as we were about to pass it.

I'm glad that you're enjoying reading along. I'm looking forward to sharing all of our CA shenanigans soon. 



Linda67 said:


> just dropping by to say how much I am enjoing your posts
> what an awesome adventure



Thank you for reading and for saying hello! It's definitely been a crazy ride so far, and I love sharing it with all of you on here.



monkey30 said:


> Joining in, it looks like you have been having fun.



Yay, welcome!  We definitely always have fun, and I'm glad that you're enjoying reading along!



burly said:


> Wow just read the whole thing....so far.
> Looking forward to hearing about more of your adventures.
> I Pray Your health improves....
> 
> KIM



So glad you're enjoying  I'm looking forward to sharing our CA adventures soon! And thanks for your positive thoughts about my health. It's a pain, but we figure out a way to work through it when it's bad, and hopefully it'll get better sometime soon!


----------



## Linda67

Great shots of Vegas and yay for getting a room upgrade


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Congrats on the upgrade! The Bellagio fountain just looks amazing. I am glad that calzone won't be your last. As someone who can choke on nothing at all, I commiserate.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great view from that room.  Congrats on the upgrade.  


VEGAS!!! Yeah, baby!

Your pictures of the hotels are great.  Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I looked up the song from the fountain.  Apparently that is the song that Will Ferrel sings at the end of Step Brothers...so it is now in my head.


----------



## tayalltheway

Linda67 said:


> Great shots of Vegas and yay for getting a room upgrade



Thanks! We were so thrilled. Talk about a great way to spend our one night there!



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Congrats on the upgrade! The Bellagio fountain just looks amazing. I am glad that calzone won't be your last. As someone who can choke on nothing at all, I commiserate.



The fountain really was amazing. I was glad that it lived up to my memories after more than ten years since my last visit. And I'm glad I didn't die choking on that calzone either. It would have been a sad way to go.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great view from that room.  Congrats on the upgrade.
> 
> VEGAS!!! Yeah, baby!
> 
> Your pictures of the hotels are great.  Looking forward to reading more.



The view was so awesome! As you can see, we didn't exactly take Vegas by storm, but it was still fun. At least we got to see all the best hotels.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I looked up the song from the fountain.  Apparently that is the song that Will Ferrel sings at the end of Step Brothers...so it is now in my head.



 It totally is that song. You're welcome.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I still think you had fun in Vegas.  You covered a bit of ground in your time there and still managed to spend time at the slots.

It is so easy to 'break the bank' in Vegas.....and I mean 'our' bank account; not theirs.  


Glad you're on your final leg to SoCal.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

I am waiting with bated breath for you to get to Orange County.  What a great adventure you two are sharing with us--I love it!


----------



## burly

Sounds like you still managed to make it a little fun in LasVegas....


looking forward to more. 
Here's hoping you found something magical to deal with your health issue...
I also have a chronic illness and know how ANNOYING it is......


KIM


----------



## petals

Love the pics. I really wanted to go swimming when I looked at the pics of the gondolias lol


----------



## Linda67

Lovely photos of the Venetian
We stayed there a few years ago and it really is a lovely hotel 
Looking forward to the next installment


----------



## yupikgal

I'mSo excited to read the "final" chapter!! Please please hurry! Happy Easter to you both, by the way! (And to Duffy & Dumbo too)


----------



## DharmaLou

Really crazy question, but was the first photo of your wife (in your very first post in this thread) taken along the river in Estes Park, CO?  If so, that's one of my very favorite places in this world to sit and get lost in my thoughts.


----------



## DharmaLou

Oops, I just read more of your TR and I figure it probably is, and that you stayed at Elkhorn Lodge. Was that place not the biggest dump ever?!?! DH and I stayed there right before Halloween in supposedly the "haunted" room - nothing happened - but the whole place was in such a state of disrepair and the bathroom was so disgusting. Normally we stay at the Stanley when we go for the weekend, but had a Groupon for this. Lesson learned.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I still think you had fun in Vegas.  You covered a bit of ground in your time there and still managed to spend time at the slots.
> 
> It is so easy to 'break the bank' in Vegas.....and I mean 'our' bank account; not theirs.
> 
> 
> Glad you're on your final leg to SoCal.



We definitely had fun in Vegas, though I'd like to make a longer trip out of it next time. We definitely only scratched the surface and I'm dying to see some of the shows out there. Even if we do go again, I think we'll continue to set pretty low spending limits for ourselves on gambling. I wish we could break "their bank!" Hope you enjoy the last portion of the road trip.



Cheshirecatty said:


> I am waiting with bated breath for you to get to Orange County.  What a great adventure you two are sharing with us--I love it!



Hopefully it will live up to the anticipation once we arrive! We've definitely had some fun adventures since getting here. Thank you for reading along! I'm glad you're enjoying it 



burly said:


> Sounds like you still managed to make it a little fun in LasVegas....
> 
> looking forward to more.
> Here's hoping you found something magical to deal with your health issue...
> I also have a chronic illness and know how ANNOYING it is......
> 
> KIM



Vegas was definitely fun if a little overwhelming. Hope you enjoy hearing about the next leg of the adventure!

No magical cure unfortunately so far for my health issues, but here's hoping you and I both feel better sometime soon! "Annoying" is right!!



petals said:


> Love the pics. I really wanted to go swimming when I looked at the pics of the gondolias lol



I wouldn't suggest swimming in those canals. Since it is Vegas, I imagine they're not the most sanitary...



Linda67 said:


> Lovely photos of the Venetian
> We stayed there a few years ago and it really is a lovely hotel
> Looking forward to the next installment



The Venetian was just beautiful! Of all the themed hotels, I think it's my favorite because it's just so well done. I'd love to stay there someday. I'm sure it's grand!



yupikgal said:


> I'mSo excited to read the "final" chapter!! Please please hurry! Happy Easter to you both, by the way! (And to Duffy & Dumbo too)



Hope you enjoy the "final" chapter, though it's definitely FAR from the last part of the story. I've got lots more coming your way, including (eventually) actual Disney-related updates!



DharmaLou said:


> Really crazy question, but was the first photo of your wife (in your very first post in this thread) taken along the river in Estes Park, CO?  If so, that's one of my very favorite places in this world to sit and get lost in my thoughts.





DharmaLou said:


> Oops, I just read more of your TR and I figure it probably is, and that you stayed at Elkhorn Lodge. Was that place not the biggest dump ever?!?! DH and I stayed there right before Halloween in supposedly the "haunted" room - nothing happened - but the whole place was in such a state of disrepair and the bathroom was so disgusting. Normally we stay at the Stanley when we go for the weekend, but had a Groupon for this. Lesson learned.



Yup, Estes it is. The whole town is one of Tracy and my favorite places in the world. We love that area along the creek.

We didn't actually stay at Elkhorn Lodge, but you can read about our experience with their "haunted hay ride." It's definitely a bit of a dump. I honestly can't imagine staying there; sounds like quite a mess. I'd love to stay at the Stanley though. It's so pretty there!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That stretch of road is rather uninteresting and it seems like it hasn't changed at all.  YAY for reaching your final destination.


----------



## franandaj

I just found your story tonight, and though normally this is not the type of report I would usually follow, I have found your narrative quite compelling.   I am still reading where you are in Colorado, but want to come back and read the rest. 

Normally I don't prefer so much "reading", but you have an excellent style to your writing which keeps me reading even though I know I need to move on and go to bed, hence the reason I am commenting and subbing in so that I can catch up later.   You are very sensitive, romantic, and also into a lot of the natural beauty which I enjoy, and makes me interested in what you have to say. 

Also your candor makes interested in you and your wife and how your "young love and journey" work out in the 'not so big city as NY'.  I came here from a place similar to where you came from, but it's lost it's much of it's natural beauty once Steve Jobs and came along.  Not that I fault him, but my hometown used to be natural and special too before the computer age devoured it up.  

I love your pictures of all the natural rock formations, streams, and the fall leaves on the trees.  I hope that somehow you can find that beauty in the Anaheim Hills or somewhere close.  I look forward to seeing how your journey turns out.  For now, I need to go to sleep and catch up later!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> That stretch of road is rather uninteresting and it seems like it hasn't changed at all.  YAY for reaching your final destination.



"Uninteresting" is right! It was so funny knowing we were, essentially, right by the beautiful coast, but instead just seeing so much desert. It was thrilling when we found civilization.



franandaj said:


> I just found your story tonight, and though normally this is not the type of report I would usually follow, I have found your narrative quite compelling.   I am still reading where you are in Colorado, but want to come back and read the rest.
> 
> Normally I don't prefer so much "reading", but you have an excellent style to your writing which keeps me reading even though I know I need to move on and go to bed, hence the reason I am commenting and subbing in so that I can catch up later.   You are very sensitive, romantic, and also into a lot of the natural beauty which I enjoy, and makes me interested in what you have to say.
> 
> Also your candor makes interested in you and your wife and how your "young love and journey" work out in the 'not so big city as NY'.  I came here from a place similar to where you came from, but it's lost it's much of it's natural beauty once Steve Jobs and came along.  Not that I fault him, but my hometown used to be natural and special too before the computer age devoured it up.
> 
> I love your pictures of all the natural rock formations, streams, and the fall leaves on the trees.  I hope that somehow you can find that beauty in the Anaheim Hills or somewhere close.  I look forward to seeing how your journey turns out.  For now, I need to go to sleep and catch up later!



Thanks for reading! I'm glad our story caught your eye  Hopefully you'll enjoy the rest of it as I catch up writing it (you're not exactly too far behind still being in the CO section as I'm just now describing our first days in CA).

I'm so glad you appreciate the candor with which I've tried to write. In real life, I'm pretty shy around new people and totally ineloquent when speaking "off the cuff," so one of the things I love about writing is that I don't have to worry about either of those things. I love putting everything out there and hoping someone is interested.

We definitely have a hearty appreciation for nature and its beauty. It's one of the reasons we love spending so much time in parks and zoos. It's been a little harder to find truly undisturbed nature in O.C. but we've done our best.

Hope you didn't stay up too late reading last night and that you enjoy the rest of the report


----------



## Luisa

Yay! You made it!  And I agree, apartment hunting is a pain in the rear (I could have used capitals but not even that could convey what a nightmare it is!)


----------



## yupikgal

Yippee!  Marceline's and Disneyland during the holidays!  It brought back memories of my trip at the beginning of Dec with my sister & niece!  My niece got some delightful chocolate covered marshmallows and a SCRUMPTUOUS carmel apple that we didn't get to eat until we got to Vegas, and it was as delicious as ever!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Disney!  You're there.  Lovely pics of Marceline goodies.


But I'm looking forward to reading about how you both settled into OC.


----------



## Linda67

Yay for finally reaching your final destination 
Can't wait to hear about the next phase of your adventure, it feels like we are on a cliffhanger at the end of each post


----------



## wiigirl

Wonderful pics!


----------



## franandaj

Yay!  Glad you made it to Disney finally. I think I'm going to get me some Marceline's tonight!  We are getting ready to head out to the park for the evening.

You know, we had a Silver Ford Expedition some years back and it was named Dumbo!  We now have a Red Expedition and it's name is Iago.  Somehow "Minnie" just didn't fit!  

Have you been to the Character Warehouse on I think it's Lemon and Orangethorpe?  Sometimes you can find things there at a much better bargain than in the park, and sometimes they even merchandise that is on sale in the park.  Mostly it's older stuff, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Yay! You made it!  And I agree, apartment hunting is a pain in the rear (I could have used capitals but not even that could convey what a nightmare it is!)



Exactly. I feel like it's one of those things that your brain is conditioned to forget exactly how bad it is after you go for a while between home-searches. Otherwise, everyone would just stay put forever.



yupikgal said:


> Yippee!  Marceline's and Disneyland during the holidays!  It brought back memories of my trip at the beginning of Dec with my sister & niece!  My niece got some delightful chocolate covered marshmallows and a SCRUMPTUOUS carmel apple that we didn't get to eat until we got to Vegas, and it was as delicious as ever!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Mmm, I love those marshmallow wands. And I'm so jealous of your caramel apple. That's one of those things that taunt us literally every time we're at Disney (so semi-daily), and one of these days we'll have to give in and lay out the money for one because they just look SO GOOD.

Hope your keep enjoying 



PrincessInOz said:


> Disney!  You're there.  Lovely pics of Marceline goodies.
> 
> But I'm looking forward to reading about how you both settled into OC.



Indeed we finally made it! Glad you like the pictures of all the treats that were taunting us.

Hope you enjoy the next couple updates all about our settling into a new life here.



Linda67 said:


> Yay for finally reaching your final destination
> Can't wait to hear about the next phase of your adventure, it feels like we are on a cliffhanger at the end of each post



It definitely felt like quite the accomplishment when we finally made it! Hopefully all the updates to come about our next adventures won't disappoint. 



wiigirl said:


> Wonderful pics!



Thanks! Glad you're enjoying!



franandaj said:


> Yay!  Glad you made it to Disney finally. I think I'm going to get me some Marceline's tonight!  We are getting ready to head out to the park for the evening.
> 
> You know, we had a Silver Ford Expedition some years back and it was named Dumbo!  We now have a Red Expedition and it's name is Iago.  Somehow "Minnie" just didn't fit!
> 
> Have you been to the Character Warehouse on I think it's Lemon and Orangethorpe?  Sometimes you can find things there at a much better bargain than in the park, and sometimes they even merchandise that is on sale in the park.  Mostly it's older stuff, but it's worth checking out.



Going to Marceline's tonight sounds delicious! Wish I could, but I'm fighting a cold. We haven't gone to Disney since Tuesday, which is the longest we've gone without since getting our APs.

That's funny that there was another Dumbo on the roads before. I like "Iago" too. That's a good one!

We have been to the outlet in Fullerton, but apparently it changed ownership within the last year or so and now they really don't have much good stuff anymore. We've found one or two things there in several trips, but they definitely sell a lot of junk now.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What fantastic memories to feed the soul with and to keep you going over the next period of real life....apartment/job hunting.

I think I'm going to carry the sound of Disney piano music and the voice of a storyteller in my mind for the next week or so to feed my soul.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## heaven2dc

I'm so glad you took the time to savor Disney after such a long trip and rough day of apartment/job hunting.  I moved to Culver City the end of June 2012 and still haven't even made it to Downtown Disney.  It took me 2 months to find a job but at least I had a place to stay (with my DS30 and his gf which I am still living with which is helping them with rent and me with a safe place to live for a few months and close to work).  I love that Earl of Sandwich is now in DL - can't wait to try their holiday sandwich this year!  Loved the pic of the fireplace at Grand Californian!   Can't wait to hear how Tracy's phone interview went!  I am currently in progress status for a Disney Professional Internship and a job (Archive Coordinator for ABC Studios) and know how grueling these job interviews can be.  

How did you like Downtown Disney in California compared to WDW?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Yeah you made it!!!  Glad you got to spend a bit of time at Downtown Disney after such a long drive. Looking forward to hearing  how the apartment  and job hunting went xx


----------



## sissyjane

I just can't wait to hear about the job interview. I've been following from the beginning, and feel like I'm part of it all...


----------



## laur roo

I just got caught back up on your adventures.  Your road trip sounds like it was fun (well, the stops at least, not so much the driving for hours on end part...)  and I was excited as you guys finally arrived at your stop in Cali!

And I'm glad you guys got to have a little Disney magic after a long day of apartment hunting.  I just did that a few months ago as I moved to a different city and you are right, it's exhausting!  Glad you and Tracy got some Disney time to detox from the stress of moving.

Can't wait to see what happens next!  I'm assuming you find an apartment in the near future of this TR, otherwise, you'll surprise all your readers by saying you moved into your hotel!


----------



## petals

Luvin the Disney updates. I need more disney now


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Yay for arriving in California!  Wishing Tracy luck with the interview! You still have me hooked on your adventures  looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

You truly have me on the edge of my seat. Bring on the updates!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

PLEASE--More!!!  More!!!


----------



## yupikgal

Wow what an adventure so far!  I LOVE the lobby of the Grand California, so hearing and seeing your story just brings me right back, especially since I was just there in December!  I loved all the holiday decor & sights and sounds...I've never encountered a storyteller, is that just seasonally?  The cake pop looks and sounds devine!  My son saw the picture and said, "I want to try one!" so we may have to head to Marcelline's and do that in June!  

Good luck to Tracy, can't wait to hear about her phone interview!! 
Here's some Disney MAGIC for her, as well as Pixie Dust!  

I'm itching to hear more!!  You had me at DISNEY!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> What fantastic memories to feed the soul with and to keep you going over the next period of real life....apartment/job hunting.
> 
> I think I'm going to carry the sound of Disney piano music and the voice of a storyteller in my mind for the next week or so to feed my soul.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



So glad to help bring you a taste of your happy place  Glad you're enjoying!



heaven2dc said:


> I'm so glad you took the time to savor Disney after such a long trip and rough day of apartment/job hunting.  I moved to Culver City the end of June 2012 and still haven't even made it to Downtown Disney.  It took me 2 months to find a job but at least I had a place to stay (with my DS30 and his gf which I am still living with which is helping them with rent and me with a safe place to live for a few months and close to work).  I love that Earl of Sandwich is now in DL - can't wait to try their holiday sandwich this year!  Loved the pic of the fireplace at Grand Californian!   Can't wait to hear how Tracy's phone interview went!  I am currently in progress status for a Disney Professional Internship and a job (Archive Coordinator for ABC Studios) and know how grueling these job interviews can be.
> 
> How did you like Downtown Disney in California compared to WDW?



Sounds like you're still right in the middle of some of the life changes we've been dealing with. Hope everything works out for you with one of the Disney jobs!

Luckily for you, you don't have to wait till the holidays to try the Earl Holiday Sandwich as they added it to the year-round menu! We honestly like Downtown Disney about equally here as at WDW. We have several great stores here despite the fact that it's way smaller. I'm sure once the WDW version undergoes its big renovation, it will be a little more exciting, however.



tinkerbells mum said:


> Yeah you made it!!!  Glad you got to spend a bit of time at Downtown Disney after such a long drive. Looking forward to hearing  how the apartment  and job hunting went xx



We made it!! We were definitely thrilled to see anything Disney to prove the long drive had been worth it. Hope you continue to enjoy reading 



sissyjane said:


> I just can't wait to hear about the job interview. I've been following from the beginning, and feel like I'm part of it all...



Glad you feel like you're wrapped up in it all as that's what I'm going for! Thanks for reading, and I hope you keep enjoying.



laur roo said:


> I just got caught back up on your adventures.  Your road trip sounds like it was fun (well, the stops at least, not so much the driving for hours on end part...)  and I was excited as you guys finally arrived at your stop in Cali!
> 
> And I'm glad you guys got to have a little Disney magic after a long day of apartment hunting.  I just did that a few months ago as I moved to a different city and you are right, it's exhausting!  Glad you and Tracy got some Disney time to detox from the stress of moving.
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next!  I'm assuming you find an apartment in the near future of this TR, otherwise, you'll surprise all your readers by saying you moved into your hotel!



Glad you caught up! The road trip was fun for the most part. The driving wasn't great, but the destinations made it worth it. And we were SO glad to see Disney when we finally did arrive.

Luckily, we did find an apartment, but getting to that part was a whole struggle of its own as you'll soon see. We did live in a hotel for much longer than we would have liked...



petals said:


> Luvin the Disney updates. I need more disney now



I've got loads more Disney updates to come, especially when this TR finally gets caught up to the present day... Someday...



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Yay for arriving in California!  Wishing Tracy luck with the interview! You still have me hooked on your adventures  looking forward to hearing more.



Glad you're still enjoying and that I've got your hooked! Interview stories will come sometime soon, but first, the house hunt!



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> You truly have me on the edge of my seat. Bring on the updates!



I'm working on it! This next update has taken me a long time to put together, so hopefully it will be worth it.



Cheshirecatty said:


> PLEASE--More!!!  More!!!



There's always more coming! I just have so much to report about and so little time to actually write it all down...



yupikgal said:


> Wow what an adventure so far!  I LOVE the lobby of the Grand California, so hearing and seeing your story just brings me right back, especially since I was just there in December!  I loved all the holiday decor & sights and sounds...I've never encountered a storyteller, is that just seasonally?  The cake pop looks and sounds devine!  My son saw the picture and said, "I want to try one!" so we may have to head to Marcelline's and do that in June!
> 
> Good luck to Tracy, can't wait to hear about her phone interview!!
> Here's some Disney MAGIC for her, as well as Pixie Dust!
> 
> I'm itching to hear more!!  You had me at DISNEY!!



We love the Grand too! It's definitely one of Disney's best hotels anywhere. I'm not sure if the storyteller is seasonal or what. We've never seen him again either... Disney cake pops are literally one of the best foods on this planet! You'll have to try one!

Thanks for the pixie dust. The interviews weren't exactly the turning point we may have hoped for, but still make an interesting story, which will hopefully come soon.

And, of course, there's always more Disney to come. Once we arrived here, we just couldn't stay away! Hope you keep enjoying


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a difficult question to ask.  All 3 have pros and cons; and it is hard to judge how loud the outside traffic noise is.

That said...for me, it is a choice between Apartment 1 and Apartment 3.


----------



## disneymum58

Please don't keep us in suspense too long. I'm enjoying your story so far.


----------



## laur roo

I love house hunters!  I watch it all the time, and I'd say my track record at guessing is at about 85%.  With that being said, I don't know which one you guys would pick...but I'm going to guess #3, because it seems big inside but not too big and has a cool patio/balcony area.  Can't wait to see the outcome, and how your final pick actually looks when you're all moved in!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

The apartment hunting sounds hard. Hope you found somewhere you could both call home.  I'm reading this in the lobby of port orleans French quarter waiting for the ME after a fantastic 2 weeks here. Looking forward to hearing which apartment you chose xx


----------



## Luisa

I'm guessing #3 too!


----------



## junmatno

#3!!!


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

What a fun way to write the update!  Can't wait til the commercial break is over to see what you picked


----------



## Virgoinab

#3 pick #3!

You just cannot leave us hanging this way........I''m to invested now gosh darn it.


----------



## sissyjane

Oh, man... I hate waiting for updates, and now I really want to know which one you chose. 

I pick number two!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I'm guessing you picked #3 too!  Looking forward to finding out!


----------



## yupikgal

Wow I LOVE House Hunters! What a clever way to tell your apartment hunting story!   I don't watch it as much as I used to when we had cable, although Hulu does have it too.  That was definately one of my favorite HGTV shows.  I like them all for different reasons, but I tend to like #3 best! I love the patio, the homey look to it, the price (more $ to spend at Disney!) 

You've got us all drooling for more!!  Please hurry and let us know which one you chose??


----------



## monkey30

I am liking #3 as well. I can personaly live with an outdated kitchen, as long as its functional! 

Excited to hear what you picked. Please don't leave us hanging to long!


----------



## burly

I'm guessing #3...........


----------



## Casey's Mommie

I think I'd pick #3! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## albertamommyof4

I would say #3 too


----------



## franandaj

I just hope that whichever one you pick you enjoy it. As a landlord, we don't take cosigners as a rule, which would unfortunately rule out folks like you who might be good candidates, but protect us against folks who don't have quite as good relationship with their parents.

I hope that whichever unit you choose it works out with your needs and is something good for you in the long run.

I was astonished to find out that most apartments don't come with refrigerators and other appliances.  We always provide a refrigerator, stove, dishwasher and possibly a microwave as a hood fan.  We are also in the process of upgrading all of our units to granite countertops and amazing backsplashes so that they are drop dead gorgeous.  (otherwise they were so old they looked decrepit!) But I digress!

On with your story!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Great update!!!  How exhausting your apartment search must have been--looking in more than one city.  We had to find our daughter an apt. for college, and had ONE day to do it--it was HIDEOUS!  Loving your story!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Excellent update! You certainly did not disappoint. Choices, choices! Whatever you chose I hope you are enjoying your new home.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

We are all missing you and can't wait to hear about your apartment choice! 

Hope all is well in the land of Diz.  Let us know.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a difficult question to ask.  All 3 have pros and cons; and it is hard to judge how loud the outside traffic noise is.
> 
> That said...for me, it is a choice between Apartment 1 and Apartment 3.



Interesting. Well, you'll see in a few minutes.



disneymum58 said:


> Please don't keep us in suspense too long. I'm enjoying your story so far.



Suspense is almost over! I'm glad you're enjoying reading along 



laur roo said:


> I love house hunters!  I watch it all the time, and I'd say my track record at guessing is at about 85%.  With that being said, I don't know which one you guys would pick...but I'm going to guess #3, because it seems big inside but not too big and has a cool patio/balcony area.  Can't wait to see the outcome, and how your final pick actually looks when you're all moved in!



We love House Hunters too. There was certainly a period of time in NY when we just had HGTV on constantly. You'll see in a second how your pick fared.



tinkerbells mum said:


> The apartment hunting sounds hard. Hope you found somewhere you could both call home.  I'm reading this in the lobby of port orleans French quarter waiting for the ME after a fantastic 2 weeks here. Looking forward to hearing which apartment you chose xx



I'm so jealous of your trip to Port Orleans. We're spoiled by Disneyland, but still missing WDW!



Luisa said:


> I'm guessing #3 too!





junmatno said:


> #3!!!



Maybe I should have made a poll!



HuskerFaninIL said:


> What a fun way to write the update!  Can't wait til the commercial break is over to see what you picked



Glad you liked the update. Hopefully you like our choice!



Virgoinab said:


> #3 pick #3!
> 
> You just cannot leave us hanging this way........I''m to invested now gosh darn it.



Sorry for the cliffhanger  It doesn't help that these text-heavy updates take forever for me to write!



sissyjane said:


> Oh, man... I hate waiting for updates, and now I really want to know which one you chose.
> 
> I pick number two!



Interesting choice.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> I'm guessing you picked #3 too!  Looking forward to finding out!



The wait is almost over!



yupikgal said:


> Wow I LOVE House Hunters! What a clever way to tell your apartment hunting story!   I don't watch it as much as I used to when we had cable, although Hulu does have it too.  That was definately one of my favorite HGTV shows.  I like them all for different reasons, but I tend to like #3 best! I love the patio, the homey look to it, the price (more $ to spend at Disney!)
> 
> You've got us all drooling for more!!  Please hurry and let us know which one you chose??



Hopefully the wait wasn't too bad. About to be revealed. We've always loved House Hunters too! I can always put it on as a fun distraction for a half-hour.



monkey30 said:


> I am liking #3 as well. I can personaly live with an outdated kitchen, as long as its functional!
> 
> Excited to hear what you picked. Please don't leave us hanging to long!



We definitely knew we could live with an outdated kitchen as long as everything worked. We're definitely used to not everything being perfect. Hope the wait wasn't too interminable. About to be revealed finally!



burly said:


> I'm guessing #3...........





Casey's Mommie said:


> I think I'd pick #3! Can't wait for an update!





albertamommyof4 said:


> I would say #3 too



Lots of votes for #3.



franandaj said:


> I just hope that whichever one you pick you enjoy it. As a landlord, we don't take cosigners as a rule, which would unfortunately rule out folks like you who might be good candidates, but protect us against folks who don't have quite as good relationship with their parents.
> 
> I hope that whichever unit you choose it works out with your needs and is something good for you in the long run.
> 
> I was astonished to find out that most apartments don't come with refrigerators and other appliances.  We always provide a refrigerator, stove, dishwasher and possibly a microwave as a hood fan.  We are also in the process of upgrading all of our units to granite countertops and amazing backsplashes so that they are drop dead gorgeous.  (otherwise they were so old they looked decrepit!) But I digress!
> 
> On with your story!



I definitely understand the desire to stay away from cosigners, though I'm glad we were able to work it out. The fridge thing is just stupid. Apparently it's just really common in SoCal not to have them provided. We definitely didn't see many places that had bothered upgrading all that much, and I think it's simply because the rental market in this area is so hot that they don't feel like they need to.



Cheshirecatty said:


> Great update!!!  How exhausting your apartment search must have been--looking in more than one city.  We had to find our daughter an apt. for college, and had ONE day to do it--it was HIDEOUS!  Loving your story!



Ugh, I can't imagine an apartment search in one day. It was hard enough for us to see so many places over a long weekend. It was totally exhausting and reminded me why moving is just the worst.



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Excellent update! You certainly did not disappoint. Choices, choices! Whatever you chose I hope you are enjoying your new home.



Glad you liked the update. Hopefully you like the final decision!



AussieDisneyNut said:


> We are all missing you and can't wait to hear about your apartment choice!
> 
> Hope all is well in the land of Diz.  Let us know.



All the waiting is finally over. This next update was just so text-heavy that it took forever to write


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Yay for #3  

Sorry to hear about the Uhaul fiasco, but glad it got sorted out for the next day.  Hope you are enjoying your new apartment, I bet you are using your balcony in the Spring weather!


----------



## Daisybelle

I feel as though I should clap after reading that harrowing tale!


----------



## Pesky

thank goodness I finally know -- the suspense of which apartment was killing me!


----------



## albertamommyof4

yay for #3, sucks you had to go through all that


----------



## franandaj

What an awful day you had to go through!  I'm glad you finally moved and that the whole refrigerator thing worked out too!  I'm still in awe that people don't provide that!

I'm hoping you'll share some photos of your place and how you have been enjoying the weather (well not the last couple days) but before that!


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for #3!  


Sorry about UHaul.  Shame about the start but it worked out AND you got a fridge!


----------



## Linda67

Hello from England 
We met briefly in DL the other day, I popped over to say hello because I recognised you both from this TR
Anyway, great update and it must have been a nice feeling to finally sign the lease on a new apartment
Looking forward to the next installment


----------



## laur roo

I'm so glad you guys were able to get the apartment that you wanted!  Hooray for that, and for the previous tenant selling you the fridge so you didn't have to deal with that.

What a bummer about the moving experience!  It's always the worst when an employee just kind of shrugs you off like 'well, not my problem it's yours' and if I were you I would have sent a heated email to uhaul after the fact.  At least Monday went smoother for you and you're settled in now.

Now I can't wait to hear about the job search and hopefully some more Disneyland magic in the future!


----------



## Jazzabelle508

I'm in  how cool you live so close to Disneyland! I went for the first time in 17 years last June and I kept thinking about how great it would be to be a Disneyland local.


----------



## monkey30

What a pain with Uhaul. We have had problems with them in the past not getting right dates in the computers and such before, and we live in Canada, so it must be a company wide problem!!

I am glad things turned out well in the end, and you were able to get into your apartment in good time. Looking forward to hearing how job hunting and settling in goes. I hope you have much more to tell us!


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Yay for #3
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Uhaul fiasco, but glad it got sorted out for the next day.  Hope you are enjoying your new apartment, I bet you are using your balcony in the Spring weather!



Hooray for #3!! 

The UHaul experience was definitely terrible on most levels, but at least we got it over with and have long since moved on. We definitely love the apartment. It's so nice having the outdoor space we worked so hard to find!



Daisybelle said:


> I feel as though I should clap after reading that harrowing tale!



 Harrowing is right. My pulse started racing while I wrote just having to relive it all.



Pesky said:


> thank goodness I finally know -- the suspense of which apartment was killing me!



Hopefully the reveal eased your tension a little 



albertamommyof4 said:


> yay for #3, sucks you had to go through all that



Yes, it was definitely a pain, but in reality the move worked out pretty well on the whole.



franandaj said:


> What an awful day you had to go through!  I'm glad you finally moved and that the whole refrigerator thing worked out too!  I'm still in awe that people don't provide that!
> 
> I'm hoping you'll share some photos of your place and how you have been enjoying the weather (well not the last couple days) but before that!



The moving day(s) definitely stunk, but we were so glad when it was all over! And very glad we didn't have to deal with the fridge situation. Now we can either keep the fridge or try to sell it to the next tenants whenever we move out.

I'll certainly be sharing many more pictures of our life around here and how much we've been enjoying the beautiful weather. In reality, this TR is only just getting started!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for #3!
> 
> Sorry about UHaul.  Shame about the start but it worked out AND you got a fridge!



Hooray #3! We like it 

UHaul is the worst, but it all worked out for the best, so oh well!



Linda67 said:


> Hello from England
> We met briefly in DL the other day, I popped over to say hello because I recognised you both from this TR
> Anyway, great update and it must have been a nice feeling to finally sign the lease on a new apartment
> Looking forward to the next installment



It was so great meeting you the other day! Tracy and I felt like celebrities for a few minutes, so you definitely made our day  Hope all is well back in England. 

It was a great feeling knowing we'd found a place to settle into here and to get out of the hotel for once and for all!



laur roo said:


> I'm so glad you guys were able to get the apartment that you wanted!  Hooray for that, and for the previous tenant selling you the fridge so you didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> What a bummer about the moving experience!  It's always the worst when an employee just kind of shrugs you off like 'well, not my problem it's yours' and if I were you I would have sent a heated email to uhaul after the fact.  At least Monday went smoother for you and you're settled in now.
> 
> Now I can't wait to hear about the job search and hopefully some more Disneyland magic in the future!



Everything definitely worked out well with the apartment. It took some time and lots of patience, but we found the right one for us!

The moving situation was terrible, mostly because of the employees there, but we realized it honestly wasn't even worth writing to UHaul. They just have such a (well-earned) bad reputation for their customer service that it seemed fruitless and we were ready to move on.

There's certainly plenty more Disneyland coming up in the report, both outside and (eventually) inside the parks!



Jazzabelle508 said:


> I'm in  how cool you live so close to Disneyland! I went for the first time in 17 years last June and I kept thinking about how great it would be to be a Disneyland local.



We love it! Obviously we were in the same situation as you not too long ago, dreaming about living here, and now the time has finally come! Thanks for reading 



monkey30 said:


> What a pain with Uhaul. We have had problems with them in the past not getting right dates in the computers and such before, and we live in Canada, so it must be a company wide problem!!
> 
> I am glad things turned out well in the end, and you were able to get into your apartment in good time. Looking forward to hearing how job hunting and settling in goes. I hope you have much more to tell us!



UHaul just seems to be known for being terrible at pretty much everything administrative. The actual move went off basically without a hitch, but every time we had to deal with scheduling or just trying to communicate with them it was a disaster. We were so glad to be done dealing with them!

I'm looking forward to sharing the next steps of the journey with you all as well. There's SO much to cover already. I can say honestly that the report has barely begun


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Love the "ears" display.  What a great idea!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like you are slowly but surely getting unpacked.

Love the ears display too.


----------



## Luisa

Think I'm going to borrow that ear display idea for all of mine!


----------



## laur roo

That ear hat display is super cool!  I only have one ear hat, so it just sits with my tv stand.  I've never heard of earthquake proofing a large piece of furniture, but I guess it makes a lot of sense to do in California!  And I really like your tv stand with all the room around it for dvds and knicknacks.  I spied a baby Kevin from Up, I have one of those too!

And I am glad Tracy converted you to the ways of unpacking quickly, I am the exact same way, I like to be settled in and know where my stuff is instead of having to search different boxes to find what I need.

Your place looks great, it's amazing how you lucked out with all the Craigslist stuff!!


----------



## Linda67

You've done a really great job with the apartment

It really looks like you've made it home and given it your own personalities in super quick time


----------



## Casey's Mommie

I recognize the Harry Potter Books on the shelf! 

Love your apartment and your resourcefulness! I still fantasize about living near Disneyland and I'm 35  It's so awesomne how you guys actually did it! 

Good Job!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

But I didn't see a picture ANYWHERE of Stupey Doodle!!!!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I love the ear hat display!  The apartment really looks like home xx


----------



## petals

Luvin the disney touches


----------



## Maddie2

Glad to see you kids found a nice place and have made it a comfortable home.    I'm sure your folks have a sense of relief about it as well.  

As many have said, it's fun to see your fun Disney collections.  I see that your favorite vinylmation has the center place of honor.  Oh, and I happened to spot an old friend of mine as well - a salty fellow named Neil.  

Congratulations on your Home Sweet Home!


----------



## heaven2dc

So glad you are all settled in - your place looks great!  You def have motivated me to start looking for a place of my own (currently living with my son and his gf which I love but thinking it is time to find a place soon - been here with them for 9 1/2 months which has helped me get a job and save $$ but feel it's time for them to have their lives back).  Hope I can find some great deals up here in Culver City like you've found in Orange County!  Can't wait to read the next chapter of your story


----------



## Virgoinab

I'm sorry you had the issue with getting your things.  I would have lost it too.

However it looks like you made it through okay, and have been busy making it your home.

Just think what a great story it will be to tell your kids one day, okay maybe not now it does not feel all funny, but it might be one day


----------



## albertamommyof4

love your new place, and great finds . can't wait to hear more


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Love the "ears" display.  What a great idea!



Thanks! We had always just had them sitting around somewhere looking unorganized, so I thought it would be fun to make our own little art-piece out of them 



PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you are slowly but surely getting unpacked.
> 
> Love the ears display too.



Definitely done unpacking now, but it took a while. Glad you like the ears 



Luisa said:


> Think I'm going to borrow that ear display idea for all of mine!



Do it! We just have them stuck up with pushpins. We still take them down occasionally to wear to the parks after all.



laur roo said:


> That ear hat display is super cool!  I only have one ear hat, so it just sits with my tv stand.  I've never heard of earthquake proofing a large piece of furniture, but I guess it makes a lot of sense to do in California!  And I really like your tv stand with all the room around it for dvds and knicknacks.  I spied a baby Kevin from Up, I have one of those too!
> 
> And I am glad Tracy converted you to the ways of unpacking quickly, I am the exact same way, I like to be settled in and know where my stuff is instead of having to search different boxes to find what I need.
> 
> Your place looks great, it's amazing how you lucked out with all the Craigslist stuff!!



We didn't know for sure what to earthquake-proof, and in the end we decided the TV stand was the only piece of furniture tall/precarious enough. Luckily there were whole kits for it at Home Depot. We like the TV stand too. Unfortunately, our TV is the largest size that fits in the opening so next time we upgrade, we'll need to change setups. I think we got Baby Kevin from Disney Movie Rewards after we bought Up. He's out with our "Easter knicknacks" because he fits in.

I definitely appreciate never having to see boxes when I look around the apartment. Love being unpacked! And yes indeed, we were pleased with our Craigslist haul! 



Linda67 said:


> You've done a really great job with the apartment
> 
> It really looks like you've made it home and given it your own personalities in super quick time



Thanks! Glad you like it 



Casey's Mommie said:


> I recognize the Harry Potter Books on the shelf!
> 
> Love your apartment and your resourcefulness! I still fantasize about living near Disneyland and I'm 35  It's so awesomne how you guys actually did it!
> 
> Good Job!



Our Harry Potter books always have to have a place of great prominence. Still my number one fan obsession besides Disney! Glad you like the pix of the apartment. I say it's never too late to pick up and move to Disneyland! Maybe you'll get out here someday too!



Cheshirecatty said:


> But I didn't see a picture ANYWHERE of Stupey Doodle!!!!



We really need to get a poster-sized print of her to hang in a place of great prominence. We did make a calendar entirely of pictures of her on Shutterfly this year. I'll have to remember to post a picture of it.



tinkerbells mum said:


> I love the ear hat display!  The apartment really looks like home xx



Glad you like the ears! We definitely tried to make it feel like home as quickly as possible, especially after our months of feeling like we didn't quite have a home.



petals said:


> Luvin the disney touches



Thanks! We love our Disney stuff. The collection will probably never cease growing.



Maddie2 said:


> Glad to see you kids found a nice place and have made it a comfortable home.    I'm sure your folks have a sense of relief about it as well.
> 
> As many have said, it's fun to see your fun Disney collections.  I see that your favorite vinylmation has the center place of honor.  Oh, and I happened to spot an old friend of mine as well - a salty fellow named Neil.
> 
> Congratulations on your Home Sweet Home!



We're definitely happy to have found some place to settle down for a while. We're very pleased with our choice 

Glad you enjoy our Disney collection. Duffy would have thrown a fit if he wasn't in the center 



heaven2dc said:


> So glad you are all settled in - your place looks great!  You def have motivated me to start looking for a place of my own (currently living with my son and his gf which I love but thinking it is time to find a place soon - been here with them for 9 1/2 months which has helped me get a job and save $$ but feel it's time for them to have their lives back).  Hope I can find some great deals up here in Culver City like you've found in Orange County!  Can't wait to read the next chapter of your story



Best of luck with your home search! I know it's not easy, but we were able to prove to ourselves that by looking hard and long enough the right place was out there.  Hope you keep enjoying our tales.



Virgoinab said:


> I'm sorry you had the issue with getting your things.  I would have lost it too.
> 
> However it looks like you made it through okay, and have been busy making it your home.
> 
> Just think what a great story it will be to tell your kids one day, okay maybe not now it does not feel all funny, but it might be one day



Yeah, it was definitely a trying experience getting everything moved, but at least it all worked out in the end. And now I already got to share the experience with all of you reading, so at least it made for a good story 



albertamommyof4 said:


> love your new place, and great finds . can't wait to hear more



Thanks! Can't wait to share more, and hopefully it won't disappoint


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

What a saga!  I'm sorry that your Disney career dreams are on hold, but hopefully you are enjoying whatever you are now doing.  Sometimes, working for your "dream" company can take the magic out of your dream, so perhaps it's for the best at the moment.  I actually work for my "dream" organization (museum) and although I love working there, I find that I don't spend much of my leisure time there, as it is now work. Go figure! 

Looking forward to hearing the next chapter and hoping you are still enjoying the Disney magic


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

I was finally able to catch up on reading the story of your journey & move to OC. You probably don't recall my long ago reply, but we moved here too last year. I'm sorry the Disney jobs didn't work out, but I'm glad you & your wife found employment. Also you got passes! We didn't get ours until Sept 2012. It's been really nice (to put it mildly) to be able to run over to DL for a few hours during most weeks. 

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## PrincessInOz

So sorry that the Disney jobs opportunities didn't work out this time.  Hope it works out in the future.

But at least you're a lot closer to the Mouse!


----------



## Sherry E

I have not had time to catch up with everything other than an occasional peek-in to see the apartment choices and to learn that there was a possible Disney job for Tracy...which didn't work out.  You will both eventually get in, if that's what you both want.  I know you will!  It must not have been the right time yet, but it will happen!

This made me think about employment with Disney, in general, and what I've 'heard' about it through the years.  I hope you don't mind if I share it here, but it seemed to be a good place to share it!

I've known people who have seemingly gotten into Disney jobs fairly easily, both in the parks and behind the scenes, and yet it still seems to be very hard to get hired!  Plus, there are so many different levels and branches of Disney employment - the Burbank-Glendale jobs (which could include ABC or could include Disney Parks), the Corporate jobs in Anaheim, the jobs actually at DLR, the entertainment jobs inside the parks, the Vacation Club offices, the jobs at the hotels, etc.

I used to think that it would spoil the magic for me if I worked for Disneyland, and that I would have to work for a non-parks aspect of Disney if I worked for them at all.  Back when I was a kid, working for Disney seemed like an unattainable fantasy anyway (even though I've always lived in SoCal, which is forever attached to the entertainment business and many folks have jobs in entertainment offices all over town).  

Then, I heard that it was supposedly a nightmare working for Disney and it temporarily shattered any illusions I may have had.  

Then, a friend of a friend began working for Disney (in a non-parks division) and she was with them for years.  It didn't seem to be a nightmare!  It was a great job!  In fact, this person actually left that great job to work elsewhere!  But she eventually went back!  Even after she left her first job and worked for a non-Disney company, Disney took her back because she had been a good employee during her previous tenure!  Ultimately, her particular job was cut because her particular department was closed and she moved on to another company.

I asked this person-who-used-to-work-at-Disney to point me in the direction of anyone in HR that she used to deal with, or anyone she knew.  A contact, a name.  Something.  And that was a dead end.  I began to think that if a person who used to work for Disney couldn't help get me in, then I may never get in.

I've been told on more than one occasion, by Cast Members and others, that "once you're in, you're _IN_."  Once you get past the barriers and walls and get into the Disney empire, the sky's the limit and you can move all around to different branches and different positions.  You can even leave a Disney job and then return again, apparently, and still have an advantage over newcomers!

I just met with a CM at the Disney Vacation Club offices at DLR last December (not for an interview, though), and she said, "Why don't you work _here_?  You have a great smile, a nice demeanor and disposition, and you love Disney."  I had to kind of giggle because I know it is not as simple as all of that!  If only it were...

One CM told me to try to start out in something that is easier to get into at DLR, "like Vacation Planning at the Parks."  Then, once you're in that position for a while you can transfer or get promoted.  

Another CM told me to try to get into one of the Burbank-Glendale Disney jobs first, just to get a foot in the door, and then that will pave the way to Disneyland-specific jobs (either in the parks or out of them).  

Yet another person once told me to find a temp agency that has a contract with Disney (there are a few), get assigned to a Disney job and get your foot in the door that way.

Any way you slice it, it seems to be very easy to get in to Disney for some folks and very hard for others, and there isn't always much rhyme or reason to it.  But...everyone agrees that once you're in, you're _IN_!

Good luck to both of you!  I'm glad that Tracy got a job that she loves!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

WOW!--just WOW! to your experiences in trying to get your foot in the door! 

I found myself racing through your post to find out WHY in the world they could possibly not have called you both right in for an interview. 

I'm glad you gave us a "we're not working there yet" heads-up at the beginning of the up-date, or I would have had a fit at the end to find that out!

Persistance, Persistance, Persistance!  It will pay off in the end.

Like SherryE says, where there's a will there's a way! Hang in there--it will happen for you when the time is RIGHT!!


----------



## heaven2dc

I've learned so much from reading your Disney job-hunting post and from another poster that I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever be lucky and get to work for Disney.  I have applied 3 times to the College Program and turned down and also applied to the Professional Internships.  Last year I was still being considered for 3 PI's up until the very last week and still haven't given up.  I am currently "in progress" for an undergraduate internship and two positions at the Glendale/Burbank locations and anxiously awaiting an interview.  I moved here in June 2012 with the hopes of somehow getting at least an interview with Disney for a corporate position, Professional Internship or getting into the College Program for Front Desk or any hospitality role (even though I'm much older than the majority of applicants, my recruiter was very positive in my interview saying they hired someone in their 70's and to never give up on my dream).  I definitely hope both of you do not give up on your Disney dream of working for such an amazing talented company!  I have been pursuing this dream for almost 10 years and now that I live in the area, I'm more excited than ever to get my foot in that coveted door  

I truly appreciate you writing about your experiences so far - your experiences have encouraged me in many ways!  And I can't wait to read about your first full day at Disneyland!!


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> What a saga!  I'm sorry that your Disney career dreams are on hold, but hopefully you are enjoying whatever you are now doing.  Sometimes, working for your "dream" company can take the magic out of your dream, so perhaps it's for the best at the moment.  I actually work for my "dream" organization (museum) and although I love working there, I find that I don't spend much of my leisure time there, as it is now work. Go figure!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the next chapter and hoping you are still enjoying the Disney magic



Sometimes that's exactly how we feel when we think about working for Disney. I don't think it would ruin the magic per say, but we'd never want to get to the point where we didn't want to spend our free time there because it felt like going to work. I think for the time being, everything worked out for the best. We'll see what happens in the future when it comes!



flamingglobessigmund said:


> I was finally able to catch up on reading the story of your journey & move to OC. You probably don't recall my long ago reply, but we moved here too last year. I'm sorry the Disney jobs didn't work out, but I'm glad you & your wife found employment. Also you got passes! We didn't get ours until Sept 2012. It's been really nice (to put it mildly) to be able to run over to DL for a few hours during most weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!



Glad you got all caught up!  I'm glad you and your family have been able to enjoy the parks as well. I certainly know what you mean about it being great to head over for a few hours whenever the mood strikes. We've been averaging about 4 times a week since we got our passes and we still love it each time! Maybe one day we'll be there at the same time and we can say hi. Hope you keep enjoying our stories!



PrincessInOz said:


> So sorry that the Disney jobs opportunities didn't work out this time.  Hope it works out in the future.
> 
> But at least you're a lot closer to the Mouse!



It's quite all right. We're definitely happy just being close to Disney even if we're not working there! And maybe someday we will still end up as cast members. We shall see 



Sherry E said:


> I have not had time to catch up with everything other than an occasional peek-in to see the apartment choices and to learn that there was a possible Disney job for Tracy...which didn't work out.  You will both eventually get in, if that's what you both want.  I know you will!  It must not have been the right time yet, but it will happen!
> 
> This made me think about employment with Disney, in general, and what I've 'heard' about it through the years.  I hope you don't mind if I share it here, but it seemed to be a good place to share it!
> 
> I've known people who have seemingly gotten into Disney jobs fairly easily, both in the parks and behind the scenes, and yet it still seems to be very hard to get hired!  Plus, there are so many different levels and branches of Disney employment - the Burbank-Glendale jobs (which could include ABC or could include Disney Parks), the Corporate jobs in Anaheim, the jobs actually at DLR, the entertainment jobs inside the parks, the Vacation Club offices, the jobs at the hotels, etc.
> 
> I used to think that it would spoil the magic for me if I worked for Disneyland, and that I would have to work for a non-parks aspect of Disney if I worked for them at all.  Back when I was a kid, working for Disney seemed like an unattainable fantasy anyway (even though I've always lived in SoCal, which is forever attached to the entertainment business and many folks have jobs in entertainment offices all over town).
> 
> Then, I heard that it was supposedly a nightmare working for Disney and it temporarily shattered any illusions I may have had.
> 
> Then, a friend of a friend began working for Disney (in a non-parks division) and she was with them for years.  It didn't seem to be a nightmare!  It was a great job!  In fact, this person actually left that great job to work elsewhere!  But she eventually went back!  Even after she left her first job and worked for a non-Disney company, Disney took her back because she had been a good employee during her previous tenure!  Ultimately, her particular job was cut because her particular department was closed and she moved on to another company.
> 
> I asked this person-who-used-to-work-at-Disney to point me in the direction of anyone in HR that she used to deal with, or anyone she knew.  A contact, a name.  Something.  And that was a dead end.  I began to think that if a person who used to work for Disney couldn't help get me in, then I may never get in.
> 
> I've been told on more than one occasion, by Cast Members and others, that "once you're in, you're _IN_."  Once you get past the barriers and walls and get into the Disney empire, the sky's the limit and you can move all around to different branches and different positions.  You can even leave a Disney job and then return again, apparently, and still have an advantage over newcomers!
> 
> I just met with a CM at the Disney Vacation Club offices at DLR last December (not for an interview, though), and she said, "Why don't you work _here_?  You have a great smile, a nice demeanor and disposition, and you love Disney."  I had to kind of giggle because I know it is not as simple as all of that!  If only it were...
> 
> One CM told me to try to start out in something that is easier to get into at DLR, "like Vacation Planning at the Parks."  Then, once you're in that position for a while you can transfer or get promoted.
> 
> Another CM told me to try to get into one of the Burbank-Glendale Disney jobs first, just to get a foot in the door, and then that will pave the way to Disneyland-specific jobs (either in the parks or out of them).
> 
> Yet another person once told me to find a temp agency that has a contract with Disney (there are a few), get assigned to a Disney job and get your foot in the door that way.
> 
> Any way you slice it, it seems to be very easy to get in to Disney for some folks and very hard for others, and there isn't always much rhyme or reason to it.  But...everyone agrees that once you're in, you're _IN_!
> 
> Good luck to both of you!  I'm glad that Tracy got a job that she loves!



Thanks for sharing your experiences! I think it's fascinating to hear about how different people have gotten involved in the company and their experiences. I think all the different departments spread all over SoCal definitely confused us when we were trying to decide what exactly we wanted to do. Obviously, we had first thought of the Burbank/Glendale area for our move, but then changed our minds. Partly, I think that the fact we're not working for the company but are still learning more about Disneyland every day as locals will mean that when the time seems more right for us to work there, we'll be a lot better informed than we were this time around. If we still want it to happen someday, I think we'll find the right time and the right jobs for us.



Cheshirecatty said:


> WOW!--just WOW! to your experiences in trying to get your foot in the door!
> 
> I found myself racing through your post to find out WHY in the world they could possibly not have called you both right in for an interview.
> 
> I'm glad you gave us a "we're not working there yet" heads-up at the beginning of the up-date, or I would have had a fit at the end to find that out!
> 
> Persistance, Persistance, Persistance!  It will pay off in the end.
> 
> Like SherryE says, where there's a will there's a way! Hang in there--it will happen for you when the time is RIGHT!!



Glad that my disclaimer kept you from being too disappointed to find out we're not working there  That was my intent!

I definitely think that when it's the right time, we'll make it work, if that's still what we want. Right now, it may just be better for us to be locals/frequent guests, getting to just enjoy the parks rather than working there. We'll see what the future holds!



heaven2dc said:


> I've learned so much from reading your Disney job-hunting post and from another poster that I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever be lucky and get to work for Disney.  I have applied 3 times to the College Program and turned down and also applied to the Professional Internships.  Last year I was still being considered for 3 PI's up until the very last week and still haven't given up.  I am currently "in progress" for an undergraduate internship and two positions at the Glendale/Burbank locations and anxiously awaiting an interview.  I moved here in June 2012 with the hopes of somehow getting at least an interview with Disney for a corporate position, Professional Internship or getting into the College Program for Front Desk or any hospitality role (even though I'm much older than the majority of applicants, my recruiter was very positive in my interview saying they hired someone in their 70's and to never give up on my dream).  I definitely hope both of you do not give up on your Disney dream of working for such an amazing talented company!  I have been pursuing this dream for almost 10 years and now that I live in the area, I'm more excited than ever to get my foot in that coveted door
> 
> I truly appreciate you writing about your experiences so far - your experiences have encouraged me in many ways!  And I can't wait to read about your first full day at Disneyland!!



I'm so glad reading about our experiences has helped you in your job search. It sounds like you've had quite the experience yourself! I hope that everything works out for you and that one of your prospects come through  As for us, I think we'll end up there if and when the time is right, which just wasn't right now.

Hope you keep enjoying reading about our shenanigans, and I can't wait till I finally get to share our experiences in the parks!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm showing my age here.....I certainly recognised that house (Where is "The Plane!  The Plane!?").  That's one heck of a gardens.

Sounds like you are settling in to life in the fast lane in OC.


----------



## junmatno

Was the Fairfield Inn you stayed at the one across from the park? Just wondering about that breakfast : )


----------



## Linda67

Great updates and a fascinating insight into trying to get a job at Disney and the whole interview process

When I bumped into you both I was dying to ask if you were working for Disney but I didn't want to spoil the story!

The thing is you are now living really close to your happy place and if working for Disney is on the cards for the future then great, but if not, you still can get the Disney magic with those (hopefully soon purchased) APs


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

I think the thing we can't imagine as kids is that the adventure of building the life you want can be just as exciting and harrowing and any pirate saga or fairytale. I find it really wonderful that you two have followed your hearts, even though not everything has worked out as you might have wished. I am looking forward to reading more about your adventures.


----------



## lego606

I'll have to keep an eye out for you two while I'm there! Loving this TR


----------



## franandaj

I've been MIA for a while, but glad to catch up on your report.  I've known many folks who have worked for Disney, but most of them have been musicians, so they hire out of a whole different pool for them than the other cast positions.

I'm enjoying reading about your exploits and who knows, we may meet out at the park some day.  We don't get there as often as it seems that you do, but we are out there!  Maybe we'll run into each other!


----------



## hurleysweety

Well I sat down at 9pm to do some planning for an upcoming trip and 1 hour and a half later I've read through your entire thread!  And it was great. You certainly tell your story well! So after 27 chapters...here's my two cents!

You caught my attention when you talked about your trip to Qdoba and being able to pass for high school students. My husband and I, now 27 and 29, volunteer with high school kids and often are mistaken for students and not the leaders! And we run into that when we go to events where there is a student rate - movie theaters, local plays, etc. It's a blessing, but man was it not fun when I was 17 and looked 12. 

I have so much respect for your persistence and your willingness for adventure! From NY to CO to LA - talk about different cultures! After reading it, I feel like I traveled with you.

Thank you for sharing the details of your interview process with Disney. I'm sure those who are looking for info will benefit greatly. To me, honestly, phone interviews just sound plain awful, but it sounds like both of you handed them very well albeit realizing they weren't going to lead to anything further. I would have been a nervous wreck! 

I hope that someday you'll both find the perfect jobs at Disney - being so close to the parks and consistently checking, you never know! And it looks like you'll have a lot of us visiting you in the parks (or hopefully the front desk at the hotels!) after reading such a unique story! 

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm showing my age here.....I certainly recognised that house (Where is "The Plane!  The Plane!?").  That's one heck of a gardens.
> 
> Sounds like you are settling in to life in the fast lane in OC.



Very good! I finally looked it up on You Tube so now I sort of get the reference. The gardens were definitely impressive. It was crazy knowing we were surrounded by L.A. while in that quiet expanse.

We're definitely adjusting to the O.C. lifestyle. Getting more used to it every day!



junmatno said:


> Was the Fairfield Inn you stayed at the one across from the park? Just wondering about that breakfast : )



Ours was not the one across from the park, but was about 20 minutes away on the border of Fullerton and Placentia. I would imagine that the breakfast is pretty similar at all the Fairfield Inns though.



Linda67 said:


> Great updates and a fascinating insight into trying to get a job at Disney and the whole interview process
> 
> When I bumped into you both I was dying to ask if you were working for Disney but I didn't want to spoil the story!
> 
> The thing is you are now living really close to your happy place and if working for Disney is on the cards for the future then great, but if not, you still can get the Disney magic with those (hopefully soon purchased) APs



Glad you enjoyed reading about our exploits! That's funny that you didn't want to be spoiled when you saw us 

I definitely think that now that we're here it will be much easier to get a job if the right one comes up, and in the meantime we're very happy just being AP holders!



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> I think the thing we can't imagine as kids is that the adventure of building the life you want can be just as exciting and harrowing and any pirate saga or fairytale. I find it really wonderful that you two have followed your hearts, even though not everything has worked out as you might have wished. I am looking forward to reading more about your adventures.



Very true! We definitely make every effort to take the leap into fun adventures, but we always find that nothing turns out exactly as we planned. And that's what makes life interesting!



lego606 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for you two while I'm there! Loving this TR



So glad you're enjoying reading along! Please say hi if you ever notice us in the parks 



franandaj said:


> I've been MIA for a while, but glad to catch up on your report.  I've known many folks who have worked for Disney, but most of them have been musicians, so they hire out of a whole different pool for them than the other cast positions.
> 
> I'm enjoying reading about your exploits and who knows, we may meet out at the park some day.  We don't get there as often as it seems that you do, but we are out there!  Maybe we'll run into each other!



Yeah, the audition experience for working at Disney is a whole other ballgame (I've been there too!), but it was interesting getting our insights into how regular casting works.

We generally make it out about 3-4 days a week for a few hours. If you ever see us, be sure to say hi!



hurleysweety said:


> Well I sat down at 9pm to do some planning for an upcoming trip and 1 hour and a half later I've read through your entire thread!  And it was great. You certainly tell your story well! So after 27 chapters...here's my two cents!
> 
> You caught my attention when you talked about your trip to Qdoba and being able to pass for high school students. My husband and I, now 27 and 29, volunteer with high school kids and often are mistaken for students and not the leaders! And we run into that when we go to events where there is a student rate - movie theaters, local plays, etc. It's a blessing, but man was it not fun when I was 17 and looked 12.
> 
> I have so much respect for your persistence and your willingness for adventure! From NY to CO to LA - talk about different cultures! After reading it, I feel like I traveled with you.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the details of your interview process with Disney. I'm sure those who are looking for info will benefit greatly. To me, honestly, phone interviews just sound plain awful, but it sounds like both of you handed them very well albeit realizing they weren't going to lead to anything further. I would have been a nervous wreck!
> 
> I hope that someday you'll both find the perfect jobs at Disney - being so close to the parks and consistently checking, you never know! And it looks like you'll have a lot of us visiting you in the parks (or hopefully the front desk at the hotels!) after reading such a unique story!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



I'm glad to have captured your attention, though I hope I didn't throw too much of a wrench into your vacation planning 

That's funny about you and your husband being in the same young-looking boat. It still drives Tracy crazy that people think she's 14, but I don't mind looking young. Better than the other way around in my opinion!

We definitely have had our fair share of adventures and experienced lots of cultural differences. Right now, we're very happy with where we are, luckily 

Glad you enjoyed reading about our interview process (however short it was). Even though it didn't turn out perfectly for now, I'm confident we'll end up working there someday in the right jobs for us if we decide that's still what we want. In the meantime, we love being locals, and we LOVE running into our readers at the parks. Meeting people who know our story is one of the coolest things that ever happens, so even as guests that's really fun.

Thanks for reading, and I hope you keep enjoying!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I actually like Seal Beach because of that strip of shops.  It just seems really beachy to me.  

Not sure if there are any seals in LA proper; but there will be seals at La Jolla.


----------



## summerw

Hey, I really enjoyed your trip report so far. I'm glad you have persevered through OC's outrageously expensive real estate market to follow your dream. I grew up here but moved away a few years in my 20s just fed up with it all. I moved back to be around family a few years later. Honestly, I think I missed the weather almost as much as the family. I actually developed vertigo while we were living in Arizona so I know how you feel with the illness. One good thing about living in OC is the access to some of the best medical care out there. 

 I enjoyed your report so much I thought I'd return the favor with some of my favorite places in OC that I think you guys would like and aren't too pricey (if you haven't already heard about them). I hope I'm not being presumptuous, but I figure it's easy enough to ignore me if you aren't interested.  I'm enjoying your adventures so much I want to be sure you have fodder for many more. 

First, if you're still looking for stuff for the apartment, I think Irvine is having one of their "community sales" this Saturday, May 4.  Since HOA's like the one in Irvine are only allowed to have garage sales once or twice a year a lot of families participate. Tis the season to replace your barely used patio furniture in planned communities like Irvine, Ranch Santa Margarita, Aliso Viejo etc. Check Pennysaver.com for the ad/info. 

At the Orange Circle, eat at Byblos Cafe. It's family owned by the sweetest family. The hummus and skewers are beyond amazing. And go for a drink at Orange Hill for the hilltop view of Orange, or a meal if you want to splurge. Also try out the nearest SuperMex for heavenly salsa. For a unusual twist on Mexican food, try Taco Mesa. I've only ever been to the one in Costa Mesa, but I guess they have one in Orange now. 

Huntington Beach: Visit the Bolsa Chica Wetlands. There's an interpretive center with parking off PCH. There's a dog beach right at Goldenwest and PCH if you are lonesome for some doggie time. Then head inland to Central Park (there's a restaurant there that serves dogs too). Explore the giant bushes. We used to play hide-n-seek in them, and they were cool/creepy enough to warrant braving the giant spiders that live there. Be sure to stop by the Huntington Beach Library next to Central Park. Head to the stacks in the back where there's little stream and at least there used to be a some couches next to it to sit and have a snack. The whole library is beautiful--maybe one of my favorite places in OC.  Wings-n-Things on Beach Blvd has AMAZING chicken wings. Keep on the lookout for grunion runs and red tides that make the ocean glow fluorescent blue. Often the red tides are announced in local papers etc and last a few days. For the grunion, it's only a few hours certain times, so with some web research you might get lucky. Maybe try one night after having a bonfire at one of the beaches that have pits, like Bolsa Chica. 

Santa Ana: The Santa Ana Zoo is really small with no big-name animals like lions or elephants. It's mostly monkeys, but it's not too expensive for an annual pass and they have a petting area, which I incidentally never found open.  They have an aviary that's beautiful and peaceful to sit in with turtles and scarlet ibises walking around freely with you. Peacocks also wander the zoo grounds freely. Their annual pass also gets you into some other local zoos (not San Diego).

Irvine: Woodbridge Dollar Theater (www.starplexcinemas.com) for cheap older movies, usually just before rental release. There's one in Seal Beach too, but the one in Irvine has some 3-D showings.  The Woodbridge Irvine lake very close to the theater has a nice walking path around it where small flocks of Canada Geese like to hang out (most winter there but there are some that stay all year). Irvine Regional Park (which is much farther east) has a little train and water bike rentals etc. (http://ocparks.com/parks/irvine/). Green parrots live wild all over the park.

Newport Beach: Check on groupon and travelzoo for discounted cruises to Catalina or whale watching during the season or kayaking around the Back Bay (which is nice to walk around as well). Ride the Balboa Island Ferry. Eat breakfast at The Omelette Parlor in Costa Mesa for fresh squeezed oj and amazing breakfast, but it can get crowded. Stop for a cupcake from Sprinkles in Fashion Island. Habana at The Lab in Costa Mesa has the most incredible sangria and ropa vieja--you barely have to chew.  I read baby pigs were just born at Centennial Farm at the Costa Mesa fairgrounds (http://www.ocfair.com/ocf2/community_programs/CentennialFarm.aspx). 

Corona del Mar: Visit the tide pools at Little Corona at low-tide. Check out Rogers Gardens. It's just a retail nursery, but it is very beautiful.

Laguna Beach: Drive at least one way by way of the canyon, i.e. the 133 between the 405 and PCH, just avoid rush hour and weekend mid-mornings, especially during the summer. There's a Hari Krishna temple that has a Sunday dinner (http://iskcon.lagunatemple.org/page/295/Sunday-Feast) that's free/donation only. They do chanting, then a lecture then serve food family style while you sit on the floor. You can be of any faith and there was no pressure whatsoever the times I've been. Unless they've changed it, you can arrive after the chanting or after the lecture too. The food is pretty good and the chanting is really relaxing. There's info about the feast etc on their website. They are happy with whatever you donate for your meal and are very nice. There are lots of art galleries, coffeehouses, places to grab a cocktail as well as volleyball and basketball courts. Also, head up to Top of the World for a great view. And the Sawdust Festival will be starting up in a few months. 

San Clemente: Have a drink and some clam chowder at Fishermen's on the pier. The left side is their fancy restaurant and the right is their bar. You might have to hover a minute to snatch a table near sunset with an amazing view of the water and the chowder is awesome. Be sure to be close to the tracks at least once when the train goes by.

Most of these things you should find easily with a web search. If you can't and I didn't include a link, just pm me. And pick up the OC Weekly for a good events calendar and some very sassy editorial. I hope you love living in OC!


----------



## Sherry E

I definitely second the Catalina Island idea that *summerw* touched on above (in the Newport Beach section of all of the wonderful suggestions and tips), and you can find discounts on the Catalina Flyer out of Newport Beach.  BUT I recommend skipping the Flyer (unless you are staying on the Island overnight) and instead driving to Long Beach (right near the Queen Mary and the Aquarium of the Pacific) to catch a Catalina Express boat.  The Express' departure times and arrival times are more frequent than the Flyer's, and will allow more flexibility.

Best of all, starting today (and going through April 30th of next year), you can get a free round-trip boat ride to Catalina on your birthday through the Express.  That is a great value, as the boat fare normally runs over $70 per person.  This is the 3rd year in a row that they are offering the free boat rides, and they let people claim the offer again even if they claimed the offer in the past.  I took advantage of it last year and I'm doing it again this year!  It would be a great day trip idea for you and Tracy!

If you Google Image "Catalina Express Free Birthday Boat Ride" or some similar combination of words, in the pictures that appear you may see photos from PrincessInOz (who posts here in this thread) and from me.  I did that this morning (though I cannot recall the exact words I typed in) and up popped some of PiO's photos and mine in the results!  (We both posted Catalina photos here on DISboards, so I think that's why they were lumped together in the search results!)

Anyway, *summerw* gave some great tips and ideas that would be of interest to anyone - even to people who have already lived in O.C. for years!  I would bet that a lot of O.C and L.A. residents have never done a lot of the things on summerw's list!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I actually like Seal Beach because of that strip of shops.  It just seems really beachy to me.
> 
> Not sure if there are any seals in LA proper; but there will be seals at La Jolla.



We definitely liked Seal Beach (despite their lack of seals...). I think I've heard there are sometimes seals at the further south O.C. beaches like Laguna and Dana Point. We'll have to check there or see if we need to go all the way to the La Jolla/San Diego area.



summerw said:


> Hey, I really enjoyed your trip report so far. I'm glad you have persevered through OC's outrageously expensive real estate market to follow your dream. I grew up here but moved away a few years in my 20s just fed up with it all. I moved back to be around family a few years later. Honestly, I think I missed the weather almost as much as the family. I actually developed vertigo while we were living in Arizona so I know how you feel with the illness. One good thing about living in OC is the access to some of the best medical care out there.
> 
> I enjoyed your report so much I thought I'd return the favor with some of my favorite places in OC that I think you guys would like and aren't too pricey (if you haven't already heard about them). I hope I'm not being presumptuous, but I figure it's easy enough to ignore me if you aren't interested.  I'm enjoying your adventures so much I want to be sure you have fodder for many more.



How awesome is this list??  I love that you shared all those great ideas, and now we can't wait to do a bunch of them!! I'm sure it will probably take us years to accomplish everything, but thank you so much for your "local" advice  I'm glad that you're enjoying reading along and can relate to a lot of our experiences! Maybe we'll get to see you in the parks sometime!



Sherry E said:


> I definitely second the Catalina Island idea that *summerw* touched on above (in the Newport Beach section of all of the wonderful suggestions and tips), and you can find discounts on the Catalina Flyer out of Newport Beach.  BUT I recommend skipping the Flyer (unless you are staying on the Island overnight) and instead driving to Long Beach (right near the Queen Mary and the Aquarium of the Pacific) to catch a Catalina Express boat.  The Express' departure times and arrival times are more frequent than the Flyer's, and will allow more flexibility.
> 
> Best of all, starting today (and going through April 30th of next year), you can get a free round-trip boat ride to Catalina on your birthday through the Express.  That is a great value, as the boat fare normally runs over $70 per person.  This is the 3rd year in a row that they are offering the free boat rides, and they let people claim the offer again even if they claimed the offer in the past.  I took advantage of it last year and I'm doing it again this year!  It would be a great day trip idea for you and Tracy!
> 
> If you Google Image "Catalina Express Free Birthday Boat Ride" or some similar combination of words, in the pictures that appear you may see photos from PrincessInOz (who posts here in this thread) and from me.  I did that this morning (though I cannot recall the exact words I typed in) and up popped some of PiO's photos and mine in the results!  (We both posted Catalina photos here on DISboards, so I think that's why they were lumped together in the search results!)
> 
> Anyway, *summerw* gave some great tips and ideas that would be of interest to anyone - even to people who have already lived in O.C. for years!  I would bet that a lot of O.C and L.A. residents have never done a lot of the things on summerw's list!



Thanks for the tips on Catalina Island!! That's definitely high up on our list of things to do (as are a bunch of the other things summerw recommended now). That's good advice about trying to do it for free on our birthdays. We'll have to see if we can make it work one of those days this year!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Belated Thanksgiving.  It looks like a good spread and your list of activities shows what a busy November it was.


That duck!  I took this at the Royal Melbourne Show last year and was quite taken with its appearance.







It's a Crested Duck, which started out as a genetic mutation, and is now a 'normal' feature.


----------



## hurleysweety

Just had to tell you that I love the reference to the Friends "Moist Maker" - I like making them every Thanksgiving! We're also huge "Friends" fans and I'm pretty sure my DH can recite every memorable line from the show. So anytime someone gets unnecessarily dramatically mad about something, DH will look at me and say, "My Moist Maker?!" and we'll both laugh!


----------



## disnic75

Hi, Taylor!

Just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed reading all of your trip reports but this one is the ultimate adventure! I wish you and Tracy the best of luck!

My niece and I were supposed to be heading to Disneyland in just a few weeks but those plans fell through We will be going to Disney World instead and hope to make it to California in December.

Anxiously awaiting the next installment of your tale


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Thanks for posting the pictures of Orange.  I had never been there in my life, until the last time we drove to Disneyland.

I am the trip navigator when we drive, (and a POOR one at that), but this past time, the Hubby *assured* me he didn't need ANY exit reminders.

Lo and behold, we found ourselves in Orange instead of at the Katella exit we usually take!!!

I was enchanted with the look and flavor of the old-timey down town area, and found myself wanting to linger in a bad way!  Hubby wouldn't let us, but I have planned a side trip maybe in October or December.

How fun for you to be able to call that "Home"!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Belated Thanksgiving.  It looks like a good spread and your list of activities shows what a busy November it was.
> 
> 
> That duck!  I took this at the Royal Melbourne Show last year and was quite taken with its appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Crested Duck, which started out as a genetic mutation, and is now a 'normal' feature.



Mystery solved!!! Thank you! Glad you got to meet a Crested Duck too. They are quite fancy!



hurleysweety said:


> Just had to tell you that I love the reference to the Friends "Moist Maker" - I like making them every Thanksgiving! We're also huge "Friends" fans and I'm pretty sure my DH can recite every memorable line from the show. So anytime someone gets unnecessarily dramatically mad about something, DH will look at me and say, "My Moist Maker?!" and we'll both laugh!



Glad you enjoyed the reference! We were glad that the Moist Maker was as delicious as it sounded when we finally tried doing it several years ago. Now we look forward to the sandwiches almost as much as Thanksgiving dinner.



disnic75 said:


> Hi, Taylor!
> 
> Just wanted to say how much I've enjoyed reading all of your trip reports but this one is the ultimate adventure! I wish you and Tracy the best of luck!
> 
> My niece and I were supposed to be heading to Disneyland in just a few weeks but those plans fell through We will be going to Disney World instead and hope to make it to California in December.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the next installment of your tale



Thanks for reading!! I'm glad you're enjoying 

Sorry to hear that your Disneyland plans fell through, but yay for going to WDW instead! Hope it's a great trip 



Cheshirecatty said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures of Orange.  I had never been there in my life, until the last time we drove to Disneyland.
> 
> I am the trip navigator when we drive, (and a POOR one at that), but this past time, the Hubby *assured* me he didn't need ANY exit reminders.
> 
> Lo and behold, we found ourselves in Orange instead of at the Katella exit we usually take!!!
> 
> I was enchanted with the look and flavor of the old-timey down town area, and found myself wanting to linger in a bad way!  Hubby wouldn't let us, but I have planned a side trip maybe in October or December.
> 
> How fun for you to be able to call that "Home"!



It's so easy to get lost around here because the streets in all the cities have the same names! If I had a dollar for every Chapman St in these parts... I'm glad you enjoyed your little detour into Orange. We definitely like it here. The circle area is a great place to hang out for a while and just enjoy walking around. Hope you get to check it out for longer next time you're here!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love the tree in your living room, which is looking so cosy!  Seems like you've really settled into the SoCal OC lifestyle there.

You didn't get that baby Bjorn for Duffy???  Really??  I think you and Tracy need to go get one.....eventually.  

Nice pictures of GC lobby and christmas decorations.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Beautiful Tree! And what a lovely way to get into the Christmas spirit by visiting Downtown Disney. 

I have to agree with PIO, so surprised that you didn't rush to buy Duffy his own baby Bjorn! 

Thank you for your continued musings ... looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Pesky

Love the Christmas pics, especially as we get to see it this year!  BTW, I enjoyed Bill Bryson's "I'm a Stranger Here Myself" much more than "Walk in the Woods" so you might try that one.  It's very funny.


----------



## summerw

Anytime, about the list. I haven't done some of those things in years. It made me nostalgic to type it up.

That bjorn is hilarious! Oh Disney. We'll definitely keep a look out for you in the parks. We don't go as much during the summer. Besides the blackout days, I grew up here so I'm a total whiner when the temperature isn't between 60 and 78.  Maybe you've noticed from the "Stormwatch" warnings when it's sprinkling out that I'm not alone in my intolerance for real weather.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I love the tree in your living room, which is looking so cosy!  Seems like you've really settled into the SoCal OC lifestyle there.
> 
> You didn't get that baby Bjorn for Duffy???  Really??  I think you and Tracy need to go get one.....eventually.
> 
> Nice pictures of GC lobby and christmas decorations.



Glad you liked our tree! I miss having it in the corner...

I can't believe we didn't get the Baby Bjorn either. Our reasoning was that it was very much Christmas themed and we wanted one that would be in style year-round. We hoped after Christmas they would come out with a Valentine's Day model or something, but they never did. Now we'll have to buy it this coming Christmas...

Glad you like the pix of the GC. Prepare for an onslaught of more in an upcoming update!



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Beautiful Tree! And what a lovely way to get into the Christmas spirit by visiting Downtown Disney.
> 
> I have to agree with PIO, so surprised that you didn't rush to buy Duffy his own baby Bjorn!
> 
> Thank you for your continued musings ... looking forward to the next installment.



It was a nice little tree, but one of these years we'll need to upgrade to a full-sized one. We're simply out of space for our ornaments. 

See my comment to PiO above about the Baby Bjorn. It's not that we didn't WANT to get it...

I'm glad you continue to enjoy my ramblings  Hopefully that will keep being true!



Pesky said:


> Love the Christmas pics, especially as we get to see it this year!  BTW, I enjoyed Bill Bryson's "I'm a Stranger Here Myself" much more than "Walk in the Woods" so you might try that one.  It's very funny.



Interesting about the other Bryson book. I've checked that one out from the Kindle library before and let it expire before reading it. Looks like I'll need to put it on hold again... Glad you're enjoying the pix of the Christmas decorations. Many more still to come!



summerw said:


> Anytime, about the list. I haven't done some of those things in years. It made me nostalgic to type it up.
> 
> That bjorn is hilarious! Oh Disney. We'll definitely keep a look out for you in the parks. We don't go as much during the summer. Besides the blackout days, I grew up here so I'm a total whiner when the temperature isn't between 60 and 78.  Maybe you've noticed from the "Stormwatch" warnings when it's sprinkling out that I'm not alone in my intolerance for real weather.



Glad you enjoyed writing the list! I'm sure we'll enjoy starting to tackle it. We wanted to hit up the Irvine community sale last weekend, but by the time we checked what time it started, it was already over. We're just NOT morning people on the weekends, and apparently it ended at noon.

We thought the Bjorn was quite funny too. Next time we see one, we're buying it! 

I definitely understand about not wanting to go to Disney when it's too hot (or rainy). We've avoided some days for those reasons. We're quickly getting into the mindset that colder than 60 degrees is freezing. We'll be in trouble next time we visit CO during the winter...


----------



## PrincessInOz

You got a great shot of your hummingbird.  That's really nice.  

Love all the christmas pictures.  Seems like downtown Orange might be worth a visit sometime.

And I'm drooling over the cookies.  Nice job with the decorations.


----------



## laur roo

Yum, cookies!  I hope your Christmas cookies tasted as good as they look.  I have a little tree like yours, only mine is silver.  I have to put it up on a side table though, otherwise my cat will bat at the ornaments.  So I always have to kitty-proof for the holidays, lol!  

I bet you guys are getting every last penny you spent out of the patio furniture, and hopefully Larry isn't bugging you too much when you go outside.  

And I'm guessing one of your movies was Love Actually, because of your title for the last chapter.  As soon as I read it, that song got stuck in my head, lol!!


----------



## Pesky

Awwww, don't blame Harry too much.  It's how they are made.  I watched a super interesting special on hummingbirds on Nat Geo Wild and it said that a steady supply of nectar is the key to survival for them -- the literal difference between life and death.  They have to eat every 15 minutes.  So they stake out their feeder or cluster of flowers and guard it viciously.  So Harry is who he is.  He'll get more used to you and watch -- he will come to feed as you are hanging the feeder back up after a refill right in front of your face.  The hummingbirds used to do that at my parents' place in SoCal all the time.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> You got a great shot of your hummingbird.  That's really nice.
> 
> Love all the christmas pictures.  Seems like downtown Orange might be worth a visit sometime.
> 
> And I'm drooling over the cookies.  Nice job with the decorations.



Glad you liked my shot of Larry. And our cookies. 

Downtown Orange is definitely worth a visit if you ever have a lot of extra time on a trip. It's really cute and idyllic.



laur roo said:


> Yum, cookies!  I hope your Christmas cookies tasted as good as they look.  I have a little tree like yours, only mine is silver.  I have to put it up on a side table though, otherwise my cat will bat at the ornaments.  So I always have to kitty-proof for the holidays, lol!
> 
> I bet you guys are getting every last penny you spent out of the patio furniture, and hopefully Larry isn't bugging you too much when you go outside.
> 
> And I'm guessing one of your movies was Love Actually, because of your title for the last chapter.  As soon as I read it, that song got stuck in my head, lol!!



The cookies were definitely delicious! We were happy with how they turned out. Glad to hear that you have a fun little Christmas tree as well. We need to replace ours with a big one soon, but we'll be sad to retire our little one. Luckily, no need for us to kitty-proof. Yet...

Larry isn't such a bad sort in the long run. He still screams at us whenever he decides we're a threat to his feeder, but recently a few more hummingbirds have successfully come around without him chasing them away quite as quickly.

And of course Love Actually is one of our favorite Christmas movies. It's one of my favorite movies period. I just love the joy it brings every holiday season.



Pesky said:


> Awwww, don't blame Harry too much.  It's how they are made.  I watched a super interesting special on hummingbirds on Nat Geo Wild and it said that a steady supply of nectar is the key to survival for them -- the literal difference between life and death.  They have to eat every 15 minutes.  So they stake out their feeder or cluster of flowers and guard it viciously.  So Harry is who he is.  He'll get more used to you and watch -- he will come to feed as you are hanging the feeder back up after a refill right in front of your face.  The hummingbirds used to do that at my parents' place in SoCal all the time.



Yeah, hummingbirds are extremely interesting. We were really excited to have Larry at first, but we got mad when he started chasing away other hummers even once we had gotten a second feeder. He's not too bad though. We still like it when he comes around, and maybe someday he'll decide he likes us a little more


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love your pictures of the trees.  Even though it isn't nearly as impressive as the one in the GC, I do like the one at PP.  The blue colouring is special in itself.

Hoping to see you posting about Carsland soon.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I love the GCH, it is so beautiful at any time, but at Christmas it must be spectacular.  I love the pic of the tree from above, good shot!   One day I hope we can see Disneyland in all its Christmas splendor!


----------



## Sherry E

*1.  "Love Actually"* - You have probably not followed any of my holiday trip reports (they're all in one big thread), but I have mentioned _Love Actually_ about 100 times, over and over, every year.  My readers are probably sick of me talking about _Love Actually_!  I am a sucker for almost all Christmas movies or TV specials in general, but I have said repeatedly that -- just as you said -- _Love Actually_ is not only one of my favorite Christmas movies, but one of my favorites movies of any kind, period!  It often pops up on cable at non-Christmas times of year, such as (of course) Valentine's Day, Halloween and even St. Patrick's Day!  Currently I think it's in the Cinemax rotation (it jumps back and forth between HBO and Cinemax), and then after it has done its 'uncensored' run it will probably move over to TNT or ABC Family in its PG-rated form.

In fact, in my last two DLR holiday trip reports (from Dec. 2012 and Dec. 2011) I used specific verses from Christmas songs as intros to each individual segment, to kind of set the holiday scene and punctuate the scenarios.  The funny thing is that in one installment (from the 2011 report, I think), I used lyrics from Bill Nighy's wonderful "_Christmas Is All Around_" rendition.....and no one knew what it was!  (I guess that idea went over well!)  One person even suggested that she may have to Google the lyrics to find out what song it was!  Well, I take that back -- fellow DIS'ers Molly/bumbershoot and Jenny/rentayenta are also big _Love Actually_ fans, but otherwise, no one knew it.  

I found another person who seemed to know about _Love Actually_ in the Walking Dead thread here on the DIS (because of the Andrew Lincoln tie-in), but it seems that many folks have not seen it, not heard of it or just don't like it.  

So when I saw your _Love Actually_ comment, I got excited and had to speak up!  I thought, "Yay!  Another kindred spirit!"






*2.  The Paradise Pier Hotel tree* - What I always say to people about that tree is that they have to be sure to see it in person.  While it looks pretty in photos, it does not translate as well in photos as it does in person.  Do you agree with that assessment?  

I love, love, love the PPH tree.  Color-wise, and in terms of overall allure, the PPH tree is by far my favorite.  It does seem a bit detached from its surroundings in a way -- it doesn't blend into the PPH as well as the GCH tree blends into its setting.  Rather, it stands out.  But I have been in the PPH lobby in the past when people were literally gathered 'round the tree, oooh-ing and aaah-ing, mesmerized by the warm, deep glow of the blue-green colors.  It is truly striking up close.  At times I have wanted to run into the PPH lobby and burst into song at the sight of the tree!

As far as overall context and theme, the Grand Californian Hotel tree definitely wins the race because it fits so well in that 'elegantly rustic' theme -- the dim lighting, the dark wood, the hearth, etc.

Both the GCH tree and the PPH tree have an edge over the Disneyland Hotel trees, because they are towering.  The DLH trees suffer from not having a big cavernous space to thrive (otherwise known as "low ceiling-itis").






*3.  I loved your photo of the twinkly outdoor GCH trees as the lights were coming on!*  I love those trees!  I love to see them both at dawn -- just before sunrise, when everything on the GCH property is still and quiet -- and at dusk before it gets dark.  There is something about the twinkly trees against the background of the deep pre-dawn and pre-dusk blue sky  that fascinates me!






*4.  The carolers at the GCH* - I love them too!  This is definitely an area where the GCH wins out over the other 2 DLR hotels.  While the carolers visit each hotel, the settings at the PPH and DLH are not conducive to relaxing in comfy chairs with beverages in hand, enjoying the music around the trees.  The GCH lobby environment is perfect for really being able to enjoy the carolers because the overall atmosphere is inviting and you can actually gather 'round the tree.  I have seen people sprawled out on those sofas, feet propped up on the tables, snacks and drinks in hand, shouting out requests.  I have seen children stretched out on the carpet in front of the chairs and sofas.  It's lovely -- and it's a great thing to do at Disneyland Resort to enjoy a tiny bit of the holiday cheer without spending any money.  

I often recommend to people on this board that they should take a couple of hours to visit the GCH lobby during the holiday season so they can sit comfortably and listen to the carolers.  Unfortunately, I have recommended it so much that now I can't find an available seat when I try to sit in the GCH lobby!  I have talked it up so much that I have talked myself right out of a chair! 




I'm already a Christmas fanatic, but I must say that looking at your photos has given me that "_Can we just skip all of summer and fast forward to the holidays_?" kinda feeling!  I need to get back to DLR and see the PPH tree and the GCH tree!  That's what a great TR does -- it makes the reader want to be in that particular place, at that particular moment in time!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Loved all the pics you've posted lately--especially the one of you two together in Santa's chair, the trees lit up with white twinkle lights outside of the Grand Californian, and the Paradise Pier tree, which we love!

You and Tracy do such fun things together--you really enter into the spirit of things and it's so fun to read about them.  I love how you participate in acitivites that some wouldn't do unless they had kids--they are missing out!

I second SherryE in that I too, wish we could bypass summer and just get to the Holidays, but enjoying your posts about the Christmas season are helping!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I love your pictures of the trees.  Even though it isn't nearly as impressive as the one in the GC, I do like the one at PP.  The blue colouring is special in itself.
> 
> Hoping to see you posting about Carsland soon.



I definitely agree about the PP tree. It was fun to see and matched very well with the theme of the hotel! Something like they have at the GC would look very out of place at PP.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> I love the GCH, it is so beautiful at any time, but at Christmas it must be spectacular.  I love the pic of the tree from above, good shot!   One day I hope we can see Disneyland in all its Christmas splendor!



I definitely recommend Disneyland at Christmas-- and we only saw the hotels and Downtown Disney! We're already looking so forward to seeing the actual splendor of the parks decorated this year!



Sherry E said:


> *1.  "Love Actually"* - You have probably not followed any of my holiday trip reports (they're all in one big thread), but I have mentioned _Love Actually_ about 100 times, over and over, every year.  My readers are probably sick of me talking about _Love Actually_!  I am a sucker for almost all Christmas movies or TV specials in general, but I have said repeatedly that -- just as you said -- _Love Actually_ is not only one of my favorite Christmas movies, but one of my favorites movies of any kind, period!  It often pops up on cable at non-Christmas times of year, such as (of course) Valentine's Day, Halloween and even St. Patrick's Day!  Currently I think it's in the Cinemax rotation (it jumps back and forth between HBO and Cinemax), and then after it has done its 'uncensored' run it will probably move over to TNT or ABC Family in its PG-rated form.
> 
> In fact, in my last two DLR holiday trip reports (from Dec. 2012 and Dec. 2011) I used specific verses from Christmas songs as intros to each individual segment, to kind of set the holiday scene and punctuate the scenarios.  The funny thing is that in one installment (from the 2011 report, I think), I used lyrics from Bill Nighy's wonderful "_Christmas Is All Around_" rendition.....and no one knew what it was!  (I guess that idea went over well!)  One person even suggested that she may have to Google the lyrics to find out what song it was!  Well, I take that back -- fellow DIS'ers Molly/bumbershoot and Jenny/rentayenta are also big _Love Actually_ fans, but otherwise, no one knew it.
> 
> I found another person who seemed to know about _Love Actually_ in the Walking Dead thread here on the DIS (because of the Andrew Lincoln tie-in), but it seems that many folks have not seen it, not heard of it or just don't like it.
> 
> So when I saw your _Love Actually_ comment, I got excited and had to speak up!  I thought, "Yay!  Another kindred spirit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.  The Paradise Pier Hotel tree* - What I always say to people about that tree is that they have to be sure to see it in person.  While it looks pretty in photos, it does not translate as well in photos as it does in person.  Do you agree with that assessment?
> 
> I love, love, love the PPH tree.  Color-wise, and in terms of overall allure, the PPH tree is by far my favorite.  It does seem a bit detached from its surroundings in a way -- it doesn't blend into the PPH as well as the GCH tree blends into its setting.  Rather, it stands out.  But I have been in the PPH lobby in the past when people were literally gathered 'round the tree, oooh-ing and aaah-ing, mesmerized by the warm, deep glow of the blue-green colors.  It is truly striking up close.  At times I have wanted to run into the PPH lobby and burst into song at the sight of the tree!
> 
> As far as overall context and theme, the Grand Californian Hotel tree definitely wins the race because it fits so well in that 'elegantly rustic' theme -- the dim lighting, the dark wood, the hearth, etc.
> 
> Both the GCH tree and the PPH tree have an edge over the Disneyland Hotel trees, because they are towering.  The DLH trees suffer from not having a big cavernous space to thrive (otherwise known as "low ceiling-itis").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  I loved your photo of the twinkly outdoor GCH trees as the lights were coming on!*  I love those trees!  I love to see them both at dawn -- just before sunrise, when everything on the GCH property is still and quiet -- and at dusk before it gets dark.  There is something about the twinkly trees against the background of the deep pre-dawn and pre-dusk blue sky  that fascinates me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.  The carolers at the GCH* - I love them too!  This is definitely an area where the GCH wins out over the other 2 DLR hotels.  While the carolers visit each hotel, the settings at the PPH and DLH are not conducive to relaxing in comfy chairs with beverages in hand, enjoying the music around the trees.  The GCH lobby environment is perfect for really being able to enjoy the carolers because the overall atmosphere is inviting and you can actually gather 'round the tree.  I have seen people sprawled out on those sofas, feet propped up on the tables, snacks and drinks in hand, shouting out requests.  I have seen children stretched out on the carpet in front of the chairs and sofas.  It's lovely -- and it's a great thing to do at Disneyland Resort to enjoy a tiny bit of the holiday cheer without spending any money.
> 
> I often recommend to people on this board that they should take a couple of hours to visit the GCH lobby during the holiday season so they can sit comfortably and listen to the carolers.  Unfortunately, I have recommended it so much that now I can't find an available seat when I try to sit in the GCH lobby!  I have talked it up so much that I have talked myself right out of a chair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already a Christmas fanatic, but I must say that looking at your photos has given me that "_Can we just skip all of summer and fast forward to the holidays_?" kinda feeling!  I need to get back to DLR and see the PPH tree and the GCH tree!  That's what a great TR does -- it makes the reader want to be in that particular place, at that particular moment in time!



1. That's funny about Love Actually. I just consider it to be a Christmas classic along with all the rest and always assume everyone else does too!  I don't know of another movie I've ever seen that uses the music in its score so perfectly. When the music swells at the climax with Jamie walking through the streets of Portugal and Sam running through the airport, I am always reminded why it's one of my favorite movies ever.

2. I'm glad the PP tree isn't like the GC tree. They're two very different hotels and the feeling of one is much different than the other. We really liked that one as well. It was very pretty in its own way. You're probably right, though, that it doesn't translate as well to pictures as the GC one.

3. We loved those tree lights. They're so simple yet SO pretty!

4. Having the carolers definitely felt like an "attraction" we could enjoy without needing to pay admission to the parks. We loved how festive and just joyous the whole GC lobby was.

Of course, in general we just LOVE Christmas too. Definitely one of my favorite times of the year anywhere, but especially in Disneyland.



Cheshirecatty said:


> Loved all the pics you've posted lately--especially the one of you two together in Santa's chair, the trees lit up with white twinkle lights outside of the Grand Californian, and the Paradise Pier tree, which we love!
> 
> You and Tracy do such fun things together--you really enter into the spirit of things and it's so fun to read about them.  I love how you participate in acitivites that some wouldn't do unless they had kids--they are missing out!
> 
> I second SherryE in that I too, wish we could bypass summer and just get to the Holidays, but enjoying your posts about the Christmas season are helping!



Glad you're enjoying the pictures! We really do try to DO as much as possible whenever we can. We certainly enjoy making the most of our days  And I'm sure some people think we're weird with all the things most people don't do without kids, but they are indeed just missing out on the fun!

Yes, I would be fine if Christmas came soon. In addition to the decorations coming back, we've been talking recently about how we want to see Haunted Mansion Holiday again!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The girl at the counter scowled at your for using a 2-for-1 deal??  I agree.  If they don't want people using it, they shouldn't offer it.  It doesn't matter what the admission price is!

That is a very cute "zoo"...more of a menagerie than a zoo.  I love the bears and the raccoons.  Hoping to see more pictures of this place in future posts.  I love animals too.


I haven't been to the SDZoo in a while.  I had to google to see what the price is when you said it was almost as expensive as DL tix.  Not quite....but single admission to the zoo is pricey.  The price to the SDZ costs nearly the same as the Melbourne Zoo here.  We have a yearly membership to the Melbourne; and that gives us unlimited entry to the Melbourne Zoo, the Werribee Wildlife Park (African safari) and the Healesville Sanctuary (it houses indigenous marsupial animals).  If it weren't for the fact that you have to drive 2 hours to get to SD, the yearly membership might be worth it for you and Tracy.


----------



## franandaj

That's a cute little zoo, I didn't know it was there either.

At my house, we just leave cat food outside for the feral cats and we get to see possums, raccoons, and skunks all for free!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Hi Taylor.  I just found your TR and have finally finished reading through it.  Im planning a trip to Disneyland next year.  You are a really good writer and Ive enjoyed reading about your adventures.  

I live on the east coast and can certainly understand wanting to move to California.  The weather really gets to us sometimes.  You picked a good time to move.  You missed a lot of snow this past winter.  One storm we got over 2 ft. of snow.  Just last Saturday the temperature was 48 degrees at 5 oclock in the afternoon.  Today was a nice day though.

I really enjoyed reading about your stay in Colorado.  My sister lives there, in Highlands Ranch.  Ive been there at least 10 times (probably more, Ive lost count) in the last 20 years. 

Colorado Springsbeen there several times.  Ive done all the touristy things there.Garden of the Gods, Olympic Training Center, Cog Railway to the top of Pikes Peak, Broadmoor Hotel.  We always went to an ice cream shop in the Broadmoor whenever we were in the area.  Loved Cheyenne Mountain Zoo, feeding the giraffes, so much fun!  All your pictures brought back many memories.

My niece attends CU in Boulder.  Last time I was in CO we went to Boulder but really didnt have much time there.  Ill definitely go back when she graduates.

Glenwood Springsbeen by it but never stopped.  Ill have to put that on my bucket list for the next trip.  One trip we drove all the way to Grand Junction to see Colorado National Monument.  It was beautiful.

Sorry about your troubles on moving day.  Glad you are settled in now.  Looks like you made a great choice and everything worked out in the end.  Its a really cute apartment and I love the ear hats on the wall.

Im sorry you didnt get jobs at Disney.  Here is a quote from Walt Disney.  All the adversity Ive had in my life, all my troubles and obstacles, have strengthened meYou may not realize it when it happens, but a kick in the teeth may be the best thing in the world for you.  Well said Walt!  Hang in there, you never know what the future holds for you but I think there will be bigger and better things for both of you.

Your Thanksgiving dinner looks great.  Except you are missing something..something green.veggies!!!  (Sorry, the Mom in me just came out.)  Homemade pumpkin pie is the bestso glad you were able to get more ingredients so you could make it again.  Cant have Thanksgiving without pumpkin pie!

Christmas at Disney looks awesome.  Your pictures are terrific.  What kind of camera do you use?  

Sorry for being so long winded.  

p.s.  How has your health been?  I'm hoping you are doing much better.


----------



## monkey30

Great updates! LOVED the tree in at the grand. It was so pretty when we were there in December. I understand how easy it is to just sit and relax and lose time there.


----------



## DLRfan31

I found your threads last night and have loved reading about your adventures moving to Disneyland.  You are proof it doesn't take tons of money to enjoy yourself in any situation.

I look forward to finding out how long it actually took you to find jobs, and also hear about when you finally got to enter The Parks.  I give you so much credit, being able to wait.  I would have had a nervous breakdown being so close and yet so far......LOL


----------



## QueenJen

Taylor - I have been enjoying reading about all your adventures with Tracy.  I do not post much, but had to pop on and thank you for your post about the OC zoo.  I have lived in OC my whole life and have never been nor did I really understand what was there.  After reading your post tonight, I called my mom to see if she wanted to go for her B-day......she was thrilled.

As an OC native, I'm sure there are many other fun things to do that are overlooked.  I look forward to reading about your future outings and I'm sure I'll pick up some more excellent ideas!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> The girl at the counter scowled at your for using a 2-for-1 deal??  I agree.  If they don't want people using it, they shouldn't offer it.  It doesn't matter what the admission price is!
> 
> That is a very cute "zoo"...more of a menagerie than a zoo.  I love the bears and the raccoons.  Hoping to see more pictures of this place in future posts.  I love animals too.
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the SDZoo in a while.  I had to google to see what the price is when you said it was almost as expensive as DL tix.  Not quite....but single admission to the zoo is pricey.  The price to the SDZ costs nearly the same as the Melbourne Zoo here.  We have a yearly membership to the Melbourne; and that gives us unlimited entry to the Melbourne Zoo, the Werribee Wildlife Park (African safari) and the Healesville Sanctuary (it houses indigenous marsupial animals).  If it weren't for the fact that you have to drive 2 hours to get to SD, the yearly membership might be worth it for you and Tracy.



Our thoughts exactly regarding the 2-for-1 deal. Lame. Oh well, we certainly enjoyed the zoo nonetheless.

I guess when I was looking at the San Diego Zoo prices, I was looking at the ones that give you access to both the zoo and the safari park, at which point it does rival Disneyland prices. If we were to do both parks, it would actually be cheaper for us to buy the yearly membership than for us both to get tickets, so we will definitely do that when we do make it down there. Wish it were just a LITTLE closer. The Melbourne Zoo package sounds like a great set of places to visit! I would love to go to a marsupial-specific zoo. They're among my favorite animals.



franandaj said:


> That's a cute little zoo, I didn't know it was there either.
> 
> At my house, we just leave cat food outside for the feral cats and we get to see possums, raccoons, and skunks all for free!



We were glad to discover the zoo too! Sounds like you've got quite the zoo at your house too with all those occupants! 



RI Disney Star said:


> Hi Taylor.  I just found your TR and have finally finished reading through it.  Im planning a trip to Disneyland next year.  You are a really good writer and Ive enjoyed reading about your adventures.
> 
> I live on the east coast and can certainly understand wanting to move to California.  The weather really gets to us sometimes.  You picked a good time to move.  You missed a lot of snow this past winter.  One storm we got over 2 ft. of snow.  Just last Saturday the temperature was 48 degrees at 5 oclock in the afternoon.  Today was a nice day though.
> 
> I really enjoyed reading about your stay in Colorado.  My sister lives there, in Highlands Ranch.  Ive been there at least 10 times (probably more, Ive lost count) in the last 20 years.
> 
> Colorado Springsbeen there several times.  Ive done all the touristy things there.Garden of the Gods, Olympic Training Center, Cog Railway to the top of Pikes Peak, Broadmoor Hotel.  We always went to an ice cream shop in the Broadmoor whenever we were in the area.  Loved Cheyenne Mountain Zoo, feeding the giraffes, so much fun!  All your pictures brought back many memories.
> 
> My niece attends CU in Boulder.  Last time I was in CO we went to Boulder but really didnt have much time there.  Ill definitely go back when she graduates.
> 
> Glenwood Springsbeen by it but never stopped.  Ill have to put that on my bucket list for the next trip.  One trip we drove all the way to Grand Junction to see Colorado National Monument.  It was beautiful.
> 
> Sorry about your troubles on moving day.  Glad you are settled in now.  Looks like you made a great choice and everything worked out in the end.  Its a really cute apartment and I love the ear hats on the wall.
> 
> Im sorry you didnt get jobs at Disney.  Here is a quote from Walt Disney.  All the adversity Ive had in my life, all my troubles and obstacles, have strengthened meYou may not realize it when it happens, but a kick in the teeth may be the best thing in the world for you.  Well said Walt!  Hang in there, you never know what the future holds for you but I think there will be bigger and better things for both of you.
> 
> Your Thanksgiving dinner looks great.  Except you are missing something..something green.veggies!!!  (Sorry, the Mom in me just came out.)  Homemade pumpkin pie is the bestso glad you were able to get more ingredients so you could make it again.  Cant have Thanksgiving without pumpkin pie!
> 
> Christmas at Disney looks awesome.  Your pictures are terrific.  What kind of camera do you use?
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded.
> 
> p.s.  How has your health been?  I'm hoping you are doing much better.



Thanks for the compliments on the report! I love writing it, so I'm glad you like reading it!

We definitely picked a good time to move away from the east coast! We actually had just had our UBox sent out from where they were housing it in New Jersey about a week before Sandy hit. Since it was being stored in a coastal town, I'm sure we would have been very worried whether it got flooded and damaged... And we ABSOLUTELY did not miss the New York winter this year. After six of them, I don't think I could handle another!

Glad to hear you've enjoyed frequenting CO. I'm actually writing this from Denver right now. Tracy's on a business trip here, of all things, and I tagged along of course. I don't think I've ever been to Highlands Ranch (maybe passed through it, but don't really remember) but it sounds like you did ALL the touristy things in Colorado Springs.

You'll definitely have to try to spend some time in Boulder someday. I may be a little biased toward my hometown, but I think it's the best place in CO. Glenwood, too, is a must-see sometime. Just don't ride the go-karts.

Moving day was definitely lame, but at least it's in the past now and we still love our place. I'm glad it all worked out in the end.

We definitely haven't gotten discouraged not working for Disney. Now's just not the right time, but it might come along someday. For now, however, both Tracy and I are happy with what we're doing.

Honestly, we would have had some veggies with our Thanksgiving dinner, but we thought it would just be too much food. Usually we have green bean casserole, but with just the three of us, it would have been too much. Yes, homemade pumpkin pie is the best!

We really loved Christmas time at Disneyland and I'm glad you like all the pictures. 90% of my photos are taken with my Canon PowerShot S95 (which is a nice point-and-shoot), and the other 10% are just my iPhone.

And no need to apologize for being long winded! I'm CERTAINLY long-winded when I write my updates, so I like a good thorough response 

Healthwise, I'm doing okay. Definitely better than I've been sometimes and as under control as I think it's likely to be. Just have to take each day as it comes and roll with the punches!

Hope you keep enjoying reading along!



monkey30 said:


> Great updates! LOVED the tree in at the grand. It was so pretty when we were there in December. I understand how easy it is to just sit and relax and lose time there.



Glad you liked the updates. We love that Christmas tree too! One of my favorites I've ever seen! The whole atmosphere of that lobby is just so beautiful and relaxing 



DLRfan31 said:


> I found your threads last night and have loved reading about your adventures moving to Disneyland.  You are proof it doesn't take tons of money to enjoy yourself in any situation.
> 
> I look forward to finding out how long it actually took you to find jobs, and also hear about when you finally got to enter The Parks.  I give you so much credit, being able to wait.  I would have had a nervous breakdown being so close and yet so far......LOL



I'm so glad you found the report and have been enjoying it!  We do, indeed, pride ourselves on making the most of our time despite not having an excess of money.

Don't worry, we made it into the parks before TOO much longer. It was still definitely TORTUROUS sometimes how long we had to wait though.



QueenJen said:


> Taylor - I have been enjoying reading about all your adventures with Tracy.  I do not post much, but had to pop on and thank you for your post about the OC zoo.  I have lived in OC my whole life and have never been nor did I really understand what was there.  After reading your post tonight, I called my mom to see if she wanted to go for her B-day......she was thrilled.
> 
> As an OC native, I'm sure there are many other fun things to do that are overlooked.  I look forward to reading about your future outings and I'm sure I'll pick up some more excellent ideas!



Yay! I'm so glad you could learn about the zoo from this TR. I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy it, especially now that you will have appropriate expectations. Hopefully we'll keep finding fun and unique things to do around OC, and I'll keep writing about them as we do! Thanks for reading


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great update!  Love your hats.  They look great.  


Nice!  You go check out the hotel and you have an extended meet and greet with Goofy.  What a great afternoon!


----------



## franandaj

What cute ears you made without the massive Disney cost!  

That's so great that Goofy practically spent the afternoon with you two!  The Disneyland Hotel has a whole different magic that we have also just begun to discover.  I'm eager to hear of your findings!

I just found out about the feral cats of Disneyland.  On our visit in January we saw one at DCA, you don't the story of my partner Fran, but she will try to adopt any feline that she comes across.  It was quite a spectacle.  Since then I have seen quite a few cats, I'm curious to hear your stories.


----------



## RI Disney Star

*Your Santa hats are too cute!   So crafty.

I love the teacup chairs.  The teacups are one of my first memories of Disneyland!  I'm hoping to be going to Disneyland next January, I will definitely have to check out the hotel and sit in the chairs.*


----------



## franandaj

Hey!  We were just watching a Tivo'd episode of Huell Howser (if you don't already watch his programs you would love them on PBS) and he went to the Starr Ranch in OC and I bet that would be a place you two would love.  If you haven't been there already, you should check it out!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> What a great update!  Love your hats.  They look great.
> 
> Nice!  You go check out the hotel and you have an extended meet and greet with Goofy.  What a great afternoon!



Glad you like the ears! I can't take much (if any) credit for them as Tracy did most of the work!

We definitely enjoyed meeting Goofy and spending lots of solo time with him. It's the kind of thing that would NEVER be able to happen anywhere at WDW, so we liked that it was a unique Disneyland experience.



franandaj said:


> What cute ears you made without the massive Disney cost!
> 
> That's so great that Goofy practically spent the afternoon with you two!  The Disneyland Hotel has a whole different magic that we have also just begun to discover.  I'm eager to hear of your findings!
> 
> I just found out about the feral cats of Disneyland.  On our visit in January we saw one at DCA, you don't the story of my partner Fran, but she will try to adopt any feline that she comes across.  It was quite a spectacle.  Since then I have seen quite a few cats, I'm curious to hear your stories.



We definitely appreciated not having to lay out the Disney bucks for our ears 

We also really like what we have explored of the Disneyland Hotel. It's great how different the three hotels are because they all offer such unique things to do.

We honestly didn't believe there would really be cats around the parks until we started seeing them for ourselves. Do you follow the kitties on Twitter? It's @disneylandcats



RI Disney Star said:


> *Your Santa hats are too cute!   So crafty.
> 
> I love the teacup chairs.  The teacups are one of my first memories of Disneyland!  I'm hoping to be going to Disneyland next January, I will definitely have to check out the hotel and sit in the chairs.*



I'm glad you like our hats. They were a fun idea!

You should absolutely check out the lobby of the Disneyland Hotel when you're there. In addition to the teacup chairs, there's a huge Mary Blair mural in the carpet. It's all very cool.



franandaj said:


> Hey!  We were just watching a Tivo'd episode of Huell Howser (if you don't already watch his programs you would love them on PBS) and he went to the Starr Ranch in OC and I bet that would be a place you two would love.  If you haven't been there already, you should check it out!



We will absolutely look into it. I'm sure we'd thoroughly enjoy any ranch!


----------



## laur roo

TEACUP CHAIRS!!!!!!!!  I want one, I want one!  Those are probably the coolest Disney chair I have ever seen.  Can you steal one for me?  Well, not really cause I don't want to get you in trouble with Disney.  And that is so cool that Goofy just plopped down with you in the teacup chair!  What a fun little treat!

Do I sense some kitty foreshadowing?  I mean, stray cat in DL, meow bumper sticker (even though not directly related to kitties with your explanation), and the fact that kitties are cute and irresistible??    I guess we'll just have to wait and see...

Looks like you guys had an awesome Christmas, even if it was gift-light.  It doesn't matter how many presents you get, as long as they're good, and in your case, Disney gifts are about as good as they come, so you made out pretty well.  I love the matching Pluto hat for Duffy!  I have wanted a Duffy for quite awhile now, and since he's all over your TR, I keep thinking about getting him.  I wanna dress him up all cute and stuff, but I don't think I would get him a bjorn either, just cool outfits so he can travel in style.

Looking forward to more updates to see what the new year has brought you guys out in Cali!


----------



## franandaj

What a sweet Christmas you two had!  You two are really cute!   Such thoughtful gifts that you gave each other too!

I do not tweet, so I don't follow the cats on Twitter, maybe if they had a Facebook page, I might.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a wonderful Christmas you two had.  I love your gifts to each other.  


And I agree with franandaj....the two of you are soooo cute!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> What a sweet Christmas you two had!  You two are really cute!   Such thoughtful gifts that you gave each other too!
> 
> I do not tweet, *so I don't follow the cats on Twitter, maybe if they had a Facebook page*, I might.



Alison - If you don't already do so, you need to check out Grumpy Cat on FB.


----------



## summerw

Sounds like you guys had a great Christmas. I love that they were almost entirely Disney-related gifts. And love the santa ears. 

Shockingly, I've never been to that zoo. Unwittingly, I'd skipped irvine regional my whole life and only rode the train this Easter. We used tickets we bought as part of a booklet for kids Easter activities. I wouldn't have paid $20 either.

Be sure to catch the Orange Street Fair at the end of the summer. Super crazy but tons of food booths etc. Go earlier in the day for fewer drunken college students. 

And I haven't been to the Disneyland hotel since they had dancing waters there. Love the teacup chairs.


----------



## tayalltheway

laur roo said:


> TEACUP CHAIRS!!!!!!!!  I want one, I want one!  Those are probably the coolest Disney chair I have ever seen.  Can you steal one for me?  Well, not really cause I don't want to get you in trouble with Disney.  And that is so cool that Goofy just plopped down with you in the teacup chair!  What a fun little treat!
> 
> Do I sense some kitty foreshadowing?  I mean, stray cat in DL, meow bumper sticker (even though not directly related to kitties with your explanation), and the fact that kitties are cute and irresistible??    I guess we'll just have to wait and see...
> 
> Looks like you guys had an awesome Christmas, even if it was gift-light.  It doesn't matter how many presents you get, as long as they're good, and in your case, Disney gifts are about as good as they come, so you made out pretty well.  I love the matching Pluto hat for Duffy!  I have wanted a Duffy for quite awhile now, and since he's all over your TR, I keep thinking about getting him.  I wanna dress him up all cute and stuff, but I don't think I would get him a bjorn either, just cool outfits so he can travel in style.
> 
> Looking forward to more updates to see what the new year has brought you guys out in Cali!



We LOVED the teacup chairs. I so want one for our living room. If only... We also loved how much time we got to spend hanging out with Goofy. He was a lot of fun.

You definitely sense some kitty foreshadowing, but I guarantee it's not the kind of foreshadowing you're expecting. Remember, I'm really allergic to cats, so we can't actually have one (plus our lease forbids it). Just because we can't get one doesn't stop them from finding us, however. You'll see.

We definitely weren't disappointed with our gift haul in the end. Everything was really fun, and Duffy got what he wanted!  You should definitely get yourself a Duffy. He's a very pleasant sort.

Hope you keep enjoying reading about our exploits 



franandaj said:


> What a sweet Christmas you two had!  You two are really cute!   Such thoughtful gifts that you gave each other too!
> 
> I do not tweet, so I don't follow the cats on Twitter, maybe if they had a Facebook page, I might.



Aw, thanks!  We did enjoy our Christmas very much.

As for the cats, they are on Facebook too (facebook.com/disneylandcats) but the page is having some technical difficulties.



PrincessInOz said:


> That's a wonderful Christmas you two had.  I love your gifts to each other.
> 
> And I agree with franandaj....the two of you are soooo cute!



It was definitely a great Christmas. And we were quite all right with it not being a white one!



PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - If you don't already do so, you need to check out Grumpy Cat on FB.



Very true.



summerw said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great Christmas. I love that they were almost entirely Disney-related gifts. And love the santa ears.
> 
> Shockingly, I've never been to that zoo. Unwittingly, I'd skipped irvine regional my whole life and only rode the train this Easter. We used tickets we bought as part of a booklet for kids Easter activities. I wouldn't have paid $20 either.
> 
> Be sure to catch the Orange Street Fair at the end of the summer. Super crazy but tons of food booths etc. Go earlier in the day for fewer drunken college students.
> 
> And I haven't been to the Disneyland hotel since they had dancing waters there. Love the teacup chairs.



For almost all of our holidays, our gifts are pretty much entirely Disney related! That's just how we roll, I guess.

You should definitely check out the OC Zoo. Very fun and SO cheap. That whole park just makes for a fun way to spend an afternoon. I'm jealous you got to ride the train. Maybe someday we'll find a way to make it much less than $20.

We are definitely looking forward to the Orange Street Fair. I feel like a few random people have told us about it when we tell them where we live, so we'll have to go.

You need to pay another visit to the Disneyland Hotel, if for the teacup chairs alone! They're the opposite of comfortable, but boy are they fun!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sorry that Tracy wasn't feeling well.

Looks like a fantastic night to see Fireworks and WoC for free.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Wow I didn't realise it cold in California!  Glad you managed to stay until midnight to see the fireworks and you beat the traffic home I'm so jealous that you only live 10 minutes away, really hope you manage to get some park time soon xx


----------



## laur roo

Your renegade New Year's Eve sounded so fun!  Glad you guys got to see 3 different "shows" to have the maximum Disney experience for only a few bucks for that dessert!  It must be fun to write your updates and get to remember/relive the fun stuff you and Tracy have been doing since you moved.  I know you're only updating about the fun trips and cool Disney stuff that is happening, and not the days where you work or do laundry or grocery shop and such, but it still seems like you guys are having a blast!

And I watched through PLL on Netflix too, but I didn't have that channel on tv, so I've still only watched the first two seasons.  Such a guilty pleasure show for sure!!  I'm sure I'll marathon through season 3 whenever it gets to Netflix!


----------



## gardengirl2790

Hi Taylor,

I just wanted to officially check-in to say that I've been following your grand adventure from the get-go, but have never commented. 

I give you and Tracy a lot of credit for following your dreams! Your report continues to be very interesting, and a good read. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## RWathen

I am really enjoying reading about your move and your adventures since then. We were at the Disneyland Hotel on New Year's Eve, staying at the hotel, and we didn't stay awake for the midnight fireworks. However, the sound did wake me and I watched them from our window. It was nice to hear about them from you. I look forward to all the updates and your continuing Disney adventures. I think it's fabulous how you find ways to enjoy Disneyland without being able to go in the Parks. Please keep writing. It is a way for me to get a little Disney every day too.

Ryan


----------



## Pesky

The Preacher's Wife?!?  I must stop this travesty!  Try the original if you haven't -- The Bishop's Wife.  David Niven, Cary Grant and Loretta Young are such a hard group to beat.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> Alison - If you don't already do so, you need to check out Grumpy Cat on FB.



He was amusing....I'm picky about what I like and don't cause of all the invasive marketing.



summerw said:


> And I haven't been to the Disneyland hotel since they had dancing waters there. Love the teacup chairs.



Wow you need to go back!  Those were there on my first trip, and I'm not saying how many years ago THAT was!


Sound like you had a great NYE!  I've been in the parks before on NYE and it is just packed and even worse leaving after the fireworks. After a couple years of doing that we gave it up.  Maybe once we feel better we might try something Disney again, but you're right, it gets REALLY cold out there.  You wouldn't think so, but it does.

Looking forward to hearing about your 2013 adventures and especially what you get for jobs and how you end up getting passes!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Sounds like you had a magical New Years Eve! 

Whilst I just love love love Christmas, I tend to be a bit of a "Grinch" about New Years Eve, preferring to stay home and avoid all the crowds! I am pleased that you guys made it a Disney night to remember.  You guys are having so much fun and you haven't even got your AP's yet ... can't wait to hear about your adventures once you actually get into the park! 

Also, I do enjoy hearing about what you are reading and watching.  I am currently addicted to an American series that wasn't ever shown on our main-stream TV channels in Australia - Friday Night Lights!  I have been watching on DVD and am totally addicted ... that's my guilty pleasure!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Pesky said:


> The Preacher's Wife?!?  I must stop this travesty!  Try the original if you haven't -- The Bishop's Wife.  David Niven, Cary Grant and Loretta Young are such a hard group to beat.



Oh yes! DO try this one--it is lovely and we watch it every year without fail!

Our very favorite is "Scrooge" with Albert Finney--it is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

*Isn't it great when you can find something that is little or no cost and you have such a wonderful time.  I'm so glad Tracy felt better by the end of the evening.  Sounds like so much fun.  My best New Years Eve moment was the year when we had been married only a few years and my husband and I went ice skating at a local park.  There is a gazebo there with a water moat around it.  We were the only ones there, it was a full moon and it was magical. *


----------



## Orbitron

*Thank you so much for sharing your stories with us! I love California and the Disneyland Resort, it must be great to live so close to the parks. Please keep telling us about your adventures. Greetings from Germany!*


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Sorry that Tracy wasn't feeling well.
> 
> Looks like a fantastic night to see Fireworks and WoC for free.



Luckily she started feeling better in time for all the festivities to actually begin! We certainly loved our free New Year's celebrations.



tinkerbells mum said:


> Wow I didn't realise it cold in California!  Glad you managed to stay until midnight to see the fireworks and you beat the traffic home I'm so jealous that you only live 10 minutes away, really hope you manage to get some park time soon xx



We didn't realize it ever got that cold here either! We had packed away our winter coats thinking we'd really never need them again. Luckily, we hadn't given anything away! We were really glad we stayed till midnight as well (and that there wasn't traffic). We can't get over living so close either. And don't worry, park time is coming up before too long 



laur roo said:


> Your renegade New Year's Eve sounded so fun!  Glad you guys got to see 3 different "shows" to have the maximum Disney experience for only a few bucks for that dessert!  It must be fun to write your updates and get to remember/relive the fun stuff you and Tracy have been doing since you moved.  I know you're only updating about the fun trips and cool Disney stuff that is happening, and not the days where you work or do laundry or grocery shop and such, but it still seems like you guys are having a blast!
> 
> And I watched through PLL on Netflix too, but I didn't have that channel on tv, so I've still only watched the first two seasons.  Such a guilty pleasure show for sure!!  I'm sure I'll marathon through season 3 whenever it gets to Netflix!



We definitely made the most of our almost-free New Year's! We loved doing as much as we could at Disney for free, especially during those first few months here. And you're right that we really have been enjoying ourselves. Honestly, even those days grocery shopping and doing laundry inevitably are filled with some sort of adventures too.

ALERT! Season 3 of PLL is on Netflix now! We re-watched the last few episodes in preparation for the Season 4 premiere tonight! So there goes your next 24 hours... You're welcome 



gardengirl2790 said:


> Hi Taylor,
> 
> I just wanted to officially check-in to say that I've been following your grand adventure from the get-go, but have never commented.
> 
> I give you and Tracy a lot of credit for following your dreams! Your report continues to be very interesting, and a good read. Thanks for sharing it.



Thanks for finally coming out of the woodwork and commenting! I'm glad that you've been enjoying reading along  Hopefully our adventures will keep being entertaining.



RWathen said:


> I am really enjoying reading about your move and your adventures since then. We were at the Disneyland Hotel on New Year's Eve, staying at the hotel, and we didn't stay awake for the midnight fireworks. However, the sound did wake me and I watched them from our window. It was nice to hear about them from you. I look forward to all the updates and your continuing Disney adventures. I think it's fabulous how you find ways to enjoy Disneyland without being able to go in the Parks. Please keep writing. It is a way for me to get a little Disney every day too.
> 
> Ryan



I'm so glad you're enjoying reading about our shenanigans! Your Disneyland Hotel New Year's sounds pretty awesome as well. We definitely did our fair share of exploring Disney before we could get into the parks! Hopefully you'll enjoy hearing about our adventures once we got our passes just as much. I'll certainly keep writing about them as long as there are folks like you out there who are interested in reading about them. 



Pesky said:


> The Preacher's Wife?!?  I must stop this travesty!  Try the original if you haven't -- The Bishop's Wife.  David Niven, Cary Grant and Loretta Young are such a hard group to beat.



Okay, this one should have had a caveat. The Preacher's Wife was one of the movies Tracy's family always watched when she was young, and she and I watched it once a couple years ago. At the time, I read on Netflix about the original and made a mental note to rent it one of these years. Now that I know it's highly recommended, I'll have to follow through.



franandaj said:


> He was amusing....I'm picky about what I like and don't cause of all the invasive marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you need to go back!  Those were there on my first trip, and I'm not saying how many years ago THAT was!
> 
> 
> Sound like you had a great NYE!  I've been in the parks before on NYE and it is just packed and even worse leaving after the fireworks. After a couple years of doing that we gave it up.  Maybe once we feel better we might try something Disney again, but you're right, it gets REALLY cold out there.  You wouldn't think so, but it does.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your 2013 adventures and especially what you get for jobs and how you end up getting passes!



I honestly don't think it would be that fun to actually do New Year's IN the parks. It's just got to be so crowded and claustrophobic... We liked our little renegade celebration at Paradise Pier quite well, and we might watch from there again on the 4th of July!

Hopefully you'll enjoy hearing about our 2013. I can tell you that so far it has been QUITE action-packed. Looking forward to sharing all our new adventures.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Sounds like you had a magical New Years Eve!
> 
> Whilst I just love love love Christmas, I tend to be a bit of a "Grinch" about New Years Eve, preferring to stay home and avoid all the crowds! I am pleased that you guys made it a Disney night to remember.  You guys are having so much fun and you haven't even got your AP's yet ... can't wait to hear about your adventures once you actually get into the park!
> 
> Also, I do enjoy hearing about what you are reading and watching.  I am currently addicted to an American series that wasn't ever shown on our main-stream TV channels in Australia - Friday Night Lights!  I have been watching on DVD and am totally addicted ... that's my guilty pleasure!



It really was a great New Year's! In the past, we have absolutely been the type to stay home to celebrate as well (we were in NYC for at least 3 New Year's Eves and never once thought of going to Times Square). We definitely made this one a fun introduction to our new Disney year though. Hopefully you'll enjoy our tales from the park as much as all these renegade experiences!

I'm glad that you enjoy my updates about what we're watching/what I'm reading. We have been meaning to watch Friday Night Lights for years. It's come so highly recommended from so many people, and I'm sure we'd really enjoy it. Maybe one of these days we'll actually start watching.



Cheshirecatty said:


> Oh yes! DO try this one--it is lovely and we watch it every year without fail!
> 
> Our very favorite is "Scrooge" with Albert Finney--it is FANTASTIC!!!



We'll definitely try to watch The Bishop's Wife this year. I've also never see Scrooge, though I LOVE almost any movie based on A Christmas Carol.



RI Disney Star said:


> *Isn't it great when you can find something that is little or no cost and you have such a wonderful time.  I'm so glad Tracy felt better by the end of the evening.  Sounds like so much fun.  My best New Years Eve moment was the year when we had been married only a few years and my husband and I went ice skating at a local park.  There is a gazebo there with a water moat around it.  We were the only ones there, it was a full moon and it was magical. *



I think it was extra fun making the most of our night while spending as little money as possible. Between sneakily watching all the shows and going on the quest for the hats, we just had a great time and laughed a lot. Your New Year's Eve spent ice-skating sounds absolutely wonderful. Those types of serene moments are so rare, and it sounds like a great way to ring in a new year.



Orbitron said:


> *Thank you so much for sharing your stories with us! I love California and the Disneyland Resort, it must be great to live so close to the parks. Please keep telling us about your adventures. Greetings from Germany!*



I've said it before, but I think one of the coolest things about sharing our experiences here is having people read about them around the world! I'm so glad that you're enjoying reading along. Hopefully you'll enjoy the tales of our times in the parks just as much


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Don't leave us hanging! 

Can't wait for the next installment! 

I definitely recommend Friday Night Lights ... but then again I am not familiar with the whole football culture!  I really enjoyed this series because of the interaction between the characters.


----------



## PrincessInOz

"Our" routine is changing?????


Oh boy!


And I was so enjoying this vicarious lifestyle.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

LOVE.THOSE.PINS!!!!!   I'm envious!  What a find--and a *great* price!

I'm salivating over that pretzle--didn't know they had those at Whitewater Snacks!

Have you put up a picture of Stupey Doodle yet?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

What a great find those pins were!  I'm eagerly waiting to see what the changes are xx


----------



## franandaj

That's it??????????

I hope that next installment comes around quickly!

That was nice that the CM whipped up a fresh batch of pretzels!


----------



## flamingglobessigmund

We were shocked as well on how cold it gets here. When we moved to OC Jan 2011, we barely needed sweaters. By December we were lighting logs in the fireplace to take the chill off many mornings. 

I never thought once about going to the Disneyland hotels' lobbies during the holidays but will try to do that this year when are blocked out from the parks, just to see the decorations.

And now I'm itching to know where that thrift store is.  looking forward to more of your journey/story!


----------



## Sherry E

1.  Weather - It always amuses me when people say that it isn't cold in California. I have lived here my entire life, and I know that it does get cold from time to time.  Sure it's not Chicago-cold, but it can easily drop down to 30 degrees in SoCal and much lower than that in the mountains.  It's certainly cold enough to bundle up and bust out the hot cocoa!  

2.  Christmas movies - "Love Actually" is on one of the HBO channels right now!  Sam's dad just bumped into the Claudia Schiffer lookalike and is googly-eyed. 

"Elf" (another favorite) was on Starz earlier this morning!  Such a great movie.

Do you and Tracy get the Hallmark Channel?  You mentioned "The 12 Dates of Christmas," and I wondered if you had ever caught any of the 2-month long Christmas countdown marathons that start on Hallmark in early November and run until early January.  Every weekend during those 2 months, they run Hallmark holiday movies (along the lines of "12 Dates...") all day and night, and I have become addicted.  The movies are usually frothy, upbeat, harmless, good-natured, Christmas fare -- almost always involving a disenchanted woman who dislikes Christmas and romance....and by the end of the movie she loves both Christmas and a guy!  Some of the best movies they show are "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," "The Most Wonderful Time of Year," "Trading Christmas" and "Mrs. Miracle," but there are a lot of good ones.  

3.  Hidden Mickeys -- I love the hidden Mickey in the Marceline's Confectionery sign/logo.  That's always been a favorite.  

I don't know if you saw it, but there is a hidden Mickey by or on the front door of Vault 28 in DTD as well.  You may have to walk right up to the door to see it, and it's better to do that when they have not opened yet and the front door is closed, but it's there!

Another favorite hidden Mickey is in the grandfather clock in the GCH lobby, but I don't know if it has been replaced.  It was gone the last time I looked.



4.  Gingerbread houses?  I may have missed it in one of your previous posts, but was the little gingerbread neighborhood still up in White Water Snacks when you stopped in there during the holidays?  It wasn't just one house -- there were two houses with cute little snowmen and reindeer in front.  

Storytellers Cafe also has a different (larger) gingerbread house every holiday season -- the one in 2011 was really aromatic.  The one in 2012 was not as fragrant, but it was still fresh gingerbread.  In 2010, apparently Storytellers briefly put up an elaborate Haunted Mansion Holiday-themed gingerbread house...and then quickly took it down for reasons that remain mysterious.  Only one waiter admitted to having seen it for a second, while everyone else in the restaurant feigned ignorance.  A year later, some of the Storytellers employees confessed to knowing about the HMH gingerbread house from 2010, and they speculated that it was quickly taken down for "legal reasons."  It was taken down so fast that some of the CMs who work in the restaurant didn't even know it had ever been there!

5.  The picture of you and Tracy wearing the New Year's hats in front of the PPH tree is great!  

6.  I can totally relate to the cat allergy!  I'm also terribly allergic to cats -- which is a shame, as I love animals.  Are your allergies to the point where you could just be standing in a room -- even post-vacuuming -- where a cat had been at one point and still have a reaction?  A lot of friends of mine have never understood why I couldn't go to their houses because I was allergic to their cats.  They figured that since they were not allergic, neither was I!  Or they figured that I would sneeze once and that would be the end of it.  Wrong!  Cat hair can find its way to an allergic person standing two rooms away if it wants to find them, and those allergies can get wicked!





You and Tracy should join us in the Disneyland at Christmas Time/Holiday Season Superthread at some point (on the main DL forum) -- especially when we start the (3 Month) Theme Week Countdown in August.  I think you both would enjoy it because you love Christmas and you love Disneyland!  Cheshirecatty and Pesky post there too!


----------



## pharmjenn

tayalltheway said:


> Chapter 36
> Christmas is Over?
> 
> We walked to the back of the restaurant and found what we were looking forthe pretzel spinner! Unfortunately, all the pretzels in there looked like they were hours old. I may have poked one to confirm my suspicions. Tracy reprimanded me later, saying that I probably could have found a more hygienic way to figure out that the pretzels were stale. The point, however, is that these were not the Mickey pretzels we were looking for. We wanted a fresh one. So I went up to the cast member at the register and asked if they could make a fresh batch. Since we were literally the only ones in the whole place, she quickly obliged and asked the kitchen staff to start working on some new pretzels.
> 
> We waited for a few minutes while our pretzel got heated up. Heres the (now empty) spinner after the cast member threw away the old pretzels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, out our treat came. It was piping hot, and we had to wait for it to cool for several minutes before digging in. Of course, we got the requisite side of nacho cheese to dip it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say this was a glorious snack would be a gross understatement. At the time, we were swearing it was the best possible thing we could imagine eating. Disney food does that to you, and we had been deprived of this kind of snack for far too long. We gobbled down our pretzel and then didnt stay too much longer at Downtown Disney.
> 
> We also discovered this cool thrift store near us that is run by two of the people on the show Storage Wars. We had never seen the show, and then we happened to catch an episode about a week before we accidentally found this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our first visit, the display that caught our eyes most quickly was several Disney pins priced very reasonably (about $3 each). This was obviously a collection that someone had prided themselves on at some point. We jumped at these really cool Autopia drivers license pins as well as this cool Minnie nametag cast member pin. We later looked them up on eBay to see if we had made some good finds and they were selling for over $50 each. Not that we were looking to sell. We just thought they were really cool, and they cost us less than $10 total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were actually the last few days of maintaining the routine to which we had become accustomed. The times, they were a-changin starting the very next week.​



Those Mickey pretzels look so yummy!

I have watched Storage Wars and I think you went to the thrift store run by the married couple?  Atleast one of the other bidders on the show also has a thrift store, but they just show the men. There is only one couple on the CA version. I would love to poke around that shop and hear them arguing!


----------



## laur roo

tayalltheway said:


> ALERT! Season 3 of PLL is on Netflix now! We re-watched the last few episodes in preparation for the Season 4 premiere tonight! So there goes your next 24 hours... You're welcome



Ummmmm I had just seen season 3 come onto Netflix, but I didn't know season 4 was starting on TV!!!  So literally after I ready your post, I ran downstairs and looked it up on my Tivo.  I missed the first ep, but the are re-running it before next weeks new one, so I'm glad you said something!  And I'm slowly getting through season 3 right now, woo hoo!!  


LOVE the Stupey Doodle cup, I laughed when you posted the picture.  And that Mickey pretzel looks super yummy, it's making me crave Disney food just looking at it!

And way to go with celebrating Tracy's b-day all month, in my family we call it a "birthday season" and it goes from when you start celebrating to when you stop.  Could be days, could be weeks, or at Disney, could be all month!!!  Happy belated birthday to Tracy!


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Don't leave us hanging!
> 
> Can't wait for the next installment!
> 
> I definitely recommend Friday Night Lights ... but then again I am not familiar with the whole football culture!  I really enjoyed this series because of the interaction between the characters.



Hope the anticipation hasn't been keeping you up nights! 

We would be the same way with Friday Night Lights. We don't care about football (we'll watch the Super Bowl each year, and that's about it), but we always like a show with good characters.



PrincessInOz said:


> "Our" routine is changing?????
> 
> 
> Oh boy!
> 
> 
> And I was so enjoying this vicarious lifestyle.



Alas, our carefree days couldn't last forever. They could, I guess... But we would have been living on the streets before too much longer.



Cheshirecatty said:


> LOVE.THOSE.PINS!!!!!   I'm envious!  What a find--and a *great* price!
> 
> I'm salivating over that pretzle--didn't know they had those at Whitewater Snacks!
> 
> Have you put up a picture of Stupey Doodle yet?



We were SO happy with our pin finds! We wanted to buy more from the thrift store, but at the time we couldn't really justify spending much more than our $10, and we definitely got the best ones.

The pretzel was just delicious. We were so glad we had wandered back there on a whim to discover White Water Snacks!

We still don't have a good picture up, though our Stupey Doodle calendar still gives us glee each time we look at it. Now we want to order one of those big canvas prints and hang it above the TV.



tinkerbells mum said:


> What a great find those pins were!  I'm eagerly waiting to see what the changes are xx



They were definitely a good find. And we didn't even go into the shop expecting anything related to Disney! Alas, the changes are a little boring in comparison to everything else we had been up to, but we had to pay the bills somehow...



franandaj said:


> That's it??????????
> 
> I hope that next installment comes around quickly!
> 
> That was nice that the CM whipped up a fresh batch of pretzels!



Next installment coming your way in a few minutes!

We were really glad the CM didn't mind making fresh pretzels. I'm sure it helped that we were the only ones in the restaurant...



flamingglobessigmund said:


> We were shocked as well on how cold it gets here. When we moved to OC Jan 2011, we barely needed sweaters. By December we were lighting logs in the fireplace to take the chill off many mornings.
> 
> I never thought once about going to the Disneyland hotels' lobbies during the holidays but will try to do that this year when are blocked out from the parks, just to see the decorations.
> 
> And now I'm itching to know where that thrift store is.  looking forward to more of your journey/story!



I think a lot of things about the weather surprised me. I didn't realize we would have defined seasons at all, but they're definitely there (even if the temps don't vary THAT much).

I can't recommend heading to Downtown Disney during the holidays highly enough! It was such a great way to get our Disney/Christmas fill when we couldn't be in the parks. They just do such a great job with all the decorations.

The thrift store is called Now & Then, and it's located at 810 N Tustin St in Orange. We went back recently to see if there were any more pins, but they had all been sold  They DID have some other really cool Disney memorabilia, however, including someone's whole collection of old Mickey Mouse watches, but everything was a little too expensive for us.



Sherry E said:


> 1.  Weather - It always amuses me when people say that it isn't cold in California. I have lived here my entire life, and I know that it does get cold from time to time.  Sure it's not Chicago-cold, but it can easily drop down to 30 degrees in SoCal and much lower than that in the mountains.  It's certainly cold enough to bundle up and bust out the hot cocoa!
> 
> 2.  Christmas movies - "Love Actually" is on one of the HBO channels right now!  Sam's dad just bumped into the Claudia Schiffer lookalike and is googly-eyed.
> 
> "Elf" (another favorite) was on Starz earlier this morning!  Such a great movie.
> 
> Do you and Tracy get the Hallmark Channel?  You mentioned "The 12 Dates of Christmas," and I wondered if you had ever caught any of the 2-month long Christmas countdown marathons that start on Hallmark in early November and run until early January.  Every weekend during those 2 months, they run Hallmark holiday movies (along the lines of "12 Dates...") all day and night, and I have become addicted.  The movies are usually frothy, upbeat, harmless, good-natured, Christmas fare -- almost always involving a disenchanted woman who dislikes Christmas and romance....and by the end of the movie she loves both Christmas and a guy!  Some of the best movies they show are "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," "The Most Wonderful Time of Year," "Trading Christmas" and "Mrs. Miracle," but there are a lot of good ones.
> 
> 3.  Hidden Mickeys -- I love the hidden Mickey in the Marceline's Confectionery sign/logo.  That's always been a favorite.
> 
> I don't know if you saw it, but there is a hidden Mickey by or on the front door of Vault 28 in DTD as well.  You may have to walk right up to the door to see it, and it's better to do that when they have not opened yet and the front door is closed, but it's there!
> 
> Another favorite hidden Mickey is in the grandfather clock in the GCH lobby, but I don't know if it has been replaced.  It was gone the last time I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Gingerbread houses?  I may have missed it in one of your previous posts, but was the little gingerbread neighborhood still up in White Water Snacks when you stopped in there during the holidays?  It wasn't just one house -- there were two houses with cute little snowmen and reindeer in front.
> 
> Storytellers Cafe also has a different (larger) gingerbread house every holiday season -- the one in 2011 was really aromatic.  The one in 2012 was not as fragrant, but it was still fresh gingerbread.  In 2010, apparently Storytellers briefly put up an elaborate Haunted Mansion Holiday-themed gingerbread house...and then quickly took it down for reasons that remain mysterious.  Only one waiter admitted to having seen it for a second, while everyone else in the restaurant feigned ignorance.  A year later, some of the Storytellers employees confessed to knowing about the HMH gingerbread house from 2010, and they speculated that it was quickly taken down for "legal reasons."  It was taken down so fast that some of the CMs who work in the restaurant didn't even know it had ever been there!
> 
> 5.  The picture of you and Tracy wearing the New Year's hats in front of the PPH tree is great!
> 
> 6.  I can totally relate to the cat allergy!  I'm also terribly allergic to cats -- which is a shame, as I love animals.  Are your allergies to the point where you could just be standing in a room -- even post-vacuuming -- where a cat had been at one point and still have a reaction?  A lot of friends of mine have never understood why I couldn't go to their houses because I was allergic to their cats.  They figured that since they were not allergic, neither was I!  Or they figured that I would sneeze once and that would be the end of it.  Wrong!  Cat hair can find its way to an allergic person standing two rooms away if it wants to find them, and those allergies can get wicked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Tracy should join us in the Disneyland at Christmas Time/Holiday Season Superthread at some point (on the main DL forum) -- especially when we start the (3 Month) Theme Week Countdown in August.  I think you both would enjoy it because you love Christmas and you love Disneyland!  Cheshirecatty and Pesky post there too!



1. I think we were a little glad that it got kind of cold. We left the terrible East Coast winters behind because I never want to feel THAT kind of chill again in my life, but I still like having the feeling of seasons a little bit, and I think our seasons were good this year. You can definitely tell a difference between January and June at least.

2. Glad you've been getting a Christmas movie fix this week even if we're still several months away! We haven't ever really watched any Hallmark movies, but I guarantee we'd enjoy them. We'll have to check out a few this year!

3. I don't think I've noticed the ones in Vault 28 or the GC clock. New things to be on the lookout for! We always love spotting Hidden Mickeys!

4. I think we missed the gingerbread neighborhood because by the time we went into White Water Snacks, the decorations were definitely starting to come down. Sounds really cool though! We'll have to check it out this year. That Haunted Mansion gingerbread house sounds awesome!! I wish it could have stayed up. I'm sure there was some sort of copyright issue though... Boo!

5. Thanks 

6. My allergies aren't QUITE that bad. I can usually be in houses with cats without too much of a problem, though there have been exceptions where the house just "smells like cat" when it starts to give me issues if I'm there for too long. Luckily I'm also usually fine petting cats as long as I wash my hands immediately afterward. I just start having problems if they try to rub up on me. I agree that it's awful having animal allergies! I would love to have a cat, but it's just really not a good idea...

I'll have to pop over to the Christmas thread. Sounds like a fun place to be!



pharmjenn said:


> Those Mickey pretzels look so yummy!
> 
> I have watched Storage Wars and I think you went to the thrift store run by the married couple?  Atleast one of the other bidders on the show also has a thrift store, but they just show the men. There is only one couple on the CA version. I would love to poke around that shop and hear them arguing!



The pretzel was so good! Just what we were in the mood for.

I'm not 100% sure who the thrift store was run by because I think the people who run it weren't really in the one episode we watched. Google tells me it's Jarrod and Brandi though, if that means anything to you. Unfortunately, it sounds like they're rarely there in person.



laur roo said:


> Ummmmm I had just seen season 3 come onto Netflix, but I didn't know season 4 was starting on TV!!!  So literally after I ready your post, I ran downstairs and looked it up on my Tivo.  I missed the first ep, but the are re-running it before next weeks new one, so I'm glad you said something!  And I'm slowly getting through season 3 right now, woo hoo!!
> 
> 
> LOVE the Stupey Doodle cup, I laughed when you posted the picture.  And that Mickey pretzel looks super yummy, it's making me crave Disney food just looking at it!
> 
> And way to go with celebrating Tracy's b-day all month, in my family we call it a "birthday season" and it goes from when you start celebrating to when you stop.  Could be days, could be weeks, or at Disney, could be all month!!!  Happy belated birthday to Tracy!



Glad that you're in the process of catching up on PLL. It's really good right now!!

Also glad that you liked our Stupey Doodle cup and our Mickey pretzel. We were very happy with both! 

Definitely agree about "birthday season!" We love extending celebrations whenever we get the chance!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Belated birthday to Tracy.

That monorail bracelet is just gorgeous!  And I love your O'hana bread pudding cake.  I'm going to have to try make it.


Congrats on your old new job.  It is a regular paycheck and doesn't sound overly taxing.  And it is convenient in that you can clock in when you want and clock off when you want.  Seems like win-win all round?


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Belated birthday to Tracy.
> 
> That monorail bracelet is just gorgeous!  And I love your O'hana bread pudding cake.  I'm going to have to try make it.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your old new job.  It is a regular paycheck and doesn't sound overly taxing.  And it is convenient in that you can clock in when you want and clock off when you want.  Seems like win-win all round?



Tracy appreciates the belated birthday wishes. I'm glad you liked the Monorail bracelet and the look of our bread pudding. You should absolutely try to make it sometime!

Thanks for the congrats on the job. It isn't really our situation anymore, but it was good while it lasted, and it helped introduce me to the world of freelancing, which is what I'm doing now. But more on that later.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Thanks for the updates.  I love bread pudding and have a fantastically easily yet sublimely delicious recipe if you want one!   In fact I made it just the other night with some beautiful brioche which I bought from our local "Good Food & Wine Show".  Yum! 

I have a theory on your new freelance job ... you are the cats of Disneyland and are actually twittering and blogging on their behalf!  Am I right??

Hope you are enjoying your new quasi-pets.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your pictures of Crookshanks and Twilight are adorable.  We have two cats at home; even if we are mostly dog people.  They have a way of worming their way to your heart.

Dogs have owners, cats have staff!


----------



## Luisa

PrincessInOz said:


> They have a way of worming their way to your heart.
> 
> Dogs have owners, cats have staff!



Agreed, I also have two with very big personalities, and one of them looks exactly like Twilight.  I've always looked for the Disneyland cats but no luck so far.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RI Disney Star

*Disneyland cats!  I love it.  I'll be sure to look when I go.

I currently have 4 cats.  3 black and 1 calico.  We just seem to pick them up along the way.  My whole life I've always had a cat, most of the time more than 1.  I also have a dog (collie), a bunny and a fish tank.  Big animals lovers in this house.

I quickly learned you don't own a cat....they own you!*


----------



## Orbitron

*We once saw a cat at California Adventure, when there still was the California Zephyr Train near the entrance. She was hiding in front of the engine, there were even some cute kittens.*


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> We kept wishing he would come over to our table, but he was pretty focused on the kids. Stupid children, ruining everything in Disneyland. Just kidding sort of.
> 
> ​



As two adults with no kids, I completely relate to this sentiment!      


I love that you made her the 'Ohana Bread Pudding even if it didn't have the bananas Foster sauce, how sweet!  

You two really work it!    I remember being your age and trying to find as many things we could do for free.  I never got meals though, I always had to make those myself!  

I love your post about the kitties, I won't say how many that we have but, I think we have all your posters combined beat in kitties.  I wasn't counting though so not sure.  We are suckers for kitties.  We GET them and just love them, thank goodness we have no allergies.  We have them in all shapes, sizes, colors and personalities!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> *As two adults with no kids, I completely relate to this sentiment! *
> 
> 
> I love that you made her the 'Ohana Bread Pudding even if it didn't have the bananas Foster sauce, how sweet!
> 
> You two really work it!    I remember being your age and trying to find as many things we could do for free.  I never got meals though, I always had to make those myself!
> 
> I love your post about the kitties, I won't say how many that we have but, I think we have all your posters combined beat in kitties.  I wasn't counting though so not sure.  We are suckers for kitties.  We GET them and just love them, thank goodness we have no allergies.  We have them in all shapes, sizes, colors and personalities!



DS is going to be 13 when we next hit Disney.  It's going to be interesting to see if the characters come to our table with him half-grown up.


----------



## franandaj

PrincessInOz said:


> DS is going to be 13 when we next hit Disney.  It's going to be interesting to see if the characters come to our table with him half-grown up.



We do at least one character meal every WDW trip and have been to Goofy's Kitchen before.  We have never had a problem with the characters passing us by (well the first time around), but once I have the pictures I'm OK if they pass us the second time....and the third.....we tend to linger at the buffets to get our full money's worth.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Thanks for the updates.  I love bread pudding and have a fantastically easily yet sublimely delicious recipe if you want one!   In fact I made it just the other night with some beautiful brioche which I bought from our local "Good Food & Wine Show".  Yum!
> 
> I have a theory on your new freelance job ... you are the cats of Disneyland and are actually twittering and blogging on their behalf!  Am I right??
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your new quasi-pets.



Please do give me your recipe. Tracy is OBSESSED with bread puddings, and I'm sure she'd appreciate it if I tried to make a new one for her!

If only blogging/tweeting were a paying job... If I WERE to be in any way affiliated with the Disneyland Cats, it would be purely for the fun of it and a love of cats 

We do still enjoy our new friends. Even if they don't always enjoy us...



PrincessInOz said:


> Your pictures of Crookshanks and Twilight are adorable.  We have two cats at home; even if we are mostly dog people.  They have a way of worming their way to your heart.
> 
> Dogs have owners, cats have staff!



Glad you enjoy "our" cats. They are definitely good at worming their way in!



Luisa said:


> Agreed, I also have two with very big personalities, and one of them looks exactly like Twilight.  I've always looked for the Disneyland cats but no luck so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We think Twilight is so cute. I've definitely fallen in love with the short-haired black cat after knowing her. Sounds like you've got some good kitties on your hands! The Disneyland Cat sighting game becomes easier once you figure out where to look. They are always alongside the trams, for instance.



RI Disney Star said:


> *Disneyland cats!  I love it.  I'll be sure to look when I go.
> 
> I currently have 4 cats.  3 black and 1 calico.  We just seem to pick them up along the way.  My whole life I've always had a cat, most of the time more than 1.  I also have a dog (collie), a bunny and a fish tank.  Big animals lovers in this house.
> 
> I quickly learned you don't own a cat....they own you!*



You definitely have to look for the Disneyland Cats. I'm sure you'll be able to spot at least a couple.

That sounds like quite the horde of animals in your home. I'm jealous!!

And yes, we definitely learned that we have to cater to the kitties (even if their not ours) as opposed to the other way around.



Orbitron said:


> *We once saw a cat at California Adventure, when there still was the California Zephyr Train near the entrance. She was hiding in front of the engine, there were even some cute kittens.*



That sounds like a very good Disneyland Cat sighting! Especially the kittens. I know they try to capture and adopt out any kittens that are accidentally born, so they're pretty rare.



franandaj said:


> As two adults with no kids, I completely relate to this sentiment!
> 
> 
> I love that you made her the 'Ohana Bread Pudding even if it didn't have the bananas Foster sauce, how sweet!
> 
> You two really work it!    I remember being your age and trying to find as many things we could do for free.  I never got meals though, I always had to make those myself!
> 
> I love your post about the kitties, I won't say how many that we have but, I think we have all your posters combined beat in kitties.  I wasn't counting though so not sure.  We are suckers for kitties.  We GET them and just love them, thank goodness we have no allergies.  We have them in all shapes, sizes, colors and personalities!



Our first bread pudding attempt was definitely a success. We really enjoyed it even without the bananas.

We are, indeed, QUITE good at finding things to do for free/cheap. We've been on the hunt for that kind of thing for so long that we have developed a sort of radar that points us toward good deals.

Glad to hear that you enjoyed hearing about our cats. It must be quite interesting to actually have a horde of kitties at home. I'm sure they keep life exciting!



PrincessInOz said:


> DS is going to be 13 when we next hit Disney.  It's going to be interesting to see if the characters come to our table with him half-grown up.





franandaj said:


> We do at least one character meal every WDW trip and have been to Goofy's Kitchen before.  We have never had a problem with the characters passing us by (well the first time around), but once I have the pictures I'm OK if they pass us the second time....and the third.....we tend to linger at the buffets to get our full money's worth.



We've never had any problems with characters ignoring us at meals even though we're both all the way grown up. They do always treat us slightly different than the families with kids though. We probably get slightly less time with each character, but we're usually just looking for a picture and a minute or so of interaction...


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm enjoying vicariously living in SoCal in Jan.  A day at Newport Beach is great right about now.

Your bread and butter pudding looks great!  I might have to make some soon.


----------



## Fluff724

I love Greek too.  I just discovered Switched at Birth from ABC Family on Netflix and that is great too.  

I am loving your report.


----------



## pixarmom

Hello Taylor and Tracy!  I've been following your report and just love your positive spirits, creativity and resourcefulness!  My husband and I have three boys - two of them are teens very involved in drama and interested in learning all they can about various college theater programs, the Disney college program and job opportunities with Disney.  The detailed and honest information you've shared regarding your experiences (and the great example of your positive outlook) has been really helpful to them - thank you!  

I hope you and Tracy will consider giving Newport another try!  Just in case you haven't been back yet and would consider a return, here's a thread I created last year:   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895078. 

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures!


----------



## laur roo

First off, that bread pudding looks YUM!  I haven't had the WDW version either, but I love me some berries, and that looks fantastic!  I sometimes merge two recipes too, if I don't like either of them 100%.  But let me go wipe the drool from my keyboard...

Okay, back.  Second, P&R filmed right by where you live???  That's really cool, even if you didn't get to see it.  I love Amy Poehler like, a lot (second only in my love of Tina Fey (RIP 30 Rock )) and her portrayal of Leslie is one of my favorite performances of late.  Just lots of funny, all the time.  I like most all the characters on P&R, so it makes for good tv watchings!

And lastly, I also love both Greek and Gilmore Girls.  I too watched Greek on Netflix, I think last year and I really like the characters on that as well.  Not the typical college show, but that's what's nice about it.  And I have been considering re-watching GG lately (I have them all on DVD) and I think I'm going too since I haven't seen them in forever.  That's one of my all time favorite shows!

Looking forward to more adventures!

Oh, and ps, Tracy Tree is CREEPY!  I have always thought so.  Whenever she talks and I'm near her, I move away quickly.  Good concept (teaching us things), bad execution (CREEPY!!!!).


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm enjoying vicariously living in SoCal in Jan.  A day at Newport Beach is great right about now.
> 
> Your bread and butter pudding looks great!  I might have to make some soon.



There are definitely worse ways to spend a day in January. We were Instagramming pictures from our sunny 80-degree day while it was snowing in both New York and Colorado 

Glad you like the look of our bread pudding! Hope you get to enjoy some soon.



Fluff724 said:


> I love Greek too.  I just discovered Switched at Birth from ABC Family on Netflix and that is great too.
> 
> I am loving your report.



I should watch an episode of Switched at Birth and I'm sure I'd get hooked. I'm a sucker for ABC Family shows!

I'm glad you're enjoying the report! Thanks for reading!! 



pixarmom said:


> Hello Taylor and Tracy!  I've been following your report and just love your positive spirits, creativity and resourcefulness!  My husband and I have three boys - two of them are teens very involved in drama and interested in learning all they can about various college theater programs, the Disney college program and job opportunities with Disney.  The detailed and honest information you've shared regarding your experiences (and the great example of your positive outlook) has been really helpful to them - thank you!
> 
> I hope you and Tracy will consider giving Newport another try!  Just in case you haven't been back yet and would consider a return, here's a thread I created last year:   http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895078.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures!



I'm so glad that you're enjoying and learning from the report! Thanks so much for reading along! I don't know how much help I'd be, but if you or your kids ever have any questions about getting a theatre degree, I went to NYU for musical theatre, so I'd be happy to try to answer. I can't recommend doing the Disney College Program highly enough based on what I've read about it. It's one thing we really wish we could have done in school.

We are absolutely planning on giving Newport another try. Hopefully next week, in fact, because Tracy's parents are visiting. The thread you sent me is fantastic!! I just read through it once, but now I need to comb through and make some notes so that we can make the most out of heading to Newport. 



laur roo said:


> First off, that bread pudding looks YUM!  I haven't had the WDW version either, but I love me some berries, and that looks fantastic!  I sometimes merge two recipes too, if I don't like either of them 100%.  But let me go wipe the drool from my keyboard...
> 
> Okay, back.  Second, P&R filmed right by where you live???  That's really cool, even if you didn't get to see it.  I love Amy Poehler like, a lot (second only in my love of Tina Fey (RIP 30 Rock )) and her portrayal of Leslie is one of my favorite performances of late.  Just lots of funny, all the time.  I like most all the characters on P&R, so it makes for good tv watchings!
> 
> And lastly, I also love both Greek and Gilmore Girls.  I too watched Greek on Netflix, I think last year and I really like the characters on that as well.  Not the typical college show, but that's what's nice about it.  And I have been considering re-watching GG lately (I have them all on DVD) and I think I'm going too since I haven't seen them in forever.  That's one of my all time favorite shows!
> 
> Looking forward to more adventures!
> 
> Oh, and ps, Tracy Tree is CREEPY!  I have always thought so.  Whenever she talks and I'm near her, I move away quickly.  Good concept (teaching us things), bad execution (CREEPY!!!!).



Glad you like the look of our bread pudding. Posting the pictures/recipe made me crave it again, so we might end up making it again soon!

We definitely love P&R. It's probably my favorite comedy on TV right now. So you can imagine that it was pretty cool to at least see the remnants of their filming and then to see Orange in the episode a few months later.

I definitely loved that Greek wasn't a typical college show either. Plus, since I really didn't have the regular "college experience" going to school in NYC, the whole life they portrayed just fascinated me. We also have the whole series of GG on DVD and need to whip it out again sometime. Great show. Especially the first few seasons.

Tracy is just mad that she has to share a name with Tracy Tree. Stupid alliteration ruining everything...

Hope you keep enjoying our hijinks!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a great February post.  How cool to see Rolly Crump and hear him speak.

Looks like you're having fun visiting the tourist sites of LA.  And I would have totally knocked Ron Howard down off his bike!


----------



## franandaj

Sorry you didn't have a great time in Newport.  

The Getty looks great.  I've lived here since it was built and still haven't made my way up there!

Rolly Crump is a hoot!  I got to hear him talk at a presentation he was giving on his book before it was released.  He shared all kinds of funny stories. I'm glad you got to hear your first Disney Legend.

Are you two going to the D23 Expo?


----------



## kristen1587

I am having such a great time reading this report!!! We just returned from a 2 week trip to disneyland/southern California.  Our first time as we are wdw vets from georgia. And we spent some time sitting in front of the grand Californian fireplace. I thought to myself "this is where Tay and Tracy hang out" lol. So great to have visited the places I'm seeing in all your pics. Can't wait to post my own trip report!


----------



## heaven2dc

I love wandering around 3rd Street Promenade and Santa Monica Pier on the weekends!  Loved your beach pics and the Getty Center!  I've lived here a year and still haven't visited the Getty Center.  

Loved that you got to see a Disney legend even if you couldn't get a book signed     Would love the read the book on Kindle (will see about downloading it soon after I get paid).   I'm looking for an apartment after living with my DS and his GF for a year now - a co-worker wants to find a place together which will save us both $$ - we are looking from Manhattan Beach area and Playa Del Rey or near Culver City where I live.  You have inspired me in so many ways to venture out and see more of the area than I have - love your updates!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

HI! I am stopping in to let you know that although I have not been commenting, I have been reading. I am enjoying reading about your settling-in process and the exploration of your new neighborhood. 

I too have moved recently and my DH and I have found a new animal park in our new neighborhood like yours. I also have a love of donkeys and I wanted to share a video I captured. Here I present an adorable white donkey baby! 

Here is the link





Also, I have ready Rolly Crump's book. It was interesting and informative, and it was nice to get another point of view on early Disneyland history. I am really looking forward to Marty Sklar's that is coming out in August!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> That's a great February post.  How cool to see Rolly Crump and hear him speak.
> 
> Looks like you're having fun visiting the tourist sites of LA.  And I would have totally knocked Ron Howard down off his bike!



It was definitely cool to hear Rolly. He seems like a really interesting guy!

We have been enjoying seeing some of L.A. every now and then. Still so much more to explore! Tracy and I literally laughed out loud at your suggestion to knock down Ron Howard. Why didn't we think of that??



franandaj said:


> Sorry you didn't have a great time in Newport.
> 
> The Getty looks great.  I've lived here since it was built and still haven't made my way up there!
> 
> Rolly Crump is a hoot!  I got to hear him talk at a presentation he was giving on his book before it was released.  He shared all kinds of funny stories. I'm glad you got to hear your first Disney Legend.
> 
> Are you two going to the D23 Expo?



While not great, our time in Newport was still decent. We're excited to go back on a less crowded day sometime.

The Getty is definitely worth a visit if for the views alone. It was beautiful!

That's cool that you got to see Rolly Crump too. We really enjoyed what we got to hear of his stories. We're pretty sure we will be going to the Expo. Haven't decided if we'll do all three days or just one. Are you going to be there?



kristen1587 said:


> I am having such a great time reading this report!!! We just returned from a 2 week trip to disneyland/southern California.  Our first time as we are wdw vets from georgia. And we spent some time sitting in front of the grand Californian fireplace. I thought to myself "this is where Tay and Tracy hang out" lol. So great to have visited the places I'm seeing in all your pics. Can't wait to post my own trip report!



I'm so glad that you're enjoying reading along!  That's great that you made it out here and got to see all the sights we've talked about. I'm sure they were all a little better in person. Isn't the Grand fireplace just the best? You'll have to let me know when you start your trip report!



heaven2dc said:


> I love wandering around 3rd Street Promenade and Santa Monica Pier on the weekends!  Loved your beach pics and the Getty Center!  I've lived here a year and still haven't visited the Getty Center.
> 
> Loved that you got to see a Disney legend even if you couldn't get a book signed     Would love the read the book on Kindle (will see about downloading it soon after I get paid).   I'm looking for an apartment after living with my DS and his GF for a year now - a co-worker wants to find a place together which will save us both $$ - we are looking from Manhattan Beach area and Playa Del Rey or near Culver City where I live.  You have inspired me in so many ways to venture out and see more of the area than I have - love your updates!



Both the Promenade and the Pier are so cool. I'd visit them anytime! You should definitely make it out to the Getty Center sometime. It was very impressive!

Hope you enjoy reading Rolly's book on Kindle. I've only just gotten started reading it finally. That's great to hear that you're going to be finding a place soon! Good luck with the apartment search!!  I'm so glad to hear that our adventures have inspired you to explore around your area!



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> HI! I am stopping in to let you know that although I have not been commenting, I have been reading. I am enjoying reading about your settling-in process and the exploration of your new neighborhood.
> 
> I too have moved recently and my DH and I have found a new animal park in our new neighborhood like yours. I also have a love of donkeys and I wanted to share a video I captured. Here I present an adorable white donkey baby!
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have ready Rolly Crump's book. It was interesting and informative, and it was nice to get another point of view on early Disneyland history. I am really looking forward to Marty Sklar's that is coming out in August!



I'm glad that you're still enjoying reading along! 

Your video is AMAZING. Both Tracy and I decided we want a baby donkey after seeing that  I'm glad you've discovered a great little zoo to visit in your new neighborhood.

I need to get reading Rolly's book. I haven't had much time for reading since buying it, but enjoyed what I've read so far. I love hearing more about the parks from the Legends and the Imagineers. I'm very excited for Marty Sklar's book as well!


----------



## Luisa

While I like to look at the candy apples I've never had the desire to buy one, but those cherry and chocolate covered ones look amazing! Now those I would buy, even just to eat the coating on them!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm with Luisa about the cherry and chocolate coating.

But I would buy a candy apple anyday, anyway.  


Love the picture of you and Tracy with the hotel in the back.  I was most intrigued to see the large and powerful dragon.  What other Chinese New Year celebration "items" were there?


----------



## AussieMumma

I've really enjoyed reading so far, you have a real knack for writing 
Can I ask how you write stuff down about your day to remember it for future posts/blogging, do you keep a journal, write it in a word doc, something else??
I am really bad at writing blogs and trip reports because I only write a few shorts notes and rely on a terrible memory for the rest!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Good update.   Like the look of the sandwiches, just a pity that Tracy didn't enjoy hers .

Sorry I haven't posted the bread pudding recipe, however its somewhat similar to yours.  To lower the fat content, you can replace cream with 2% milk and you could try adding 1/2 cup dried fruit such as raisins and reducing sugar by 1/2 cup.  I also love it with a tablespoon of liqueur such as Cointreau added to the milk & egg mixture.  I use good quality bread, and have tried white, whole-meal and brioche ... all work well, just slightly different textures.

I was intrigued by your reference to the show Greek, as it is not one I have come across.  I am a huge Gilmore Girls fan, so I tracked down a copy of the first season of Greek and have just spent the weekend glued to the screen .  I am trying to decide if it is now worth the exorbitant cost on iTunes to download the second season! 

Looking forward to your next installment.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> While I like to look at the candy apples I've never had the desire to buy one, but those cherry and chocolate covered ones look amazing! Now those I would buy, even just to eat the coating on them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



They were definitely among the tastiest-looking ones we have encountered. To be honest, though, I think we would settle for trying any of the apples. They all look really good!



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm with Luisa about the cherry and chocolate coating.
> 
> But I would buy a candy apple anyday, anyway.
> 
> 
> Love the picture of you and Tracy with the hotel in the back.  I was most intrigued to see the large and powerful dragon.  What other Chinese New Year celebration "items" were there?



Definitely agree. One of these days, we WILL buy an apple, and it had better not disappoint after they've been taunting us for so long...

I'm not quite sure what else they were doing for Chinese New Year. I think there was a whole schedule of events, and they made it more of an "Asian heritage" thing rather than just China. I'm sure there weren't too many other activities that day though, because they wouldn't have given the large and powerful dragon all the space he needed!! 



AussieMumma said:


> I've really enjoyed reading so far, you have a real knack for writing
> Can I ask how you write stuff down about your day to remember it for future posts/blogging, do you keep a journal, write it in a word doc, something else??
> I am really bad at writing blogs and trip reports because I only write a few shorts notes and rely on a terrible memory for the rest!



I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying reading, and thank you for the compliments 

To be honest, everything I've written in this report so far is just from memory. When I look at the pictures, everything sort of comes flooding back to me and I write about it from there. I'm sure there are intricacies I forget, but the gist of it is all there. Once we started going to the parks, however, I'll admit that I needed to start writing things down. The days started blurring together and I knew I needed to do a better job of recording things if I had a prayer of writing about them. For that, I started a Word doc and just jot down notes each time we come back from the parks. We'll see how well that helps me soon when I get to writing about our park experiences! It's all just funny because I truly struggle to remember what we had for lunch today, but the pictures really help my memories from months ago come back strong.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Good update.   Like the look of the sandwiches, just a pity that Tracy didn't enjoy hers .
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted the bread pudding recipe, however its somewhat similar to yours.  To lower the fat content, you can replace cream with 2% milk and you could try adding 1/2 cup dried fruit such as raisins and reducing sugar by 1/2 cup.  I also love it with a tablespoon of liqueur such as Cointreau added to the milk & egg mixture.  I use good quality bread, and have tried white, whole-meal and brioche ... all work well, just slightly different textures.
> 
> I was intrigued by your reference to the show Greek, as it is not one I have come across.  I am a huge Gilmore Girls fan, so I tracked down a copy of the first season of Greek and have just spent the weekend glued to the screen .  I am trying to decide if it is now worth the exorbitant cost on iTunes to download the second season!
> 
> Looking forward to your next installment.



I know Tracy was definitely bummed that her sandwich wasn't too good  At least her next Earl experience made up for it.

Thanks for letting me know about the bread pudding. We'll have to try it out sometime soon! I'm sure Tracy won't object to another tasty dessert! 

I'm SO GLAD to hear that you're liking Greek so far! We had it similarly recommended out of the blue and got hooked immediately. That's so annoying that you can't get it on Netflix there like we can... I will definitely say, though, that the first several seasons are very worth watching. Similar to Gilmore Girls, it began to falter a little eventually, but really not until the last season. Hope that you get to keep binge-watching soon!

Hope you keep enjoying reading along!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another nice update for life in the O.C.

I've been looking up the Irvine Spectrum Mall and the shops there.  Might have to make a visit there....that carousel and ferris wheel looks gorgeous.

Nice cake and food porn.  I'm going to have to ignore Bruxie in Old Towne Orange!  That is just wicked!!!  But I'll definitely be indulging in the beignets when I'm there in September.


----------



## sarahk0204

tayalltheway said:


> There were also lots of fountains around the Spectrum. Im a sucker for kinetic water, so I was impressed.



I just love the phrase "kinetic water"


----------



## franandaj

I'm really enjoying all your stories and love the fact that without passes you got to explore a whole lot of So Cal and learn where you are living, but I'm getting really ancy to find out when you actually GET your passes and then how you go crazy.

Oh and I'm not sure how long it really takes, but eventually you become, not jaded, but realize that actual life takes over and as much as you would like to spend all your free time out at the park, you have real life responsibilities that need to be taken care of and end up balancing time.  In our case, it's like "hardly getting out there at all unless friends come into town or something special is happening".  Hopefully you two don't get that way.



tayalltheway said:


> We're pretty sure we will be going to the Expo. Haven't decided if we'll do all three days or just one. Are you going to be there?



We have Sorcerer tickets, so we'll be staying at the Anaheim Hilton starting Wednesday night.  We have been to all the Expos and so far they were both amazing.  We made the mistake of driving home each night the first year, by the end of each day we were so tired that we couldn't stay for the nighttime activities and had to head home just to have the energy to come back the next day.  We live a little farther than you, but also with Fran's RA, she gets very tired and needs to rest.  There isn't really any time to rest at the Expo, but staying close by helps.

It's totally worth it as far as I'm concerned, you just really need to have a plan of attack and strategize your time.  With the "Stage Passes" they are talking about it sounds like you will be able to pick one session outside the Arena per day and perhaps get in line for the Arena.  There is plenty of other stuff to do like shop and view the various exhibits.  It's total Disney overload and so much fun.  There is a link in my signature to my TR from the 2011 Expo if you're curious about what there is to do.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I've enjoyed all your updates!  I mostly check for them now on my phone and I don't comment a lot cause I hate typing on my phone.

I have a pretty good feeling you guys are getting close to getting into the parks...not really sure what gives me this feeling   Certainly not inside info...


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Another nice update for life in the O.C.
> 
> I've been looking up the Irvine Spectrum Mall and the shops there.  Might have to make a visit there....that carousel and ferris wheel looks gorgeous.
> 
> Nice cake and food porn.  I'm going to have to ignore Bruxie in Old Towne Orange!  That is just wicked!!!  But I'll definitely be indulging in the beignets when I'm there in September.



You should definitely try to pay a visit to the Irvine Spectrum if you have some extra time. We thought it was a really neat place!

I'm glad that you've been enjoying the food pictures. I'm sure that your beignets will be as good as you're imagining when you get to have some in a couple months. They're just such a delicious invention!



sarahk0204 said:


> I just love the phrase "kinetic water"



 I'm glad!!



franandaj said:


> I'm really enjoying all your stories and love the fact that without passes you got to explore a whole lot of So Cal and learn where you are living, but I'm getting really ancy to find out when you actually GET your passes and then how you go crazy.
> 
> Oh and I'm not sure how long it really takes, but eventually you become, not jaded, but realize that actual life takes over and as much as you would like to spend all your free time out at the park, you have real life responsibilities that need to be taken care of and end up balancing time.  In our case, it's like "hardly getting out there at all unless friends come into town or something special is happening".  Hopefully you two don't get that way.
> 
> 
> 
> We have Sorcerer tickets, so we'll be staying at the Anaheim Hilton starting Wednesday night.  We have been to all the Expos and so far they were both amazing.  We made the mistake of driving home each night the first year, by the end of each day we were so tired that we couldn't stay for the nighttime activities and had to head home just to have the energy to come back the next day.  We live a little farther than you, but also with Fran's RA, she gets very tired and needs to rest.  There isn't really any time to rest at the Expo, but staying close by helps.
> 
> It's totally worth it as far as I'm concerned, you just really need to have a plan of attack and strategize your time.  With the "Stage Passes" they are talking about it sounds like you will be able to pick one session outside the Arena per day and perhaps get in line for the Arena.  There is plenty of other stuff to do like shop and view the various exhibits.  It's total Disney overload and so much fun.  There is a link in my signature to my TR from the 2011 Expo if you're curious about what there is to do.



You don't have to wait much (really any) longer to find out about when we got our passes. Just check out the next update! We've been glad to get to explore SoCal and find out what it's all about, but there's been no substitute for Disney. I understand what you mean about it being easy to get a little jaded when it's always there and you can go any time, but I'm glad to say that we certainly aren't there. We still love going as often as possible, and I think one of the things that makes it nice is just how close we are. We can make an evening trip which is really just about hanging out and walking around. We've gone several times and not ridden a single attraction. I just think that we approach Disneyland from a much different perspective now. Very little of it is "new" anymore, but we are able to dig deeper, appreciate some of the history, and learn a little bit each time we go.

That's fantastic that you got the Sorcerer tickets for the Expo! I'm sure it will be nice not having to stand in some of those lines! I think we're mostly just excited to go and really experience what it's all about. With my medical stuff, doing too many long lines won't really be an option for us, so we'll just do what we can and enjoy the Disney immersion. I'll have to check out your TR to get a better idea what we have in store!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I've enjoyed all your updates!  I mostly check for them now on my phone and I don't comment a lot cause I hate typing on my phone.
> 
> I have a pretty good feeling you guys are getting close to getting into the parks...not really sure what gives me this feeling   Certainly not inside info...



I'm glad that you're still enjoying reading along, and I totally understand about not wanting to comment from the phone. I detest trying to type anything longer than a brief text message on my phone's keyboard.

You are certainly right that the day was drawing near when we made it into the parks. Can't IMAGINE how you knew...


----------



## Luisa

Oh yay! This is the bit I've been waiting for, so happy you got your APs! Can't wait to read more of your adventures, especially now that they'll involve being in the parks!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## franandaj

OK, rhis deserves even a response from the phone! Yay for passes!

I'm sure it will take you a long rime before you get complacent and even then the special new stuff just lures you back in. We will sometimes just gobto have a Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans,  window shop, or real shop and go home.  We've been so busy this year we haven't properly used our passes, but I truly hope that changes and we run into you at the park sometime!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Oh WOW!!!  You got your APs in February!  We have more than half a year to catch up on.  Excellent.

Congratulations on achieving the dream.  I take my Mickey Ear Hat off to you two.  Not many people would act on moving all that way just to be close to Disney.  Well done.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Yay ... finally!  I share your excitement and can't wait to join you both on the rollercoaster ride that is sure to come!  

Just so excited!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I have loved reading about all of your adventures so far and I'm glad you got to explore so much of the surroundings of your new home but I'm so happy for you both that you have got your AP and I can't wait to hear all about being able to visit the Magic whenever you want xx


----------



## jeaneg

Yay!! So happy that you got your APs! Can't wait to hear about your adventures in the parks.


----------



## gardengirl2790

Well, I know it's a little late but, CONGRAULATIONS on being AP owners!!
This is very exciting news. I look forward to reading about your in-park and out-of-park exploits.


----------



## aidensmom31

Loved reading all of your experiences so far, but the suspense for Disneyland was killing me


----------



## DLRfan31

Count me among those who have followed your journey all the way.  I've enjoyed this great read about your move to be near the place you love best.  

How fun to know we finally get to hear about your first Disney day as locals. Keep it coming!


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Oh yay! This is the bit I've been waiting for, so happy you got your APs! Can't wait to read more of your adventures, especially now that they'll involve being in the parks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Glad that the wait is finally over for you! Hopefully you'll enjoy reading about our experiences in the parks as much as we've enjoyed living them 



franandaj said:


> OK, rhis deserves even a response from the phone! Yay for passes!
> 
> I'm sure it will take you a long rime before you get complacent and even then the special new stuff just lures you back in. We will sometimes just gobto have a Monte Cristo at Cafe Orleans,  window shop, or real shop and go home.  We've been so busy this year we haven't properly used our passes, but I truly hope that changes and we run into you at the park sometime!



Yay, passes!! 

We definitely know what you mean about just going for certain little things. Whether it's a dessert or something we're looking to buy, we have based trips to Disneyland off such bizarre reasons for going. Hopefully you can start making it to the parks to use your APs more sometime soon. We would love to meet up with you sometime when you're there!



PrincessInOz said:


> Oh WOW!!!  You got your APs in February!  We have more than half a year to catch up on.  Excellent.
> 
> Congratulations on achieving the dream.  I take my Mickey Ear Hat off to you two.  Not many people would act on moving all that way just to be close to Disney.  Well done.



It's almost a daunting task knowing that I'm still that many months behind when we've been to the parks SO many times over that span. Hopefully I'll be able to fit it all into this TR without falling further behind... I am very excited to share all our stories from the parks, though, as we've had many exciting and interesting adventures.

We felt very accomplished stepping through the gates for the first time just knowing that we had accomplished our dream 



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Yay ... finally!  I share your excitement and can't wait to join you both on the rollercoaster ride that is sure to come!
> 
> Just so excited!



So glad that you're so excited to hear about our park adventures! I'm just as excited to share them 



tinkerbells mum said:


> I have loved reading about all of your adventures so far and I'm glad you got to explore so much of the surroundings of your new home but I'm so happy for you both that you have got your AP and I can't wait to hear all about being able to visit the Magic whenever you want xx



We were definitely glad to get a feel for our new home too, but nothing was going to beat the excitement we felt about getting our APs. Hopefully you'll enjoy hearing about everything we've been up to in and around the Happiest Place on Earth.



jeaneg said:


> Yay!! So happy that you got your APs! Can't wait to hear about your adventures in the parks.



 We were SO HAPPY to finally get them too! Thanks for reading along this far, and I'm excited to tell our stories from inside Disneyland.



gardengirl2790 said:


> Well, I know it's a little late but, CONGRAULATIONS on being AP owners!!
> This is very exciting news. I look forward to reading about your in-park and out-of-park exploits.



Thanks! We certainly love being among the Disneyland AP holders. I hope that all of our exploits continue to be entertaining 



aidensmom31 said:


> Loved reading all of your experiences so far, but the suspense for Disneyland was killing me



I'm so glad you've been enjoying reading about everything that led up to our finally entering Disneyland. Glad that your suspense is finally laid to rest!



DLRfan31 said:


> Count me among those who have followed your journey all the way.  I've enjoyed this great read about your move to be near the place you love best.
> 
> How fun to know we finally get to hear about your first Disney day as locals. Keep it coming!



Thank you so much for reading all the way up to this point.  I hope you keep enjoying hearing about everything we've been up to in Disneyland and DCA. It's continued to always be a wild ride!


----------



## PrincessInOz

*Squeeeeeaaaallllll*

You're in!  You're in!

And no less than Pirates!   Aaaarrrr.  Great first ride, mateys.


----------



## RI Disney Star

* YIPEE!!!  So glad you are finally enjoying the parks! Can't wait to hear all about your visits.  

Tracy's Lady and the Tramp tee is so adorable.  Can you tell me where she got it?  I'd love to get one for my daughters.*


----------



## tinkerbells mum

You just can't beat walking down Main Street USA with the castle in the distance!!


----------



## sophies*mom

Exciting!!


----------



## Virgoinab

Seriously you two are to cute for words.



Yay on your AP's

I am counting down the days until my DH next trip in Sept.


----------



## burly

That is so awesome, we are in! Er I mean YOU two are IN!
Good luck on the job...
Hope your health is better.....



KIM


----------



## DLRfan31

Yeah I feel like WE are in too after following your story from the beginning. I am very excited for you!

We are older and our kids are grown now and we want to spend at least a few months each year snowbirding in the california sun so your journey has been very helpful and interesting to us!

And yes I have wondered too,  how are you feeling Taylor?  I hope your illness has kept at bay in the past few months.


----------



## pixarmom

Hi Taylor and Tracy!

First, thanks so much for the offer of advice regarding college theatre programs - I am very likely to follow up with you on that at some point.  Our older boys are only 13 and 14 but our oldest has been on this path since age 5, so we think his interest is likely to continue.    They watched your videos on youtube and are inspired - really funny and your singing voice is excellent.  Really hope you'll have the opportunity to perform again at some point.  

Actually, one quick question - our 14-year-old's strengths are acting and singing (theatre classes, heavily involved in school and community theatre, private voice lessons, choir, etc.)  Any advice on the importance of dance skill?  He's taking dance lessons but it doesn't come naturally, so he's a little discouraged in that department.  I know he would appreciate any encouragement or advice!

On to your trip report - wonderful!!!  I'm so happy for both of you - what a joy!  Since I'm a mom, I'll be even happier when I hear that Tracy secured a job and is happy with her work, but I'm guessing that's in an upcoming report that's just around the corner.   I love the tradition of Pirates as a first ride in any park - my father (a Pirates enthusiast who BTW introduced me to Minnie at age 2) would be proud! 

Also continuing to enjoy reading about your resourcefulness - lots of tips in your report that benefit all of us!  Thanks much!



DLRfan31 said:


> And yes I have wondered too,  how are you feeling Taylor?  I hope your illness has kept at bay in the past few months.



Wondering the same - please let us know how it's going.


----------



## DLRfan31

pixarmom said:


> watched your videos on youtube and are inspired - really funny and your singing voice is excellent.  Really hope you'll have the opportunity to perform again at some point.
> 
> 
> *I must have missed where you mention your videos. We would love to check them out.  How do I find them?*


----------



## tdashgirl

I haven't been on the boards in forever (and a day...) but having a s-l-o-w night at work and decided to peruse ... wow, your TR just sucked me right in!  Love, love, love.  I'm all caught up and I can't wait to see further adventures with your AP.


----------



## AussieMumma

Yay 
Honestly, this is like reading a good book that you just can't put down!


----------



## Orbitron

tayalltheway said:


> ​



Yeah, you finally made it into the park!  I love how cute and excited you both look in this picture! I can't wait to read more about your adventures at Disneyland, my most favorite place in the whole world! Our next trip will be in December and your stories increases our anticipation even more!


----------



## laur roo

tayalltheway said:


> This report is obviously going to take a bit of a change from this point out. Hopefully youll enjoy reading about our exploits IN Disneyland as much as all the buildup.



Aw man, I didn't want to hear about Disneyland... guess I'll have to stop reading now...

First off, CONGRATS on finally getting those APs (6 months ago, lol)!!!  You guys deserve them.  And it's pretty cool they can do a payment plan if you live there instead of having to drop all the $$$ at one time.  That's probably pretty helpful for you guys and for families with kids that might not be able to drop it all at once.  So cool!

And your first trip into the parks looks like a blast!  Can't wait to see what hijinks you and Tracy have been up to these past months inside of DLR!  More updates please!!!  (I mean, when you're not spending time in the parks, providing us with more update goodies for the future)


----------



## Pesky

I'm so glad you all finally got passes!  At the same time, I agree that it is fabulous you got to see so much of your new area in the interim.


----------



## DLRfan31

AussieMumma said:


> Yay
> Honestly, this is like reading a good book that you just can't put down!



 I don't spend that much time on the boards but you've got me hooked! lol

I also think your trip reports read like a book.  

Have you considered writing a book or an eBook along the lines of a "how to" story of your journey from NY to California?  I think you have a lot of us hooked!  so maybe there are a lot more out there who would also enjoy reading about your adventures!


----------



## summerw

Yay! So glad to read about your getting your passes. And solid choice on pirates as the first ride. I remember being in the park one day and riding Snow White. A cm said she was glad my son who was 2 at the time liked it and he told her snow and pirates were his favorite. She said, "just like Walt." It still makes me smile. You can never go wrong following Walt. 

I'm actually not a huge fan of Newport either. It always seems mobbed and such a trek to the water. 

I'm glad you guys were able to find jobs. My sister has been looking in her field, banking, for a year and a half. I strongly support your reasoning on when you bought the passes. Disneyland is awesome any time, but jan-march are really nice without the crowds or heat. 

Can't wait to read about your Disney trips. Congrats on being passholders.


----------



## heaven2dc

Hurray!  You finally got your annual passes  

I just got my annual pass this past week as an early birthday present from my son (he paid the down payment and I'm making the monthly payments.  I didn't get the Premium one but got the Deluxe one - wonder if I should upgrade? lol)  I also went to Disneyland for the first time using my AP this weekend on Saturday and did the happy dance after she handed me my actual pass at the Ticket Counter booth.  And sort of coincidentally I went on Haunted Mansion as my first ride and my second ride was Pirates of the Caribbean!  Can't wait to see what your next ride was   (mine was supposed to be Indiana Jones Adventure with a Fastpass so I went over to CA to ride Star Tours and Buzz Lightyear then headed back to Indiana Jones to find it was broke down so took a dinner break).  Enough of me!!  I am just so excited after planning for 2 years to move to CA with hopes of working for Disney like you guys, living here for a year and not setting foot in DL until this past weekend.

I hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics:






































My phone battery died before I got over to California Adventure which I was sort of bummed about.  My camera battery was dead & I had lost my charger when I visited my kids in VA in April but I ordered one this weekend, got it today and now I'm armed with both my phone camera and my little Fuji camera for my next AP trip 

Can't wait to read more about the rest of your first day as an AP holder!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> *Squeeeeeaaaallllll*
> 
> You're in!  You're in!
> 
> And no less than Pirates!   Aaaarrrr.  Great first ride, mateys.



Hooray!!  We definitely love having Pirates as our ceremonial first ride. A real Disney classic 



RI Disney Star said:


> * YIPEE!!!  So glad you are finally enjoying the parks! Can't wait to hear all about your visits.
> 
> Tracy's Lady and the Tramp tee is so adorable.  Can you tell me where she got it?  I'd love to get one for my daughters.*



I'm very glad that we are enjoying the parks too! Now I just need to find the time to write about ALL our visits!

I got Tracy's Lady and the Tramp shirt at the Disney Store when it had just come out on DVD/Blu-ray, so they had a lot of merchandise from the movie. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like they carry it anymore, but I did just see on someone's Instagram that they have a new line of Disney t-shirts at Wet Seal and Lady and the Tramp is one of them, so maybe that will work?



tinkerbells mum said:


> You just can't beat walking down Main Street USA with the castle in the distance!!



Agreed! Nothing beats walking right down the middle of Main Street U.S.A. 



sophies*mom said:


> Exciting!!



Very!



Virgoinab said:


> Seriously you two are to cute for words.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay on your AP's
> 
> I am counting down the days until my DH next trip in Sept.



Thanks 

We were obviously quite excited to get those APs in our hands.

That's so exciting that your trip is coming right up! I'm sure it will be here in no time.



burly said:


> That is so awesome, we are in! Er I mean YOU two are IN!
> Good luck on the job...
> Hope your health is better.....
> 
> 
> 
> KIM



 I felt excited to finally post about getting into the parks so all of you could feel like you were in too!

Health is never great, but I'm surviving. It could always be worse, and there's nothing else I can do! 



DLRfan31 said:


> Yeah I feel like WE are in too after following your story from the beginning. I am very excited for you!
> 
> We are older and our kids are grown now and we want to spend at least a few months each year snowbirding in the california sun so your journey has been very helpful and interesting to us!
> 
> And yes I have wondered too,  how are you feeling Taylor?  I hope your illness has kept at bay in the past few months.



I'm glad that you have followed our story for so long and feel like a part of it. That's what I'm going for with this report!

I'm so glad to hear that our shenanigans are providing some helpful insights as you prepare to start spending some time out here. Sounds like fun to me!

I've been doing all right. You'll see soon how we've dealt with my health issues in the parks, but on the day-to-day I'm okay. Not great, but not terrible either.



pixarmom said:


> Hi Taylor and Tracy!
> 
> First, thanks so much for the offer of advice regarding college theatre programs - I am very likely to follow up with you on that at some point.  Our older boys are only 13 and 14 but our oldest has been on this path since age 5, so we think his interest is likely to continue.    They watched your videos on youtube and are inspired - really funny and your singing voice is excellent.  Really hope you'll have the opportunity to perform again at some point.
> 
> Actually, one quick question - our 14-year-old's strengths are acting and singing (theatre classes, heavily involved in school and community theatre, private voice lessons, choir, etc.)  Any advice on the importance of dance skill?  He's taking dance lessons but it doesn't come naturally, so he's a little discouraged in that department.  I know he would appreciate any encouragement or advice!
> 
> On to your trip report - wonderful!!!  I'm so happy for both of you - what a joy!  Since I'm a mom, I'll be even happier when I hear that Tracy secured a job and is happy with her work, but I'm guessing that's in an upcoming report that's just around the corner.   I love the tradition of Pirates as a first ride in any park - my father (a Pirates enthusiast who BTW introduced me to Minnie at age 2) would be proud!
> 
> Also continuing to enjoy reading about your resourcefulness - lots of tips in your report that benefit all of us!  Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering the same - please let us know how it's going.



Thanks for the compliments on my videos. Maybe someday I'll make it back onstage. 

Sounds like your sons are definitely on the right track if they're interested in pursuing theatre. My advice would definitely be to keep doing it all as much as possible. It's great to enjoy performing for the pure joy of it in high school because once you get to college, you have to start thinking of the business aspect, which is not easy. In terms of dance, no matter how discouraged your older son is, he should absolutely keep at it. His situation sounds exactly like mine, and I wish that I had taken dance classes throughout high school. It is more important than I can even express to at least be "okay." You don't have to be great, but if you can get a decent amount of experience under your belt before auditioning for college, it makes a world of difference. Mind you this is all "do as I say, not as I actually did" but if I could go back and change things I would have taken as many dance classes as possible just to get to the point that I could hold my own in auditions and college dance classes.

We were certainly happy to get into the parks as well (obviously!). And I'll ease your mind by letting you know that Tracy is, indeed, happily and gainfully employed. We love our Pirates tradition too, and it sounds like you had good Disney parents indoctrinating you early! 

Glad you're continuing to enjoy reading and that our tips are helpful!



DLRfan31 said:


> *I must have missed where you mention your videos. We would love to check them out.  How do I find them?*



I posted a link to one of them at the beginning of one of my reports (not sure which one it was). Here's the link I posted.



tdashgirl said:


> I haven't been on the boards in forever (and a day...) but having a s-l-o-w night at work and decided to peruse ... wow, your TR just sucked me right in!  Love, love, love.  I'm all caught up and I can't wait to see further adventures with your AP.



I'm so glad that you've enjoyed reading!! Also glad that I could help you pass a slow night at work  Hope that our AP shenanigans don't disappoint.



AussieMumma said:


> Yay
> Honestly, this is like reading a good book that you just can't put down!



Well thank you!  I'm so glad that you're enjoying!



Orbitron said:


> Yeah, you finally made it into the park!  I love how cute and excited you both look in this picture! I can't wait to read more about your adventures at Disneyland, my most favorite place in the whole world! Our next trip will be in December and your stories increases our anticipation even more!



We FINALLY made it in!  We were definitely so excited at that moment, we could barely contain ourselves. I'm glad that our stories can bring you back to the Happiest Place on Earth, and that's so exciting that you'll be out in December!



laur roo said:


> Aw man, I didn't want to hear about Disneyland... guess I'll have to stop reading now...
> 
> First off, CONGRATS on finally getting those APs (6 months ago, lol)!!!  You guys deserve them.  And it's pretty cool they can do a payment plan if you live there instead of having to drop all the $$$ at one time.  That's probably pretty helpful for you guys and for families with kids that might not be able to drop it all at once.  So cool!
> 
> And your first trip into the parks looks like a blast!  Can't wait to see what hijinks you and Tracy have been up to these past months inside of DLR!  More updates please!!!  (I mean, when you're not spending time in the parks, providing us with more update goodies for the future)



Sorry, all the buildup is over, so all that darn Disney parks stuff will be a bit of a letdown 

I can't believe we actually made it for 6 months without APs and didn't go crazy! But yes, we were so glad to be able to do the monthly payments. We don't even really think about it now since the money is just automatically withdrawn. We consider it to be like another utility bill.

Our first day in the park was definitely a blast! And the other 50+ days that we've spent in the parks since then have been a blast too. Now to figure out how to ever write about them all!! 



Pesky said:


> I'm so glad you all finally got passes!  At the same time, I agree that it is fabulous you got to see so much of your new area in the interim.



We were glad on both counts as well. We LOVE having our passes, but now we know about fun things to do on the days when we don't go to the parks!



DLRfan31 said:


> I don't spend that much time on the boards but you've got me hooked! lol
> 
> I also think your trip reports read like a book.
> 
> Have you considered writing a book or an eBook along the lines of a "how to" story of your journey from NY to California?  I think you have a lot of us hooked!  so maybe there are a lot more out there who would also enjoy reading about your adventures!



I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying reading, and thank you for the praise. A book of some sort has crossed my mind. Maybe someday in the future!



summerw said:


> Yay! So glad to read about your getting your passes. And solid choice on pirates as the first ride. I remember being in the park one day and riding Snow White. A cm said she was glad my son who was 2 at the time liked it and he told her snow and pirates were his favorite. She said, "just like Walt." It still makes me smile. You can never go wrong following Walt.
> 
> I'm actually not a huge fan of Newport either. It always seems mobbed and such a trek to the water.
> 
> I'm glad you guys were able to find jobs. My sister has been looking in her field, banking, for a year and a half. I strongly support your reasoning on when you bought the passes. Disneyland is awesome any time, but jan-march are really nice without the crowds or heat.
> 
> Can't wait to read about your Disney trips. Congrats on being passholders.



You absolutely can never go wrong following Walt! And we definitely thought Pirates was a very good first ride to start off our days as AP-holders.

It's funny because we still haven't had much success with Newport either, but just this evening we went to Balboa Island because Tracy wanted to try a frozen banana. We were there for the sunset and it was beautiful. So that's one part of Newport that we like now. We're still open to trying it again on an off-peak day and seeing how we like it.

I absolutely understand the struggle of trying to find a job in the field you actually WANT to work in, so I wish your sister good luck! We were glad we just decided to jump the gun and buy our passes when we did. It was great having some time with them before Tracy started work and when the crowds were still so light.

I hope you keep enjoying reading along. We have lots of adventures to share from inside the parks too!



heaven2dc said:


> Hurray!  You finally got your annual passes
> 
> I just got my annual pass this past week as an early birthday present from my son (he paid the down payment and I'm making the monthly payments.  I didn't get the Premium one but got the Deluxe one - wonder if I should upgrade? lol)  I also went to Disneyland for the first time using my AP this weekend on Saturday and did the happy dance after she handed me my actual pass at the Ticket Counter booth.  And sort of coincidentally I went on Haunted Mansion as my first ride and my second ride was Pirates of the Caribbean!  Can't wait to see what your next ride was   (mine was supposed to be Indiana Jones Adventure with a Fastpass so I went over to CA to ride Star Tours and Buzz Lightyear then headed back to Indiana Jones to find it was broke down so took a dinner break).  Enough of me!!  I am just so excited after planning for 2 years to move to CA with hopes of working for Disney like you guys, living here for a year and not setting foot in DL until this past weekend.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics:
> 
> My phone battery died before I got over to California Adventure which I was sort of bummed about.  My camera battery was dead & I had lost my charger when I visited my kids in VA in April but I ordered one this weekend, got it today and now I'm armed with both my phone camera and my little Fuji camera for my next AP trip
> 
> Can't wait to read more about the rest of your first day as an AP holder!



We were so glad to finally make it into the parks, and I'm SO GLAD to hear that you finally made it in too!! We absolutely know what it is like to live so close and yet feel so far from Disneyland, so that's great that your wait is over.

I think the difference in the monthly payments between Deluxe and Premium is only about $10 if you do decide to upgrade (I sound like such an enabler haha).

Your first day sounds excellent! I'm glad you got to go on some of the best attractions, and I really enjoyed seeing your pictures. 

Hopefully we'll see you in the parks sometime! Congratulations on joining the AP club


----------



## franandaj

It's so cute to hear about your enthusiasm for all things Disney!  We will be there Saturday to meet up with a friend of mine from another board.  I'm excited to go since we haven't been for quite a while.

Good choices for your first rides.  I'm sure you won't be able to recount every one of your trips to DL.  I try to do that on my PTR and I just can't, but I hope that you are able to give us the essence of your trips even if they are somewhat lumped together.

Just glad you finally have the passes!  It makes a total difference.  I can't imagine what it would be like living here with DL not being part of our "playground".


----------



## Escape2Disney

I just started reading your report, and LOVE IT!  You write very well, and I feel like I'm on the journey as well.  I'm subscribing to be sure I read future posts.


----------



## heaven2dc

Great post and beautiful pics!  I forgot all about the monorail although I saw it pass as I was walking into the Park - what fun to ride in the front!  I'm convinced to pay the extra $10/mo to upgrade to Premium


----------



## PrincessInOz

You finally made it on the monorail!

Lovely first day with AP in the park.  And thanks for the heads-up of the FGT sandwich.  Might stay clear of it.


----------



## tdashgirl

PrincessInOz just reminded me of something.  Your review on the Fried Green Tomato sandwich - my thoughts exactly when I tried it!  Pretty tasty, but oddly un-fulfilling.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Heaven2dc*--thank you for posting the pictures--they are absolutely beautiful!!!

*Taylor*, I'm so intrigued by your continuing story--can hardly believe you and Tracy *finally *got annual passes and made it into Disneyland--Yay!!!

Loving the "play-by-play"!


----------



## RI Disney Star

tayalltheway said:


> We arrived at the Monorail station in Downtown Disney as one was getting ready to pull out, and there was a decent crowd in front of us. We missed Monorail Blue, therefore, and had to wait about 10 minutes until Monorail Orange showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were already standing on the portion of the platform that lined up with the nose of the monorail, and we saw some guests vacating that spot when it pulled up. So we decided to ask if we could ride in the front.
> 
> The conductor had no problem with letting us into the front car, so Tracy and I climbed in and had the whole nose all to ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the conductor got in eventually, but we had our couple minutes alone to totally geek out. We had never gotten to ride in the front of the monorail before they stopped allowing it at WDW, and we hadnt known to ask on our last trip to Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we prepared to depart, we had another moment during which the joy of Disney was able to wash over us. We really were here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the driver came in and started us on our course, we prepared to be ushered back to Disneyland along the Highway in the Sky.​




*What fun riding in the front of the Monorail.  I did it in 1998 and 2008 at WDW.  Thought it was gone forever, didn't realize we could do it at DL.  Next January that's on my list of things to do.  Did they give you a Monorail license?*


----------



## DLRfan31

another great addition to your adventures!

We don't particularly like the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear either.  I usually get their green salad with chicken and its good. I eat low carb most of the time but will go for a good DL sandwich occasionally.  One of my favorite is a breakfast sandwich at Whitewater Snacks.  LOVE their sausage and egg biscuit. It is huge! More than enough for two for sure!

And I agree...I haven't seen many folks mention it but I love the stream you are near in the Winnie ride.  Its a nice touch to the theme of the land.  

And that gift shop in CC is one of my favorites between both the parks.  I usually spot something there I just can't live without!  And thats saying a lot for me! lol


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> It's so cute to hear about your enthusiasm for all things Disney!  We will be there Saturday to meet up with a friend of mine from another board.  I'm excited to go since we haven't been for quite a while.
> 
> Good choices for your first rides.  I'm sure you won't be able to recount every one of your trips to DL.  I try to do that on my PTR and I just can't, but I hope that you are able to give us the essence of your trips even if they are somewhat lumped together.
> 
> Just glad you finally have the passes!  It makes a total difference.  I can't imagine what it would be like living here with DL not being part of our "playground".



Hope you enjoyed your trip over this weekend! I love going on Saturdays when all the other passes besides Premium are blocked out. Always so much less crowded!

We'll see what I end up doing as I try to review our months of parks time. I have written down what we've done each day ride by ride, but you're right that I probably won't be able to include that sort of information each time. It might actually get boring if I did. I'm sure I'll figure out some way to recount everything though!

We agree that having APs makes all the difference in the world. We just love being able to go whenever we get the urge!



Escape2Disney said:


> I just started reading your report, and LOVE IT!  You write very well, and I feel like I'm on the journey as well.  I'm subscribing to be sure I read future posts.



Thanks so much for reading! I'm glad that you're enjoying it and that you feel like you're along for the ride. Hope you keep having fun hearing about our shenanigans in the future! 



heaven2dc said:


> Great post and beautiful pics!  I forgot all about the monorail although I saw it pass as I was walking into the Park - what fun to ride in the front!  I'm convinced to pay the extra $10/mo to upgrade to Premium



We love the Monorail. Such a true "Disney" experience. Hope you get to ride it soon, and I can't argue with upgrading to Premiums 



PrincessInOz said:


> You finally made it on the monorail!
> 
> Lovely first day with AP in the park.  And thanks for the heads-up of the FGT sandwich.  Might stay clear of it.



We made it! Every time we would see the Monorail going overhead in Downtown Disney, we would sadly wave at it. So we were very excited to be on the other side of those windows.

Our review definitely isn't the end-all opinion on the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich as I know plenty of people really like it, but now you know our thoughts...



tdashgirl said:


> PrincessInOz just reminded me of something.  Your review on the Fried Green Tomato sandwich - my thoughts exactly when I tried it!  Pretty tasty, but oddly un-fulfilling.



I'm glad to hear you had the same opinion. We just didn't see what all the fuss was about... 



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Heaven2dc*--thank you for posting the pictures--they are absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> *Taylor*, I'm so intrigued by your continuing story--can hardly believe you and Tracy *finally *got annual passes and made it into Disneyland--Yay!!!
> 
> Loving the "play-by-play"!



We can still hardly believe that we're "in" sometimes too! It's continued to be quite a blast though.



RI Disney Star said:


> *What fun riding in the front of the Monorail.  I did it in 1998 and 2008 at WDW.  Thought it was gone forever, didn't realize we could do it at DL.  Next January that's on my list of things to do.  Did they give you a Monorail license?*



You definitely have to ask about riding in the front, and it's also fun to ride in the back car. It's got all the fun of the nose but without the driver, so you can really feel like a VIP. I don't think they have Monorail licenses here though, unfortunately...



DLRfan31 said:


> another great addition to your adventures!
> 
> We don't particularly like the fried green tomato sandwich at Hungry Bear either.  I usually get their green salad with chicken and its good. I eat low carb most of the time but will go for a good DL sandwich occasionally.  One of my favorite is a breakfast sandwich at Whitewater Snacks.  LOVE their sausage and egg biscuit. It is huge! More than enough for two for sure!
> 
> And I agree...I haven't seen many folks mention it but I love the stream you are near in the Winnie ride.  Its a nice touch to the theme of the land.
> 
> And that gift shop in CC is one of my favorites between both the parks.  I usually spot something there I just can't live without!  And thats saying a lot for me! lol



I'm glad to hear we weren't the only ones who didn't love the Fried Green Tomatoes. That breakfast sandwich sounds DELICIOUS! We always love sausage and egg breakfast sandwiches, so we'll definitely have to try that one out sometime soon!!

I think the whole Winnie the Pooh area is actually some of the best environmental theming in Critter Country. I always notice something new and exciting looking around there, and the stream is just a nice little part of that!

Agreed about Pooh Corner. We stop in there way more often than we should, and we usually emerge with something...


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think night time at Disneyland is the most magical time to be there.  All those beautiful lights that make it glow.....from the inside.

Now that you've finally taken what I call the Washing Machine Spin Dry Cycle ride off your "shunned" list, do you think you and Tracy would ever put your hands on that wheel and turn it....even a little?

And yes...the classic rides at Disneyland are the BEST!


----------



## tdashgirl

Fun rides, all of them  

I actually think the refurb-ed Matterhorn bobsleds are more painful  So if they hurt ya before ... sound like you made a good choice in passing


----------



## RI Disney Star

*Love the Tea Cups.  They are my first memory of Disneyland, riding with my Mom who actually hated rides but did it just for me and my sister.  I always have to ride them!*


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I think night time at Disneyland is the most magical time to be there.  All those beautiful lights that make it glow.....from the inside.
> 
> Now that you've finally taken what I call the Washing Machine Spin Dry Cycle ride off your "shunned" list, do you think you and Tracy would ever put your hands on that wheel and turn it....even a little?
> 
> And yes...the classic rides at Disneyland are the BEST!



I absolutely agree. Disneyland at dusk is probably my favorite, but I love the parks at night. The lighting is just absolutely perfect.

Sometimes Tracy threatens to spin the wheel just to get a rise out of me, but in general we just really don't like anything with the potential of making us too dizzy. I already spend hours feeling dizzy each day, so I don't want to induce it by choice...

We love our classic rides. Always our go-to's whenever we head to the parks!



tdashgirl said:


> Fun rides, all of them
> 
> I actually think the refurb-ed Matterhorn bobsleds are more painful  So if they hurt ya before ... sound like you made a good choice in passing



Very fun! 

So at this point, I have ridden the Matterhorn once, and it didn't hurt me too bad. My stipulations were that I had to sit in the front to minimize whiplash, and we had to choose the "tamer" side (Tracy had been on both sides and could attest that the right one is much less jerky). It's still not something I could do that often though...



RI Disney Star said:


> *Love the Tea Cups.  They are my first memory of Disneyland, riding with my Mom who actually hated rides but did it just for me and my sister.  I always have to ride them!*



That's a great memory! I'm glad that we have accepted the Tea Cups into our lives. Now we always have a fun time when we do them!


----------



## franandaj

First off, I loved the part about how you appreciate "Walt's park".  I think that's the best thing about Disneyland, no matter what they do to WDW, Walt never walked the parks there, the fact that he was here in this park, living in this park makes it totally special.

I also found it humorous how you noted that while WDW has "unlimited space" they had to remove two of the most classic rides.  Do you know about Mr. Toad's figure appearing in the Pet Cemetary of the HM in WDW?

We do love cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing, and not that we have had them at Disney, but this is pretty common.  I'll have to remember that since for us this is a plus.  However, we are also quite "plus" so maybe I should just forget it right away!  

I didn't even realize that they had updated Storybook land with current princesses and princes. I better go on that ride again, it's been about 20 years or so!  

OMG!  I can't believe you were the Rebel Spy on your first mission!  I've been on that ride more times than I can count now.  I did it 12 times during the previews and in that time I saw each of the different sequences at least once.  I doubt that I have had all 52 possible experiences, but I get Darth Vadar most in the beginning and my favorite it Jar Jar Binks at the end.  For anyone who still hasn't seen the new ST I don't want to reveal too much, but it is REALLY cool.    

I remember when I was close to your age, going and jumping in the line for the attraction that we most wanted to ride 10 min before closing and waiting it out as they closed the line off after us.  Now the only time that we're there after closing is if the park closes down before we've finished dinner or a show somewhere.  They're sort of ushering you out of the park, not in too rushed a fashion, but they certainly don't want you wandering off anywhere.  I miss being young.    enjoy it while you have it!   Challenges and all, they just get more pronounced the older you get. You two are so great and inspiring to read about!


----------



## heaven2dc

Another great update!  Too bad about the cinnamon rolls     Cream cheese frosting does not sound good at all!

Will def have to go on Storybook Land next visit - it looks so cute and I remember taking my youngest 3 on it on our first trip about 30 years ago.  I love that you remember so much about the different Star Tours destinations!  I really need to write down in a little journal what I love about each attraction because as soon as my tired feet get into the car for the 40 min ride home, I forget


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm another one that loves cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Daisybelle

I am equal parts jealous of your life right now and happy to be able to read about your adventures.    Thank you for sharing!  

Between your report and Jess' I'm having to work on not being so jealous of others.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> First off, I loved the part about how you appreciate "Walt's park".  I think that's the best thing about Disneyland, no matter what they do to WDW, Walt never walked the parks there, the fact that he was here in this park, living in this park makes it totally special.
> 
> I also found it humorous how you noted that while WDW has "unlimited space" they had to remove two of the most classic rides.  Do you know about Mr. Toad's figure appearing in the Pet Cemetary of the HM in WDW?
> 
> We do love cinnamon rolls with cream cheese icing, and not that we have had them at Disney, but this is pretty common.  I'll have to remember that since for us this is a plus.  However, we are also quite "plus" so maybe I should just forget it right away!
> 
> I didn't even realize that they had updated Storybook land with current princesses and princes. I better go on that ride again, it's been about 20 years or so!
> 
> OMG!  I can't believe you were the Rebel Spy on your first mission!  I've been on that ride more times than I can count now.  I did it 12 times during the previews and in that time I saw each of the different sequences at least once.  I doubt that I have had all 52 possible experiences, but I get Darth Vadar most in the beginning and my favorite it Jar Jar Binks at the end.  For anyone who still hasn't seen the new ST I don't want to reveal too much, but it is REALLY cool.
> 
> I remember when I was close to your age, going and jumping in the line for the attraction that we most wanted to ride 10 min before closing and waiting it out as they closed the line off after us.  Now the only time that we're there after closing is if the park closes down before we've finished dinner or a show somewhere.  They're sort of ushering you out of the park, not in too rushed a fashion, but they certainly don't want you wandering off anywhere.  I miss being young.    enjoy it while you have it!   Challenges and all, they just get more pronounced the older you get. You two are so great and inspiring to read about!



We definitely love Walt's personal touches at Disneyland. I think that they will always be something special about this park.

I have seen poor Toad in the pet cemetery. I love those kinds of nods to extinct attractions! We also like in Pooh Corner here how if you look into the kitchen where they're making the treats, there are paintings of Pooh characters with the Country Bears as an acknowledgement that Pooh evicted them from Disneyland.

We just felt like they should have warned up about the cream cheese icing because that's not your "standard" cinnamon roll. At DCA, they actually have them at Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe, and there it does say "Signature Cinnamon Roll with Cream Cheese Icing." Oh well. Live and learn.

You should definitely go on Storybook Land again sometime! I think the Aladdin and Little Mermaid updates are the only ones from more contemporary movies, but we always have a lot of fun on that ride.

I was definitely proud of being the Rebel Spy. Tracy had gotten it on one of our rides in WDW, but this was my first time. I need to actually take a look at all of our combinations that we've gotten. We've definitely made it to each destination plenty of times, but I'm sure we're still nowhere near the 54. My favorites are probably Tattooine pod racing and the Naboo underwater ending. It actually took us until we had ridden at least 20 times to get that ending for the first time, and since then, we get it all the time!

We will definitely take advantage of our Disney time while we're young! Even now, though, we find we only make it to closing once in a very long while...



heaven2dc said:


> Another great update!  Too bad about the cinnamon rolls     Cream cheese frosting does not sound good at all!
> 
> Will def have to go on Storybook Land next visit - it looks so cute and I remember taking my youngest 3 on it on our first trip about 30 years ago.  I love that you remember so much about the different Star Tours destinations!  I really need to write down in a little journal what I love about each attraction because as soon as my tired feet get into the car for the 40 min ride home, I forget



Glad you agree with me on the Cinnamon Roll. I know some people love cream cheese frosting, but in a park with so many kids, I'm surprised they would have such a popular menu item have such a taste-specific feature like that. Ew.

Yes you should definitely go on Storybook Land soon. It's a lot of fun! And I've just been writing down all my notes about each visit in a Word document when we get home. Nothing fancy, but at least it helps me remember things!



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm another one that loves cream cheese frosting.



I definitely understand that some people like it. A warning would have been nice though...



Daisybelle said:


> I am equal parts jealous of your life right now and happy to be able to read about your adventures.    Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Between your report and Jess' I'm having to work on not being so jealous of others.



 I definitely understand! That's all a part of reading trip reports, I think. You see what other people are up to and just want to be there! Despite how content we are with Disneyland, I still read Jess' report and get jealous of WDW, so I think there's just no way around it!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face.

I have an identical hat to the one you're wearing.


----------



## AussieMumma

I love that statue of Walt & Mickey, it's so relaxed and carefree, the way I feel when we are in the parks 
Counting down the days until we are there again!


----------



## sarahk0204

tayalltheway said:


> We also loved seeing the fountain in Carthay Circle. You all know how I feel about kinetic water!



Yes, we do! 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sorry, another cream cheese frosting fan here   I agree with you though, it would have been nice if they included that info. on the bakery sign.

So cool that you were the Rebel Spy.  I've been it exactly one time, back in January, and I've been on that ride tons!  For some reason I get Hoth a lot and it's not my favorite scene 

I love, love, love the new DCA.  I liked, even loved, certain parts of the park before  -- but not the park as a whole.  Now I do.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm sitting here with the biggest smile on my face.
> 
> I have an identical hat to the one you're wearing.



I'm glad!!  And it's a good hat. Definitely keeps the sun out of my eyes!



AussieMumma said:


> I love that statue of Walt & Mickey, it's so relaxed and carefree, the way I feel when we are in the parks
> Counting down the days until we are there again!



I agree about the statue. The whole area just harkens back to such a cool time period. I love Buena Vista Street! Hope the days until your next trip pass quickly! 



sarahk0204 said:


> Yes, we do!
> 
> Thank you for the update!



Of course! Thanks for reading!



tdashgirl said:


> Sorry, another cream cheese frosting fan here   I agree with you though, it would have been nice if they included that info. on the bakery sign.
> 
> So cool that you were the Rebel Spy.  I've been it exactly one time, back in January, and I've been on that ride tons!  For some reason I get Hoth a lot and it's not my favorite scene
> 
> I love, love, love the new DCA.  I liked, even loved, certain parts of the park before  -- but not the park as a whole.  Now I do.



Ugh, these votes in support of cream cheese frosting 

I love being the Rebel Spy. My favorite is when they catch one of us making a ridiculous face! We always used to get Hoth. In fact, the first 5+ times we ever rode the new version, we only got Hoth. While at the time I was sick of it, now we rarely ever seem to get it and I miss it! 

Definitely agree with you about new DCA. Neither Tracy nor I got to experience DCA 1.0 in all its "glory," but based on everything I've read/seen, I think the new DCA is definitely change for the better.


----------



## tdashgirl

tayalltheway said:


> In fact, the first 5+ times we ever rode the new version, we only got Hoth. While at the time I was sick of it, now we rarely ever seem to get it and I miss it!


 I will dream about the day when I will miss Hoth 

I would love to hear what you guys thought about Luigi's when you finally got to try it.  The first time we rode it, thumbs down  But, on our trip in late June, DH got FP for RSR so DD9 and I got to ride it 3 times in a row with very minimal waits (it was park opening and *everybody* was at RSR.)  We got the hang of it and had a blast zooming and floating on air.


----------



## luulu1999

I have absolutely loved ypur report!!! I just decided the other day that when I get done with RN school I would LOVE to move to Cali and be a nurse at Disneyland!! My kiddos already want to move there lol....its gonna be a year before we get to go on our second trip but I absolutely can not wait


----------



## dizneefan13

Yay! You got to see BVS and Carsland.  I agree, they are both awesome.

But I am one of the few who liked DCA even before it was redone.  

I am loving your TR especially since we will be spending a few months down there this fall/winter.  

You've given lots of good tips, not only about the parks but about what its like to live there.  

BTW what's with this area not providing refrigerators in their apartment rentals????  I'm hoping to rent one reasonably.  We'll be starting out with airbeds and camping chairs for furniture.  This will be interesting...and fun I think! Although I'm much more adventurous than my husband...lol


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> I will dream about the day when I will miss Hoth
> 
> I would love to hear what you guys thought about Luigi's when you finally got to try it.  The first time we rode it, thumbs down  But, on our trip in late June, DH got FP for RSR so DD9 and I got to ride it 3 times in a row with very minimal waits (it was park opening and *everybody* was at RSR.)  We got the hang of it and had a blast zooming and floating on air.



Believe me, there MAY come a time someday when you too will miss Hoth. Maybe...

I'll write about our full thoughts on Luigi's in one of the updates coming very soon, but I will say that our opinion of it is much like your new one seems to be, and the polar opposite of most of the opinions I've heard. 



luulu1999 said:


> I have absolutely loved ypur report!!! I just decided the other day that when I get done with RN school I would LOVE to move to Cali and be a nurse at Disneyland!! My kiddos already want to move there lol....its gonna be a year before we get to go on our second trip but I absolutely can not wait



I'm so glad you've been enjoying! Thanks for reading along 

You should absolutely move here when you are done with school! I'm sure it's a great place to have a nursing job. Hopefully the time will fly by before your next trip here!



dizneefan13 said:


> Yay! You got to see BVS and Carsland.  I agree, they are both awesome.
> 
> But I am one of the few who liked DCA even before it was redone.
> 
> I am loving your TR especially since we will be spending a few months down there this fall/winter.
> 
> You've given lots of good tips, not only about the parks but about what its like to live there.
> 
> BTW what's with this area not providing refrigerators in their apartment rentals????  I'm hoping to rent one reasonably.  We'll be starting out with airbeds and camping chairs for furniture.  This will be interesting...and fun I think! Although I'm much more adventurous than my husband...lol



I think we honestly would have liked DCA before it was redone too, but I'm glad we love BVS and Cars Land!

I'm glad that reading along has helped you plan your long-term trip this fall! Hopefully you can utilize some of our tips when you're here. Your spirit of adventure sounds like fun, and I'm sure you'll make the best of your living situation whatever it ends up being!! And I have no idea what's up with the stupid fridge rule here. I'm glad we ended up not having to deal with moving one, but I'm sure the time will come someday when we do...


----------



## tdashgirl

> The easy accessibility is one of my favorite things about this ride, but I really like it in general! I think its a great dark ride in the spirit of the classics, and the fact that we never have to wait to get on means that we often pop in there for a break from the crowds, the heat, or whatever else is bothering us on any given day. After a short line, voilawere transported under the sea.


I couldn't agree more!  A lot of people seem really upset about this ride and the amount of real estate it takes up -- but I think it's awesome.  Classic dark ride, takes you into Ariel's world, is a super fast-loader ... I'm just not sure what people were expecting   It's not RSR nor does it try to be ... and there isn't 2 hour+ waits! 

And agreed about Starbucks.  I think it was very nicely done, doesn't "scream" Starbucks, and the cups are super cute.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Just checking in again.  I need to catch up on your last couple of posts again (I just did the quick scan tonight).....and hope to find time at the weekend.  3D life has been hectic!


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> I couldn't agree more!  A lot of people seem really upset about this ride and the amount of real estate it takes up -- but I think it's awesome.  Classic dark ride, takes you into Ariel's world, is a super fast-loader ... I'm just not sure what people were expecting   It's not RSR nor does it try to be ... and there isn't 2 hour+ waits!
> 
> And agreed about Starbucks.  I think it was very nicely done, doesn't "scream" Starbucks, and the cups are super cute.



I'm just so glad there aren't super long waits for it here. I can't believe it's usually over an hour at WDW! At least we know we never need to ride it there since it's the exact same!

We LOVE the design on the Starbucks cups. I wish they would make a reusable mug with that design on them.



PrincessInOz said:


> Just checking in again.  I need to catch up on your last couple of posts again (I just did the quick scan tonight).....and hope to find time at the weekend.  3D life has been hectic!



Hope real life has been more manageable this weekend! Don't you just hate when it intrudes like that?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pics of Carsland.  

Love that hat Tracy's got.  Really so cute!


----------



## oypoodles

The weather looks great! 
You two look like you are having so much fun!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Love the Carsland pictures especially at night.  Looks like a lot of fun for a child and an adult who's still a child (that's me)!

Question about the weather.  I will be there Jan. 4 to 11.  I was not planning on bringing heavy coats but it looks like you are wearing them.  Should we bring them?


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pics of Carsland.
> 
> Love that hat Tracy's got.  Really so cute!



Glad you like the pictures! I like Tracy's Duffy hat as well. It was a good choice 



oypoodles said:


> The weather looks great!
> You two look like you are having so much fun!



The weather was really nice in late-February, though a little on the cold side at night. We were fans. And we are indeed having lots of fun! 



RI Disney Star said:


> Love the Carsland pictures especially at night.  Looks like a lot of fun for a child and an adult who's still a child (that's me)!
> 
> Question about the weather.  I will be there Jan. 4 to 11.  I was not planning on bringing heavy coats but it looks like you are wearing them.  Should we bring them?



It is definitely a lot of fun for adults with Peter Pan syndrome (which is exactly what we are!!) 

When it comes to the weather, it's sort of hard to say. In early January, we were definitely wearing our heavy coats when night fell because it does get cold (30s and 40s). It seemed like we were always the only ones around in REALLY heavy coats, but we also always saw people in lighter jackets complaining about being chilly, and we never felt cold in our down coats. I guess I would say bring a variety of layers (whatever will fit in your luggage) and decide what to wear once you get here. At least you will know the days should be quite comfortable (probably highs in the 60s and low 70s).


----------



## franandaj

Wow!   you guys got a lot done!  So glad to follow your report!  You two are too cool with what you do.  I hope we can visit as may spots as you had!!!!


----------



## dizneefan13

Thanks for another great installment!  Your reports help keep me connected to Disney, living so far away.

We do the same thing as you do.  We follow a flexible plan and ride the rides with no waits over about 20 minutes...sometimes we'll wait 30 depending on our mood.

Happy to see you got to ride Peter Pan without the usual 40 minute wait.  

Where would you recommend we stand while the fireworks are going on so we can be one of the first to ride PP once they open the rides again when fireworks are finished?


----------



## Daisybelle

The porch on Main Street! I couldn't remember where I had read about that.

We were just there in July and I had told my daughter that I had read about a porch on Main street that had chairs on it and that I really wanted to find them when they were empty and sit and eat ice cream and watch people go by.
On one of our last nights we were starting to wear out but were determined to stay until the park closed.  We were walking down Main Street and to my great delight, the porch was empty!  
We sat up there with our treat and watched people go by until Midnight.  We played a game of 'Guess how many days they've been at DLR' as we people watched.  

So thank you for the wonderful tip!  It's one of our favorite memories from our trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice pictures of the fireworks and you managed to get Tink!

What a great night!  And congrats on getting the 200+ tweet special.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> Wow!   you guys got a lot done!  So glad to follow your report!  You two are too cool with what you do.  I hope we can visit as may spots as you had!!!!



We were definitely good at getting a lot done on these first few days! As much as we wanted to pace ourselves, it was hard to get into the mindset of realizing we could come back whenever we want! Hopefully you'll be able to do a lot when you get down here this weekend! I'm glad that you're enjoying reading 



dizneefan13 said:


> Thanks for another great installment!  Your reports help keep me connected to Disney, living so far away.
> 
> We do the same thing as you do.  We follow a flexible plan and ride the rides with no waits over about 20 minutes...sometimes we'll wait 30 depending on our mood.
> 
> Happy to see you got to ride Peter Pan without the usual 40 minute wait.
> 
> Where would you recommend we stand while the fireworks are going on so we can be one of the first to ride PP once they open the rides again when fireworks are finished?



I'm so glad we can bring you a piece of Disney when you can't be here. That's one thing I definitely am trying to do!

I think being flexible about your plan is the only way to go. We are all about trying to find the shortest waits. I'm sure we spend just as much time walking from place to place as we would just waiting in line, but we like our way of doing things!

I would say that it doesn't REALLY matter where you watch the fireworks to get in line for that Fantasyland rope drop because it doesn't happen until at least 15-30 minutes after the fireworks are finished (they have to get an all-clear from the fire marshal before they let anyone back in). So I'd just find a good spot in Fantasyland and watch from there. I know at it's a small world, they pump in the music and do some projections on the facade, so that might be a good place to watch and then you can head over and join the mob waiting to get back into Fantasyland.



Daisybelle said:


> The porch on Main Street! I couldn't remember where I had read about that.
> 
> We were just there in July and I had told my daughter that I had read about a porch on Main street that had chairs on it and that I really wanted to find them when they were empty and sit and eat ice cream and watch people go by.
> On one of our last nights we were starting to wear out but were determined to stay until the park closed.  We were walking down Main Street and to my great delight, the porch was empty!
> We sat up there with our treat and watched people go by until Midnight.  We played a game of 'Guess how many days they've been at DLR' as we people watched.
> 
> So thank you for the wonderful tip!  It's one of our favorite memories from our trip.



I'm so glad we helped you discover "the porch"!!

It's such a great place to just sit back and people-watch, and I LOVE the game your family played while you did so! Sounds like a great trip that you had, and I'm glad it ended so well 



PrincessInOz said:


> Nice pictures of the fireworks and you managed to get Tink!
> 
> What a great night!  And congrats on getting the 200+ tweet special.



Glad you liked the pictures! I was shocked I was able to snap one of Tink while she went by so fast 

It really was a great night in the parks, and we loved finally being able to take advantage of a DCA Today Twitter special after following them for so long from outside the parks.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think I was expecting a different kind of Pocahontas picture.  

What awesome pixie dust to get in the Fast pass side of the queue due to kindness of comparative strangers.  I think that's what I love most about being at Disney....there just seems to be random acts of kindness almost everywhere; if you choose to look for it.

Great update.


----------



## Luisa

Aww, how fantastic to meet Panchos mum! I'm going to have to make sure I pay them a visit when I'm there, I just love donkeys. How lucky you both were to get on RSR with such a long wait, I've only been on it once and would love to ride it at night.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tdashgirl

Great updates!!!


----------



## dizneefan13

I love how excited you are about RSR....me too!

Last time we were down there, we rode it as many times as we could using the single rider line.  And yes, Radiator Springs at night is just gorgeous.  They did a fabulous job with the scenery and lighting and everything.

And to get on the ride with such a short wait!  Talk about Disney magic, the people who shared their fast pass with you...well, that's what is so amazing about Disneyland, you never know what is coming next!  What a great surprise.


_The reunions over, we went back to resume our day at Disneyland, though we may have been better off if we had just stayed at the Ranch for the rest of the day_

Uh oh...sounds ominous!


----------



## mrfrogandme




----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I think I was expecting a different kind of Pocahontas picture.
> 
> What awesome pixie dust to get in the Fast pass side of the queue due to kindness of comparative strangers.  I think that's what I love most about being at Disney....there just seems to be random acts of kindness almost everywhere; if you choose to look for it.
> 
> Great update.



 I love that you were expecting a princess and got a donkey! Very good.

We definitely lucked out with getting to go on RSR that night. Someone knew that we could use a little extra magic to top off our day!  Disney people are a great lot, and we've had many other good experiences in the months since.



Luisa said:


> Aww, how fantastic to meet Panchos mum! I'm going to have to make sure I pay them a visit when I'm there, I just love donkeys. How lucky you both were to get on RSR with such a long wait, I've only been on it once and would love to ride it at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You ABSOLUTELY must go back to the Ranch and visit with the donkeys. They're among my favorite "attractions" at Disneyland 

Hopefully you can also figure out a way to ride RSR at night as it is spectacular. You're only outside to appreciate the lights for a small portion of the ride, but if you remember to look around, you'll experience some awesome views!



tdashgirl said:


> Great updates!!!



Thanks! Glad you're enjoying 



dizneefan13 said:


> I love how excited you are about RSR....me too!
> 
> Last time we were down there, we rode it as many times as we could using the single rider line.  And yes, Radiator Springs at night is just gorgeous.  They did a fabulous job with the scenery and lighting and everything.
> 
> And to get on the ride with such a short wait!  Talk about Disney magic, the people who shared their fast pass with you...well, that's what is so amazing about Disneyland, you never know what is coming next!  What a great surprise.
> 
> 
> _The reunions over, we went back to resume our day at Disneyland, though we may have been better off if we had just stayed at the Ranch for the rest of the day_
> 
> Uh oh...sounds ominous!



The whole experience with RSR was the perfect "first experience" with the ride. We loved every minute of it, from the start of the queue up through the exit, and we continue to love it every time. I think it's beautiful during the day and majestic at night. No complaints here 

As you'll see, the rest of our next day didn't fare quite as well, but what can you do? 



mrfrogandme said:


>


----------



## PrincessInOz

Awww.  So sorry you weren't feeling well on Dapper Dan day and I'm glad you got out of there.  DLR is no fun when you're not well.

Seems like the day after was much better, crowd wise.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Taylor, I'm so sorry you had to have that unfortunate experience at Disneyland--how miserable for you!

I'm also sorry that the morning of Dapper Day was crowded--we arrived there that day, in the late afternoon and evening, and the only place we found crowding, was on Main Street (especially at the Plaza Inn)!

On a good note, your fireworks pictures are really beautiful, and my favorite pic is the one of you and Tracy, on the Main Street Front Porch--so fun!


----------



## luulu1999

Love all the pics!!...My DD4 was TERRIFIED of the country bears she would not go near any of them!! And would actually run if one came near her   We missed so much on our last trip so I can't wait to go back for our 10 day trip next summer....and were planning on getting the Deluxe AP's and going back the summer after also...I would love to take each kid for their b day just me and them but I don't know if that will be in the budget or not


----------



## Cyette

Terrific story, from beginning to (this current) end.

I cry every time at the fireworks, too.  Our favorite (unplanned) spot to watch them has been on the canal boats when Fantasyland shuts down....so peaceful and amazing to see them high above you.

You two are a lovely, lovely couple.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Awww.  So sorry you weren't feeling well on Dapper Dan day and I'm glad you got out of there.  DLR is no fun when you're not well.
> 
> Seems like the day after was much better, crowd wise.



I was glad we were able to make a quick exit as well. Definitely wasn't the place to be that day, especially with all those crowds EVERYWHERE.

The day after was MUCH better.



Cheshirecatty said:


> Taylor, I'm so sorry you had to have that unfortunate experience at Disneyland--how miserable for you!
> 
> I'm also sorry that the morning of Dapper Day was crowded--we arrived there that day, in the late afternoon and evening, and the only place we found crowding, was on Main Street (especially at the Plaza Inn)!
> 
> On a good note, your fireworks pictures are really beautiful, and my favorite pic is the one of you and Tracy, on the Main Street Front Porch--so fun!



Luckily the situation itself wasn't anything new in terms of how I was feeling. It just stunk to have it happen at Disneyland. Oh well, at least we were able to make an escape.

That's interesting that it wasn't crowded when you were there on Dapper Day. It wasn't even that early when we were there (after lunch, probably around 1-3?) so we must have just arrived with the bulk of the crowds and they didn't stick around for that long.

Glad you liked the pictures! I was very proud of my little camera for capturing some good fireworks ones! And we always love taking a few "selfies" on our porch 



luulu1999 said:


> Love all the pics!!...My DD4 was TERRIFIED of the country bears she would not go near any of them!! And would actually run if one came near her   We missed so much on our last trip so I can't wait to go back for our 10 day trip next summer....and were planning on getting the Deluxe AP's and going back the summer after also...I would love to take each kid for their b day just me and them but I don't know if that will be in the budget or not



I can honestly understand being scared of the Country Bears. They're probably among the tallest characters in the parks and could easily seem imposing to a kid.

A 10 day trip sounds great! As does getting APs so you can return again the following year-- way to plan ahead! Hopefully you can also make it out for the kids' birthdays too. That sounds like it would be a special experience!



Cyette said:


> Terrific story, from beginning to (this current) end.
> 
> I cry every time at the fireworks, too.  Our favorite (unplanned) spot to watch them has been on the canal boats when Fantasyland shuts down....so peaceful and amazing to see them high above you.
> 
> You two are a lovely, lovely couple.



Thank you! I'm so glad you're enjoying reading along. 

That sounds like a great place to watch the fireworks, though it must be very difficult to time correctly. Sounds like one of those things you just have to luck into!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic to get into RSR last thing.

That pizza looks good.  I think I'll put it on my list for September.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sorry to hear about dapper day 

I love Monsters Inc too   I'm not a big fan of the Ghost Galaxy overlay (it makes it too bright in there and kinda ruins the coaster-in-the-dark effect for me) and I'm glad it's only there for about a month. 

Sooooo cool that you got to ride RSR at closing.  I need to try to do that someday!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Wow you are certainly making good use of your new AP sounds like you're having a great time xx


----------



## disneymania0711

I read your trip reports and now your "life" report.  All very interesting and wonderfully retold.  You are a talented storyteller


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dapper Day was so crowded!  That is the day that we got there and we spent the afternoon in the park.  I thought our whole trip was pretty crowded...but then again the last (and first) time we'd been to DL was before the Carsland expansion.


----------



## franandaj

OK finally all caught up again after the D23 convention!  You two really packed it in during those first few days of passholderdom!

Sorry you had a day of feeling cruddy at the parks.  We've been getting out there a little bit more often, so maybe we will run into you.  Nice that you could experience a little magic from other folks in riding RSR.  Looking forward to hearing more about your experiences.  

It must be difficult to write about what has happened so long ago.  I'm having trouble remembering the details of my D23 Expo trip and that was only a couple weeks ago!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

You two look like you are having lots of fun with your APs!  Love the photo's. 

Have been busy watching the entire series of Greek  I just finished the final season!  Loved it, thanks for the recommendation .  I am bit lost as to what to watch next ...  I might have to go back and watch Gilmore Girls again!   Unless you have any suggestions???


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic to get into RSR last thing.
> 
> That pizza looks good.  I think I'll put it on my list for September.



We were very glad we timed the single rider line just right that night.

I definitely recommend getting the pizza, and maybe try to go during the dinner rush so that it hasn't been sitting out for too long...



tdashgirl said:


> Sorry to hear about dapper day
> 
> I love Monsters Inc too   I'm not a big fan of the Ghost Galaxy overlay (it makes it too bright in there and kinda ruins the coaster-in-the-dark effect for me) and I'm glad it's only there for about a month.
> 
> Sooooo cool that you got to ride RSR at closing.  I need to try to do that someday!



Yeah, Dapper Day wasn't great, but we moved past it as best we could.

I'm not remembering how bright the ghost effect was during Ghost Galaxy, but that's probably because we had never been on the ride in its normal incarnation before when we rode the overlay. I'll have to see how we think it compares this year.

RSR at closing is definitely fun! I just love the ride at night in general, and it's nice when it doesn't feel QUITE as crazily busy.



tinkerbells mum said:


> Wow you are certainly making good use of your new AP sounds like you're having a great time xx



We've definitely been having a great time with our passes! Now I just need to find the time to catch up on the months of visits that I still need to report on!! 



disneymania0711 said:


> I read your trip reports and now your "life" report.  All very interesting and wonderfully retold.  You are a talented storyteller


----------



## PrincessInOz

Always take the left fork!!....to the RSR fastpass machines.



So sorry to read that you had an early morning episode.

And I am sympathetic of GAC guests; just as I am sympathetic of people with scooters.  If Disney implements a system to help them enjoy the Happiest Place on Earth and there are processes in place for the issue of the card, then it really isn't anyone else's business.  And if there is inconsistency in the implementation of the process, then that is all about being human.

So glad you got it off your chest (and allowed me a little support rant as well).


----------



## Apopper74

Awesome life report. 

Everything you wrote about how you feel about the using the GAC, I feel the same. I have MS. While I am still mobile and have more good days than not, Disney touring is hard and takes a lot out of me in little. Having 2 young kids one in a stroller, I need to be on my feet not on an ECV or wheelchair. Besides, knowing my eventual fate I want to enjoy my legs & I want my kids to remember me a certain way at Disney. If people who abused this system only knew how selfish they are and others understand there are a lot of invisible disabilities.


----------



## AussieMumma

I'm glad you wrote that post about your experience with the GAC. I hope some of those people that 'speak before they think' read it also and realise that what you see is not always what you think it is. 
I have no experience with the GAC, but I work with additional needs children that "look normal", and the stories their parents have told me about what certain know it all's have had the nerve to say to their faces, absolutely appalls me 

Looking forward to reading more about your amazing adventures


----------



## AbbyMarie

I'm a newbie to the Disboards, but I have been reading about your adventures and really enjoying your report.  My husband and I are also high school sweethearts - we met as Freshmen and have been married for 23 years.  You guys are such a cute couple!

I'm terrible about commenting, but I had to come out of lurkdom to thank you for your recent insight on the GAC situation.  My sister has a 14 year old son with many special needs, but from outward appearances he seems fine.  He really wants to go to Disneyland, and they had been in the early stages of planning a trip when all of the GAC problems surfaced.  Now she is afraid to pursue using a GAC, but there is no way he would be able to handle the lines.  She has even had friends comment "I guess he's just not meant to go to Disney" - which is so sad and so wrong.  There are so many other things he can't do, and in my opinion, everyone should be able to go to Disney!

Thanks for sharing your experiences with all of us!


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

You did an awesome report on the use of GAC for guests with invisible disabilities.  A Dr. at the Mayo Clinic gave my husband some great advice right after he told him "You have ALS-- aka Lou Gehrigs".   He told my husband to not use all his energy getting to the game, use an EVC saving your energy to enjoy the ball game.  I remember going to WDW first time and having to show Guest Services a special note from Dr. explaining why husband needed use of wheelchair access.  Disney was wonderful in making the parks easier for husband to enjoy.  First few years he needed HM, pirates, Small world,  the ride at the land where you ride a boat thru the growing areas,  oh heck just anything that was moving when you get on.  My husbands diagnosis is correct as there are tests that have confirmed ALS but for only God to know he has out lived this illness by far.  We are planning a trip to DL that is coming up soon to celebrate his 81 birthday although he looks 60.  We are those "old fogies" that still love the magic of Disney.  He is no longer able to enjoy rides except maybe one -- Small World-- as they have a special boat that he can drive his Electric wheel chair right on.  Just to be fortunate enough to make this trip possible we need to have a hospital bed in our room.  This is one reason we stay on property as Disney hotels are wonderful in making sure room is ready and bed is set up for our stay.  

I am surprised that a plaid would say they did not need to accommodate people with disabilities. . (within reason).   There is the People with Disabilities Act that ensures access most areas that people without disabilities do.  Nuf said on this.

Here is my  this trip.  I do home dialysis-- been waiting for a donor kidney for going on 7 years now --, have neuropathy of my feet-- think feet on fire with needles poking at my soles ,  I am recently insulin dependent.  I to can walk so this trip I am going to get an EVC to get to the park then walk along side husbands wheelchair while in park.  I would hate to think about the stares and whispers if both us were in EVC's although his is an actual electric chair.  ( He has the one similar to what Christopher Reeves used).  

I hope you and Tracey can enjoy the parks in a manner that lets you enjoy your time at the parks as most others are able to.  I totally understand the stares and whispers that you might get taking a Wheelchair to access then standing up to get on ride.  I always need to remember to take care of your health.  The gawkers, mean people, stares, whispers are just sad  but at the end of the day they will not be the ones to care for you.  Enjoy what ever and however that works best for you and use my saying " Oh, heck with them-- they will never see me again" .

From a lurker, not a poster.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Sorry to hear about the GAC troubles.  I was completely unaware of and/or oblivious to anyone using a GAC when we were in Disneyland, but then again I always assume if someone uses a wheelchair or enters a ride from the wheelchair access area that it is for a legitimate reason, even if I can't see what that reason may be.  Some people are too quick to judge others.  
I hope that you are able to still enjoy Disneyland as much as possible and look forward to hearing about your continued adventures.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Always take the left fork!!....to the RSR fastpass machines.
> 
> So sorry to read that you had an early morning episode.
> 
> And I am sympathetic of GAC guests; just as I am sympathetic of people with scooters.  If Disney implements a system to help them enjoy the Happiest Place on Earth and there are processes in place for the issue of the card, then it really isn't anyone else's business.  And if there is inconsistency in the implementation of the process, then that is all about being human.
> 
> So glad you got it off your chest (and allowed me a little support rant as well).



Now we know about the RSR Fastpass method (though we've yet to make it back to another rope drop to do it right!)

I'm glad to hear you have some of the same opinions on the GAC as well, and thanks for reading my rant 



Apopper74 said:


> Awesome life report.
> 
> Everything you wrote about how you feel about the using the GAC, I feel the same. I have MS. While I am still mobile and have more good days than not, Disney touring is hard and takes a lot out of me in little. Having 2 young kids one in a stroller, I need to be on my feet not on an ECV or wheelchair. Besides, knowing my eventual fate I want to enjoy my legs & I want my kids to remember me a certain way at Disney. If people who abused this system only knew how selfish they are and others understand there are a lot of invisible disabilities.



Thanks so much for sharing your story about dealing with an invisible disability as well! I think it's great that you are able to tour the parks as much on foot as possible and make great Disney memories with your kids  Hopefully you continue to have mostly good days for many years to come 



AussieMumma said:


> I'm glad you wrote that post about your experience with the GAC. I hope some of those people that 'speak before they think' read it also and realise that what you see is not always what you think it is.
> I have no experience with the GAC, but I work with additional needs children that "look normal", and the stories their parents have told me about what certain know it all's have had the nerve to say to their faces, absolutely appalls me
> 
> Looking forward to reading more about your amazing adventures



I too hope that at least someone who might have been too quick to judge in the past reads and maybe changes their attitude. That's the best thing I could hope for with my post. Thanks for reading and supporting  Hope you continue to enjoy hearing about our adventures.



AbbyMarie said:


> I'm a newbie to the Disboards, but I have been reading about your adventures and really enjoying your report.  My husband and I are also high school sweethearts - we met as Freshmen and have been married for 23 years.  You guys are such a cute couple!
> 
> I'm terrible about commenting, but I had to come out of lurkdom to thank you for your recent insight on the GAC situation.  My sister has a 14 year old son with many special needs, but from outward appearances he seems fine.  He really wants to go to Disneyland, and they had been in the early stages of planning a trip when all of the GAC problems surfaced.  Now she is afraid to pursue using a GAC, but there is no way he would be able to handle the lines.  She has even had friends comment "I guess he's just not meant to go to Disney" - which is so sad and so wrong.  There are so many other things he can't do, and in my opinion, everyone should be able to go to Disney!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with all of us!



Thank you so much for coming out of lurkdom and commenting! I love that you and your husband have been together for so long! 

I agree that it's terrible when people try to insist that someone with special needs shouldn't be able to enjoy Disneyland too, and I really hope that your sister finds a way to still take her son! I continue to have faith in the folks in charge at Disney, and I think that the current GAC controversy will be worked out in a way that everyone will still be able to find a way to enjoy the parks. So hopefully they'll be able to book the trip soon and really experience the magic.

Thanks for sharing your story. I hope you keep enjoying reading along.



Happy 2 B Me said:


> You did an awesome report on the use of GAC for guests with invisible disabilities.  A Dr. at the Mayo Clinic gave my husband some great advice right after he told him "You have ALS-- aka Lou Gehrigs".   He told my husband to not use all his energy getting to the game, use an EVC saving your energy to enjoy the ball game.  I remember going to WDW first time and having to show Guest Services a special note from Dr. explaining why husband needed use of wheelchair access.  Disney was wonderful in making the parks easier for husband to enjoy.  First few years he needed HM, pirates, Small world,  the ride at the land where you ride a boat thru the growing areas,  oh heck just anything that was moving when you get on.  My husbands diagnosis is correct as there are tests that have confirmed ALS but for only God to know he has out lived this illness by far.  We are planning a trip to DL that is coming up soon to celebrate his 81 birthday although he looks 60.  We are those "old fogies" that still love the magic of Disney.  He is no longer able to enjoy rides except maybe one -- Small World-- as they have a special boat that he can drive his Electric wheel chair right on.  Just to be fortunate enough to make this trip possible we need to have a hospital bed in our room.  This is one reason we stay on property as Disney hotels are wonderful in making sure room is ready and bed is set up for our stay.
> 
> I am surprised that a plaid would say they did not need to accommodate people with disabilities. . (within reason).   There is the People with Disabilities Act that ensures access most areas that people without disabilities do.  Nuf said on this.
> 
> Here is my  this trip.  I do home dialysis-- been waiting for a donor kidney for going on 7 years now --, have neuropathy of my feet-- think feet on fire with needles poking at my soles ,  I am recently insulin dependent.  I to can walk so this trip I am going to get an EVC to get to the park then walk along side husbands wheelchair while in park.  I would hate to think about the stares and whispers if both us were in EVC's although his is an actual electric chair.  ( He has the one similar to what Christopher Reeves used).
> 
> I hope you and Tracey can enjoy the parks in a manner that lets you enjoy your time at the parks as most others are able to.  I totally understand the stares and whispers that you might get taking a Wheelchair to access then standing up to get on ride.  I always need to remember to take care of your health.  The gawkers, mean people, stares, whispers are just sad  but at the end of the day they will not be the ones to care for you.  Enjoy what ever and however that works best for you and use my saying " Oh, heck with them-- they will never see me again" .
> 
> From a lurker, not a poster.



Thanks so much for sharing your experiences! It always helps to get a little insight from other people who actually have experience doing Disney with disabilities.

It sounds like you and your husband are great troopers and are doing your best not to let anything stop you from enjoying the magic of Disneyland. I find that so admirable, and I hope your upcoming trip turns out great! 



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Sorry to hear about the GAC troubles.  I was completely unaware of and/or oblivious to anyone using a GAC when we were in Disneyland, but then again I always assume if someone uses a wheelchair or enters a ride from the wheelchair access area that it is for a legitimate reason, even if I can't see what that reason may be.  Some people are too quick to judge others.
> I hope that you are able to still enjoy Disneyland as much as possible and look forward to hearing about your continued adventures.



I think that most good people have the same reaction as you in that they don't even really pay it much mind when they see someone using the GAC. It's the judgmental ones we have to watch out for!

We have definitely still been able to enjoy Disneyland in so many ways (and the assistance from the GAC has been a major part of that), so I have MANY more adventures that I look forward to sharing! Hopefully you'll enjoy reading about all of them too


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures of Carsland.

Glad that you had a better time in the queues.


----------



## tdashgirl

I never judged anybody with the GAC card, I always figured it was on them, their own personal sense of integrity, if they actually were abusing it.  Such a bummer that the Today show "expose" of this caused so many deserving people problems.  I guess it's true that all it takes is one person to ruin it for everyone


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm glad the GAC made the rest of your day more pleasant. 

I've never given any thought to those I see "going in the back door".  Many times they have to wait as long as the rest of us, or longer.  Like on POC for example.  That wheelchair entrance gets crazy sometimes!

So we know that you have your AP's and you are able to visit The Happiest Place on Earth quite often.   

Some of us, like me, are wondering how other things are going.  

Are you still working from home?  Tracy still liking her job?  Are you happy to be in Orange now after living there several months?  

We will be there in November and I'm sure going to be keeping my eye out for you too!


----------



## Turbanator

Many thanks for the great report and awesome pics tayalltheway


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

dizneefan13 said:


> Some of us, like me, are wondering how other things are going.
> 
> Are you still working from home?  Tracy still liking her job?  Are you happy to be in Orange now after living there several months?



 Good questions ... I'm interested to hear too!


----------



## Belle83

I am slowly getting all caught up! I love that you are writing about this experience, thanks for sharing it. 

I wanted to say that your Estes pictures are beautiful! My fiancé (boyfriend at the time) and I lived there temporarily at his parents' house. We still go up there to celebrate or get away, and are going up next weekend for my birthday!

Also, with the free Qdoba lunch...I truly feel Tracy's pain about the age thing. Story of my life. I'm glad you guys were able to get freebies out of it though


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures of Carsland.
> 
> Glad that you had a better time in the queues.



Thanks! I was glad too 



tdashgirl said:


> I never judged anybody with the GAC card, I always figured it was on them, their own personal sense of integrity, if they actually were abusing it.  Such a bummer that the Today show "expose" of this caused so many deserving people problems.  I guess it's true that all it takes is one person to ruin it for everyone



Like you, I had never given it a second thought before I started reading some of the comments on Twitter and the like. Oh well, as they say, "haters gonna hate." Hopefully Disney will figure out a good plan of action that won't mess things up for us too badly.



dizneefan13 said:


> I'm glad the GAC made the rest of your day more pleasant.
> 
> I've never given any thought to those I see "going in the back door".  Many times they have to wait as long as the rest of us, or longer.  Like on POC for example.  That wheelchair entrance gets crazy sometimes!
> 
> So we know that you have your AP's and you are able to visit The Happiest Place on Earth quite often.
> 
> Some of us, like me, are wondering how other things are going.
> 
> Are you still working from home?  Tracy still liking her job?  Are you happy to be in Orange now after living there several months?
> 
> We will be there in November and I'm sure going to be keeping my eye out for you too!





AussieDisneyNut said:


> Good questions ... I'm interested to hear too!



You are indeed correct about some of the GAC lines being much longer (especially PotC), but at least there's a place to sit!

Don't worry, I certainly won't be abandoning reporting about everything else that's gone on in our lives simply because we get to go to Disney now. It's just taken a while to report on the first few days of our passes because they were so action-packed.

Anyway, I'll have longer answers in future updates, but the Cliffs Notes version: 
Yes, I am still working at home, but I'm doing something I never would have predicted before and for which I can actually thank all of you (that's a tease, I know, but more on that later). Tracy still really likes her job. The company has some really great benefits including the ability to travel to a very convenient location for us (again, more on that soon). And yes, we definitely still like Orange--though these last few days it's been like 600 degrees and 150% humidity, so we haven't liked that one bit.

Hopefully we'll get to meet up with you when you're here in November. If you see us in the parks, please come say hi!! 



Turbanator said:


> Many thanks for the great report and awesome pics tayalltheway



Thank you for reading!! I'm so glad that I have this outlet to share our pictures and stories!



Belle83 said:


> I am slowly getting all caught up! I love that you are writing about this experience, thanks for sharing it.
> 
> I wanted to say that your Estes pictures are beautiful! My fiancé (boyfriend at the time) and I lived there temporarily at his parents' house. We still go up there to celebrate or get away, and are going up next weekend for my birthday!
> 
> Also, with the free Qdoba lunch...I truly feel Tracy's pain about the age thing. Story of my life. I'm glad you guys were able to get freebies out of it though



I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying reading along!

Glad you like the Estes pictures. We were actually just there again about a week ago, and it was still as lovely as ever. Hope you enjoy your weekend trip, and Happy Birthday!

We really enjoyed profiting a little from Tracy looking like she was 14 years old. Of course, they didn't question my age either, so apparently we just both look that young


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those beignets from Ralph Brennan's are great!

I'll be at DLR 15 - 16 September so I hope to hit up RB for some.  If you're at the parks those days, hope to bump into you!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Great update, good to hear that real life is going well, look forward to getting the details!   Lovely picture of the Blue Bayou dining area.

We loved the Bengal BBQ when we were in DL, whilst it did seem pricey, everyone enjoyed their skewer and the food was tasty and fresh.  And on reflection, I am happy to pay a bit extra for tasty, fresh and healthy options! 

My oldest daughter was obsessed by Sleeping Beauty when she was aged 4 - 5.  We watched this movie over and over again.  She would jump behind the sofa/lounge whenever Maleficent appeared, but wouldn't stop watching.  I actually won $50 from a magazine by quoting her reaction to the movie:  "I don't like Maleficent ...  but I love her dress!". 

As always, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## tdashgirl

Yes, thank you for the teaser update 

I agree with you about the skewers - yes, tasty and yes, expensive and yes, far too easy to just duplicate at home.  I tried them once and while I loved them, I prefer to spend my Disney dollars on things not so easily duplicated (such as those tasty corn dogs you mentioned  )

How cool that you got to do the special Fantasyland thing even though you didn't see the movie...looks like it all worked out 

Love the celebrity sightings and the fact that you guys got hooked on The Bachelor   One of my guilty pleasures too


----------



## heaven2dc

tayalltheway said:


> Chapter 59
> After-Hours in the Kingdom
> 
> Tracy and I were both jonesing for a snack and realized we could get one for free by taking the Bakery Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we entered the building, we were handed our slices of sourdough bread. It was really quite delicious! We had tasted the bread before when we got bread bowls at Pacific Wharf Café, but we had never done the tour before.​




*I haven't even seen the Pacific Wharf Cafe - I really need to go in there as I love to watch bakers!*





> We noticed the beauty of the lit up Snow White fountain on the way out.



*Love this photo - you are really encouraging me to stay longer after dark! * 



> *Favorite Guilty-Pleasure TV Show*
> The Bachelor (Ugh, I feel dirty even admitting this one. Ill admit that we started watching just because we never had before and wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Then all the ridiculous personalities combined with such a ridiculous premise had us tuning in week after week. In the end, were also just hopeless romantics, and found ourselves wanting all these people to find SOMEONE they could live happily together with, even if we dont REALLY have that much faith in the process of The Bachelor/Bachelorette)




> [/COLOR]



*I am guilty of loving The Bachelor or Bachelorette shows - every Monday night that it came on I made certain I had my dinner and dishes finished by 8 o'clock lol*


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you shared your feelings on the GAC card.  I'm sort of on the weird end of the fence on this one.  I totally agree with you and your needing the GAC and that you should have access to it.  We have never pursued it because Fran has been so pathetic for the past 15 years, there has never been a doubt about her disability.  

What I appreciated was you candor about how you can't see another person's disability.  Technically I am not disabled.  My doctor will not give me a plaque and I really don't deserve one.  However, I can not walk around the parks for a day and be able to do it again the next day, or do anything the next day for that matter.

I broke the fifth metatarcel in my left foot back in 1999, and while I was fine for the first six or seven years, I can't walk more than one mile in a day before I end up paralyzed for the next couple days.  My partner Fran has RA and it is very obvious that she is disabled.  Technically I am not disabled, but I'm not willing to kill a week of my life for a day at the parks.  Because of that, I get my partner's "hand me down" scooters.

We both use the scooters when we go to the parks.  Now we don't regularly go on rides, normally we just go for dining and shopping.  Occasionally we go on rides, but mostly when we go we use fast passes, we don't pull the GAC FP (which isn't required when you are in a scooter), but I completely understand you thing about the stigma from other guests.  I look like I am completely well, and for the most part I am.  Unless I walk over a mile.  When that happens, I can't function for days afterwards.  

So back to the whole regular discussion, but I completely understand and wanted to let you know that I am on your side.

On the Bengal BBQ, that asparagus skewer is my absolute favorite in the park.  I understand about how you could make it at home for much less, and I plan on doing that.  I don't even have time to go out and enjoy the parks as much as I would like, I used to stuff asparagus with goat cheese and wrap them in prosciutto, at this time, I'm barely able to cook up the Hams, Tri Tips and Turkeys in my freezer before we move.  Making skewers wrapped in Bacon is so far beyond my radar (although I have many pounds of bacon in the freezer that I need to use up before we move!).

Anyways, love your updates and hope to run into you soon.  I will be at the park all day Wednesday, and we are doing the Aladdin show at 4:45.  I'll probably take off after that....but I'll be around the parks with another DISer Pinckoto....


----------



## tdashgirl

franandaj said:


> I used to stuff asparagus with goat cheese and wrap them in prosciutto



That sounds *amazing*.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Those beignets from Ralph Brennan's are great!
> 
> I'll be at DLR 15 - 16 September so I hope to hit up RB for some.  If you're at the parks those days, hope to bump into you!



We're going to be in Colorado that whole week or else we would have loved meeting up with you 

Hope you have a great trip, and definitely get some delicious Ralph Brennan's beignets!



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Great update, good to hear that real life is going well, look forward to getting the details!   Lovely picture of the Blue Bayou dining area.
> 
> We loved the Bengal BBQ when we were in DL, whilst it did seem pricey, everyone enjoyed their skewer and the food was tasty and fresh.  And on reflection, I am happy to pay a bit extra for tasty, fresh and healthy options!
> 
> My oldest daughter was obsessed by Sleeping Beauty when she was aged 4 - 5.  We watched this movie over and over again.  She would jump behind the sofa/lounge whenever Maleficent appeared, but wouldn't stop watching.  I actually won $50 from a magazine by quoting her reaction to the movie:  "I don't like Maleficent ...  but I love her dress!".
> 
> As always, looking forward to hearing more!



Bengal BBQ is definitely a little on the pricey side, but we were okay splitting two skewers and the tiger tail, so it didn't end up being any more expensive than some other meals around the park.

I love that story about your daughter, and way to make some money off of it! 



tdashgirl said:


> Yes, thank you for the teaser update
> 
> I agree with you about the skewers - yes, tasty and yes, expensive and yes, far too easy to just duplicate at home.  I tried them once and while I loved them, I prefer to spend my Disney dollars on things not so easily duplicated (such as those tasty corn dogs you mentioned  )
> 
> How cool that you got to do the special Fantasyland thing even though you didn't see the movie...looks like it all worked out
> 
> Love the celebrity sightings and the fact that you guys got hooked on The Bachelor   One of my guilty pleasures too



We've been pretty successful with our attempts at homemade bacon-wrapped asparagus on the grill, so most of our money just goes toward more corn dogs 

The Fantasyland event was great. It's not like it was too busy a day, so it wouldn't have been too crowded in Fantasyland anyway, but having it practically empty was very cool!

And I'm glad to hear you are guiltily hooked on The Bachelor as well. It's just one of those things... 



heaven2dc said:


> *I haven't even seen the Pacific Wharf Cafe - I really need to go in there as I love to watch bakers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love this photo - you are really encouraging me to stay longer after dark! *
> 
> 
> 
> *I am guilty of loving The Bachelor or Bachelorette shows - every Monday night that it came on I made certain I had my dinner and dishes finished by 8 o'clock lol*



The bakery tour is definitely worth going to occasionally! The whole process is pretty cool. And any excuse to walk around Disney after dark is good by me. The parks just come to life in such a different way once all the lights come on!

I have to admit that, of course, I watched The Bachelorette after being hooked on The Bachelor, and now the cycle will inevitably start over again this spring...



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you shared your feelings on the GAC card.  I'm sort of on the weird end of the fence on this one.  I totally agree with you and your needing the GAC and that you should have access to it.  We have never pursued it because Fran has been so pathetic for the past 15 years, there has never been a doubt about her disability.
> 
> What I appreciated was you candor about how you can't see another person's disability.  Technically I am not disabled.  My doctor will not give me a plaque and I really don't deserve one.  However, I can not walk around the parks for a day and be able to do it again the next day, or do anything the next day for that matter.
> 
> I broke the fifth metatarcel in my left foot back in 1999, and while I was fine for the first six or seven years, I can't walk more than one mile in a day before I end up paralyzed for the next couple days.  My partner Fran has RA and it is very obvious that she is disabled.  Technically I am not disabled, but I'm not willing to kill a week of my life for a day at the parks.  Because of that, I get my partner's "hand me down" scooters.
> 
> We both use the scooters when we go to the parks.  Now we don't regularly go on rides, normally we just go for dining and shopping.  Occasionally we go on rides, but mostly when we go we use fast passes, we don't pull the GAC FP (which isn't required when you are in a scooter), but I completely understand you thing about the stigma from other guests.  I look like I am completely well, and for the most part I am.  Unless I walk over a mile.  When that happens, I can't function for days afterwards.
> 
> So back to the whole regular discussion, but I completely understand and wanted to let you know that I am on your side.
> 
> On the Bengal BBQ, that asparagus skewer is my absolute favorite in the park.  I understand about how you could make it at home for much less, and I plan on doing that.  I don't even have time to go out and enjoy the parks as much as I would like, I used to stuff asparagus with goat cheese and wrap them in prosciutto, at this time, I'm barely able to cook up the Hams, Tri Tips and Turkeys in my freezer before we move.  Making skewers wrapped in Bacon is so far beyond my radar (although I have many pounds of bacon in the freezer that I need to use up before we move!).
> 
> Anyways, love your updates and hope to run into you soon.  I will be at the park all day Wednesday, and we are doing the Aladdin show at 4:45.  I'll probably take off after that....but I'll be around the parks with another DISer Pinckoto....



Thanks for sharing your story about touring with disabilities. It sounds like you definitely found the right solution for you in using a scooter! Certainly beats being paralyzed, I would say  Anyway, thanks for the support. 

I absolutely recommend using us some of your bacon by making your own Safari Skewers once you get to that point in your freezer! Quite delicious when homemade as well, in our experience. Your goat cheese/asparagus/prosciutto invention sounds very interesting too though!

Hopefully we get to run into you in the parks soon. We can only do after-work hours on weekdays, and this week the parks close so early that we don't know if we'll make it much at all, so we probably won't be catching you tomorrow. Hope you have a blast, though!


----------



## dizneefan13

Another great installment of your life's adventures!

I was wondering when you'd get around to riding Small World.  I love that ride even most people avoid it like the plague.  Sure the song sticks in your head....but that's half the fun, right? LOL

Glad you got to sit for WOC.  We have never timed it right to see that show yet, but I'm sure we will have plenty of opportunity when we are down for the winter.  I myself LOVE Fantasmic! and so far haven't had enough of it.  Of course dealing with the traffic jams it creates is no picnic.  But when we know for certain we will be dealing with the frustration of wall to wall people, we are prepared to be patient and just go with it.


----------



## Luisa

Another IASW fan! I always get a little excited about the platypuses and their eggs. I've also recently read Rollys book so love the connection.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic visit to DLR.  I love the vicarious living that I'm doing through your TR.  

Interesting to see how the CM manage GAC for RSR.  Always good to learn about the various techniques.





tayalltheway said:


> We're going to be in Colorado that whole week or else we would have loved meeting up with you
> 
> Hope you have a great trip, and definitely get some delicious Ralph Brennan's beignets!



Bummer on the timing!  And as luck will have it, I'm heading towards Arizona and the 4-corners section of Colorado after Anaheim.  I'll just bet a beignet and Tigger Tail that you and Tracy will be back in OC when I'm in CO!  


And I'll not only enjoy a beignet but I WANT a Tigger Tail AND a Dole Whip Float or four.  (Yes, I am pretty demanding that way.)


----------



## tayalltheway

dizneefan13 said:


> Another great installment of your life's adventures!
> 
> I was wondering when you'd get around to riding Small World.  I love that ride even most people avoid it like the plague.  Sure the song sticks in your head....but that's half the fun, right? LOL
> 
> Glad you got to sit for WOC.  We have never timed it right to see that show yet, but I'm sure we will have plenty of opportunity when we are down for the winter.  I myself LOVE Fantasmic! and so far haven't had enough of it.  Of course dealing with the traffic jams it creates is no picnic.  But when we know for certain we will be dealing with the frustration of wall to wall people, we are prepared to be patient and just go with it.



I'm glad you're still enjoying!

I think I'm just one of the people that is immune to the IASW song. It doesn't bother me in the least, and I actually stop noticing it mid-way through the ride.

You DEFINITELY have to find a way to see WoC when you're here this winter (though the show is going to have a holiday version, so I'm not sure how different it will be). We also LOVE Fantasmic! I think it's my favorite of all the Disney nighttime spectaculars on either coast, so I understand making that a priority. I definitely wish there were a way to do better crowd control when it was going on as well, but they do the best they can...



Luisa said:


> Another IASW fan! I always get a little excited about the platypuses and their eggs. I've also recently read Rollys book so love the connection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



The platypuses and their eggs are one of my favorite parts too! I love that whole room that starts with Hawaii and then moves over to Australia. Definitely my favorite section of the ride.



PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic visit to DLR.  I love the vicarious living that I'm doing through your TR.
> 
> Interesting to see how the CM manage GAC for RSR.  Always good to learn about the various techniques.
> 
> Bummer on the timing!  And as luck will have it, I'm heading towards Arizona and the 4-corners section of Colorado after Anaheim.  I'll just bet a beignet and Tigger Tail that you and Tracy will be back in OC when I'm in CO!
> 
> And I'll not only enjoy a beignet but I WANT a Tigger Tail AND a Dole Whip Float or four.  (Yes, I am pretty demanding that way.)



I'm always happy to provide some vicarious adventures. 

I'm sure as well that we will be gone from CO by the time you're there (though we'll be in Boulder/Denver the whole time anyway, so many miles from the four corners). Sounds like you've got a great trip planned, and I hope it can include all the Disneyland snacks you've demanded plus several more!


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad I'm all caught up and hope that we all meet up sometime.  I'm sorry you'll be gone when PIO and I are in the parks perhaps we will find each other another time!


----------



## PrincessInOz

DisMeets are a whole lot of fun.  Glad to see that you and OhioStateBuckeye met up.

Sorry that Steve has left California.  Must have been real sad to say goodbye.


----------



## dizneefan13

Ah sorry to hear Tracy's brother is moving (has moved LOL) to St Louis.  Its always nice to have family close by.

LOVE your drawings of Pooh.  Great job!  We have never even been in the Animation Academy but its on our list for our next visit.

And how cool you got to meet up with other DISers.  Hope we run into you in the parks during our next stay.

Oh and I was wondering...have you been to Universal?  I can't remember.
Last time we were there was like 10 years ago and it was fun, but that was before we became Disney fanatics.  So we're wondering if we should travel up there and visit again.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> I'm glad I'm all caught up and hope that we all meet up sometime.  I'm sorry you'll be gone when PIO and I are in the parks perhaps we will find each other another time!



I'm glad you're all caught up too and still enjoying reading! Definitely hope we can meet up sometime soon!!



PrincessInOz said:


> DisMeets are a whole lot of fun.  Glad to see that you and OhioStateBuckeye met up.
> 
> Sorry that Steve has left California.  Must have been real sad to say goodbye.



DIS meets ARE a lot of fun! We've since met others from the Internet and been equally pleased with all the interactions!

We were sad to see Steve go, but there's another piece of the story coming up eventually in which he might not be totally gone for good. 



dizneefan13 said:


> Ah sorry to hear Tracy's brother is moving (has moved LOL) to St Louis.  Its always nice to have family close by.
> 
> LOVE your drawings of Pooh.  Great job!  We have never even been in the Animation Academy but its on our list for our next visit.
> 
> And how cool you got to meet up with other DISers.  Hope we run into you in the parks during our next stay.
> 
> Oh and I was wondering...have you been to Universal?  I can't remember.
> Last time we were there was like 10 years ago and it was fun, but that was before we became Disney fanatics.  So we're wondering if we should travel up there and visit again.



We were definitely sad he went since he was our only family member in the area. Luckily, it happened right as we started finally meeting other people out here, so we didn't feel too alone.

You MUST do Animation Academy next time you're here! It's one of my absolute favorite attractions because it's a different experience each time and so much fun!

We were glad to meet up with folks from the DIS too. I definitely hope we get to meet you when you're here!

We have not been to Universal Hollywood (we have been to Orlando several times), so I'm not a good authority on that one. Once the Wizarding World is built here, I think we'll probably end up getting a pass, but for now, we just leave it alone and don't spend money going up there. I'm sure it's definitely fun, though, so if you have the time, it's probably worth going.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 62
A Reason to Celebrate

Click here to read more.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update.  That food at PCH Grill looks amazing.  What a great dinner for your anniversary (Happy Belated Anniversary, by the way).

Sorry to read about your job but I'm guessing that we'll be reading about what happened pretty soon and that you're employed again.  Hope that Tracy got new of that job soon after this time.


----------



## dizneefan13

Another great read! I'm getting so antsy to get back to the parks its not funny.  Your reports definitely get my Disney fix!

We haven't been in Paradise Pier since BEFORE it was a Disney hotel.  You are right, it does seem a bit out of the way.  But you've shown us that the restaurant is worth the trip.

And yeah, belated Happy First Date-iversary! You are a very cute couple! 

Our trip plans are shaping up and it looks like we will be there the first week in November.  I had located a month to month rental, but DH thought that would be a bit of a pain, especially since we'd have to find a refrigerator too!  So we will stay on Harbor for three weeks....yeah!  three weeks! and then go to L.A. for a week and stay at daughter's, then a week in Vegas at friends, then back to Disney for another two weeks.  We have been planning and saving for this trip forever so the reality of it actually getting closer is almost more than I can stand! LOL


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great update.  That food at PCH Grill looks amazing.  What a great dinner for your anniversary (Happy Belated Anniversary, by the way).
> 
> Sorry to read about your job but I'm guessing that we'll be reading about what happened pretty soon and that you're employed again.  Hope that Tracy got new of that job soon after this time.



Why thanks for the anniversary wishes. I'm so far behind that now we're closer to our next anniversary than this last one  The food was definitely great at PCH Grill! Now I want to go back there again soon...

The job issue was what it was. I hated having to go crawling back to an employer I was never happy with in the first place, so even though it paid the bills for a few months, I'm glad to have moved on. Tracy's job news wasn't too long coming either, luckily.



dizneefan13 said:


> Another great read! I'm getting so antsy to get back to the parks its not funny.  Your reports definitely get my Disney fix!
> 
> We haven't been in Paradise Pier since BEFORE it was a Disney hotel.  You are right, it does seem a bit out of the way.  But you've shown us that the restaurant is worth the trip.
> 
> And yeah, belated Happy First Date-iversary! You are a very cute couple!
> 
> Our trip plans are shaping up and it looks like we will be there the first week in November.  I had located a month to month rental, but DH thought that would be a bit of a pain, especially since we'd have to find a refrigerator too!  So we will stay on Harbor for three weeks....yeah!  three weeks! and then go to L.A. for a week and stay at daughter's, then a week in Vegas at friends, then back to Disney for another two weeks.  We have been planning and saving for this trip forever so the reality of it actually getting closer is almost more than I can stand! LOL



I'm glad to be helping you get your Disney fix. I think all of the hotels (PPH included) are definitely worth a visit (or several!). You'll have to judge how much it's changed since Disney took it over. Thanks for the anniversary wishes as well. Now we recently just celebrated 8 and a half years, which reminded me exactly how far behind I am on this report!!

Your plans sound like they are coming together quite well! Probably for the best to stay at hotels and with family/friends instead of doing a month to month rental in the end because there's all those extra things like the fridge to consider. Sounds like you'll be hopping all over the west between the time here and L.A./Vegas. I'm sure it will be a blast! Hopefully my tales will distract you for a little while longer before it's time for you to head out.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I just love how you can pop in and go for an animator's class everytime you head to DLR.

That's one of the things about being a local....you go for a couple of hours, hit the rides you wanna hit, enjoy the food, avoid the protein spills/shakes ....and then head home.

Great update.  I really enjoyed my ride through Storybookland today.


----------



## laur roo

tayalltheway said:


> We dream of one day seeing a Disneyland Cat acting like Godzilla in Story Book Land.



I concur with this statement.  I would pay good money to go into DLR after hours and have the CMs just letting kitties loose all over that attraction!  Even if the cats were just sleeping there, it would still be funny.  And if you ever do see any cats there, you better document it for all your readers to see...it's very important, lol!  

Haven't been able to comment on every update, but I've still been steadily reading along!  Loving all of the adventures thus far and looking forward to all those to come still for us readers!  Glad you and Tracy were able to get an awesome deal on a TS for your anniversary, I bet that made the day extra special!


----------



## dizneefan13

Wow good thing Tracy alerted you to the protein puddle...that would have put a real downer into your day! 

Your drawings of Pluto are totally cool! Do either of you draw outside of Disney? I'm a terrible sketcher, so I'm curious to see if the academy can help me draw something even remotely similar to the subject at hand.

I agree the little "extras" Disney provides really make the experience. We haven't seen "just add water" yet but if its going on while we are there we will try and watch it.  Goofy is my favorite.

And you mentioned seeing Duffy in one of the attractions.  That makes me wonder...how is your Duffy?  You haven't mentioned him in awhile.  Do you ever bring him with you these days to see his relatives? 

52 days until we leave the NW and head for THE PARKS!  I am so ready to go NOW but I know the day will be here before ya know it.  Time goes so fast!


----------



## BirdyGirl85

Wow, I have spent forever reading this thread, haha, but I enjoyed it!

I didn't know you can go into the Disney hotels and just hang out there, even if you are not a guest in that hotel.  I guess you can since you two were able to.  I would love to check out the Disney hotels, just to look around...  I would love to stay in a Disney hotel but I just can't justify spending so much money...  I don't make a lot of money, so we just stay at a cheaper motel when we go to Disney parks.

I would love to live near Disneyland and be able to go often, that is very awesome you two have been able to do that.  Your condo looks really nice too!


----------



## tdashgirl

These last few updates were so fun to read 

Yeah, it's kind of a shame about the restaurant at the PPH.  They never seem to have anybody in there.  We have only done Lilo and Stich's breakfast there, and that was a few years ago ... the food was really good and the character interaction was so much fun, yet it was 1/4 as busy as Goofy's Kitchen.

I agree with you about the kitties being let loose in Storybrook!  That would be so cute.


----------



## franandaj

I don't remember the last time that I posted.  I keep getting behind, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm still reading along!

It's too bad that you won't be around this weekend while PIO and I are running around at the parks.  I hope that you have a nice trip!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Taylor and Tracy - I'll be heading out in a couple of days and I don't know if I'll be checking in on this thread again before I leave.  Have a great time in Colorado and I'm sorry to miss you in SoCal this time.

I will be disconnecting from the ethernet as much as humanly possible; so I probably won't catch up on your posts until I return.

Keep well.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> I don't remember the last time that I posted.  I keep getting behind, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm still reading along!
> 
> It's too bad that you won't be around this weekend while *PIO and I are running around at the parks*.  I hope that you have a nice trip!



  Bring it on.


----------



## tayalltheway

Hi all. Not one of my typical updates tonight, but I just wanted to check in because I'm sure some of you saw that Tracy and I are in CO this week.

As you may have also seen, Boulder is being hit by some pretty RIDICULOUS floods right now. See this article for some crazy pictures: http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/09/12/boulder-colorado-flash-floods/2802833/

We're doing everything we can to stay safe and dry, though today we spent about 12 hours bailing water out of Tracy's parents' basement in an attempt to keep it from flooding. Eventually, we lost the war as the water started coming in through the foundation. So the basement is under water and Tracy and I are at a hotel down the street (where we are able to use both showers and toilets, hallelujah).

Unfortunately, the forecast shows the rains possibly continuing all day tomorrow so no one is out of the woods quite yet.

And for those of you who are wondering, Stupey Doodle is doing as well as she can. She sequestered herself under the deck outside for several hours during the rains because she would have had to go through a river of water to get back to the stairs. Tracy finally had to go save the day and carry her in.

Anyway, just didn't want any of you Internet pals of ours to be worried. I'll check in again as I have any updates


----------



## gardengirl2790

Wow, the footage of these floods is so scary. I'm very glad to hear that you all are safe, and poor little Stupey Doodle is safely inside. I certainly hope the rain subsides quickly.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Thanks for checking in, so glad you are all safe!! Take care!


----------



## franandaj

Wow! That's kind of scary!  I hope you keep the bail out going so that no one gets buried under water.  Thanks for giving us an update.  I wouldn't have known but I'm glad that you told us about your situation and that you are OK.  I'll let PIO know when I see her tomorrow, I'm sure she will at least like to know about your situation!

Stay safe and we hope you make it back home to So Cal safely!


----------



## Belle83

tayalltheway said:


> Hi all. Not one of my typical updates tonight, but I just wanted to check in because I'm sure some of you saw that Tracy and I are in CO this week.
> 
> As you may have also seen, Boulder is being hit by some pretty RIDICULOUS floods right now. See this article for some crazy pictures: http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2013/09/12/boulder-colorado-flash-floods/2802833/
> 
> We're doing everything we can to stay safe and dry, though today we spent about 12 hours bailing water out of Tracy's parents' basement in an attempt to keep it from flooding. Eventually, we lost the war as the water started coming in through the foundation. So the basement is under water and Tracy and I are at a hotel down the street (where we are able to use both showers and toilets, hallelujah).
> 
> Unfortunately, the forecast shows the rains possibly continuing all day tomorrow so no one is out of the woods quite yet.
> 
> And for those of you who are wondering, Stupey Doodle is doing as well as she can. She sequestered herself under the deck outside for several hours during the rains because she would have had to go through a river of water to get back to the stairs. Tracy finally had to go save the day and carry her in.
> 
> Anyway, just didn't want any of you Internet pals of ours to be worried. I'll check in again as I have any updates



oh no stay safe!! My friend got stuck sort of in between Boulder and Longmont and couldn't get a hotel because they were all full (he thankfully crashed with a coworker), but couldn't get home because of the roads.


----------



## dizneefan13

I thought about you when I saw the Boulder flooding on the news, but for some reason I thought you were going there this next week.

So glad to hear you are okay.  And stupey is okay!  Sounds like Tracy's parents house has some damage but hopefully nothing too serious?!!!

Thanks for letting us know, Taylor.


----------



## jeaneg

Thanks for letting us know that you're safe. I hope conditions improve soon.


----------



## tayalltheway

Another quick update. The rain finally stopped and the sun came out today.

We hit Home Depot at "rope drop" because they were getting in a shipment of sump pumps from Texas and we needed a couple more to get the water out of the basement. The line wrapped around the store, but it only took about an hour to get through. After a long day, we finally succeeded at getting the basement clear of standing water. At about 9:00pm tonight, Tracy's parents were able to wrangle one of the many carpet companies that just happen to be parked at neighbors' houses to come in and rip out all of the carpet before it had a chance to grow mold.

Hoping the basement will dry out quickly so we'll have a place to stay again next time we're out here. For now, we're still at the hotel down the street.

Stupey Doodle is doing well. She's recently started groaning in pleasure whenever you pet inside of her left ear, which is the closest thing to real affection that she's ever shown us 

Anyway, the Internet has recently come back up after being down, so hopefully I'll have a real update about our Disney-going life posted sometime soon!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

So glad you're OK, and that you got the basement taken care of.  (Talk about a working vacation!)

Give Stupey Doodle's ear a rub for me!


----------



## Luisa

Glad you guys and your family are ok. They've shown quite a lot of it on the news here and I really feel for those caught up in it. Stay safe!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tayalltheway said:


> Chapter 61
> DISers in Real Life
> 
> We didnt really know what we wanted to do with the rest of the evening, but we DID know that we wanted to facilitate our first ever DIS meet! Rachel (OhioStateBuckeye) and her boyfriend Brian were on the last day of their trip to Disneyland. After seeing us across the way at DCA one day, she had left a comment on my trip report, and we had exchanged numbers to plan on meeting up.
> 
> Tracy and I had just finished riding Soarin Over California when I got a text from Rachel saying they had just made it into DCA. We waited at a bench outside the attraction and met up with them after they finished using their Fastpasses for the same ride. It was great getting to meet up with and chat with our very first readers (Ill admit, we felt super famous), and Rachel and Brian couldnt have been nicer. Since it was their last day here, they admitted they were EXHAUSTED, but they had reservations for the Fantasmic Dessert Party that they needed to go check in for. After a quick conversation, they headed off to Disneyland and we headed home (taking a quick ride on the Red Car Trolley before exiting). It just felt so nice to have one of our DISboards interactions get to hop off the computer screen and take place in real life, so I was glad we got to have our little meet. You can read Rachel's side of the story on her great trip report (which included trips all over SoCal).
> 
> Continued in Next Post​





Thanks for the TR plug!

It was really nice meeting you guys.

I really need to catch up with all the rest of your adventures, I've been busy planning a nice 12 day WDW trip (and practicing for the TOT 10 mile ) so I've fallen a bit behind in all my trip report following.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I just love how you can pop in and go for an animator's class everytime you head to DLR.
> 
> That's one of the things about being a local....you go for a couple of hours, hit the rides you wanna hit, enjoy the food, avoid the protein spills/shakes ....and then head home.
> 
> Great update.  I really enjoyed my ride through Storybookland today.



I could just spend an entire day doing Animation Academy over and over again. I love it! We do definitely love that aspect of being local. It's no longer about rushing to do everything, but rather shaping your days around what you feel like doing at the moment. 



laur roo said:


> I concur with this statement.  I would pay good money to go into DLR after hours and have the CMs just letting kitties loose all over that attraction!  Even if the cats were just sleeping there, it would still be funny.  And if you ever do see any cats there, you better document it for all your readers to see...it's very important, lol!
> 
> Haven't been able to comment on every update, but I've still been steadily reading along!  Loving all of the adventures thus far and looking forward to all those to come still for us readers!  Glad you and Tracy were able to get an awesome deal on a TS for your anniversary, I bet that made the day extra special!



I know some people have spotted cats in there before, and I've even seen a couple pictures online. You know if we happened to see one romping about, we would obviously take as many pix as possible and relay them!

I'm glad to hear that you've still been enjoying reading along. Still plenty of great adventures to come! We definitely appreciated finding such a great deal for our anniversary dinner. Any occasion spent in Disney makes it extra special.



dizneefan13 said:


> Wow good thing Tracy alerted you to the protein puddle...that would have put a real downer into your day!
> 
> Your drawings of Pluto are totally cool! Do either of you draw outside of Disney? I'm a terrible sketcher, so I'm curious to see if the academy can help me draw something even remotely similar to the subject at hand.
> 
> I agree the little "extras" Disney provides really make the experience. We haven't seen "just add water" yet but if its going on while we are there we will try and watch it.  Goofy is my favorite.
> 
> And you mentioned seeing Duffy in one of the attractions.  That makes me wonder...how is your Duffy?  You haven't mentioned him in awhile.  Do you ever bring him with you these days to see his relatives?
> 
> 52 days until we leave the NW and head for THE PARKS!  I am so ready to go NOW but I know the day will be here before ya know it.  Time goes so fast!



I'm VERY glad she was looking out for me that afternoon and kept me from dirtying my shoes in the worst possible way.

Glad you liked our Pluto drawings. I do like to draw Disney characters for fun just as a little creative outlet, so I have a few of those "learn to draw" books and look up instructions for other characters online. But I've seen plenty of people who think their drawings at Animation Academy are going to be awful actually do quite well with the instructions provided. Since it's so step-by-step and they try to make it as easy as possible, I think anyone can succeed.

Definitely catch Instant Concert while you're here, especially if you're a big Goofy fan. It's a really fun little show.

Our Duffy is doing quite well! We don't bring him to the parks often at all because we just really don't want him to get dirtier than he already is. Instead, we'll sometimes bring Tracy's little keychain Duffy or her wristlet Duffy so he's there in spirit.

It's so exciting how quickly your adventure is approaching! I'm sure it will be here before you know it at this point! 



BirdyGirl85 said:


> Wow, I have spent forever reading this thread, haha, but I enjoyed it!
> 
> I didn't know you can go into the Disney hotels and just hang out there, even if you are not a guest in that hotel.  I guess you can since you two were able to.  I would love to check out the Disney hotels, just to look around...  I would love to stay in a Disney hotel but I just can't justify spending so much money...  I don't make a lot of money, so we just stay at a cheaper motel when we go to Disney parks.
> 
> I would love to live near Disneyland and be able to go often, that is very awesome you two have been able to do that.  Your condo looks really nice too!



Haha, congrats on getting through the whole thing! I know it's a LITTLE long... I'm glad you've been enjoying though!

It's awesome going into all the hotels. We picked up that idea from our experiences at WDW. Since so many of the hotels there are so well-themed, you can spend whole days just walking around the resorts. Most of the ones here are slightly less exciting, though I would agree with the argument that the Grand Californian is one of the most beautiful hotels Disney has done anywhere. If you're looking for a place to start, go with the Grand.

We definitely love living so close and getting to the parks so often. It's a wonderful situation for us!



tdashgirl said:


> These last few updates were so fun to read
> 
> Yeah, it's kind of a shame about the restaurant at the PPH.  They never seem to have anybody in there.  We have only done Lilo and Stich's breakfast there, and that was a few years ago ... the food was really good and the character interaction was so much fun, yet it was 1/4 as busy as Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> I agree with you about the kitties being let loose in Storybrook!  That would be so cute.



I'm glad you've been enjoying 

Glad to hear you had a good experience at the PCH Grill as well. On the one hand, I like it as a well-kept secret, but on the other hand, I wish it were a little more popular.

One day our dream of the kitties in Storybook Land will definitely come true. I know it!



franandaj said:


> I don't remember the last time that I posted.  I keep getting behind, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm still reading along!
> 
> It's too bad that you won't be around this weekend while PIO and I are running around at the parks.  I hope that you have a nice trip!



Glad to hear you've been enjoying reading along! Hope that you and PiO had a blast in Disneyland this past weekend! One of these days, we'll actually get to meet up with you!



PrincessInOz said:


> Taylor and Tracy - I'll be heading out in a couple of days and I don't know if I'll be checking in on this thread again before I leave.  Have a great time in Colorado and I'm sorry to miss you in SoCal this time.
> 
> I will be disconnecting from the ethernet as much as humanly possible; so I probably won't catch up on your posts until I return.
> 
> Keep well.



I hope you've been having a great trip!! Hopefully you're going to the part of CO that hasn't had any flooding issues. I think the western slope has been fine, luckily.

Glad that you have been disconnected from the Internet while you've been away. That's always one of my favorite parts of a Disney vacation-- feeling like you can get away from the real world.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks for the TR plug!
> 
> It was really nice meeting you guys.
> 
> I really need to catch up with all the rest of your adventures, I've been busy planning a nice 12 day WDW trip (and practicing for the TOT 10 mile ) so I've fallen a bit behind in all my trip report following.



No prob! I'm glad you guys were our first DIS meet!

When is your WDW trip? A 12-day adventure sounds like the BEST! We've always wanted to do a trip that long because I think then you can really take the time to do almost everything you could want to do. I'm sure you'll do well in the race! The ToT races always sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172930

One of you guys should volunteer to be on the podcast


----------



## Sherry E

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172930
> 
> One of you guys should volunteer to be on the podcast



Okay, I had to step in and comment on this^^^.  I second this idea.

Little did you all know, I made the suggestion to Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep and to Mary Jo a few days ago (before we recorded the Halloween Time podcast that will run on Thursday) that DIS'er tayalltheway would be a good option for the podcast, and I listed off a few reasons why.  

The thing is, a lot of people will volunteer to be on the podcast, thinking that they meet the criteria (different demographic, well-spoken, go to DLR a few times a month, etc.), but not everyone will actually fit the criteria or be available.

So I tried to use my influence!  Also, as a writer myself I have a good idea of who would be well-spoken, on the air or elsewhere.  Taylor was my first choice, so if he is willing and available I think that he would be perfect -- also, he fits a younger demographic than the existing podcast members, as well as moved to Anaheim to try to work for DLR so there is a different perspective.



Be sure to listen in to our Halloween Time podcast when it goes up this week!  And we're doing a Halloween Time chat on the DIS tomorrow night at 9 p.m. PST.


----------



## franandaj

Fun updates!   I like rainy days too.  A lot of people go home, so you can have a somewhat empty park.  

I have to try the rides in Bugsland.  I think those and two others are the only rides left on my list in DCA.


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm glad to see you made it back from CO with no further incidents. Hope Tracy's folks are getting all the damages repaired without a lot of hassle.  Mother Nature can sure wreak havoc sometimes!

We will have to try Ghirardelli's hot chocolate on our next visit.  We have visited their store in San Francisco but we've never made it into G's at DCA.  I think we
have never wandered by there when we can fit anything else into our stomachs! LOL

You make the rides in Bugsland sound like fun. I think the atmosphere is very cute, kind of like Toontown, but we usually just check out all the fun things and keep going. 

Its only rained once when we were there but man did it rain!  Like most people, we found a place to duck into, I think we went into the Grand Californian, and headed to Whitewater Snacks.  Like you, we love to visit the DLR hotels and just soak in the atmosphere, which is better than soaking up the rain when its pouring outside!  But yeah its so pretty when everything is so shiny at night after a downpour.  One of my favorites, too.


----------



## Daisybelle

Great idea!  It would be fun to hear Taylor on the podcast after reading his adventures the last sevearl months!  

Do it Taylor!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sounds like we are all in agreement


----------



## luulu1999

Bugs land was the first place we went on our First(and only so far) trip to Disneyland at Christmas and my kids still talk about smelling the animal crackers and watermelon on the Chew Chew ride lol


----------



## tdashgirl

I have to admit I have a soft spot for Heimlich too.  Such a sweet goofy ride, Heimlich's voice is too precious, it just makes me grin when I hear it.  Of course, it's so short that any wait much longer than a walk-on is not worth it.

Your post made me crave Ghiradelli Hot Chocolate.  I've never had it at Disneyland before, it sounds like a must-have.


----------



## Eddygirl

I am embarrassed to come out of "lurkdom" for the first time. I have immensely enjoyed all your trip reports and look forward to your updates.

The reason I am compelled to post and admit to being a borderline creepy stalker  is "I'm Too Excited To Sleep" posted on the regular d-land board that he is looking for someone to join the Dis team as a podcaster. I really, really, really think this would be such a good fit for you. I hope you don't mind, but I "nominated" you. Your passion for all things Disney is contagious! Please check it out......


----------



## Sherry E

Eddygirl said:


> I am embarrassed to come out of "lurkdom" for the first time. I have immensely enjoyed all your trip reports and look forward to your updates.
> 
> The reason I am compelled to post and admit to being a borderline creepy stalker  is "I'm Too Excited To Sleep" posted on the regular d-land board that he is looking for someone to join the Dis team as a podcaster. I really, really, really think this would be such a good fit for you. I hope you don't mind, but I "nominated" you. Your passion for all things Disney is contagious! Please check it out......



*Eddygirl -*

If you've noticed, there has been discussion of this in this TR!  A few of us have commented on it.  OhioStateBuckeye mentioned it on the previous page, and I spoke up to state that I had already mentioned this to Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep, even before we recorded the Halloween Time podcast one week ago.  I gave a lot of good reasons why Taylor would be good.

I wouldn't necessarily recommend other people nominating candidates to Tom unless he requests that (which he might do).  I think he is more interested in the actual people who want to participate contacting him, more than to have people suggesting other people.  I only suggested Taylor because I thought I might have some slight 'pull' (for lack of a better word) -- I'm a mod and I occasionally participate in the podcasts (like this week's Halloween one) -- but I was going to wait to find out if Taylor was interested before I pressed further.  Taylor being interested is the first step and, if so, Taylor has to contact Tom!


----------



## dismomofbn

Eddygirl said:
			
		

> I am embarrassed to come out of "lurkdom" for the first time. I have immensely enjoyed all your trip reports and look forward to your updates.
> 
> The reason I am compelled to post and admit to being a borderline creepy stalker  is "I'm Too Excited To Sleep" posted on the regular d-land board that he is looking for someone to join the Dis team as a podcaster. I really, really, really think this would be such a good fit for you. I hope you don't mind, but I "nominated" you. Your passion for all things Disney is contagious! Please check it out......



Hi Eddygirl, I have also been a lurker that has been glued to this report. Even though others have already mentioned him for the podcasts, the fact that so many people are suggesting Taylor just speaks to how fun and inspiring this trip report has been.
Even if he isn't interested, it must be nice to know how many people feel this way


----------



## jeaneg

You'd be fabulous as a podcaster! Love your reports.


----------



## dizneefan13

Its not hurting anything recommending Taylor...everyone knows its his decision if he wants to put his name in the hat for consideration.

We all just really enjoy him and think he would be perfect for the job.  Whether he wants to or not....who knows.

He has quite a fan club here and I think its wonderful that we articulate that.


----------



## tayalltheway

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3172930
> 
> One of you guys should volunteer to be on the podcast





Sherry E said:


> Okay, I had to step in and comment on this^^^.  I second this idea.
> 
> Little did you all know, I made the suggestion to Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep and to Mary Jo a few days ago (before we recorded the Halloween Time podcast that will run on Thursday) that DIS'er tayalltheway would be a good option for the podcast, and I listed off a few reasons why.
> 
> The thing is, a lot of people will volunteer to be on the podcast, thinking that they meet the criteria (different demographic, well-spoken, go to DLR a few times a month, etc.), but not everyone will actually fit the criteria or be available.
> 
> So I tried to use my influence!  Also, as a writer myself I have a good idea of who would be well-spoken, on the air or elsewhere.  Taylor was my first choice, so if he is willing and available I think that he would be perfect -- also, he fits a younger demographic than the existing podcast members, as well as moved to Anaheim to try to work for DLR so there is a different perspective.
> 
> Be sure to listen in to our Halloween Time podcast when it goes up this week!  And we're doing a Halloween Time chat on the DIS tomorrow night at 9 p.m. PST.





Daisybelle said:


> Great idea!  It would be fun to hear Taylor on the podcast after reading his adventures the last sevearl months!
> 
> Do it Taylor!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sounds like we are all in agreement





Eddygirl said:


> I am embarrassed to come out of "lurkdom" for the first time. I have immensely enjoyed all your trip reports and look forward to your updates.
> 
> The reason I am compelled to post and admit to being a borderline creepy stalker  is "I'm Too Excited To Sleep" posted on the regular d-land board that he is looking for someone to join the Dis team as a podcaster. I really, really, really think this would be such a good fit for you. I hope you don't mind, but I "nominated" you. Your passion for all things Disney is contagious! Please check it out......





Sherry E said:


> *Eddygirl -*
> 
> If you've noticed, there has been discussion of this in this TR!  A few of us have commented on it.  OhioStateBuckeye mentioned it on the previous page, and I spoke up to state that I had already mentioned this to Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep, even before we recorded the Halloween Time podcast one week ago.  I gave a lot of good reasons why Taylor would be good.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily recommend other people nominating candidates to Tom unless he requests that (which he might do).  I think he is more interested in the actual people who want to participate contacting him, more than to have people suggesting other people.  I only suggested Taylor because I thought I might have some slight 'pull' (for lack of a better word) -- I'm a mod and I occasionally participate in the podcasts (like this week's Halloween one) -- but I was going to wait to find out if Taylor was interested before I pressed further.  Taylor being interested is the first step and, if so, Taylor has to contact Tom!





dismomofbn said:


> Hi Eddygirl, I have also been a lurker that has been glued to this report. Even though others have already mentioned him for the podcasts, the fact that so many people are suggesting Taylor just speaks to how fun and inspiring this trip report has been.
> Even if he isn't interested, it must be nice to know how many people feel this way





jeaneg said:


> You'd be fabulous as a podcaster! Love your reports.





dizneefan13 said:


> Its not hurting anything recommending Taylor...everyone knows its his decision if he wants to put his name in the hat for consideration.
> 
> We all just really enjoy him and think he would be perfect for the job.  Whether he wants to or not....who knows.
> 
> He has quite a fan club here and I think its wonderful that we articulate that.



It was so nice of you all to think of me for this, and I am so glad to have such a great "fan club" here on the DIS.

I am going to go ahead and contact Tom to see if there's any chance he would like to have me on the show. I don't want to disappoint you all, but I am generally MUCH better at writing eloquently than I am at speaking eloquently, so I don't know if there is much chance that they would want me as a permanent podcaster. Even if I could just be on one episode to talk about some of the stuff I share here, though, I'm sure it would be a lot of fun. We'll see what happens, and I'll keep you all abreast of the situation. Regardless, however, just know how great it feels to have you all behind me! I love writing this report, and I'm glad you all like reading it 



franandaj said:


> Fun updates!   I like rainy days too.  A lot of people go home, so you can have a somewhat empty park.
> 
> I have to try the rides in Bugsland.  I think those and two others are the only rides left on my list in DCA.



I almost wish we would have rainy days a little more often because of how great the crowds become (of course, after our recent flood experience, I'm wary of wishing for MORE rain).

You should definitely give the Bug's Land rides a go sometime. We've still never done a couple of them either, but we like the ones we've tried.



dizneefan13 said:


> I'm glad to see you made it back from CO with no further incidents. Hope Tracy's folks are getting all the damages repaired without a lot of hassle.  Mother Nature can sure wreak havoc sometimes!
> 
> We will have to try Ghirardelli's hot chocolate on our next visit.  We have visited their store in San Francisco but we've never made it into G's at DCA.  I think we
> have never wandered by there when we can fit anything else into our stomachs! LOL
> 
> You make the rides in Bugsland sound like fun. I think the atmosphere is very cute, kind of like Toontown, but we usually just check out all the fun things and keep going.
> 
> Its only rained once when we were there but man did it rain!  Like most people, we found a place to duck into, I think we went into the Grand Californian, and headed to Whitewater Snacks.  Like you, we love to visit the DLR hotels and just soak in the atmosphere, which is better than soaking up the rain when its pouring outside!  But yeah its so pretty when everything is so shiny at night after a downpour.  One of my favorites, too.



I'm glad we made it back from CO too, honestly! It's always fun to visit, but I would have been quite all right with not experiencing that flood.

At the very least, you need to go by Ghirardelli to get your free chocolate squares! Of course, once they get you inside, it's always hard not to make a purchase.

I agree with the comparison between Bug's Land and Toontown because they are both about atmosphere first and foremost. Like Toontown, however, the attractions in Bug's Land are worth checking out every once in a while.

Any way you can stay dry is a good way to go in my book! And you can never go wrong with a trip to the Grand Californian. We need to head over there again sometime soon. It's been too long!



luulu1999 said:


> Bugs land was the first place we went on our First(and only so far) trip to Disneyland at Christmas and my kids still talk about smelling the animal crackers and watermelon on the Chew Chew ride lol



They just smell so good! I always get hungry on that ride... 



tdashgirl said:


> I have to admit I have a soft spot for Heimlich too.  Such a sweet goofy ride, Heimlich's voice is too precious, it just makes me grin when I hear it.  Of course, it's so short that any wait much longer than a walk-on is not worth it.
> 
> Your post made me crave Ghiradelli Hot Chocolate.  I've never had it at Disneyland before, it sounds like a must-have.



It's just one of those rides that I'm glad is there and I'm glad rarely has a wait. It's always fun for a short diversion from whatever else we're up to on the day.

And yes, you NEED to try the hot chocolate. As the temperatures start dropping in the evenings over these next few weeks, it will start to be the perfect time to try it.


----------



## tdashgirl

The Peter Pan/Wendy photo over by castle is adorable


----------



## dizneefan13

Hi Taylor, Somehow I have a hard time believing that you TALKING about Disneyland would be any less entertaining than your writing about it.  I hope we all get a chance to find out!

Ah too bad you didn't get to see Pancho or pet Pocahontas.  Did the handlers say when they would be back out for petting?

I never noticed there was another caboose besides the Lilybelle.  I'll keep an eye out and maybe check it out sometime.  Walt's love for trains is always a fun element of the parks.

Your Peter/Wendy hat and bow are adorable.  Good job on the bow, Tracy!

I'm getting so excited to be down there soon I am driving myself crazy...LOL.  But your trip reports help me get my Disney fix, so I know I'll survive until then.


----------



## Sherry E

Such cute pictures of the animals at the Ranch!  I love them.

*Taylor -- *

That's great that you'll contact Tom!  That's really the one and only thing that would make the biggest difference in you joining the team, even as an occasional contributor.  It's just like when companies put ads up because they're hiring new employees -- while they may appreciate a recommendation or two from colleagues or other employees, at the end of the day they only want to hear from the qualified candidates.  

Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep specifically said in his post on the main forum to not reply in that thread...and yet people were/are ignoring it and replying there.  He wants emails from the people who think they could fit the criteria.  Chances are, too, he has probably received a lot of replies from other people that he has to sift through, and some of those people could be good as well.  

The team really needs someone with a different perspective, from a different demographic, with a different literal and figurative 'voice,' to participate (which could be you), but a big part of the existing podcasts (and what makes them successful) is the banter and camaraderie between the members on the show.  While they do provide actual newsworthy information, they are mainly having conversations about Disneyland.  I'm sure you could do that!  You don't really post on the main forum, so Tom, Mary Jo, etc. may not have known who you were.  That's why I originally mentioned you to them -- to kind of put you on their radar in case the other people who write in about podcasting don't work out.

When you get time, have a listen to the Disneyland Halloween Time podcast that went up on the site last Thursday.  You'll see that, while we are discussing relevant, topical Halloween Time-related issues, we are basically just chatting about the different facets of the Halloween Time season at DLR.  Halloween Time and the holiday season are my two main specialties, so I can chat easily about them.  I'm sure you can chat easily about Disneyland-related topics you particularly love -- maybe even the animals (Pancho!) at the Ranch!  You can certainly offer insight from the perspective of someone who "moved to Disneyland," which is unique.


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> The Peter Pan/Wendy photo over by castle is adorable



Aw, thanks! 



dizneefan13 said:


> Hi Taylor, Somehow I have a hard time believing that you TALKING about Disneyland would be any less entertaining than your writing about it.  I hope we all get a chance to find out!
> 
> Ah too bad you didn't get to see Pancho or pet Pocahontas.  Did the handlers say when they would be back out for petting?
> 
> I never noticed there was another caboose besides the Lilybelle.  I'll keep an eye out and maybe check it out sometime.  Walt's love for trains is always a fun element of the parks.
> 
> Your Peter/Wendy hat and bow are adorable.  Good job on the bow, Tracy!
> 
> I'm getting so excited to be down there soon I am driving myself crazy...LOL.  But your trip reports help me get my Disney fix, so I know I'll survive until then.



We shall see how I do talking about it if they end up being interested in me at all!

At the time, I don't think we asked the handlers about when we could meet the donkeys, but since then, we've had ample opportunity 

You should definitely keep an eye out for the caboose. Each train is so different, but I know we've spotted the caboose again since (though we've never ridden in it again). I love the trains too because they're just such an elemental connection to Walt in the parks.

Tracy did do a really good job on the bow! I thought it came out very professional-looking. We need to don our hat/bow again sometime soon when we go to the parks.

I'm glad to hear that the report is helping you get your Disney fix as your trip draws ever nearer. Before too long, you'll be here too! 



Sherry E said:


> Such cute pictures of the animals at the Ranch!  I love them.
> 
> *Taylor -- *
> 
> That's great that you'll contact Tom!  That's really the one and only thing that would make the biggest difference in you joining the team, even as an occasional contributor.  It's just like when companies put ads up because they're hiring new employees -- while they may appreciate a recommendation or two from colleagues or other employees, at the end of the day they only want to hear from the qualified candidates.
> 
> Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep specifically said in his post on the main forum to not reply in that thread...and yet people were/are ignoring it and replying there.  He wants emails from the people who think they could fit the criteria.  Chances are, too, he has probably received a lot of replies from other people that he has to sift through, and some of those people could be good as well.
> 
> The team really needs someone with a different perspective, from a different demographic, with a different literal and figurative 'voice,' to participate (which could be you), but a big part of the existing podcasts (and what makes them successful) is the banter and camaraderie between the members on the show.  While they do provide actual newsworthy information, they are mainly having conversations about Disneyland.  I'm sure you could do that!  You don't really post on the main forum, so Tom, Mary Jo, etc. may not have known who you were.  That's why I originally mentioned you to them -- to kind of put you on their radar in case the other people who write in about podcasting don't work out.
> 
> When you get time, have a listen to the Disneyland Halloween Time podcast that went up on the site last Thursday.  You'll see that, while we are discussing relevant, topical Halloween Time-related issues, we are basically just chatting about the different facets of the Halloween Time season at DLR.  Halloween Time and the holiday season are my two main specialties, so I can chat easily about them.  I'm sure you can chat easily about Disneyland-related topics you particularly love -- maybe even the animals (Pancho!) at the Ranch!  You can certainly offer insight from the perspective of someone who "moved to Disneyland," which is unique.



Thanks for your insight into the podcast. We'll see if they think I fit the criteria they're looking for to be able to talk about some of the topics we've gotten familiar with since we've been out here! I appreciate your help


----------



## franandaj

Those are some awesome treats that you got for your explaining.  We have answered surveys before, but never received anything for them.  Not that we were looking for anything, but you sure got some GREAT rewards!  You guys lucked out!


----------



## dizneefan13

Ah Taylor, what a cute pic of you in your Peter Pan hat and BUG glasses!  Nice combo! lol

The Chicken Verde cone sounds delicious.  Thanks for mentioning your thumb's up.  That is another thing I will definitely try because of your recommendation.

That is so bizarre about the duck crashing into your cheek! Glad you were okay and it ended up being a laughable memory.  

BTW what day was this...are we still in March?


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> Those are some awesome treats that you got for your explaining.  We have answered surveys before, but never received anything for them.  Not that we were looking for anything, but you sure got some GREAT rewards!  You guys lucked out!



All the treats were actually from the radio guys, but they were definitely great rewards! I imagine that if the survey-takers at Disneyland DID offer those kinds of prizes, they would have much less trouble getting people to answer their questions.



dizneefan13 said:


> Ah Taylor, what a cute pic of you in your Peter Pan hat and BUG glasses!  Nice combo! lol
> 
> The Chicken Verde cone sounds delicious.  Thanks for mentioning your thumb's up.  That is another thing I will definitely try because of your recommendation.
> 
> That is so bizarre about the duck crashing into your cheek! Glad you were okay and it ended up being a laughable memory.
> 
> BTW what day was this...are we still in March?



I thought it was a very fashionable combination!

The Chicken Verde cone is DEFINITELY worth a try. We've had it at least once more since then, but we need to have one again soon.

Ya, the duck collision was more than a little bizarre. Not quite sure what was up with that one...

And yes, we're still stuck back in March (we went SO MANY times in March, so it's been very hard to get closer to caught up). I think right now we're at about March 11-13 or so.


----------



## franandaj

We ate at Cucomonga Cocina (sp?) a couple years ago and thought it was pretty good. Like you we split an entrée, and I think we got the beef tacos and they weren't bad.  

I'm glad you had some good experiences on the rides you went on.  We haven't eaten at Tangaroa Terrace, but we did enjoy Trader Sam's, I hear they share a kitchen so we did enjoy some of their stuff, but just a different venue.


Perhaps you two might be in the park on November 10.  Our band will be playing at DCA in the Hollywood backlot.  Not sure what time yet, but usually around 11AMish....will post when we have more details!


----------



## tdashgirl

Still reading and enjoying


----------



## dizneefan13

Wow that burger looks great.  Thanks for all the food reviews.  We will be trying many of your recommendations on our trip.

Is RSR lines getting shorter now?  You had two rides pretty close together, right? Hopefully, at times, its getting just a TINY bit easier to wait.

Interesting there was a crane on one of your buildings.  Bet you don't see that very often!

And oh, was Tracy able to get the mustard stain out?  

Thanks again for all the great tips and pics.  They really will help us to have the absolutely best time when we FINALLY get down there!


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor --*

I agree with dizneefan13 -- that burger from Tangaroa does look good!  It looks fresh and delicious.  I'm not a big fan of Havarti cheese -- I wonder if they would let me order the burger without it.  Some Disney restaurants are pickier than others about that kind of thing.  Everything else on it, though, looks really good.

Disneyland food (including the hotels) has improved so much since I was a kid.  The burgers (anywhere you could get them in the park) were flat and lukewarm, and usually dry.  The spaghetti at places like Plaza Inn and the old Plaza Pavilion (now the Jolly Holiday Bakery) was not great.  A lot of the in-park food was what I would now consider inedible (though at the time I probably thought it was tasty).  One great thing, though, is that the River Belle Terrace used to offer bricks of ice cream in lieu of butter with waffles or pancakes, if it was requested.  

Sometime in the early '90s, Disney began making a concerted effort to include healthier options (more fruit, more chicken, etc.) on their menus, and the overall quality of food in general has improved dramatically since DTD and the GCH opened in 2001.  The bricks of ice cream with breakfast at RBT disappeared!

There is one long-gone restaurant with good food that I think you and Tracy would have loved.  It was called the Monorail Cafe, and it was located at the old Disneyland Hotel (pre-DTD and pre-GCH).  It was essentially a diner/coffee shop, but the food was so good, from the milkshakes to the pies to the burgers and sandwiches, to the onion rings, to the meat loaf, etc.  The Monorail Cafe was one of the casualties of the remodel to pave way for DTD, and I miss it so!  I wish Disney could find a way to bring it back.

Pay special attention to the horses on Main Street during Halloween Time and the Christmas/holiday season -- they usually wear ribbons or bows in seasonal colors or designs on their tails.  I call it their "butt decor"!


----------



## tdashgirl

Ahhhh Sherry you brought back all my childhood memories of DL!  I totally remember the burgers being "school cafeteria" quality ... and how awesome the monorail cafe was.  So funny, in the time before DtD, the DLH seemed SOOOOO far away from the park.  That monorail ride really felt like a trip ...


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Wow, just caught up on all your news!  We have been away on holidays to the Australian theme parks in Queensland ... it really reminded me of how well-themed Disneyland is!  Although the kids enjoyed our time at MovieWorld, SeaWorld etc, they all commented on which rides they preferred in Disneyland and we all agreed that on the whole we like a ride with a backstory and good decorations over a fast/scary rollercoaster!  

Hope your application to join the pod-casters goes well, I think you'd be a great addition!


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> We ate at Cucomonga Cocina (sp?) a couple years ago and thought it was pretty good. Like you we split an entrée, and I think we got the beef tacos and they weren't bad.
> 
> I'm glad you had some good experiences on the rides you went on.  We haven't eaten at Tangaroa Terrace, but we did enjoy Trader Sam's, I hear they share a kitchen so we did enjoy some of their stuff, but just a different venue.
> 
> Perhaps you two might be in the park on November 10.  Our band will be playing at DCA in the Hollywood backlot.  Not sure what time yet, but usually around 11AMish....will post when we have more details!



Glad to hear you enjoyed your experience at the Cocina as well. You're right about Tangaroa and Trader Sam's sharing a kitchen, though I know they have a lot more options at Tangaroa, so I recommend trying it out sometime!

There's a chance that we might be in CO on November 10th for my dad's 60th birthday, but I'm not sure if that will pan out or not. If we end up being here, we'd love to meet up!



tdashgirl said:


> Still reading and enjoying



Glad to hear it! 



dizneefan13 said:


> Wow that burger looks great.  Thanks for all the food reviews.  We will be trying many of your recommendations on our trip.
> 
> Is RSR lines getting shorter now?  You had two rides pretty close together, right? Hopefully, at times, its getting just a TINY bit easier to wait.
> 
> Interesting there was a crane on one of your buildings.  Bet you don't see that very often!
> 
> And oh, was Tracy able to get the mustard stain out?
> 
> Thanks again for all the great tips and pics.  They really will help us to have the absolutely best time when we FINALLY get down there!



We're always happy to keep recommending the best food because it means we get to enjoy delicious items in the parks! Hopefully you can try out several of the things we've enjoyed when you're here. 

The RSR lines are getting a little shorter (at least right now in the off-season). But the reason we've been able to ride is because of the GAC, so we're not the best example of actual wait times.

We did see the crane come back on one other occasion, but I couldn't grab the camera quickly enough to take a picture...

As for the mustard, I don't think she was able to get it completely out, but it faded enough over time that it wasn't too bad.

Glad to be of service in helping you plan the best ways to spend your days when you get here! 



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor --*
> 
> I agree with dizneefan13 -- that burger from Tangaroa does look good!  It looks fresh and delicious.  I'm not a big fan of Havarti cheese -- I wonder if they would let me order the burger without it.  Some Disney restaurants are pickier than others about that kind of thing.  Everything else on it, though, looks really good.
> 
> Disneyland food (including the hotels) has improved so much since I was a kid.  The burgers (anywhere you could get them in the park) were flat and lukewarm, and usually dry.  The spaghetti at places like Plaza Inn and the old Plaza Pavilion (now the Jolly Holiday Bakery) was not great.  A lot of the in-park food was what I would now consider inedible (though at the time I probably thought it was tasty).  One great thing, though, is that the River Belle Terrace used to offer bricks of ice cream in lieu of butter with waffles or pancakes, if it was requested.
> 
> Sometime in the early '90s, Disney began making a concerted effort to include healthier options (more fruit, more chicken, etc.) on their menus, and the overall quality of food in general has improved dramatically since DTD and the GCH opened in 2001.  The bricks of ice cream with breakfast at RBT disappeared!
> 
> There is one long-gone restaurant with good food that I think you and Tracy would have loved.  It was called the Monorail Cafe, and it was located at the old Disneyland Hotel (pre-DTD and pre-GCH).  It was essentially a diner/coffee shop, but the food was so good, from the milkshakes to the pies to the burgers and sandwiches, to the onion rings, to the meat loaf, etc.  The Monorail Cafe was one of the casualties of the remodel to pave way for DTD, and I miss it so!  I wish Disney could find a way to bring it back.
> 
> Pay special attention to the horses on Main Street during Halloween Time and the Christmas/holiday season -- they usually wear ribbons or bows in seasonal colors or designs on their tails.  I call it their "butt decor"!



I'm pretty sure when we ordered at the kiosk, we had the option to customize any of the toppings that we didn't want, so I think you could probably have them hold the Havarti cheese.

I know I've definitely noticed the changeover to healthier and generally BETTER foot at the Disney parks throughout my lifetime. I think when I was younger, the old claim that Disney food was only chicken nuggets and fries was actually pretty accurate. Nowadays, we love all the selections. To be honest, though, I wouldn't mind a brick of ice cream with my Mickey waffles 

The Monorail Cafe does sound pretty delicious! It would be nice to have a good place that serves those kind of food options somewhere in the resort.

We totally noticed the "butt decor" on one of the horses yesterday! He was looking very festive 



tdashgirl said:


> Ahhhh Sherry you brought back all my childhood memories of DL!  I totally remember the burgers being "school cafeteria" quality ... and how awesome the monorail cafe was.  So funny, in the time before DtD, the DLH seemed SOOOOO far away from the park.  That monorail ride really felt like a trip ...



I know Tracy has some more vivid memories of when the monorail went to the Disneyland Hotel and actually felt like a long trip. Unfortunately, my only Disneyland trip until a few years ago was when I was five, so those sort of memories didn't stick.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Wow, just caught up on all your news!  We have been away on holidays to the Australian theme parks in Queensland ... it really reminded me of how well-themed Disneyland is!  Although the kids enjoyed our time at MovieWorld, SeaWorld etc, they all commented on which rides they preferred in Disneyland and we all agreed that on the whole we like a ride with a backstory and good decorations over a fast/scary rollercoaster!
> 
> Hope your application to join the pod-casters goes well, I think you'd be a great addition!



I'm glad that you got to have a nice vacation a little closer to home, even if it did make you pine for the Disney parks. I definitely understand getting spoiled by all of the great theming and then not having other parks measure up...


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

tayalltheway said:


> It was so nice of you all to think of me for this, and I am so glad to have such a great "fan club" here on the DIS.
> 
> *I am going to go ahead and contact Tom to see if there's any chance he would like to have me on the show.* I don't want to disappoint you all, but I am generally MUCH better at writing eloquently than I am at speaking eloquently, so I don't know if there is much chance that they would want me as a permanent podcaster. Even if I could just be on one episode to talk about some of the stuff I share here, though, I'm sure it would be a lot of fun. We'll see what happens, and I'll keep you all abreast of the situation. Regardless, however, just know how great it feels to have you all behind me! I love writing this report, and I'm glad you all like reading it



 Did I miss your email?


----------



## Disneyluvr

Love the bag Tracy got! Do you remember how much it cost?


----------



## tayalltheway

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Did I miss your email?



Nope. Just sent it finally! 



Disneyluvr said:


> Love the bag Tracy got! Do you remember how much it cost?



Looks like it was $17.25 after our discount, so I'm guessing it's regularly priced at like $20 before tax.


----------



## dizneefan13

Happy to hear you sent Tom an email.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we will hear you on the podcast!  I've never listened before, but I will if I can hear you talk about your Disney adventures!  You already know I love reading them.


----------



## tayalltheway

dizneefan13 said:


> Happy to hear you sent Tom an email.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we will hear you on the podcast!  I've never listened before, but I will if I can hear you talk about your Disney adventures!  You already know I love reading them.



Thanks! I'll keep you updated


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 69
So Long, Farewell

​


----------



## sophies*mom

That is really cool about Jingles! And Julie Andrews deserves to have a horse dedicated to her, she's amazing.


----------



## Pesky

Love Malibu Seafood!  And will definitely keep an eye out for Jingles.  I remember seeing Julie Andrews, her late husband and some friends out for a Tuesday sushi night at Hamasaku Sushi (she goes enough to have a roll named for her) in LA.  All I kept doing was gushing "it's Mary Poppins!" to my friends but didn't dare interrupt their meal.


----------



## tayalltheway

sophies*mom said:


> That is really cool about Jingles! And Julie Andrews deserves to have a horse dedicated to her, she's amazing.



We definitely liked the story about Jingles. If there's any actor in Disney history who deserved that honor, I think she is the obvious choice!



Pesky said:


> Love Malibu Seafood!  And will definitely keep an eye out for Jingles.  I remember seeing Julie Andrews, her late husband and some friends out for a Tuesday sushi night at Hamasaku Sushi (she goes enough to have a roll named for her) in LA.  All I kept doing was gushing "it's Mary Poppins!" to my friends but didn't dare interrupt their meal.



That's exactly how I would have reacted, I'm sure. I have a couple friends from college who have worked with her on projects, and I am eternally jealous of them. She also spoke at graduation at Tracy's alma mater last year, and we were both insanely jealous that we didn't get to have Julie Andrews as our graduation speaker.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 70
Maximum Efficiency

​


----------



## Sherry E

Oh my goodness!  I don't think I saw the "cone Stonehenge," etc. on the wall in the Cozy Cone office at any time I looked in there!  I didn't even look at the walls.

During the holiday season last year -- and I hope the Enhancement team & DL bakery recreate it this year -- there was a miniature gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone sitting on the table in the office!  The whole Cozy Cone property -- including the individual "Cone" stands" -- was replicated and scaled down in gingerbread!  It was so clever and cute.  There was also a gingerbread Mater in Flo's, a gingerbread Snow White cottage in Carthay Circle and some sort of gingerbread piece in Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe that I never saw because the restaurant was packed with people.  Add to those the gingerbread creations in Storytellers Cafe and White Water Snacks and there was lots o' gingerbread to go around!

Both of the Cheshire Cat drawings are very good!  And I love the 'Cheshire moon' picture.


----------



## dizneefan13

What a nice thing for you to add more fastpasses to the ones that were hidden at Oswald's.  The little things make Disney really magical.

LOVE the streaks in Tracy's hair.  How cute!

Sorry you went through all the torture at the DMV.  DMV is notorious for that for sure.  But at least its behind you and you are registered Californians now!


----------



## laur roo

A cliffhanger!  Dun dun dun.......I wonder what your exciting plans are for the next installment?

Tracy's hair streaks look cute for sure.  DMVs are always a bummer, I mean it can't be that hard to read a VIN but then again, it is a government agency...not everything can be Disney magical all the time!  At least you both passed the first time.


----------



## tayalltheway

Sherry E said:


> Oh my goodness!  I don't think I saw the "cone Stonehenge," etc. on the wall in the Cozy Cone office at any time I looked in there!  I didn't even look at the walls.
> 
> During the holiday season last year -- and I hope the Enhancement team & DL bakery recreate it this year -- there was a miniature gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone sitting on the table in the office!  The whole Cozy Cone property -- including the individual "Cone" stands" -- was replicated and scaled down in gingerbread!  It was so clever and cute.  There was also a gingerbread Mater in Flo's, a gingerbread Snow White cottage in Carthay Circle and some sort of gingerbread piece in Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe that I never saw because the restaurant was packed with people.  Add to those the gingerbread creations in Storytellers Cafe and White Water Snacks and there was lots o' gingerbread to go around!
> 
> Both of the Cheshire Cat drawings are very good!  And I love the 'Cheshire moon' picture.



You should definitely look all around the Cozy Cone office. Everything from the walls to the floors is totally decked out in Imagineered theming! I'm sure there's still plenty we missed.

That's awesome about the gingerbread version showing up at the holidays! I hope they do that again this year. Now you have me all excited for Christmas (of course, Halloween is keeping us plenty occupied for now).

Every time the moon has been in that same phase ever since, we've looked up to see if we get another Cheshire Moon, but there hasn't been one yet...



dizneefan13 said:


> What a nice thing for you to add more fastpasses to the ones that were hidden at Oswald's.  The little things make Disney really magical.
> 
> LOVE the streaks in Tracy's hair.  How cute!
> 
> Sorry you went through all the torture at the DMV.  DMV is notorious for that for sure.  But at least its behind you and you are registered Californians now!



Giving away Fastpasses is definitely one of the most fun ways to spread the magic as a guest. We do it whenever we think of it/get a chance.

I thought Tracy's streak was fun too. She can't wear it right now, though, because she has cut her hair since then and would need to cut the streak to fit...

We were just glad that a trip to the DMV only happens once every 5-10 years. Now we are all set for a while!!



laur roo said:


> A cliffhanger!  Dun dun dun.......I wonder what your exciting plans are for the next installment?
> 
> Tracy's hair streaks look cute for sure.  DMVs are always a bummer, I mean it can't be that hard to read a VIN but then again, it is a government agency...not everything can be Disney magical all the time!  At least you both passed the first time.



I'm sure you've been waiting on bated breath for the exciting next installment. Hopefully it won't disappoint! (Okay, it's not the most exciting reveal in the world, but at least it's a bit of Limited Time Magic).

Tracy thanks you for your compliments on her hair. 

The DMV is just ridiculously awful. The guy had to go back and get a flashlight and then almost climb on top of the car to see the VIN, and even then I think he almost wrote it down wrong. Oy. But yes, at least we both passed the test and now it's behind us.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 71
Putting All My Eggs in One Basket

​


----------



## Sherry E

I loved this last installment!  A few comments:

*1.*  The trees and flowers around the Partners statue are absolutely spectacular and Easter-rific!!  (Or would it be Spring-erific?)  That color is amazing!  Disney does such a fantastic job of making sure that everything is themed, right down to the greenery.  You will notice that some years the trees, flowers and plants are a little more theme-appropriate.  For example the floral Mickey at the entrance to DL is sometimes wearing a "mask" for Halloween Time.  Other years, the mask has inexplicably disappeared.  Some years there are vibrant swishes and swirls of red surrounding the floral Mickey for the holiday season.  Other years, the color is barely visible in that spot.

Another thing that I recently noticed on the opening day of Halloween Time last month -- and fellow DIS'er funatdisney/Liza and I were discussing this -- was that a lot of trees around DL were fully green and not very Fall-like at that point.  However, conveniently and magically, in the Halloween Carnival and around the Halloween Round-Up/Ranch area (which I'm sure you and Tracy have visited by now), the trees were considerably more Fall-like.  One of them that I was staring at seemed to have leaves half-dipped in Autumnal colors.  I began to wonder if it was a fake tree because the leaves were too perfectly colored.  


*2.*  The duck incident - I had to laugh at "the stupid man and his stupid family..." comment!  I totally agree.  It would have made me so mad to see someone messing with the ducks that way.  It would have been very tough to keep quiet and not say something.  I'm sort of glad the mama duck bit him (isn't that awful of me to say?).  I love the ducks, and I love that they are so comfortable waddling around in a place with so many people, but those people should know better than to try to handle them.  Actually I love all of the Disneyland "wildlife" (the cats, the ducks, the animals at the Ranch, the snowy egrets, the lizards -- have you seen the tiny lizards scurrying around the rocks and dirt in Frontierland yet?). 

I once got very angry when I was in the park area of the La Brea Tar Pits and these young kids were grasping at the crawdads living in an easily accessible stream.  The kids eventually ended up decapitating and dismembering some of the crawdads in their efforts to grab them.  I made sure to say, loudly, "See?  You killed them.  That's what happens when you don't leave them alone."  One of the kids turned around and looked at me with a confused expression.  (By the way, that stream was eventually blocked and dried up and now there are weeds and grass in its place.  The crawdads were initially put there to infuse a little bit of nature into the park, but it was like issuing them a death sentence to leave them in a stream that anyone could access in the middle of the grass.)

So you know I would have had to make a comment about the duck incident after the man at DL got bitten!  Tee hee!


*3.*  The Easter egg hunt -- I was delighted to see your photos of this event!  Easter is my 3rd favorite holiday (second to Christmas and Halloween), and I've always wanted Disney to do more with it in the parks in terms of decor and events.  I was not able to do the egg hunt this year, and I haven't seen any photos of it.  Yours are the first!  It looks like a lot of fun, and I would definitely want to do it in the future.  I like that all of your photos show the exact locations of the eggs, and where they were hidden (or not so hidden).


*4.*  I had to chuckle about the $5 footlong from Subway!  There is a Subway across the street from where I live.  It used to be that all of the footlongs were $5.  A pretty good deal.  Now, some of them are over $6 and others seem to be $5 for one month.  Then, the next month they are all over $6.  Then a different group of footlongs is $5 again.  I can't even keep track of which sandwiches are $5 and in which months they are $5.  It's gotten too complicated!  Sandwiches shouldn't be complicated!


----------



## tayalltheway

Sherry E said:


> I loved this last installment!  A few comments:
> 
> *1.*  The trees and flowers around the Partners statue are absolutely spectacular and Easter-rific!!  (Or would it be Spring-erific?)  That color is amazing!  Disney does such a fantastic job of making sure that everything is themed, right down to the greenery.  You will notice that some years the trees, flowers and plants are a little more theme-appropriate.  For example the floral Mickey at the entrance to DL is sometimes wearing a "mask" for Halloween Time.  Other years, the mask has inexplicably disappeared.  Some years there are vibrant swishes and swirls of red surrounding the floral Mickey for the holiday season.  Other years, the color is barely visible in that spot.
> 
> Another thing that I recently noticed on the opening day of Halloween Time last month -- and fellow DIS'er funatdisney/Liza and I were discussing this -- was that a lot of trees around DL were fully green and not very Fall-like at that point.  However, conveniently and magically, in the Halloween Carnival and around the Halloween Round-Up/Ranch area (which I'm sure you and Tracy have visited by now), the trees were considerably more Fall-like.  One of them that I was staring at seemed to have leaves half-dipped in Autumnal colors.  I began to wonder if it was a fake tree because the leaves were too perfectly colored.
> 
> 
> *2.*  The duck incident - I had to laugh at "the stupid man and his stupid family..." comment!  I totally agree.  It would have made me so mad to see someone messing with the ducks that way.  It would have been very tough to keep quiet and not say something.  I'm sort of glad the mama duck bit him (isn't that awful of me to say?).  I love the ducks, and I love that they are so comfortable waddling around in a place with so many people, but those people should know better than to try to handle them.  Actually I love all of the Disneyland "wildlife" (the cats, the ducks, the animals at the Ranch, the snowy egrets, the lizards -- have you seen the tiny lizards scurrying around the rocks and dirt in Frontierland yet?).
> 
> I once got very angry when I was in the park area of the La Brea Tar Pits and these young kids were grasping at the crawdads living in an easily accessible stream.  The kids eventually ended up decapitating and dismembering some of the crawdads in their efforts to grab them.  I made sure to say, loudly, "See?  You killed them.  That's what happens when you don't leave them alone."  One of the kids turned around and looked at me with a confused expression.  (By the way, that stream was eventually blocked and dried up and now there are weeds and grass in its place.  The crawdads were initially put there to infuse a little bit of nature into the park, but it was like issuing them a death sentence to leave them in a stream that anyone could access in the middle of the grass.)
> 
> So you know I would have had to make a comment about the duck incident after the man at DL got bitten!  Tee hee!
> 
> 
> *3.*  The Easter egg hunt -- I was delighted to see your photos of this event!  Easter is my 3rd favorite holiday (second to Christmas and Halloween), and I've always wanted Disney to do more with it in the parks in terms of decor and events.  I was not able to do the egg hunt this year, and I haven't seen any photos of it.  Yours are the first!  It looks like a lot of fun, and I would definitely want to do it in the future.  I like that all of your photos show the exact locations of the eggs, and where they were hidden (or not so hidden).
> 
> 
> *4.*  I had to chuckle about the $5 footlong from Subway!  There is a Subway across the street from where I live.  It used to be that all of the footlongs were $5.  A pretty good deal.  Now, some of them are over $6 and others seem to be $5 for one month.  Then, the next month they are all over $6.  Then a different group of footlongs is $5 again.  I can't even keep track of which sandwiches are $5 and in which months they are $5.  It's gotten too complicated!  Sandwiches shouldn't be complicated!



1. We definitely love how the greenery changes with the seasons. Right before you mentioned the Mickey mask, I had heard you talking about that on the Halloween Time podcast, and it reminded me that he had been wearing it when we were here for the Halloween decorations in 2011. I wish they would bring it back... That's funny about the trees seeming a little too autumnal in the Big Thunder Jamboree area. I wonder how many of them have been "doctored" by the decorating CMs.

2. I don't think it's bad at all that you're glad the mother duck bit the idiot (I know we were very proud of her!). Poor crawdads at the La Brea Tar Pits... 

3. I'm glad you could enjoy the Easter egg hunt through our pictures! It was a really fun bit of Limited Time Magic that I hope they bring back next year even when the promotion is over.

4. That's the same thing we've found about Subway. They really just need to drop the "$5 Footlong" moniker if they're going to keep messing with their prices...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 72
Disappointments… and Cats

​


----------



## dizneefan13

We love the macaroons!  Big enough to split for two people.

Too bad Pancho was not out for a visit.  Hopefully you have been able to pet him on one of your visits by now!

I'm getting crazy excited for our upcoming visit!  Only 3 weeks to go! Its getting cold and rainy here now, after a great summer, so I can't wait to be back in the Disneyland sunshine!  (Although I see they are expecting some rain today...haha) Wish I was there for the rainy, less crowds day, but will probably see a few of them over the time we are there.

And oh, I meant to ask... what did you think of the Toy Story lot?  Isn't it less time consuming when you have to park so far from the tram in Mickey & Friends?


----------



## RachelleBeaney

Am loving the pictures of the Disneyland cats! So adorable. Am I correct in thinking that the resort leaves food out for them to encourage them to stay so they catch the rats/mice? If so I think there's no better place for a poor stray kitty! 

Am loving your reports, living in Australia we are always so far away from our favourite place in the world so I get to live like a local vicariously through you guys


----------



## Rubygoose

I've really enjoyed reading your trip reports, and now that's I'm caught up on this one, I've gone back to read your WDW one. I know I should be finishing up MY trip report, but I've been reading yours instead while I procrastinate! You and Tracy remind me of my husband and I before we had kids. I really wish we had gone to DLR before we had kids, but we never even thought of it. Now we use our kids as an excuse to do fun stuff that we wouldn't do without them. 

I don't think we saw any cats inside the parks, but we definitely saw some around the DLH. The rustling in the bushes scared me before I noticed it was only a cat!


----------



## tayalltheway

dizneefan13 said:


> We love the macaroons!  Big enough to split for two people.
> 
> Too bad Pancho was not out for a visit.  Hopefully you have been able to pet him on one of your visits by now!
> 
> I'm getting crazy excited for our upcoming visit!  Only 3 weeks to go! Its getting cold and rainy here now, after a great summer, so I can't wait to be back in the Disneyland sunshine!  (Although I see they are expecting some rain today...haha) Wish I was there for the rainy, less crowds day, but will probably see a few of them over the time we are there.
> 
> And oh, I meant to ask... what did you think of the Toy Story lot?  Isn't it less time consuming when you have to park so far from the tram in Mickey & Friends?



The macaroons are wonderful. We need to have one again sometime soon.

We have indeed gotten to finally pet Pancho a few times (though he's not out anywhere near as often as we wish he would be). This last weekend, we got to meet him for the first time in ages.

I can't believe how close your trip is getting! That's awesome. The weather here has been a little cooler this week, but we've appreciated it. The hot September wasn't fun...

We like the Toy Story lot sometimes, but we still prefer Mickey and Friends as our default. Getting to/from the Toy Story lot to/from the freeway is a big pain, so that's the main reason we don't do it more often.



RachelleBeaney said:


> Am loving the pictures of the Disneyland cats! So adorable. Am I correct in thinking that the resort leaves food out for them to encourage them to stay so they catch the rats/mice? If so I think there's no better place for a poor stray kitty!
> 
> Am loving your reports, living in Australia we are always so far away from our favourite place in the world so I get to live like a local vicariously through you guys



I'm glad to hear you like the pictures of the Disneyland cats. You are correct that Disney leaves food out for them. You can read their whole story here.

Also so glad to hear that you're liking the reports in general! One of my goals is for people to be able to feel like they're living the "local" life from far away, so I'm glad to bring a little bit of Disney to Australia 



Rubygoose said:


> I've really enjoyed reading your trip reports, and now that's I'm caught up on this one, I've gone back to read your WDW one. I know I should be finishing up MY trip report, but I've been reading yours instead while I procrastinate! You and Tracy remind me of my husband and I before we had kids. I really wish we had gone to DLR before we had kids, but we never even thought of it. Now we use our kids as an excuse to do fun stuff that we wouldn't do without them.
> 
> I don't think we saw any cats inside the parks, but we definitely saw some around the DLH. The rustling in the bushes scared me before I noticed it was only a cat!



Thanks so much for reading!  I'm glad you've been enjoying this report (and the other ones). We definitely are happy with our decision to be here before we have kids. It's nice to be able to enjoy everything as just the two of us, and then we can rediscover everything again if/when kids do come along!

The DLH is always a good place to find some cats. They are pretty much always there as well as hanging out alongside the tram route. Other than that, it's a crapshoot whether you'll get to see any.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 73
Enjoying Our Freedom

​


----------



## RachelleBeaney

Thanks for the link - I had been trying to find info on the Disneyland Cats on the web without much luck (well nothing so well presented)! I am so happy that these stray cats have food and medical attention as well as a place to live and be  I guess the population remains constant *** all the stray cats around realise there is no better place to be than Disneyland.

As you might have guessed I am a slightly crazy cat-lady! My husband and I have three cats and they are like our children since we dont actually have any children yet ! It's always hard to leave them on our Disney trips so we'll be on the look out for a 'cat fix' at Disneyland this time round and see if we can spot any  

And thank you for bringing Disneyland to Australia for us  We really appreciate it


----------



## Belle83

Smart move on getting the non-swinging car. I made the mistake of choosing the swinging ones. OMG. *I* almost lost it, and I've never had that feeling on a ride. 

Having to go back to work stinks, even if you need to. At least you could spend the time in Disneyland! Can't beat that.


----------



## dizneefan13

I'm one of the crazy ones who likes the swinging gondolas on the Fun Wheel.  DH doesn't like it though, so we mostly ride the non-swinging ones.

Never thought of some stranger losing their cookies on this ride.  Hmmmm when I get on it again I'll sure be looking for anyone "green around the gills". LOL


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up.  Looks like you've done heaps of posts whilst I've been gone and all of them are jammed packed with so many details.  I'll just mark my spot here; rather than commenting on everything!


----------



## tayalltheway

RachelleBeaney said:


> Thanks for the link - I had been trying to find info on the Disneyland Cats on the web without much luck (well nothing so well presented)! I am so happy that these stray cats have food and medical attention as well as a place to live and be  I guess the population remains constant *** all the stray cats around realise there is no better place to be than Disneyland.
> 
> As you might have guessed I am a slightly crazy cat-lady! My husband and I have three cats and they are like our children since we dont actually have any children yet ! It's always hard to leave them on our Disney trips so we'll be on the look out for a 'cat fix' at Disneyland this time round and see if we can spot any
> 
> And thank you for bringing Disneyland to Australia for us  We really appreciate it



Glad to help you learn more about the Disneyland Cats. I've loved finding out more about them! And I hope that you will get to see some next time you're here. Getting your "cat fix" is definitely important! 



Belle83 said:


> Smart move on getting the non-swinging car. I made the mistake of choosing the swinging ones. OMG. *I* almost lost it, and I've never had that feeling on a ride.
> 
> Having to go back to work stinks, even if you need to. At least you could spend the time in Disneyland! Can't beat that.



We've just never even considered the swinging cars on the Fun Wheel. It just doesn't look like our cup of tea. Glad you were able to keep your churro down in the end when you rode...

And yes, going back to work DOES stink. Oh well, we do what we have to do!



dizneefan13 said:


> I'm one of the crazy ones who likes the swinging gondolas on the Fun Wheel.  DH doesn't like it though, so we mostly ride the non-swinging ones.
> 
> Never thought of some stranger losing their cookies on this ride.  Hmmmm when I get on it again I'll sure be looking for anyone "green around the gills". LOL



You're definitely not alone in liking the swinging cars because they always seem to have a longer line than the non-swinging! Just be careful of anyone riding with you who is talking about the big meal they just ate 



PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up.  Looks like you've done heaps of posts whilst I've been gone and all of them are jammed packed with so many details.  I'll just mark my spot here; rather than commenting on everything!



Welcome home! I hope your trip was great, and I'm sorry that we missed getting to meet up with you. Hope you enjoy catching up on all the updates you missed.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 74
Ch-Ch-Changes

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures.  Can I admit to not being a fan of the turkey leg duck

Glad to see that Tracy was in a job from March.  Hope she's still enjoying it out there.


----------



## dizneefan13

It sounds like you've really settled into your life in OC.  Tracy's job sounds good; never heard of beer in the fridge at work.  I don't care for beer, do they offer wine?  LOL!

How cool that you are making money writing.  You really do have a talent for it.  Have you ever thought of writing a blog?  Offering an eBook?  Could be another avenue for a few $$$.

I am so crazy excited for our upcoming trip that friends and family are ready to shoot me! lol   We might head out a week early and take our time coming down from Washington.  I love the Oregon Coast and also might spend a couple days in San Fran.  Last visit there we discovered the Disney Family Museum and Golden Gate Park.  I love them both!

In the meantime I continue to live vicariously through your reports and pictures.  I'm sure I would be even crazier by now without them!


----------



## AussieMumma

We were totally grossed out by turkey legs when we first saw them, people walking around holding this hunk of meat and eating it like an animal (well an animal with hands lol)!!! But then we decided we just had to try one, with knives and forks in hand the whole family dug in thoroughly enjoyed it  Our youngest was only 9 mths old on our this visit and even she tucked in! It's now a go to snack, we just get one to share between the six of us.

I'm so glad you've gotten a job doing some form of writing. Hopefully it will lead to bigger and better things for you. Tracy's workplace sounds like a great place to be, is she still enjoying it? (as much as you can working full time)


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures.  Can I admit to not being a fan of the turkey leg duck
> 
> Glad to see that Tracy was in a job from March.  Hope she's still enjoying it out there.



I can definitely understand not being a turkey leg fan. It's a very specific taste that I've only been in the mood for a few times in my life. But when I am in the mood, they're really delicious!

She is indeed still enjoying the job. I'll get into more of the perks a little later on, but they've been very good to us.



dizneefan13 said:


> It sounds like you've really settled into your life in OC.  Tracy's job sounds good; never heard of beer in the fridge at work.  I don't care for beer, do they offer wine?  LOL!
> 
> How cool that you are making money writing.  You really do have a talent for it.  Have you ever thought of writing a blog?  Offering an eBook?  Could be another avenue for a few $$$.
> 
> I am so crazy excited for our upcoming trip that friends and family are ready to shoot me! lol   We might head out a week early and take our time coming down from Washington.  I love the Oregon Coast and also might spend a couple days in San Fran.  Last visit there we discovered the Disney Family Museum and Golden Gate Park.  I love them both!
> 
> In the meantime I continue to live vicariously through your reports and pictures.  I'm sure I would be even crazier by now without them!



We have definitely settled in here. I can't believe we've almost been here for a year!! Tracy's office is definitely unique. I don't think they really have any wine, though I think some people might occasionally drink wine coolers?

I have definitely considered writing a blog or an eBook or something, but right now it's all more in the abstract. I'm just getting more into actually making money from it all at this point, so I'm trying to cultivate what I've already got going on before I try stretching myself in too many other directions.

I say if you can leave for your trip early, DO IT! Sounds like a blast to be able to enjoy some more of the country on your trip down here. We want to get to San Francisco so badly. It's very high on our list of destinations now that we're relatively close.

Until you actually leave and make your way down here, I hope our pictures and stories continue to be a good outlet! 



AussieMumma said:


> We were totally grossed out by turkey legs when we first saw them, people walking around holding this hunk of meat and eating it like an animal (well an animal with hands lol)!!! But then we decided we just had to try one, with knives and forks in hand the whole family dug in thoroughly enjoyed it  Our youngest was only 9 mths old on our this visit and even she tucked in! It's now a go to snack, we just get one to share between the six of us.
> 
> I'm so glad you've gotten a job doing some form of writing. Hopefully it will lead to bigger and better things for you. Tracy's workplace sounds like a great place to be, is she still enjoying it? (as much as you can working full time)



That's how we feel when we see people walking around eating the turkey legs. It just doesn't seem at all appetizing when you see one dripping grease while the person eating it stands in line for Pirates. Sitting down and making an actual shared meal out of it was a much more pleasant experience, though.

I'm definitely enjoying writing (though of course it has its ups and downs like all jobs). The same could be said about Tracy's experience. On the whole, it's been very positive, and the people she works with have been great for both of us to get to know!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 75
Stars—They’re Just Like Us

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

You have no idea how envious I am of everyone who lives close enough to DLR with an AP and can visit these special events and parades at the drop of an Easter bunny hat!

Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.

Hope that you and Tracy get that Duffy egg next year.  And I'm pretty sure that there is a post in the not too distant future about Tracy acquiring that Cheshire cat.  

Fancy spotting James Franco in the restrooms.  Personally, I tend to head straight to the cubicles myself and unless I literally walk in on a celeb, I'm probably not in the mood to look left or right (maybe it's a girl thing....or just me).


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

I'm a big fan of Roger Rabbit, we had a hard time finding a copy of the movie to show our kids (only very expensive ones on ebay) until one day, when I wasn't looking for it, I stumbled across a copy in the bargain DVD bin at the local variety store!  What luck!  

Glad you both have fallen on your feet with jobs and are still managing to live the Disney dream!


----------



## Rubygoose

I'm finally caught up on all 3 of your trip reports. Turns out that our paths may have crossed in 2011, as your last park day was our first park day of our first DL trip. (I love finding out when I've been in the same place as someone, since it makes me feel like a character from Lost!) We probably also crossed paths when you were in Victoria. What year did you travel up here? Did you visit the petting zoo at Beacon Hill Park, or did you only have time to see Butcharts?

I hope Tracy ended up getting the Pillow Pet. I splurged and got the Dumbo one for DD for her bday when we were there in July, and since they had a 2 for $50 deal, I got DS the Bullseye one. They came in handy on the plane ride home, but the flight attendant teased me for cuddling with Bullseye when DS was colouring. 

So cool that you spotted James Franco! I don't think I'd recognize a celebrity if they were standing right infront of me. 

I'm interested to hear about your experiences with the new system that's replaced the GAC. Hopefully it will help reduce the time you need to spend actually standing in line, but it sounds like you'll have to stand in line at a kiosk anyway, which seems counter productive.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> You have no idea how envious I am of everyone who lives close enough to DLR with an AP and can visit these special events and parades at the drop of an Easter bunny hat!
> 
> Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hope that you and Tracy get that Duffy egg next year.  And I'm pretty sure that there is a post in the not too distant future about Tracy acquiring that Cheshire cat.
> 
> Fancy spotting James Franco in the restrooms.  Personally, I tend to head straight to the cubicles myself and unless I literally walk in on a celeb, I'm probably not in the mood to look left or right (maybe it's a girl thing....or just me).



The events like the ones at Easter were definitely one of the times when we felt the most lucky to be AP-holders and locals! They did several Limited Time Magic events all at once.

You would be correct in assuming that Tracy didn't hold out for too long before buying the Cheshire Cat... Only a matter of days, in fact. 

Honestly, I don't think I would have noticed James Franco at all if I hadn't been going out the door of the bathroom as he went in. When I was in that close of proximity, I just happened to make eye contact long enough to think he looked familiar.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> I'm a big fan of Roger Rabbit, we had a hard time finding a copy of the movie to show our kids (only very expensive ones on ebay) until one day, when I wasn't looking for it, I stumbled across a copy in the bargain DVD bin at the local variety store!  What luck!
> 
> Glad you both have fallen on your feet with jobs and are still managing to live the Disney dream!



I'm honestly not sure if I've ever actually seen Who Framed Roger Rabbit (and if I did, it was at least 20 years ago...) That's quite the lucky find you came across in the bargain bin though!!

I'm glad we both have managed to find work without having to sacrifice our Disney-driven lives as well. It makes working much more bearable...



Rubygoose said:


> I'm finally caught up on all 3 of your trip reports. Turns out that our paths may have crossed in 2011, as your last park day was our first park day of our first DL trip. (I love finding out when I've been in the same place as someone, since it makes me feel like a character from Lost!) We probably also crossed paths when you were in Victoria. What year did you travel up here? Did you visit the petting zoo at Beacon Hill Park, or did you only have time to see Butcharts?
> 
> I hope Tracy ended up getting the Pillow Pet. I splurged and got the Dumbo one for DD for her bday when we were there in July, and since they had a 2 for $50 deal, I got DS the Bullseye one. They came in handy on the plane ride home, but the flight attendant teased me for cuddling with Bullseye when DS was colouring.
> 
> So cool that you spotted James Franco! I don't think I'd recognize a celebrity if they were standing right infront of me.
> 
> I'm interested to hear about your experiences with the new system that's replaced the GAC. Hopefully it will help reduce the time you need to spend actually standing in line, but it sounds like you'll have to stand in line at a kiosk anyway, which seems counter productive.



Glad to hear that you got all caught up! Thanks for reading  That's funny that our paths almost crossed in Disneyland a couple years ago. I've found out later that lots of people reading my reports happened to be in either DLR or WDW when we were there. It really IS a small world after all... We went up to Victoria in the summer of 2007. We only were there for one full day, though, so we didn't get to do the zoo in addition to the gardens. I'd LOVE to go back someday. Victoria was so beautiful.

As you'll see in a post coming VERY soon, Tracy decided to get the pillow pet after all, and she's been happy to have him. I definitely understand the 2 for $50 deal being very enticing as we almost bought a second one while we were at it. And I can attest to the fact that there's nothing wrong with an adult using one on an airplane 

I'm usually awful at spotting people in a crowd, but with celebrities, I've often had luck just noticing them being right in front of me. There was something about the way he carried himself as he walked into the bathroom that exuded self-confidence and made me pretty sure it had been him even before we confirmed it upon his exit.

After only using it a couple times so far, I'm withholding judgment on the new DAS system until it's been around for a little while and gone through the inevitable tweaks that I'm sure are still to come. As of now, though, I'm pretty happy with the new system. Since obviously change has been brewing for a while, we were expecting worse. So far the waits at the kiosks to get return times have never been bad, and I don't see anything wrong with us needing to wait out the length of the lines since that's only fair. Obviously, though, my disability is MUCH different than kids with autism or other cognitive disorders, so I definitely understand the families who are frustrated with the new system.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 76
Spring Has Sprung

​


----------



## disneymania0711

I love your trip reports!  They are my favorite on the DIS!  I always look forward to your installments. Keep it up for us loyal readers


----------



## Daisybelle

Your reports bring me joy.  That is all.


----------



## Sherry E

Even more Easter-ific fun!  I love all of the Easter-related photos, because -- as I mentioned after your egg hunt photos -- I wish DLR would do more with that holiday/season.  There are so many fun possibilities.

I wonder if the hummingbird you saw was going after one of the Disneyland Resort lizards.  I'd bet that there were lizards hidden in those rocks.  I stumbled upon several lizards hiding in some rocks in Frontierland last month, and a couple of them looked like 'adults' while I also saw some teeny baby lizards -- no more than 2 inches long and most of it was tail!  A sparrow came along and was stalking them, so they slithered/scurried away.

I chuckled at the surreptitious photo of James Franco, and kudos to you for pulling that off!  First of all, let me just say I am shocked that he even had time to go to DLR.  He is so busy and has something like 500 jobs, that unless he is working at DLR or planning to make a movie there I am surprised he found the time to go.  

I usually think that celebrities are aware that people are taking secret photos of them from afar.  I think they're used to it (because they're always looking out for paparazzi), but they often don't say anything or do anything about it because they don't want to draw more attention to themselves.  

I saw Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale at DLR last December (keep an eye out for them on your day trips, as I think Gwen and Gavin take the kids there at least a few times a year), specifically on Buena Vista Street.  I got some pictures of Gavin from behind, as he and Gwen were walking away, but when I tried to get one picture (from a distance) with a front view, Gavin turned his head in my general direction and appeared to catch on to my sneaky plan.  So, I did what anyone would do at that point.  I quickly turned to the left and aimed my camera at a nearby wreath!! I made sure to look very, very fascinated by the wreath.  I'm sure he knew what I was up to, though.  I just couldn't bring myself to go up and say anything to them and bother them, even though I'm a fan of both of their bands.



ETA:  Remember I told you a while back about the yearly Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas that lasts for 2 months (from early November to early January)?  The movies are syrupy, predictable, formulaic, contrived, good natured -- and oh so addictive!!  The movies are kind of comforting in a weird way, like wrapping up in a cozy Christmas blanket.

The reason I suggested this extravaganza o' holiday movies to you and Tracy is because you mentioned "The 12 Dates of Christmas," as I recall.  Half of the movies that run during the Hallmark Countdown are along the lines of "12 Dates..."  Many of them are light, breezy holiday-comedy-romance movies and others are slightly more serious movies.  This year's Countdown begins on 11/1 (Friday night) or early on Saturday, 11/2.  There are movies on all day, both Saturday and Sunday, every weekend for 2 months.  Check your listings.  If you have U-Verse, you don't have the Hallmark Channel.  If you have satellite or another cable provider, you should have Hallmark.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!



I'll post a link here tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessInOz

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.



YAY!  Go Taylor!  Well done.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.





Small World Drama ... too funny!  I hope those hula girls make it back ok!


----------



## Rubygoose

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.



Yay! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## dizneefan13

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.



Yesss!!!!  You just found another listener


----------



## tayalltheway

disneymania0711 said:


> I love your trip reports!  They are my favorite on the DIS!  I always look forward to your installments. Keep it up for us loyal readers



Thanks for saying that! I'm so glad you enjoy reading 



Daisybelle said:


> Your reports bring me joy.  That is all.



Aw, thanks!! 



Sherry E said:


> Even more Easter-ific fun!  I love all of the Easter-related photos, because -- as I mentioned after your egg hunt photos -- I wish DLR would do more with that holiday/season.  There are so many fun possibilities.
> 
> I wonder if the hummingbird you saw was going after one of the Disneyland Resort lizards.  I'd bet that there were lizards hidden in those rocks.  I stumbled upon several lizards hiding in some rocks in Frontierland last month, and a couple of them looked like 'adults' while I also saw some teeny baby lizards -- no more than 2 inches long and most if it was tail!  A sparrow came along and was stalking them, so they slithered/scurried away.
> 
> I chuckled at the surreptitious photo of James Franco, and kudos to you for pulling that off!  First of all, let me just say I am shocked that he even had time to go to DLR.  He is so busy and has something like 500 jobs, that unless he is working at DLR or planning to make a movie there I am surprised he found the time to go.
> 
> I usually think that celebrities are aware that people are taking secret photos of them from afar.  I think they're used to it (because they're always looking out for paparazzi), but they often don't say anything or do anything about it because they don't want to draw more attention to themselves.
> 
> I saw Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale at DLR last December (keep an eye out for them on your day trips, as I think Gwen and Gavin take the kids there at least a few times a year), specifically on Buena Vista Street.  I got some pictures of Gavin from behind, as he and Gwen were walking away, but when I tried to get one picture (from a distance) with a front view, Gavin turned his head in my general direction and appeared to catch on to my sneaky plan.  So, I did what anyone would do at that point.  I quickly turned to the left and aimed my camera at a nearby wreath!! I made sure to look very, very fascinated by the wreath.  I'm sure he knew what I was up to, though.  I just couldn't bring myself to go up and say anything to them and bother them, even though I'm a fan of both of their bands.
> 
> ETA:  Remember I told you a while back about the yearly Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas that lasts for 2 months (from early November to early January)?  The movies are syrupy, predictable, formulaic, contrived, good natured -- and oh so addictive!!  The movies are kind of comforting in a weird way, like wrapping up in a cozy Christmas blanket.
> 
> The reason I suggested this extravaganza o' holiday movies to you and Tracy is because you mentioned "The 12 Dates of Christmas," as I recall.  Half of the movies that run during the Hallmark Countdown are along the lines of "12 Dates..."  Many of them are light, breezy holiday-comedy-romance movies and others are slightly more serious movies.  This year's Countdown begins on 11/1 (Friday night) or early on Saturday, 11/2.  There are movies on all day, both Saturday and Sunday, every weekend for 2 months.  Check your listings.  If you have U-Verse, you don't have the Hallmark Channel.  If you have satellite or another cable provider, you should have Hallmark.



Easter fun galore! I definitely agree that it was one of the most fun holidays of the year!

That's interesting about the lizards. I don't know how a hummingbird would fare against one of them in a fight, but if all hummingbirds are like our "frenemy" Larry, then I imagine they would try their darndest to win.

Your celebrity "stealth photo" story made me laugh! I'm sure that if James Franco looked up while I was taking the picture, he would absolutely have known what I was doing, but I still didn't hesitate! We were surprised to see him there as well. I think he was actually just enjoying a day at the park with a friend, though, rather than there promoting anything, since he appeared that week in the ACTUAL Us Weekly "Stars--They're Just Like Us" section...

I'm bummed about the Hallmark movies because we DO have U-Verse, which means we won't get them... I'm sure some of them may be on Netflix, though? I'll have to check. If not, at least there are always several ABC Family Christmas movies on Netflix that I'm sure I haven't seen yet...



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Taylor's appearance on the DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcast will be posted early tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a link here tomorrow.





Sherry E said:


>





PrincessInOz said:


> YAY!  Go Taylor!  Well done.





AussieDisneyNut said:


> Small World Drama ... too funny!  I hope those hula girls make it back ok!





Rubygoose said:


> Yay! Can't wait to hear it!





dizneefan13 said:


> Yesss!!!!  You just found another listener



Secret's out! I wasn't sure if I was supposed to say anything before the show went up, but since Tom teased the upcoming appearance, I guess it's safe to talk about.

I had a lot of fun chatting with the whole DIS Unplugged crew, and I'm excited for you guys to hear it! Hopefully you all enjoy, and thanks again to Tom and the rest of the gang for having me on!


----------



## tayalltheway

Hello, everyone! In case you didn't see the post on the previous page, I wanted to let you all know that I am going to be making an appearance on tomorrow's episode of The DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition. It was thanks to all of your emphatic recommendations that I got noticed by Tom and the crew, so thanks for supporting me and, as always, thanks SO MUCH for reading! I also wanted to thank Tom and the rest of the gang for having me on the show because it was a lot of fun!

UPDATED: Here is a link to the podcast. I feel like I should also note that when the hosts were asking me about my favorite things to do in Disneyland, I completely forgot to mention Big Thunder Ranch! I hope that Pancho, Pocahontas, Clarabelle, and all the goats can forgive my oversight.

Chapter 77
In My Easter Bonnet

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a fun update!

I love that you met the Easter Bunny and have the objective evidence to show for it.  
Your Easter Eggs are gorgeous!  I love the Pancho one.

And well done on getting through the first 3 seasons of the Suite Life on Deck in a week and the half.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Here we go.....

This week's DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcasts are now available.

You can subscribe or download at this link: DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition 10/17/13

You can listen directly to Taylor's segment at this link: We moved to Disneyland!


After you listen to Taylor's segment, we'd love you to give some of our other segments a try.


----------



## dizneefan13

Just listened to the podcast!  How cool to hear you talking about your Disney love and experience, Taylor.  You did a great job!  

I was glad to hear that you are attending a Halloween party.  I know it will be awhile until we hear this chapter, but its great to know that you are going and we will be hearing about what you think about it.  I'm dying to know what costumes you conjured up!

As an avid fan, the only other thing I learned was that you have an interest in becoming a Dapper Dan.  That would be so awesome!  Maybe your illness will subside and Disney will make a smart move and hire you as one of these talented guys 

And oh, I enjoyed your last TR chapter and so glad you got to spend some time with sweet Pancho.  Heading to Big Thunder and hoping to see him is one of the first things we are doing when we finally get there!  (in 2 weeks and 3 days!!!!!)


----------



## gardengirl2790

Hi Taylor,

I just listened to you on the DIS. It was fun to hear your words, after reading them for so long. 

I'm still enjoying reading about your, and Tracy's, adventures in Disneyland.


----------



## Sherry E

tayalltheway said:


> Easter fun galore! I definitely agree that it was one of the most fun holidays of the year!
> 
> That's interesting about the lizards. I don't know how a hummingbird would fare against one of them in a fight, but if all hummingbirds are like our "frenemy" Larry, then I imagine they would try their darndest to win.
> 
> Your celebrity "stealth photo" story made me laugh! I'm sure that if James Franco looked up while I was taking the picture, he would absolutely have known what I was doing, but I still didn't hesitate! We were surprised to see him there as well. I think he was actually just enjoying a day at the park with a friend, though, rather than there promoting anything, since he appeared that week in the ACTUAL Us Weekly "Stars--They're Just Like Us" section...
> 
> I'm bummed about the Hallmark movies because we DO have U-Verse, which means we won't get them... I'm sure some of them may be on Netflix, though? I'll have to check. If not, at least there are always several ABC Family Christmas movies on Netflix that I'm sure I haven't seen yet...



*Taylor --*

I just listened to your podcast segment and you did a great job! I'm not sure why you ever thought you wouldn't.  

As soon as I got into writing about the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas to let you know that it's coming up I was thinking, "I wonder if Taylor and Tracy have U-Verse."  Drat!  I only recently discovered that U-Verse doesn't offer the Hallmark Channel in its lineup when I was considering switching from my current cable provider.  

Yes, ABC Family and Lifetime will have a lot of Christmas movies coming up as well, and the Lifetime movies are often similar to the Hallmark movies (though Lifetime's selection tends to lean on the more serious side a lot of the time).  It may take a while for the brand new 2013 Hallmark movies to make it to Netflix, but see if you can find any of these older gems (just a few years old) somewhere online, as they are full of sweet Christmas-y goodness:

_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (it stars Christine Taylor, who is Ben Stiller's wife)

_The Most Wonderful Time of Year_ (it stars Brooke Burns, who was on _Baywatch_, and Henry Winkler)

_Debbie Macomber's Trading Christmas_ (a variation on the Cameron Diaz/Kate Winslet movie _The Holiday_, starring Faith Ford, who used to be on _Murphy Brown_)

_The 12 Men of Christmas_ (not a Hallmark movie, but very similar in tone, starring Kristin Chenoweth)

_Debbie Macomber's Mrs. Miracle_ (starring Doris Roberts from _Everybody Loves Raymond_ and James Van Der Beek, from _Dawson's Creek_)


I will also give a shout out to _Naughty or Nice_, _Matchmaker Santa_, _Christmas Town_ (I found it on another channel, not Hallmark) and _The 12 Wishes of Christmas_ (I found it somewhere other than Hallmark, but it's the same type of movie).


----------



## Rubygoose

Great job on the podcast! Count me as one of those readers who reads your report as a way of living vicariously through you and Tracy! 

If they invite you on again, you should do it. I'm sure you'd be able to offer a lot of advice and a unique perspective. 

Oh, and I think I met the German version of you and Tracy this summer! We were at the Disney Jr show so the kids could wish Minnie a Happy Birthday (they didn't seem to care that Minnie had her birthday in Sept last year and in July this year!) DH and I sat on a bench at the back while the kids were on the floor in the front. A young couple sat down next to me, so I moved over a bit and started chatting with them. I asked them how old their kids were and they said, in very broken English, "No kids, just us! Just wanted to see the show." And the husband laughed through the entire show. He probably likes Jake and the Neverland Pirates as much as my DS4!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Taylor - It's great hearing you!  I'm really enjoying the audio of your voice.  Now when I read your report, I can not just read and visualise your experience, I can hear you in my mind as well.


:  That sounds so bad on so many levels.


----------



## Pesky

Fun podcast!  Glad you did that.


----------



## sophies*mom

Great podcast, how cool!


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm just not a podcast person  .. but I'm sure you did awesome  

Super fun Easter post.  At the bail bonds/smog check place.  And the 32 days at DL since getting passes -- SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Casey's Mommie

Just listened to the podcast. It was great, and you did a terrific job. It's so neat to be able to follow along with your adventures and I really want to thank you for sharing!


----------



## sewmess

I just caught up on your entire TR, although I think LR (Life Report) might fit better.

My oldest friend moved from LA to NYC when she was about y'alls age.  From her experience in NYC and some of the things that went on in LA (she actually lived in Hollywood) I have great respect for people who take great leaps of faith to follow a dream.

And I am also very grateful for your local's view of DL.  My DH was born in Orange County and basically grew up going to DL frequently.  One of my favorite pictures of him as a boy is of him by the Snow White fountain with his Grandmother.  I'll admit that I thought that was done away with years ago because all I've heard about DL is the new stuff.  It made me smile to know it's still there.

Anyway, I'm following along on your journey now.  Thanks for letting us come along!


----------



## BirdyGirl85

Taylor, I really enjoy reading your trip reports.  You and Tracy are so adventurous for moving to California like that without a place to live at first and no job lined up right away.  I would be afraid to do that.  But you probably planned ahead and had quite a bit of money saved up.

It's so good to hear Tracy got a job and that she likes it.  I would love to live near Disneyland and have an annual pass.  Maybe someday...  If I actually get my dream job to work in animation and if I get a job in Southern California, then maybe...


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> What a fun update!
> 
> I love that you met the Easter Bunny and have the objective evidence to show for it.
> Your Easter Eggs are gorgeous!  I love the Pancho one.
> 
> And well done on getting through the first 3 seasons of the Suite Life on Deck in a week and the half.



We were glad we ended up waiting for the Easter Bunny too. The season just didn't feel complete without it! Glad you like the Easter Eggs.

And yes, I was definitely binge-watching that show (as I have done with many shows since...)



ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> This week's DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition podcasts are now available.
> 
> You can subscribe or download at this link: DIS Unplugged: Disneyland Edition 10/17/13
> 
> You can listen directly to Taylor's segment at this link: We moved to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> After you listen to Taylor's segment, we'd love you to give some of our other segments a try.



 Thanks again, Tom! I had a lot of fun talking with you guys, and I was happy with how it turned out.



dizneefan13 said:


> Just listened to the podcast!  How cool to hear you talking about your Disney love and experience, Taylor.  You did a great job!
> 
> I was glad to hear that you are attending a Halloween party.  I know it will be awhile until we hear this chapter, but its great to know that you are going and we will be hearing about what you think about it.  I'm dying to know what costumes you conjured up!
> 
> As an avid fan, the only other thing I learned was that you have an interest in becoming a Dapper Dan.  That would be so awesome!  Maybe your illness will subside and Disney will make a smart move and hire you as one of these talented guys
> 
> And oh, I enjoyed your last TR chapter and so glad you got to spend some time with sweet Pancho.  Heading to Big Thunder and hoping to see him is one of the first things we are doing when we finally get there!  (in 2 weeks and 3 days!!!!!)



Thanks for listening! I'm glad that you liked it. We'll definitely fill you in on what happens at the Halloween Party (though, as you said, it will probably be a while before I get to that point in the report...)

And maybe someday I'll get to be a Dapper Dan. You never know!

We were SO excited to get to meet Pancho finally, and I hope he is out when you arrive!!



gardengirl2790 said:


> Hi Taylor,
> 
> I just listened to you on the DIS. It was fun to hear your words, after reading them for so long.
> 
> I'm still enjoying reading about your, and Tracy's, adventures in Disneyland.



I'm so glad you enjoyed it! And that you're still enjoying reading along 



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor --*
> 
> I just listened to your podcast segment and you did a great job! I'm not sure why you ever thought you wouldn't.
> 
> As soon as I got into writing about the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas to let you know that it's coming up I was thinking, "I wonder if Taylor and Tracy have U-Verse."  Drat!  I only recently discovered that U-Verse doesn't offer the Hallmark Channel in its lineup when I was considering switching from my current cable provider.
> 
> Yes, ABC Family and Lifetime will have a lot of Christmas movies coming up as well, and the Lifetime movies are often similar to the Hallmark movies (though Lifetime's selection tends to lean on the more serious side a lot of the time).  It may take a while for the brand new 2013 Hallmark movies to make it to Netflix, but see if you can find any of these older gems (just a few years old) somewhere online, as they are full of sweet Christmas-y goodness:
> 
> _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (it stars Christine Taylor, who is Ben Stiller's wife)
> 
> _The Most Wonderful Time of Year_ (it stars Brooke Burns, who was on _Baywatch_, and Henry Winkler)
> 
> _Debbie Macomber's Trading Christmas_ (a variation on the Cameron Diaz/Kate Winslet movie _The Holiday_, starring Faith Ford, who used to be on _Murphy Brown_)
> 
> _The 12 Men of Christmas_ (not a Hallmark movie, but very similar in tone, starring Kristin Chenoweth)
> 
> _Debbie Macomber's Mrs. Miracle_ (starring Doris Roberts from _Everybody Loves Raymond_ and James Van Der Beek, from _Dawson's Creek_)
> 
> 
> I will also give a shout out to _Naughty or Nice_, _Matchmaker Santa_, _Christmas Town_ (I found it on another channel, not Hallmark) and _The 12 Wishes of Christmas_ (I found it somewhere other than Hallmark, but it's the same type of movie).



It was much easier to speak eloquently about Disney than it is to talk about other things in life, as I learned. I had a lot of fun doing the podcast, and I'm glad you enjoyed listening!

Thanks for the movie recommendations. I'm sure I'll be able to find some of them online or on the TV channels we do get. Yay, Christmas movies!! 



Rubygoose said:


> Great job on the podcast! Count me as one of those readers who reads your report as a way of living vicariously through you and Tracy!
> 
> If they invite you on again, you should do it. I'm sure you'd be able to offer a lot of advice and a unique perspective.
> 
> Oh, and I think I met the German version of you and Tracy this summer! We were at the Disney Jr show so the kids could wish Minnie a Happy Birthday (they didn't seem to care that Minnie had her birthday in Sept last year and in July this year!) DH and I sat on a bench at the back while the kids were on the floor in the front. A young couple sat down next to me, so I moved over a bit and started chatting with them. I asked them how old their kids were and they said, in very broken English, "No kids, just us! Just wanted to see the show." And the husband laughed through the entire show. He probably likes Jake and the Neverland Pirates as much as my DS4!



Thanks for listening to the podcast. I'm glad that you get to live vicariously through our trips to the parks! 

Now that I've got my nerves out of the way, I would definitely go back on for another episode if they asked me. Maybe someday they'll want to do a podcast all about Pancho, in which case I could be the perfect guest!

That's a funny story about the German couple. I'll be honest that Disney Jr. Live is something we have yet to do. Maaaaybe someday haha...



PrincessInOz said:


> Taylor - It's great hearing you!  I'm really enjoying the audio of your voice.  Now when I read your report, I can not just read and visualise your experience, I can hear you in my mind as well.
> 
> 
> :  That sounds so bad on so many levels.



 Don't worry, I understood what you meant by it. In a non-creepy way.



Pesky said:


> Fun podcast!  Glad you did that.



Thanks! I'm glad too!



sophies*mom said:


> Great podcast, how cool!



Glad you liked it! 



tdashgirl said:


> I'm just not a podcast person  .. but I'm sure you did awesome
> 
> Super fun Easter post.  At the bail bonds/smog check place.  And the 32 days at DL since getting passes -- SO JEALOUS!!!



That's quite all right. You probably know most of the information I talked about from reading on here anyway!

I'm glad you liked our Easter summaries. It was a fun time of year to be at the parks a lot. And yes, I too miss that month when we went to Disney almost every day. We still get over there a lot, but NEVER that often anymore.



Casey's Mommie said:


> Just listened to the podcast. It was great, and you did a terrific job. It's so neat to be able to follow along with your adventures and I really want to thank you for sharing!



Thanks for reading and for listening! I'm glad that you enjoy what I have to share 



sewmess said:


> I just caught up on your entire TR, although I think LR (Life Report) might fit better.
> 
> My oldest friend moved from LA to NYC when she was about y'alls age.  From her experience in NYC and some of the things that went on in LA (she actually lived in Hollywood) I have great respect for people who take great leaps of faith to follow a dream.
> 
> And I am also very grateful for your local's view of DL.  My DH was born in Orange County and basically grew up going to DL frequently.  One of my favorite pictures of him as a boy is of him by the Snow White fountain with his Grandmother.  I'll admit that I thought that was done away with years ago because all I've heard about DL is the new stuff.  It made me smile to know it's still there.
> 
> Anyway, I'm following along on your journey now.  Thanks for letting us come along!



Thanks for reading! I'm glad you're enjoying.

Yep, the life in NYC was definitely an interesting one. The dream didn't quite work out as "planned" there, but it was something I needed to try!

I'm glad to be able to provide a look at DLR from a local perspective, and I'm happy to report that the Snow White fountain is still as beautiful as ever 



BirdyGirl85 said:


> Taylor, I really enjoy reading your trip reports.  You and Tracy are so adventurous for moving to California like that without a place to live at first and no job lined up right away.  I would be afraid to do that.  But you probably planned ahead and had quite a bit of money saved up.
> 
> It's so good to hear Tracy got a job and that she likes it.  I would love to live near Disneyland and have an annual pass.  Maybe someday...  If I actually get my dream job to work in animation and if I get a job in Southern California, then maybe...



I'm so glad to hear you enjoy reading along! We definitely have an adventurous streak, though some may say we're a little fool-hearty... We DID plan as much and save as much in advance as possible, but it was definitely still a risk. Just glad it's paid off so far!

We're so glad that Tracy's job has been great so far as well! I hope that someday you get to live the SoCal dream too. I'm sure you can make it happen if that's what you set your mind to


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 78
A Foolish April

​


----------



## AussieMumma

We just listened to the podcast you were in, it was great, we really enjoyed it. Of course really loved the mention of us Aussies  haha

We are heading to DLR about two and a half weeks before Easter, I hope the crowds aren't too bad then?! 
We fly in on Sunday 30th March then only have the next three days in the parks before heading to Miami for our B2B Disney Cruises  We were considering only one cruise and then coming back to DLR at the end of our trip but that will be the days just before Good Friday which from what I've read is crazy busy time?!

I'm thinking I will write my first ever TR for this next trip. It will be nowhere near the standard of yours but hopefully might keep someone amused!


----------



## Eddygirl

Still following and enjoying your TR (LR) so very much!! Just listened to the podcast too.....yay!! Really enjoyed that too! Now I can put a narrative voice to your writting.

I was so excited when you guys discovered the Matterhorn Macaroon!!! My DD (now 13) and I shared one on our trip Sept 1012. We loved it soooo much we made a lunch out of one paired WITH a Dole Whip Float. THAT, my friend, is a must try. Coconut pineapple heaven!!! They were seriously made for each other! 

 I was just in San Diego on business and managed to extend my trip by one day to go to my beloved DL. 3 weeks ago tomorrow I was in my happy place! It was strange being there without DH, DD or DS...but I managed!  I have the best family....they were a bit jealous, of course, but they ordered my PH as a present.  The ONLY thing my DD (13) requested I bring back for her was a Matterhorn Macaroon!!!!!! I went first thing to the JHB as I was afraid if I went on my way out they would be sold out! *Gasp!!* That would have been disasterous!! I purchased 2 just in case one got squashed. The ladies packed them up in soda cups and they went with my all over the parks...even on Screamin'! I picked up a Mickey cookie for DS on my way out. They travelled in my carry-on in tupperware safely home to very happy kids.

On another note....the day I went by myself I was feeling kinda guilty and sad as I lined up first thing for rope drop, missing my kids and almost teary eyed......Yah...that would be the day I got picked TO OPEN THE PARK!!! Sorry kids, but Mama keeps the Honorary Citizen button. That sucker is MINE!! hahahaha!

I so look forward to reading more......and not to sound like a creeper, I may or may not have kept an eye out for you guys when I was there.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieMumma said:


> We just listened to the podcast you were in, it was great, we really enjoyed it. Of course really loved the mention of us Aussies  haha
> 
> We are heading to DLR about two and a half weeks before Easter, I hope the crowds aren't too bad then?!
> We fly in on Sunday 30th March then only have the next three days in the parks before heading to Miami for our B2B Disney Cruises  We were considering only one cruise and then coming back to DLR at the end of our trip but that will be the days just before Good Friday which from what I've read is crazy busy time?!
> 
> I'm thinking I will write my first ever TR for this next trip. It will be nowhere near the standard of yours but hopefully might keep someone amused!



I'm glad to hear that you listened and that you enjoyed it!  Of course I had to give a shout-out to all you Aussies!

Crowd levels are going to be different next year than they were this year because Easter this year was at the end of March while next year it's not till mid-April. I would guess that around March 30th will be after the bulk of Spring Break crowds are gone, so you should be all right. As for Easter itself, though, that's probably more of a crapshoot. This year, Easter weekend wasn't anywhere near as bad as the weeks leading up to it had been, but again, that might all change with Easter being in April. Besides, back-to-back Disney cruises sounds AWESOME!

I'll definitely read along if you do decide to write a trip report! I say go for it!! 



Eddygirl said:


> Still following and enjoying your TR (LR) so very much!! Just listened to the podcast too.....yay!! Really enjoyed that too! Now I can put a narrative voice to your writting.
> 
> I was so excited when you guys discovered the Matterhorn Macaroon!!! My DD (now 13) and I shared one on our trip Sept 1012. We loved it soooo much we made a lunch out of one paired WITH a Dole Whip Float. THAT, my friend, is a must try. Coconut pineapple heaven!!! They were seriously made for each other!
> 
> I was just in San Diego on business and managed to extend my trip by one day to go to my beloved DL. 3 weeks ago tomorrow I was in my happy place! It was strange being there without DH, DD or DS...but I managed!  I have the best family....they were a bit jealous, of course, but they ordered my PH as a present.  The ONLY thing my DD (13) requested I bring back for her was a Matterhorn Macaroon!!!!!! I went first thing to the JHB as I was afraid if I went on my way out they would be sold out! *Gasp!!* That would have been disasterous!! I purchased 2 just in case one got squashed. The ladies packed them up in soda cups and they went with my all over the parks...even on Screamin'! I picked up a Mickey cookie for DS on my way out. They travelled in my carry-on in tupperware safely home to very happy kids.
> 
> On another note....the day I went by myself I was feeling kinda guilty and sad as I lined up first thing for rope drop, missing my kids and almost teary eyed......Yah...that would be the day I got picked TO OPEN THE PARK!!! Sorry kids, but Mama keeps the Honorary Citizen button. That sucker is MINE!! hahahaha!
> 
> I so look forward to reading more......and not to sound like a creeper, I may or may not have kept an eye out for you guys when I was there.



Thanks for still reading along! I'm glad you liked the podcast!!

That Matterhorn Macaroon/Dole Whip Float combo does sound really good! Now I want to try it.

Your little solo trip sounds like a blast! I'm glad that you got to experience Disneyland from a totally different perspective (with the endorsement of your family!), and it sounds like you got them some awesome souvenirs even if they couldn't make the trip.

That's AWESOME that you got picked to open the park! What a cool opportunity! And it's not creepy at all that you were looking for us in the parks. Wish we could have met up! Maybe next time...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 79
Angels in the Outfield

​


----------



## Eddygirl

tayalltheway said:


> Disneyland Ducks: The Real Kings of the River.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool....a hidden Mickey!!!!!!! We loved finding those!!!!!
> 
> I had the beignets from the Jazz Kitchen for the first time 3 weeks ago....holy hannah......now I crave them!!!! I NEED to figure out how to make them!  bought a Mickey cookie cutter last year on our trip and make Mickey cookies (chocolate dipped ears, of course) for the kids once in a while when we need our Mickey fix. Good souvenir for under 5 bucks!!!! Maybe I should make beignets mouse shaped!!! Thanks, Taylor....it is after midnight and I want those little pillows of heaven NOW.....
> 
> PS....have no clue if I was able to quote your photo of the ducks on the Hidden Mickey!!! Sadly I could not work with Tracy at "Cool Tech".....​


----------



## Luisa

I haven't had a chance to listen to your podcast yet, but have downloaded it and hope to do so tonight. I'm really looking forward to and being able to put a voice to yours and Tracey's story.
I've only got 4 weeks until I leave for my trip and I've been taking lots of notes from you report on things I need to do that I haven't done before- like meet Pancho! I've never really spent much time in that area, although I did have a very happy time visiting with some little goats on one trip. The boats are another must do for me now too, basically I think I want this trip to be more about taking it easy and really enjoying the detail not just the rides and shopping!
Very glad to hear Tracey's job is going so well and that the people she works with are a nice group, I always think that if you work with great people then any job can be fun!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great updates!

I'll be interested to see how the Mickey Beignets stacks up against the Ralph Brennan ones.


----------



## tdashgirl

I need to try the Ralph Brennan beignets again.  It's been YEARS since I've had them and want to compare them to the Mickey ones which I've had much more recently 

I sailed on the Columbia during my last visit - loved it.  The detail downstairs is amazing.

So cool about Tracey's job and she looks cute in glasses


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I'm finally all caught up again and what a lot to catch up.  It was great seeing your photos of Disneyland at Easter we were in WDW over Easter this year and loved it.  Glad Tracy's work is going well you seem to have really settled in to your new life xx


----------



## Belle83

Yay for updates!  I love Mickey and Minnie's Easter outfits, so cute!


----------



## tayalltheway

Eddygirl said:


> tayalltheway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Ducks: The Real Kings of the River.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool....a hidden Mickey!!!!!!! We loved finding those!!!!!
> 
> I had the beignets from the Jazz Kitchen for the first time 3 weeks ago....holy hannah......now I crave them!!!! I NEED to figure out how to make them!  bought a Mickey cookie cutter last year on our trip and make Mickey cookies (chocolate dipped ears, of course) for the kids once in a while when we need our Mickey fix. Good souvenir for under 5 bucks!!!! Maybe I should make beignets mouse shaped!!! Thanks, Taylor....it is after midnight and I want those little pillows of heaven NOW.....
> 
> PS....have no clue if I was able to quote your photo of the ducks on the Hidden Mickey!!! Sadly I could not work with Tracy at "Cool Tech".....​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud the effort! Honestly, I have no idea how to quote just one picture, so I wouldn't have done any better. Guess I shouldn't work at CoolTech either...
> 
> I hadn't noticed the Hidden Mickey! That's a fun one though. Good eye.
> 
> Hope you weren't kept awake last night with cravings for beignets. I think the only way for you to satisfy that craving is going to be to make some Mickey-shaped ones and report back about how they were.
> 
> 
> 
> Luisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to listen to your podcast yet, but have downloaded it and hope to do so tonight. I'm really looking forward to and being able to put a voice to yours and Tracey's story.
> I've only got 4 weeks until I leave for my trip and I've been taking lots of notes from you report on things I need to do that I haven't done before- like meet Pancho! I've never really spent much time in that area, although I did have a very happy time visiting with some little goats on one trip. The boats are another must do for me now too, basically I think I want this trip to be more about taking it easy and really enjoying the detail not just the rides and shopping!
> Very glad to hear Tracey's job is going so well and that the people she works with are a nice group, I always think that if you work with great people then any job can be fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the podcast when you get a chance to listen!
> 
> Your trip is coming right up! I hope that you get a chance to see all the things you've never gotten to do before. I love the idea of taking it a little easier and enjoying all the little details. Maybe we'll get to meet up while you're here!
> 
> I agree about Tracy's job. What you're doing is often less important than the people you're doing it with, and she has a fun crew.
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessInOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates!
> 
> I'll be interested to see how the Mickey Beignets stacks up against the Ralph Brennan ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's just such a tough call between the two types of beignets... The Mickey ones are maybe a little doughier while the RB ones are slightly crispy on the edges. I don't know. They're both delicious, so maybe I should just leave it at that...
> 
> 
> 
> tdashgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try the Ralph Brennan beignets again.  It's been YEARS since I've had them and want to compare them to the Mickey ones which I've had much more recently
> 
> I sailed on the Columbia during my last visit - loved it.  The detail downstairs is amazing.
> 
> So cool about Tracey's job and she looks cute in glasses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should definitely try the RB beignets again. They're very good!
> 
> The Columbia is great! As is the Mark Twain! I just love the boat rides around the Rivers of America...
> 
> We're definitely glad about Tracy's job. And I'll pass on your compliment about her glasses
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbells mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally all caught up again and what a lot to catch up.  It was great seeing your photos of Disneyland at Easter we were in WDW over Easter this year and loved it.  Glad Tracy's work is going well you seem to have really settled in to your new life xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you got caught up again! I've been doing a bit of an onslaught of updates, so I know it must have taken a while to read them all. We really enjoyed all the Easter decorations. I bet that was a great time to be in WDW too! We definitely have settled in here pretty well, and I'm very glad Tracy likes her job!
> 
> 
> 
> Belle83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for updates!  I love Mickey and Minnie's Easter outfits, so cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I really liked their Easter outfits too. Honestly, they can put Mickey and Minnie in pretty much any fun outfit, and I'll enjoy it! ​
Click to expand...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 80
Hello, Goodbye

​


----------



## dizneefan13

Ah, the Market House.  I am going to miss it a LOT!  I am one of the few people in the world that think Starbuck's is way overblown. Its overpriced and it is, for my taste, not even that good.  

Being a true Pacific NW'r I love my coffee and have found  lots of individually owned coffee shops to surpass the flavor of Starbucks and offer reasonable prices. I will miss Market House tremendously and I'm not ashamed to even say I didn't think the coffee was that bad.  That's just between us though. If I said that on the regular forum I'd be shot. LOL

One of our Disney rituals was to enter the parks, saunter down Main street to the Market House, buy our refillable! coffees, mine with vanilla, DH's with lots of cream, then sit outside in that little cove area and just relax and drink in Disney and our coffees.  I even liked to browse in the MH.  It had such an old timey feel and a cute little ambiance all its own.  I even found a few things to buy sometimes, that I didn't notice in other shops.

Anyway, I love seeing your Market House photos.  Like I said I will be sad to walk by it and not stop for a visit when we enter the parks now.

Another great report, Taylor.  I've enjoyed how fast you are getting to the updates right now.


----------



## Eddygirl

Cute beads!!!! I have never seen those before. Probably a good thing as I would have come home with a boatload of them! 

Cool to see them experimenting in the candy shop! To me looks like a magic wand or something. Or a giant Popeye candy stick....which in my day were still called candy cigarettes!!! 

I loved all the long lost character photos! And your lunch looked really yummy!!!!! I read somewhere....i think here on the Dis .....about a lady that took a thermos full of tomato soup in and got a cheese stick from the Corn Dog Castle. She then proceeded to dip and eat.....Yum!!!!!! I always wanted to try that, but would be a total PIA to get that organized from a hotel room!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## trishakay84

Hi Taylor!  I am new here and just wanted to jump in and tell you that I have really enjoyed reading your TR! You have a fabulous writing style, got me hooked like a good book that I couldn't put down, haha! It's giving me my Disney fix until my hubby, kiddos, and I get to visit Disneyland in December. 

I loved seeing Tracy's craftiness with the Mickey ear Santa hats and the Wendy bow. Has she made a park map bow yet? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGTIJnd7rQ4
I think Tracy would like it, if she hasn't already seen it!


----------



## tayalltheway

dizneefan13 said:


> Ah, the Market House.  I am going to miss it a LOT!  I am one of the few people in the world that think Starbuck's is way overblown. Its overpriced and it is, for my taste, not even that good.
> 
> Being a true Pacific NW'r I love my coffee and have found  lots of individually owned coffee shops to surpass the flavor of Starbucks and offer reasonable prices. I will miss Market House tremendously and I'm not ashamed to even say I didn't think the coffee was that bad.  That's just between us though. If I said that on the regular forum I'd be shot. LOL
> 
> One of our Disney rituals was to enter the parks, saunter down Main street to the Market House, buy our refillable! coffees, mine with vanilla, DH's with lots of cream, then sit outside in that little cove area and just relax and drink in Disney and our coffees.  I even liked to browse in the MH.  It had such an old timey feel and a cute little ambiance all its own.  I even found a few things to buy sometimes, that I didn't notice in other shops.
> 
> Anyway, I love seeing your Market House photos.  Like I said I will be sad to walk by it and not stop for a visit when we enter the parks now.
> 
> Another great report, Taylor.  I've enjoyed how fast you are getting to the updates right now.



I'm of two minds about Market House. We are definitely Starbucks fans (the specialty drinks much more than the actual coffee, which I agree is overrated). On the other hand, I was quite content with having a Starbucks in DCA and didn't really feel the need to have one in Disneyland as well. And I agree with you that the coffee at Market House was pretty good (the Joffrey's kind, NOT the Nescafe).

That being said, I think they did as good a job with the conversion as they were ever possibly going to. The queue in the actual Starbucks area takes up a ridiculous amount of real estate, but I'm glad they kept touches like the telephones. We also really enjoy what they did with the seating area (aka The Book Rest). I think that's really nicely themed, and it still has the old potbelly stove from the original Market House. So anyway, on the whole, I'm pretty "meh" about the whole thing, but I understand how you would miss the old location when it was associated with traditions and memories in Disneyland.

I'm glad you're enjoying all the updates. I finally kicked it into high gear (like I threatened to do months ago) so that I wouldn't keep falling further behind... 



Eddygirl said:


> Cute beads!!!! I have never seen those before. Probably a good thing as I would have come home with a boatload of them!
> 
> Cool to see them experimenting in the candy shop! To me looks like a magic wand or something. Or a giant Popeye candy stick....which in my day were still called candy cigarettes!!!
> 
> I loved all the long lost character photos! And your lunch looked really yummy!!!!! I read somewhere....i think here on the Dis .....about a lady that took a thermos full of tomato soup in and got a cheese stick from the Corn Dog Castle. She then proceeded to dip and eat.....Yum!!!!!! I always wanted to try that, but would be a total PIA to get that organized from a hotel room!!!
> 
> Cheers!



We liked all the beads as well. One of these days, I'm sure Tracy will actually buy one. Or several.

It was cool to see them experimenting in Pooh's Corner. Still have no real idea what they were doing (or if they were just fiddling about and not really doing anything!)

If you liked the first set of Long Lost Friends photos, then stay tuned to the next update as there are LOTS more coming!

That tomato soup/cheese stick combo sounds really good! Maybe we'll try it sometime!



trishakay84 said:


> Hi Taylor!  I am new here and just wanted to jump in and tell you that I have really enjoyed reading your TR! You have a fabulous writing style, got me hooked like a good book that I couldn't put down, haha! It's giving me my Disney fix until my hubby, kiddos, and I get to visit Disneyland in December.
> 
> I loved seeing Tracy's craftiness with the Mickey ear Santa hats and the Wendy bow. Has she made a park map bow yet?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGTIJnd7rQ4
> I think Tracy would like it, if she hasn't already seen it!



Welcome! Thanks for reading!!  I'm glad that you're enjoying and that our adventures can help you get through the few months left until you are actually here yourselves.

I'll have to show Tracy that video so she can make her own park map bow! Sounds like the kind of craft that she would enjoy!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 81
New Friends

​


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Love all the "Long Lost" characters ... I still remember when they were young and free!  Actually my 12yo DD has just asked for Mulan DVD for her birthday, obviously she missed it first time round!  

 Shock horror, I am not a coffee fan (but yet still live in Melbourne .. but don't know for how much longer when they hear my secret!).  I just miss a good cup of tea when we are in the US. 

Good work on the report


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  What a fantastic set of characters.  And the meet looks like a lot of fun.

(AussieDisneyNut - I won't tell anyone!!!  But as a Melbournian, you seriously don't like coffee???  )


----------



## APears

Taylor, I'm new to your trip report and I love your style of writing and attention to detail while in the parks. Hope to come across you and Tracy someday in the parks!


----------



## Rubygoose

So jealous that you got to see all of those characters, especially the Robin Hood crew. I wonder why Peter Pan and friends were there, since they're all still around. I guess Mr. Smee is only in the parade, but we've met the other 3. We met this particular Peter in Sept 2012 and he's tied with Tinkerbelle for best character interaction with my kids. His conversation was really natural and he asked them lots of questions and told them never to grow up.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Love all the "Long Lost" characters ... I still remember when they were young and free!  Actually my 12yo DD has just asked for Mulan DVD for her birthday, obviously she missed it first time round!
> 
> Shock horror, I am not a coffee fan (but yet still live in Melbourne .. but don't know for how much longer when they hear my secret!).  I just miss a good cup of tea when we are in the US.
> 
> Good work on the report



Glad you enjoyed all the pictures of the Long Lost Friends! It does seem like just yesterday when some of them were in the parks all the time (and some of them still are...). Hope your daughter enjoys Mulan! We need to watch that movie again soon!

In my ignorance, I never would have even known that Melbourne is well-known for coffee, but I'll keep your secret  I'm sure there are a few places around where you would find a cup of tea you would approve of in the U.S., but I doubt any of them are in or around Disneyland!



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  What a fantastic set of characters.  And the meet looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> (AussieDisneyNut - I won't tell anyone!!!  But as a Melbournian, you seriously don't like coffee???  )



The characters and the meet were both a lot of fun! Good day in the parks! 



APears said:


> Taylor, I'm new to your trip report and I love your style of writing and attention to detail while in the parks. Hope to come across you and Tracy someday in the parks!



Thanks so much for reading! I'm glad you enjoy it  If you ever do happen to see Tracy and I in the parks sometime, please say hi!



Rubygoose said:


> So jealous that you got to see all of those characters, especially the Robin Hood crew. I wonder why Peter Pan and friends were there, since they're all still around. I guess Mr. Smee is only in the parade, but we've met the other 3. We met this particular Peter in Sept 2012 and he's tied with Tinkerbelle for best character interaction with my kids. His conversation was really natural and he asked them lots of questions and told them never to grow up.



It was definitely a good group of Long Lost Friends (though I agree with you that some characters in the group weren't so "long lost"). I hope we can meet that Peter sometime (since we didn't actually MEET the characters at this event). Sounds like fun!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 82
Workin’ Hard

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

You're living the dream, Taylor and Tracy.  Normal life.....and Disneyland as your backyard playground.  


Fantastic update!  The day at Huntington looks a lot of fun.  Hope the sunburn dissipated quickly enough.


----------



## Daisybelle

I am so happy you posted such a clear picture of the porch on Main Street!!  I regretted not getting a good picture of it on our trip in July.  We had much fun sitting there one evening.  Do you mind if I use it to put in a calendar I'm making for our home?


----------



## tinkerbells mum

It's great that you are able to just pop to the park after dinner!  Looks like you had a great day at the beach as well xx


----------



## disneymania0711

Hey Taylor!  Our little family leaves for WDW in just 29 days!!   We are staying at POR - Royal Room.  I originally found your WDW trip report by   Entering Port Orleans Riverside Royal Room in the search engine here at DIS just to get some room background.  Since then I've read both trip reports and I check everyday to see if you update. You life report.  Just want to say thanks for giving us great stories!  It almost feels as a reader that I know you!


----------



## dizneefan13

That sucks about having the carousel stop because of  a guest who wasn't listening.  That would frustrate me a bit too.  But you have to just let that stuff go when at Disneyland or you could be frustrated a lot on some days! lol

If its okay with you  I hope we get to spend some time on your porch  relaxing and people watching for a while.  We haven't been real good about making a point of hanging out there but now with a lot of time, I am sure we will get to sit a time or two. 

Huntington State Beach sounds good.  Nice to know you can build a fire there.

Thanks for all the great updates.  Thanks to your great report I have decided to do a TR of my own. Its one of the few things along with reading yours, that keeps me going until we finally leave!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> You're living the dream, Taylor and Tracy.  Normal life.....and Disneyland as your backyard playground.
> 
> Fantastic update!  The day at Huntington looks a lot of fun.  Hope the sunburn dissipated quickly enough.



Ya, I know we can't really complain much about our "normal life." We enjoy it!

Glad you liked the update. The beach was a lot of fun. The sunburn was not. It lasted for a couple weeks and mine was on my feet and ankles (aka the places that are very difficult to scratch when it starts to itch). 



Daisybelle said:


> I am so happy you posted such a clear picture of the porch on Main Street!!  I regretted not getting a good picture of it on our trip in July.  We had much fun sitting there one evening.  Do you mind if I use it to put in a calendar I'm making for our home?



I'm glad you liked the picture! Absolutely feel free to use it for your calendar! Try clicking the picture and see if the Photobucket page allows you to download a higher-resolution version of it. If not, PM me your email address and I can send you the full-size image.



tinkerbells mum said:


> It's great that you are able to just pop to the park after dinner!  Looks like you had a great day at the beach as well xx



We LOVE being able to head over for a few hours after dinner. And we also love having the beach practically right in our backyard!



disneymania0711 said:


> Hey Taylor!  Our little family leaves for WDW in just 29 days!!   We are staying at POR - Royal Room.  I originally found your WDW trip report by   Entering Port Orleans Riverside Royal Room in the search engine here at DIS just to get some room background.  Since then I've read both trip reports and I check everyday to see if you update. You life report.  Just want to say thanks for giving us great stories!  It almost feels as a reader that I know you!



Thanks so much for reading!!  I hope that our stories from POR helped pump you up for your trip (which I'm sure will be AWESOME!). I'm glad that you enjoy reading these reports. I always feel like everyone on here knows me better than almost anyone in my real life, except Tracy, because of how much detail I spew out about our experiences and my thoughts!



dizneefan13 said:


> That sucks about having the carousel stop because of  a guest who wasn't listening.  That would frustrate me a bit too.  But you have to just let that stuff go when at Disneyland or you could be frustrated a lot on some days! lol
> 
> If its okay with you  I hope we get to spend some time on your porch  relaxing and people watching for a while.  We haven't been real good about making a point of hanging out there but now with a lot of time, I am sure we will get to sit a time or two.
> 
> Huntington State Beach sounds good.  Nice to know you can build a fire there.
> 
> Thanks for all the great updates.  Thanks to your great report I have decided to do a TR of my own. Its one of the few things along with reading yours, that keeps me going until we finally leave!



We seem to always ride the carrousel with parents who don't follow the instructions, but we DEFINITELY learn to let that stuff roll off our backs and not let it ruin our experiences in the parks.

You can definitely feel free to spend plenty of time on our porch when you're here  I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!

We really like Huntington State Beach. We've been back on a couple other occasions, and it's NEVER been as crowded as some of the other beaches always seem to be.

I'm so glad to hear you're starting your own TR! You'll have to let me know when it's underway


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 83
Horse Feathers

​


----------



## franandaj

It's taken me forever, but I'm finally caught up after my vacations!

Hey we are now confirmed to perform on November 10th at 1:45 PM at the Hollywood backlot. Are you folks in town or still going to CO that weekend?  If not there are a few other days we are planning on being there.  I'll have to check the calendar, as to when they are but maybe we can say "hi"!


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

I have read and totally enjoyed your trip and food reports as much as Taylors.  I wish I was going to be at DL when you are preforming.  Yes, Please keep a performance time line up for your other dates.  I will be at DL end of Feb '14 for sure --Hope you will be there then.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a nice selfie of you and Tracy on the Mark Twain.  Love the pictures of all the animals....and the flowers.


----------



## AussieMumma

The beach looked like a great way to spend the afternoon/evening. I had to google what "pot-luck style food" was lol, we would just call that a "plate to share" 
I've always been amazed at how much time they spend on the gardens at Disneyland, but it is worth it they are gorgeous.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> It's taken me forever, but I'm finally caught up after my vacations!
> 
> Hey we are now confirmed to perform on November 10th at 1:45 PM at the Hollywood backlot. Are you folks in town or still going to CO that weekend?  If not there are a few other days we are planning on being there.  I'll have to check the calendar, as to when they are but maybe we can say "hi"!



Yay! Hope your vacations were awesome! 

We are going to be in CO that weekend, unfortunately, so we'll miss you performing.  But definitely let me know when else you plan to be at the parks so that we can meet up!



Happy 2 B Me said:


> I have read and totally enjoyed your trip and food reports as much as Taylors.  I wish I was going to be at DL when you are preforming.  Yes, Please keep a performance time line up for your other dates.  I will be at DL end of Feb '14 for sure --Hope you will be there then.



Agreed 



PrincessInOz said:


> That's a nice selfie of you and Tracy on the Mark Twain.  Love the pictures of all the animals....and the flowers.



Thanks! We loved all the animals. And the flowers. 



AussieMumma said:


> The beach looked like a great way to spend the afternoon/evening. I had to google what "pot-luck style food" was lol, we would just call that a "plate to share"
> I've always been amazed at how much time they spend on the gardens at Disneyland, but it is worth it they are gorgeous.



I never think of the colloquialisms that don't translate to those of you overseas! We are always amazed at the gardens in Disneyland too! I would love to see a video of them following around one of the groundskeeping cast members for a few days just to see everything they must have to do to keep it looking so beautiful.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 84
Mark Three, Quarter Left Three

​


----------



## tdashgirl

Whew, caught up   I love Monsters Inc's queue too.  So cool about closing out the park.  And yum, love me some DL popcorn


----------



## PrincessInOz

How stinkin' cute is that dumbo popcorn container?  

You know...I don't think I've been on the Mark Twain for at least 5 years.  But I love being on board it....and the Columbia.


----------



## dizneefan13

Great updates, Taylor!  I've read the last two each twice!   Not only are you a very captivating TR narrator, I am living breathing Disney right now.  We F-I-N-A-L-L-Y leave tomorrow!   Mickey Mouse HERE WE COME!

_No, wait. Thats not a horse, its a rabbit. Lets try that again._ 
I really cracked up at this one!  

Pancho preferred eating to being pet by you???  What's up with that! 

We LOVE the Mark Twain too.  Most of the time its easy to get on and not too crowded.  Great place for when you need to relax a bit.  The views from the boat and the boat itself are very cool.  And to think Walt walked around on it!  At least I think its the same one...in my head it is. 

Riding around on the train is another great way to chill.  And with a snack, even better!  When we're getting tired, we hop the train and go to a different land.  The only complaint I have is on a hot busy day, that diorama tunnel sure gets stinky!

That Dumbo popcorn bucket is adorable.  I love how you point out that Dumbo has two different looks:  fly and non-fly.  

Don't you just love floating through Pirates in your own boat?  Last time we were there we were the only ones in the queue first thing in the morning.  When we got done with the first ride we asked if we could ride again.  We ended up riding three times before we were yo-ho'd out. 

Well won't be long now and we will be on our long-awaited magical vacation.  We will surely be keeping an eye out for you!


----------



## sophies*mom

Love the Dumbo popcorn bucket!! We were there that same week and I didn't see those! Bummer.


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> Whew, caught up   I love Monsters Inc's queue too.  So cool about closing out the park.  And yum, love me some DL popcorn



Way to get caught up! I know I've been rapid-fire updating recently.  We definitely loved closing out the park. It's the best to be the only ones left there. And YES, Disney popcorn is delicious! 



PrincessInOz said:


> How stinkin' cute is that dumbo popcorn container?
> 
> You know...I don't think I've been on the Mark Twain for at least 5 years.  But I love being on board it....and the Columbia.



We love the Dumbo popcorn bucket! It's sitting on our TV stand now in a place of honor.

You should definitely ride the Mark Twain again sometime. It's still as nice as ever!



dizneefan13 said:


> Great updates, Taylor!  I've read the last two each twice!   Not only are you a very captivating TR narrator, I am living breathing Disney right now.  We F-I-N-A-L-L-Y leave tomorrow!   Mickey Mouse HERE WE COME!
> 
> _No, wait. Thats not a horse, its a rabbit. Lets try that again._
> I really cracked up at this one!
> 
> Pancho preferred eating to being pet by you???  What's up with that!
> 
> We LOVE the Mark Twain too.  Most of the time its easy to get on and not too crowded.  Great place for when you need to relax a bit.  The views from the boat and the boat itself are very cool.  And to think Walt walked around on it!  At least I think its the same one...in my head it is.
> 
> Riding around on the train is another great way to chill.  And with a snack, even better!  When we're getting tired, we hop the train and go to a different land.  The only complaint I have is on a hot busy day, that diorama tunnel sure gets stinky!
> 
> That Dumbo popcorn bucket is adorable.  I love how you point out that Dumbo has two different looks:  fly and non-fly.
> 
> Don't you just love floating through Pirates in your own boat?  Last time we were there we were the only ones in the queue first thing in the morning.  When we got done with the first ride we asked if we could ride again.  We ended up riding three times before we were yo-ho'd out.
> 
> Well won't be long now and we will be on our long-awaited magical vacation.  We will surely be keeping an eye out for you!



I'm so glad to hear our adventures have kept you entertained right up until the last minute! Can't believe you leave tomorrow!! I hope your trip starts out fantastically! 

The Mark Twain is totally the same boat! They take really good care of it (hence why it was down for a several month refurb), and it always looks as good as new.

We also love the train. I could kill hours on the train any day of the week. It's so nice to just sit and see the park going by in front of you. Though I agree that the tunnel can get quite stinky at times...

We really like our Dumbo popcorn bucket. And he MAY have gotten a friend in the form of R2-D2 not too long afterwards...

Your solo Pirates experience sounds awesome. I think we've gotten our own boat 2 or 3 times at this point, and it's the best thing ever!

Be sure to keep an eye out for us when you're down here. If you see us in the parks, please come up and say hi! Safe travels!! 



sophies*mom said:


> Love the Dumbo popcorn bucket!! We were there that same week and I didn't see those! Bummer.



Sorry you missed the Dumbo buckets! I think they had just gotten them in that week, and we suddenly saw everyone had them. So then we had to get one too... But they still have them now, so hopefully you can get one the next time you're here!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 85
A Taste of Heaven

​


----------



## Luisa

Oh I'm so glad someone else feels the same way about the creepy Little Mermaid! She looks like she would come alive after the park closes to go hunting....

Couldn't agree more about that fried chicken too, the first time I had it was on my birthday in 2011, loved it so much I had to go back again later in that trip and it's on my list of 'things I must eat' for my upcoming trip.

Finally got to the podcast too, it was great, very interesting and now I have a voice for reading your trip report, if that makes sense!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What yummy food porn!  Love it!  I can practically taste it right now......close but not close enough.  

As for Ariel......if you traded in your tail and your voice box for a pair of legs that you had to drink some potion for......well.....who knows WHAT was in that potion.  Right?  Just sayin'....


----------



## sophies*mom

Ooh, Plaza Inn! LOVE their fried chicken!  AND they give free refills on soda, which was awesome. We had gotten dinner there and sat on the patio to watch the parade and one of the CMs working there offered me a to-go cup for my refill since they were closing.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Oh I'm so glad someone else feels the same way about the creepy Little Mermaid! She looks like she would come alive after the park closes to go hunting....
> 
> Couldn't agree more about that fried chicken too, the first time I had it was on my birthday in 2011, loved it so much I had to go back again later in that trip and it's on my list of 'things I must eat' for my upcoming trip.
> 
> Finally got to the podcast too, it was great, very interesting and now I have a voice for reading your trip report, if that makes sense!



 I wonder who or what Ariel hunts after dark? How creepy...

YES, FRIED CHICKEN! We haven't had it for a couple months, and I'm craving another trip there soon.

I'm glad you enjoyed the podcast! Thanks for listening 



PrincessInOz said:


> What yummy food porn!  Love it!  I can practically taste it right now......close but not close enough.
> 
> As for Ariel......if you traded in your tail and your voice box for a pair of legs that you had to drink some potion for......well.....who knows WHAT was in that potion.  Right?  Just sayin'....



I would try to send you some fried chicken, but I have a feeling it wouldn't taste too good when it got there...

I don't want to know WHAT was in that potion if it made Ariel look like that... Yikes. 



sophies*mom said:


> Ooh, Plaza Inn! LOVE their fried chicken!  AND they give free refills on soda, which was awesome. We had gotten dinner there and sat on the patio to watch the parade and one of the CMs working there offered me a to-go cup for my refill since they were closing.



Didn't know about the free refills! That's cool. We usually get water, but occasionally, we'll be in the mood for a soda. That's great that the cast member gave you a to-go cup. We've actually had awesome experiences with cast members at that location. They really go above and beyond.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 86
Always Something New

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

All those little details that you and Tracy have time to explore.....I just love it.  Thanks for sharing.

Personally, I would prefer to see either a revamped Monsters area OR a revamped Muppets.  I'm not a fan of that space right now.  

Love the pink princess hat!


----------



## tdashgirl

tayalltheway said:


> We saw a lot of drug addicts on the subways when we were living in New York, and most of them looked like that Ariel. Im just saying.



  I love the Pocahontas one 

I don't think I've ever seen the chocolate sign at Trolley Treats.  Super cute.

Having a 9 year old, I'm very familiar with Uncrustables.   I have to admit they're pretty tasty 

Tracy's hat is super cute, I like the letters-as-princesses thing.

Isn't that chicken amazing????  SO good.  Totally lives up to the hype.  And it's a good dish for sharing


----------



## APears

@tayalltheway I just finished your WDW trip report...since you guys live in SoCal now, you should head to Whimsic Alley in LA (near the grove). It's an awesome Harry Potter/Dr. Who fan store. They even have a Great Hall and they have a Triwizard Tournament each year!


----------



## Ms. Belle

Hi Taylor! I listened to your interview on The Dis podcast last week and spent the better part of this weekend reading your trip report.  It is the best trip report I've read in a long time!  You and Tracy are the cutest!  I love your writing style and was so sad when I got to the end; I'm not sure if you will be continuing, but I (selfishly) hope you will!

I appreciate all your work in keeping this going; have a nice day!


----------



## Eddygirl

Enjoyed the updates...as usual!!! 

The chocolate sign is so cute....I wonder if they reuse it or stash it? 

I read the fried chicken is good....and yet we never got in to try it! It was on my list to try when I was there solo, but actually ended up meeting up with my Aunt and Uncle that have a winter place in Palm Springs. They have annual passes too.....lucky ducks! We ended up going to Uva bar for a glass of wine and tapas for lunch. Something I definitely don't do with the family in tow! It felt so....adult! I am embarrassed to say I never had any park food that day! I still can't figure out how that happened!!

I love Tracy's hat!!! Too cute!


----------



## franandaj

We love the Fried Chicken at the Plaza Inn!  Best park meal in DL (besides the Monte Cristo!).  We normally split meals like you and Tracy, but when we go there, we also get the Cobb Salad and then we split both.  The salad is awesome and it makes a great starter for the chicken. You're right the sides are great too!  I need to get me some of that soon, but I also want to try the Chili Verde you two have said is to good.  I've been meaning to try that since Carsland opened and we just haven't had the chance!

Tracy's hat is really cute and the pictures of the two of you on the Mark Twain are just adorable!

I hope that your Disney cat (I forget the name already!) is still there.  I looked on Friday when I went out there and didn't see any cats near Soarin.  Too bad you won't be there the weekend our band is playing, we will be spending a lot of time in the parks. We plan to be out there on Nov 20, but that will be in the daytime.  We have plans to meet friends for dinner on the 24th of November and then going back again on the 20th of December. Both times are to meet friends for dinner.


----------



## luulu1999

EVERYONE is always talking about the fried chicken I can't wait to try it!!! Even though Im going to have to wait a while still


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> All those little details that you and Tracy have time to explore.....I just love it.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Personally, I would prefer to see either a revamped Monsters area OR a revamped Muppets.  I'm not a fan of that space right now.
> 
> Love the pink princess hat!



I love sharing all the little details! They're what make the parks as special as they are.

I definitely agree with you that I'm not a fan of that section of Hollywoodland as it is. And I don't have anything against a Monstropolis either. I just wish the Muppets wouldn't be totally evicted from the parks because I'll always be a Muppet fan.

I like Tracy's hat too! It was a good choice 



tdashgirl said:


> I love the Pocahontas one
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen the chocolate sign at Trolley Treats.  Super cute.
> 
> Having a 9 year old, I'm very familiar with Uncrustables.   I have to admit they're pretty tasty
> 
> Tracy's hat is super cute, I like the letters-as-princesses thing.
> 
> Isn't that chicken amazing????  SO good.  Totally lives up to the hype.  And it's a good dish for sharing



I LOVE the Pocahontas window. Mostly for Meeko. And the otters.

We've seen the Trolley Treats sign on several occasions at this point, but usually only in the last hour or so that the park is open.

Uncrustables are TOTALLY tasty. I mostly just like how they can basically be a makeshift meal and they're so easily portable. 

I really like the princess letters on Tracy's hat. I'm always a sucker for themed lettering for some reason. 

Love the fried chicken more than I can express. We had it again last night, and it was as delicious as always!



APears said:


> @tayalltheway I just finished your WDW trip report...since you guys live in SoCal now, you should head to Whimsic Alley in LA (near the grove). It's an awesome Harry Potter/Dr. Who fan store. They even have a Great Hall and they have a Triwizard Tournament each year!



Glad to hear you read the WDW report! I actually just heard of Whimsic Alley last week (read about it in the news because they're getting sued by Warner Bros...). It sounds like someplace we would LOVE, so we need to go check it out (especially if it's in danger of getting shut down by that lawsuit).



Ms. Belle said:


> Hi Taylor! I listened to your interview on The Dis podcast last week and spent the better part of this weekend reading your trip report.  It is the best trip report I've read in a long time!  You and Tracy are the cutest!  I love your writing style and was so sad when I got to the end; I'm not sure if you will be continuing, but I (selfishly) hope you will!
> 
> I appreciate all your work in keeping this going; have a nice day!



I think you might be the first person who found the report from the podcast!! Welcome aboard  I'm so glad you're enjoying reading, and I most certainly will continue to write it. I try to update about every other day, but the stories are still from several months ago as I'm quite behind.

Thanks for reading, and I hope you keep enjoying as you read about our shenanigans. 



Eddygirl said:


> Enjoyed the updates...as usual!!!
> 
> The chocolate sign is so cute....I wonder if they reuse it or stash it?
> 
> I read the fried chicken is good....and yet we never got in to try it! It was on my list to try when I was there solo, but actually ended up meeting up with my Aunt and Uncle that have a winter place in Palm Springs. They have annual passes too.....lucky ducks! We ended up going to Uva bar for a glass of wine and tapas for lunch. Something I definitely don't do with the family in tow! It felt so....adult! I am embarrassed to say I never had any park food that day! I still can't figure out how that happened!!
> 
> I love Tracy's hat!!! Too cute!



Thanks! I think they reuse the sign because we've seen it multiple times, but I'm not 100% sure it's exactly the same every time. Don't know how long it lasts before they have to redo it.

The fried chicken is delicious, but your experience getting tapas at the Uva bar sounds really fun too! Hopefully you can hit up the Plaza Inn next time.

I'll pass on your compliments on Tracy's hat 



franandaj said:


> We love the Fried Chicken at the Plaza Inn!  Best park meal in DL (besides the Monte Cristo!).  We normally split meals like you and Tracy, but when we go there, we also get the Cobb Salad and then we split both.  The salad is awesome and it makes a great starter for the chicken. You're right the sides are great too!  I need to get me some of that soon, but I also want to try the Chili Verde you two have said is to good.  I've been meaning to try that since Carsland opened and we just haven't had the chance!
> 
> Tracy's hat is really cute and the pictures of the two of you on the Mark Twain are just adorable!
> 
> I hope that your Disney cat (I forget the name already!) is still there.  I looked on Friday when I went out there and didn't see any cats near Soarin.  Too bad you won't be there the weekend our band is playing, we will be spending a lot of time in the parks. We plan to be out there on Nov 20, but that will be in the daytime.  We have plans to meet friends for dinner on the 24th of November and then going back again on the 20th of December. Both times are to meet friends for dinner.



Mmm, I bet the Cobb Salad there is really good too. And yes, I agree that the fried chicken is one of (if not) the best meals on property. You definitely need to try out the chicken verde cone though. We had it again last week and it was as good as I remembered.

It's been at least a couple months since we've seen our buddy Francisco hanging out by Soarin'. We're worried once again that he's moved on and found a new home...

We're nowhere near as well-planned in advance as to when we'll be in the parks, but I'm sure there's a good chance we'll be there one of the days when you are. Hopefully we can at least say hi one of the times before you head to dinner or something! We'll see if we can firm up a plan as those days get closer. 



luulu1999 said:


> EVERYONE is always talking about the fried chicken I can't wait to try it!!! Even though Im going to have to wait a while still



You definitely MUST try the fried chicken ASAP. We had it for my birthday dinner last night, and it was wonderful as always.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 87
Dude, Love Is in the Air

​


----------



## Luisa

Yay for a Francisco sighting! He looks so much like one of our old cats so I'm hoping to catch sight of him while I'm there.  That caramel corn looks so good, as my trip gets closer photos like that make me so excited for all the treats I'm going to indulge in!

I love that you two appreciate Duffy, I've seen so many anti-Duffy threads that I've always felt so sorry for him that he seemed to be so disliked.


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> We're nowhere near as well-planned in advance as to when we'll be in the parks, but I'm sure there's a good chance we'll be there one of the days when you are. Hopefully we can at least say hi one of the times before you head to dinner or something! We'll see if we can firm up a plan as those days get closer.



Unfortunately with our schedules we really have to plan days at the parks.  I even schedule random days to stay at the hotel now just so we make it out there.  I had originally bought our DVC points so that we could to go to the F&W festival and then they cancelled it!   

Now we use the points as we can, but we go out at random times and always have to schedule them as our schedules have become so complicated in our old age!


----------



## dizneefan13

Hi Taylor...and Tracy! We are in Pasadena!  Got here yesterday at 4 p.m. and I was so relieved that we didn't hit horrible traffic in the L.A. area.  We got onto 210 E. before the rush hour L.A. traffic and breezed through to my daughter's place. 

 It is so wonderful to be in the sunshine!  She has a pool but it needs to be cleaned I think.She rents the little pool house and both she and the owner are gone working. Oh well... 

We don't check into our hotel until Sunday so we are going to leave here very early tomorrow morning and hit the parks.  Being so close its impossible to stay away.  Then we will be back on Sunday for three fabulous weeks!

Okay, I've caught up on your reports.  I'm glad you saw Francisco!  And understand why you were bummed that tracy's parents postponed their trip to see you.  Are they Disney fans?  Will you take them to the park?...or I should say DID YOU.  lol  I keep forgetting we are living the past here.  

I'm also curious to hear what you think of the new DAS.  Is it very accommodating to what your needs are?  

Maybe we will see you on Sunday.  Just in case, I am Jan, hubby is Terry.   I would post a pic but haven't figured out how to do that yet.  I guess I need like a Flikr account so I can easily post them here.


----------



## DaeHyFoog

Really enjoying your trip report!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hi Guys! After months and months of reading along with your adventures, I am finally about to have my own! I an taking a solo DLR trip next week, Nov. 5th-8th. I am so excited. SO SO EXCITED! 

My plan is to hit Disneyland first the afternoon of the 5th, and then alternate, a park per day. I am so afraid I will miss something. So if you are in the parks next week and find a round 30-something woman staring at you, it's probably me


----------



## Eddygirl

Congrats on breaking 100,000 views!!!!!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Yay for a Francisco sighting! He looks so much like one of our old cats so I'm hoping to catch sight of him while I'm there.  That caramel corn looks so good, as my trip gets closer photos like that make me so excited for all the treats I'm going to indulge in!
> 
> I love that you two appreciate Duffy, I've seen so many anti-Duffy threads that I've always felt so sorry for him that he seemed to be so disliked.



Hope you get to see Francisco when you're here! We haven't seen him for a couple months now, so we're worried about him again...

The caramel corn was indeed delicious! I'm sure you'll thoroughly enjoy all the Disneyland snacks.

I'm always annoyed by the Duffy-haters. Even if they don't like him, it's not like he's hurting anyone by being in the parks. And some of us DO appreciate him because he's adorable!



franandaj said:


> Unfortunately with our schedules we really have to plan days at the parks.  I even schedule random days to stay at the hotel now just so we make it out there.  I had originally bought our DVC points so that we could to go to the F&W festival and then they cancelled it!
> 
> Now we use the points as we can, but we go out at random times and always have to schedule them as our schedules have become so complicated in our old age!



Sounds like quite the schedule! I'm glad you're still able to find time to come down as often as you do. I wish they would bring back the F&W festival. I really don't understand why they would get rid of it...



dizneefan13 said:


> Hi Taylor...and Tracy! We are in Pasadena!  Got here yesterday at 4 p.m. and I was so relieved that we didn't hit horrible traffic in the L.A. area.  We got onto 210 E. before the rush hour L.A. traffic and breezed through to my daughter's place.
> 
> It is so wonderful to be in the sunshine!  She has a pool but it needs to be cleaned I think.She rents the little pool house and both she and the owner are gone working. Oh well...
> 
> We don't check into our hotel until Sunday so we are going to leave here very early tomorrow morning and hit the parks.  Being so close its impossible to stay away.  Then we will be back on Sunday for three fabulous weeks!
> 
> Okay, I've caught up on your reports.  I'm glad you saw Francisco!  And understand why you were bummed that tracy's parents postponed their trip to see you.  Are they Disney fans?  Will you take them to the park?...or I should say DID YOU.  lol  I keep forgetting we are living the past here.
> 
> I'm also curious to hear what you think of the new DAS.  Is it very accommodating to what your needs are?
> 
> Maybe we will see you on Sunday.  Just in case, I am Jan, hubby is Terry.   I would post a pic but haven't figured out how to do that yet.  I guess I need like a Flikr account so I can easily post them here.



Hooray! Glad to hear you made it and that you're enjoying our lovely weather. I'm sure you'll have an awesome time in the parks tomorrow!!  Don't know for sure if we'll be in the parks on Sunday, and then we'll be in CO for a good part of next week, but once we're back, hopefully we can meet up! Glad you'll be here for plenty of time, so we won't miss you.

We were glad we saw Francisco again too, but now we need another sighting to make sure he's still okay because it's been too long. Tracy's parents aren't really Disney people, so we didn't take them to the parks. We did watch the 4th of July fireworks with them from the roof of Paradise Pier though.

My thoughts on the DAS will definitely need an entire post to sum up, but in general, it's definitely a good system for my issues. I've had very few complaints about it so far 

Hope you have a blast tomorrow! 



DaeHyFoog said:


> Really enjoying your trip report!



Thanks for reading!! I'm glad to hear you're enjoying it 



Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Hi Guys! After months and months of reading along with your adventures, I am finally about to have my own! I an taking a solo DLR trip next week, Nov. 5th-8th. I am so excited. SO SO EXCITED!
> 
> My plan is to hit Disneyland first the afternoon of the 5th, and then alternate, a park per day. I am so afraid I will miss something. So if you are in the parks next week and find a round 30-something woman staring at you, it's probably me



That's awesome that your trip is so soon!! Don't worry too much about missing things. It's impossible to do everything, but I'm sure you'll get to do as much as humanly possible. Unfortunately, we're going to be out of town while you're here, so I'm bummed we won't get to meet you... It seems like everyone comes to Disneyland the same weeks when we happen to be in CO. I'm sure you'll have a blast, though! 



Eddygirl said:


> Congrats on breaking 100,000 views!!!!!!



Thanks!!  I'm glad folks like you enjoy reading about our adventures!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I like that you can buy a ticket and travel with Tracy.  It makes for a very convenient holiday for you; but not so much for Tracy.

Shame about her parents not making it.  But it's all retrospective now; so I guess you've probably seen them in July already.

YAY for seeing Francisco.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 88
I’ve Got a Bad Feeling About This

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Another great update on normal life and Disney backyard play.  Congrats on your Buzzlightyear score.  You never know.....you may find yourself maxing out at 999,999 pretty soon.

How's the keyboard/music coming along?


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I like that you can buy a ticket and travel with Tracy.  It makes for a very convenient holiday for you; but not so much for Tracy.
> 
> Shame about her parents not making it.  But it's all retrospective now; so I guess you've probably seen them in July already.
> 
> YAY for seeing Francisco.



You have indeed noticed the flaw in the business trip scenario. To me, they feel more like a vacation (though I do still work when I'm in CO), but to Tracy, they feel like work.

We did indeed already see Tracy's parents in July, and it was a fun trip!

 Francisco 



PrincessInOz said:


> Another great update on normal life and Disney backyard play.  Congrats on your Buzzlightyear score.  You never know.....you may find yourself maxing out at 999,999 pretty soon.
> 
> How's the keyboard/music coming along?



Glad you liked this update too. I can't imagine a time when I will ever get that 999,999 on Buzz Lightyear considering my best score when we haven't gotten stuck in front of Zurg is like 50,000. But maybe someday. MAYBE.

The music is... coming along... I'm definitely still not great, but it's fun to play around on the piano every once in a while, and I have a nice "Easy Piano" book of Disney songs to practice.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 89
A Scavenger Hunt

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice update and congrats on winning the quiz.  I think I would have gotten 4 out of the 6 right.  Yeah.  Let's go with 4. 

Love your drawing of the Lion King characters.  That looks fantastic.


----------



## pharmjenn

Finally got caught up on the last week.
On Saturday, we went over after having a small lunch. At the beach day, one of Tracys coworkers had introduced us to Uncrustables (which are pre-wrapped, frozen peanut butter and jelly sandwiches that you can thaw out and carry with you when you want a hearty snack). 

I have wanted to try these, but since DS5 orders PB&J hold the jelly, I haven't an opportunity

After finishing our boat ride, we continued through New Orleans Square to ride the Haunted Mansion then cut through Critter Country to walk on Pooh.

Please say you didn't "walk on Pooh"

By this point, we were getting hungry for dinner, and we decided to try a dish at a restaurant that had been very much on our radar for a long time nowthe Plaza Inn Fried Chicken.

To say this was one of the best things wed eaten so far at Disneyland would be a bit of an understatement. It was SO GOOD and easily some of the best fried chicken I had ever had! The sides were delicious too!






Have you been over to Knotts Berry Farm for Mrs. Knotts fried chicken dinner? It is more expensive, as it is sit-down but also very tasty. I haven't tried to Disneyland version, but will add it to my list!



APears said:


> @tayalltheway I just finished your WDW trip report...since you guys live in SoCal now, you should head to Whimsic Alley in LA (near the grove). It's an awesome Harry Potter/Dr. Who fan store. They even have a Great Hall and they have a Triwizard Tournament each year!



Whimsic Alley sounds interesting. If it is still around when I next head to SoCal (next spring, maybe?) I will have to drag the family over there.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice update and congrats on winning the quiz.  I think I would have gotten 4 out of the 6 right.  Yeah.  Let's go with 4.
> 
> Love your drawing of the Lion King characters.  That looks fantastic.



Hey, I think 4 out of 6 is pretty good when you don't live here. 

And thanks! I was proud of my drawing that day 



pharmjenn said:


> Finally got caught up on the last week.
> On Saturday, we went over after having a small lunch. At the beach day, one of Tracys coworkers had introduced us to Uncrustables (which are pre-wrapped, frozen peanut butter and jelly sandwiches that you can thaw out and carry with you when you want a hearty snack).
> 
> I have wanted to try these, but since DS5 orders PB&J hold the jelly, I haven't an opportunity
> 
> After finishing our boat ride, we continued through New Orleans Square to ride the Haunted Mansion then cut through Critter Country to walk on Pooh.
> 
> Please say you didn't "walk on Pooh"
> 
> By this point, we were getting hungry for dinner, and we decided to try a dish at a restaurant that had been very much on our radar for a long time nowthe Plaza Inn Fried Chicken.
> 
> To say this was one of the best things wed eaten so far at Disneyland would be a bit of an understatement. It was SO GOOD and easily some of the best fried chicken I had ever had! The sides were delicious too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been over to Knotts Berry Farm for Mrs. Knotts fried chicken dinner? It is more expensive, as it is sit-down but also very tasty. I haven't tried to Disneyland version, but will add it to my list!
> 
> Whimsic Alley sounds interesting. If it is still around when I next head to SoCal (next spring, maybe?) I will have to drag the family over there.



Just because your DS won't eat Uncrustables doesn't mean YOU can't try them for yourself! We've decided they're an appropriate adult snack...

We did NOT walk on Pooh, but that is the pun I was going for 

In an upcoming post I'll talk about our experience with the Knotts Berry Farm fried chicken. We thought it was really good as well, but I think Plaza still beats it ever so slightly in my book.

Hope you get to go to Whimsic Alley next time you're here! We need to go to L.A. sometime soon and check it out


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 90
Willy Nilly Silly

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Awesome character meet pictures with Pooh and friends.  

That is one dramatic hair cut for Tracy.  I think I agree with her.....another 1/2 inch or inch longer would be where I would have lopped it to.  Glad it grew out quick.  And congrats to her for breaking 200K on TSMM.

How amazing is that Rice Krispie treat?  I have to admit that I prefer the marshmallow treats instead.  Marshmallow dipped in milk chocolate, rolled in mini M&Ms topped with white chocolate drizzle.  That's my fave.


----------



## tdashgirl

Happy (belated) birthday!  Glad to hear you got to spend it in the parks and have the fried chicken 

So cool about the Randall/HM Wallpaper thing.  I'll have to watch out for that next time I ride it.

Great Lion King drawing 

Pretty photos of the Mark Twain.

I think there was more I meant to comment on but I can't remember now


----------



## dizneefan13

I know what you mean about grad nites.  We were there last year in May and you definitely could tell which nights were and which weren't. I thought they were talking about limiting them to one park only.  You are right, they should give them their own space, like start grad nite at 9 p.m. and stay open most of the night.  The kids would love that...and so would we!

Love Tracy's new hair.  Very cute!  

Love your drawing of the Lion King characters.  You are one very talented dude!  You can sing and dance and play the piano and draw too! Oh, and write. 

As usual I am reading all your posts with great interest and getting some wonderful ideas and tips for our visit STARTING TOMORROW!

We didn't drive down to Anaheim on Thursday.  Just decided that with the drive that would probably include a few traffic jams, the busy parks because of Halloween and it just being a couple more days until we were right across the street, we just hung around here and enjoyed the sunshine and the pool.  

Yesterday we went to Griffith Park and visited the Autry National Center right next to the LA zoo.  Very worth the visit, lots of cool Old West stuff like a real chuckwagon, stage coach, steam engine, lots of costumes and clothing from the era, lots of history.  We loved it.


----------



## Rubygoose

I love the R2D2 bucket! I was tempted to get it on our trip in July, but I had already bought 2 Dumbo popcorn buckets for the kids, and it's impossible to get away with buying just 1 of anything with my kids! It didn't have fries in it when I saw it. I think it was a snack pack with yogurt and carrot sticks or something and I think it was much more than $12 (certainly way more than I was planning to spend and not nearly enough food in it to justify buying it!)


----------



## dollarmite

Hi from Australia! 

I've really enjoyed your report, both the Disney and non-Disney parts.

As a tourist who can only visit every few years it's been really interesting to "see" Disney from a local's point of view. When you've only got 2 weeks or so out of a 6-8 week trip to spend at Disneyland (or WDW), you tend to go commando-style most days just in the hopes of not missing anything. 

I think it's great that you and Tracey can pop in for a few hours here and there and just enjoy a few things at a time in more detail. Not to mention all that yummy food. 

I'm looking forward to the rest of your report.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Awesome character meet pictures with Pooh and friends.
> 
> That is one dramatic hair cut for Tracy.  I think I agree with her.....another 1/2 inch or inch longer would be where I would have lopped it to.  Glad it grew out quick.  And congrats to her for breaking 200K on TSMM.
> 
> How amazing is that Rice Krispie treat?  I have to admit that I prefer the marshmallow treats instead.  Marshmallow dipped in milk chocolate, rolled in mini M&Ms topped with white chocolate drizzle.  That's my fave.



Thanks! We were glad to get to meet the Pooh characters because they're some of my favorites.

Tracy's hair cut was, indeed, dramatic. Now, however, it's grown out so much that it looks so short in these pictures from just a few months ago.

We LOVED the Rice Krispie treat, but I have to agree that we may prefer the Marshmallow Wands slightly. Everything is delicious, though, so why choose?



tdashgirl said:


> Happy (belated) birthday!  Glad to hear you got to spend it in the parks and have the fried chicken
> 
> So cool about the Randall/HM Wallpaper thing.  I'll have to watch out for that next time I ride it.
> 
> Great Lion King drawing
> 
> Pretty photos of the Mark Twain.
> 
> I think there was more I meant to comment on but I can't remember now



Thanks! I had a really fun birthday, and it was great to top it off with fried chicken 

Definitely keep an eye out for Randall. It happens really quickly, but it's really cool to see.

Glad you liked the Lion King drawing and the photos from the Mark Twain 

If you think of anything else you meant to comment on, feel free to add another comment below! 



dizneefan13 said:


> I know what you mean about grad nites.  We were there last year in May and you definitely could tell which nights were and which weren't. I thought they were talking about limiting them to one park only.  You are right, they should give them their own space, like start grad nite at 9 p.m. and stay open most of the night.  The kids would love that...and so would we!
> 
> Love Tracy's new hair.  Very cute!
> 
> Love your drawing of the Lion King characters.  You are one very talented dude!  You can sing and dance and play the piano and draw too! Oh, and write.
> 
> As usual I am reading all your posts with great interest and getting some wonderful ideas and tips for our visit STARTING TOMORROW!
> 
> We didn't drive down to Anaheim on Thursday.  Just decided that with the drive that would probably include a few traffic jams, the busy parks because of Halloween and it just being a couple more days until we were right across the street, we just hung around here and enjoyed the sunshine and the pool.
> 
> Yesterday we went to Griffith Park and visited the Autry National Center right next to the LA zoo.  Very worth the visit, lots of cool Old West stuff like a real chuckwagon, stage coach, steam engine, lots of costumes and clothing from the era, lots of history.  We loved it.



Ugh, Grad Nites... The thing is that (from what I understand) they used to just have DCA all to themselves at night and that was the extent of it. Annoying for the cast members, I'm sure, but at least it keeps them separated from the rest of the guests. Maybe they'll go back to that someday...

Glad you like Tracy's haircut. And you flatter me a little too much with my multitude of interests  I mostly just like to dabble in things, and I'm lucky that everything right-brained comes pretty easily to me.

I can't believe at this time tomorrow, your Disneyland experience will be well underway! Probably for the best that you avoided Halloween because I'm sure it was pretty crazy... Plus, a pool day is always great anyway. 

That's great that you got to go to Griffith Park. Did you check out the carousel where Walt came up with the idea for Disneyland? Visiting Griffith Park is definitely on our bucket list for that Disney connection alone, and I'm sure we'd really enjoy everything else there is to do there as well.

Hope you have a blast tomorrow and all week!! I think we'll probably be back at the parks at least briefly one of the days before we leave for CO, but don't know when just yet. If you happen to see us, please come up and say hi! 



Rubygoose said:


> I love the R2D2 bucket! I was tempted to get it on our trip in July, but I had already bought 2 Dumbo popcorn buckets for the kids, and it's impossible to get away with buying just 1 of anything with my kids! It didn't have fries in it when I saw it. I think it was a snack pack with yogurt and carrot sticks or something and I think it was much more than $12 (certainly way more than I was planning to spend and not nearly enough food in it to justify buying it!)



We love the R2 bucket as well! I understand not wanting to get yet another popcorn bucket though, since we had the exact same dilemma. When you have to get 2 of everything, I'm sure that shelling out the cash for 2 Dumbos was quite enough for one trip! Plus it sounds like you didn't miss out on much not getting that snack pack anyway! 



dollarmite said:


> Hi from Australia!
> 
> I've really enjoyed your report, both the Disney and non-Disney parts.
> 
> As a tourist who can only visit every few years it's been really interesting to "see" Disney from a local's point of view. When you've only got 2 weeks or so out of a 6-8 week trip to spend at Disneyland (or WDW), you tend to go commando-style most days just in the hopes of not missing anything.
> 
> I think it's great that you and Tracey can pop in for a few hours here and there and just enjoy a few things at a time in more detail. Not to mention all that yummy food.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the rest of your report.



Hi!  I always love having more Australian readers, and I'm so glad to hear you're enjoying!

I definitely understand the commando-style touring when you're just here for a short amount of time because that's how we always were before we moved here. Now we definitely love being able to take things a little slower, though.

Hopefully you'll keep enjoying reading about all our shenanigans!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 91
How Rude!

​


----------



## sewmess

tayalltheway said:


> By now, it was getting late, so we headed out of the park. Tracy had been wanting to look at the new Haunted Mansion music box ever since she had seen a picture of the whole Haunted Mansion merchandise line, but they were sold out of almost everything at the cart outside the attraction. We went to World of Disney to check if they had any of the items, but their Mansion selection was pretty slim. Giving up for now, we headed home.



I had the same basic thing when we went to WDW in September.  I love the bat stanchions at the Haunted Mansion and wanted the new bottle stopper.  They didn't have them anywhere we could find in MK - we eventually had a CM at the Christmas Shoppe in MK suggest Mouse Gears, where we found 2!  But I got my very own bat stanchion and I'm very happy.  I hope Tracy got to look at the music box eventually.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's a cute bathing suit that Tracy got.  Hope she's enjoying wearing it still.

The 'rudeness' of people at any Disney park amazes me.  Funny how it never seems to last longer than the gate in real life.  It's like there must be a rudeness check-in/check-out box at the ticketing checking machine or something.  

Now that you've been on the ride, you must watch Who Framed Roger Rabbit.  Keep in mind that the movie was made in the '80s when you eventually see it.  I liked the movie.


----------



## tayalltheway

sewmess said:


> I had the same basic thing when we went to WDW in September.  I love the bat stanchions at the Haunted Mansion and wanted the new bottle stopper.  They didn't have them anywhere we could find in MK - we eventually had a CM at the Christmas Shoppe in MK suggest Mouse Gears, where we found 2!  But I got my very own bat stanchion and I'm very happy.  I hope Tracy got to look at the music box eventually.



I had actually seen on Twitter that they had the merchandise at Mouse Gear in WDW, but here it was all only at the cart outside the Mansion for a long time. Now they've gotten plenty of it in stock, so it's also at World of Disney. Glad to hear you got the wine stopper! I love that too. The entire Haunted Mansion line is just awesome. 



PrincessInOz said:


> That's a cute bathing suit that Tracy got.  Hope she's enjoying wearing it still.
> 
> The 'rudeness' of people at any Disney park amazes me.  Funny how it never seems to last longer than the gate in real life.  It's like there must be a rudeness check-in/check-out box at the ticketing checking machine or something.
> 
> Now that you've been on the ride, you must watch Who Framed Roger Rabbit.  Keep in mind that the movie was made in the '80s when you eventually see it.  I liked the movie.



Tracy is still enjoying her bathing suit! It was a good purchase.

I love how nice people are at Disney. It definitely restores one's faith in humanity (if only until you exit the gates).

I do need to try watching Who Framed Roger Rabbit. I know the basic concept, and I think it sounds cool!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 92
Simply Monstrous

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love Peter the Cat.  He looks really cuddly.  And your picture of Francisco has him with scary eyes.  

I don't think I've ever been to Disneyland during Grad Nite period.  So, I have no concept of how the park is at all.  Seems like it is a period to avoid.


----------



## Tasscrapper

I can't believe I've finally caught up and now have to wait for the the next bit!    Tell Tracy I love the new haircut!  I can't wait to see it grown out a little to the point she actually wanted it at.  

I am definitely going to try one of the red velvet Mickey cake heads when we go in January.  Tigger Tails and pretzel rods are normally my go to treats but you have inspired me to branch out again.  The one time I tried a rice crispy treat in DCA it was not very good at all, almost seemed stale.

A funny story . . . I have always thought the Taylor the Latte Boy song was funny and really enjoyed your version of it when I first started reading your trip report.  It had been a couple weeks since I had watched it and my 13 year old dd asked what I was doing (reading some of this thread).  I explained and said oh I can show you a clip on youtube who they are.  So, I showed her the Latte song and she was really liking it till she got to the curse word (I had totally forgotten it was in there) and she just burst into tears because she had liked the song so much and then it had thrown a naughty word at her out of the blue!  She is a very straight laced young lady and thought you must be quite a mean person to call a girl the B word.  I then had to show her some of your posts of Disneyland and how much you guys loved Pancho and all the other animals to convince her that really, you and Tracy are really a cool couple.    During me trying to convince her you guys really are good guys her 18 year old sister was on the couch saying, "Play it again!".    And just to be clear, she liked Tracy's ad just fine and thinks she's pretty.  Lol.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Wow ... finally caught up again!  I don't know how I got so behind!

Love Tracy's new hair style ... good thing about hair is that it grows back! 

I completely understand how High School Musical can be your guilty pleasure ... I too belong to that club!  But at least I have 2 DDs that also loved the movies so I can hide behind their desire to watch them again and again!  

I enjoyed listening to your podcast - you did a great job! 

Note to PIO ... glad to hear you won't spill my secret about the coffee!    I have been known to enjoy the odd cappuccino, and was completely addicted to those Starbuck's frappaccino mocha type confections with loads of whipped cream etc (but that's not real coffee!).


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I love Peter the Cat.  He looks really cuddly.  And your picture of Francisco has him with scary eyes.
> 
> I don't think I've ever been to Disneyland during Grad Nite period.  So, I have no concept of how the park is at all.  Seems like it is a period to avoid.



We thought Peter looked really soft as well! And Francisco does too, when his eyes don't look demonic...

DEFINITELY avoid Grad Nites whenever possible. It's hard to even explain what it is about them that is so awful, but it really changes the overall feel of the parks.



Tasscrapper said:


> I can't believe I've finally caught up and now have to wait for the the next bit!    Tell Tracy I love the new haircut!  I can't wait to see it grown out a little to the point she actually wanted it at.
> 
> I am definitely going to try one of the red velvet Mickey cake heads when we go in January.  Tigger Tails and pretzel rods are normally my go to treats but you have inspired me to branch out again.  The one time I tried a rice crispy treat in DCA it was not very good at all, almost seemed stale.
> 
> A funny story . . . I have always thought the Taylor the Latte Boy song was funny and really enjoyed your version of it when I first started reading your trip report.  It had been a couple weeks since I had watched it and my 13 year old dd asked what I was doing (reading some of this thread).  I explained and said oh I can show you a clip on youtube who they are.  So, I showed her the Latte song and she was really liking it till she got to the curse word (I had totally forgotten it was in there) and she just burst into tears because she had liked the song so much and then it had thrown a naughty word at her out of the blue!  She is a very straight laced young lady and thought you must be quite a mean person to call a girl the B word.  I then had to show her some of your posts of Disneyland and how much you guys loved Pancho and all the other animals to convince her that really, you and Tracy are really a cool couple.    During me trying to convince her you guys really are good guys her 18 year old sister was on the couch saying, "Play it again!".    And just to be clear, she liked Tracy's ad just fine and thinks she's pretty.  Lol.



Way to go catching up!! Sorry that you have to wait now for each installment. Luckily, I've been trying to speed them along so that someday I can catch up to the present day...

Definitely give one of the cake pops a try. They're one of our favorite snacks for sure, though every sweet treat is just so delicious so it's impossible to pick an actual favorite.

That's funny about your daughter being so scandalized by the Latte Boy song. She REALLY wouldn't have liked witnessing the first rehearsal that I tried to do off-music when I thought I had learned the lyrics. I got a little carried away and accidentally changed that line to "f*** you b****, I'm not your toy." I don't know if your DD would have come back from that one...

Anyway, now that you're caught up, I hope you keep enjoying reading along! 



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Wow ... finally caught up again!  I don't know how I got so behind!
> 
> Love Tracy's new hair style ... good thing about hair is that it grows back!
> 
> I completely understand how High School Musical can be your guilty pleasure ... I too belong to that club!  But at least I have 2 DDs that also loved the movies so I can hide behind their desire to watch them again and again!
> 
> I enjoyed listening to your podcast - you did a great job!
> 
> Note to PIO ... glad to hear you won't spill my secret about the coffee!    I have been known to enjoy the odd cappuccino, and was completely addicted to those Starbuck's frappaccino mocha type confections with loads of whipped cream etc (but that's not real coffee!).



It's been easier to get behind now that I've been posting updates almost every day! Glad to hear that you got all caught up though.

And glad you liked Tracy's haircut. It's already past shoulder-length again now that it's months later!

We can't blame our love for High School Musical on any age-appropriate children, so we just have to fess up to liking it ourselves. Oh well!

Thanks for listening to the podcast! Happy to hear you enjoyed it


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 93
The Best Food

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

The air is definitely sweeter in Colorado.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> The air is definitely sweeter in Colorado.



Agreed. Not a smog in sight.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 94
Denver

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Denver is kinda low on my bucket list; but it is on my bucket list.  I'd love to head to Colorado during the ski season and I've always thought it would be fun to check out Denver....it is the natural hub to fly in to.

I think I might stick with the SW corner around Durango for now.

And I'm not really a fan of the Westin chain.  Nice hotels and everything; and 4 - 5 star hotels are always an indulgence....but for some reason, the Westin just seems to lack a little "soul" to me.  That said, I'd still pick them as a place to stay if the location and price was right.


----------



## Belle83

Yay for work paying for pretty much your entire trip back to CO  I'm not a huge fan of Denver either, though I do love other parts of Colorado. Also, yay for Melting Pot! We love Melting Pot but it's so expensive for what it is. My DH has a pretty good recipe for green goddess and their other stuff if you ever want to try it at home, just PM me!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

The Melting Pot sure looks and sounds an interesting restaurant.  Do they also make fondue? 

Glad you are getting to travel with Tracy, I used to travel with my DH pre-kids, but unfortunately those days are over! 

Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## pharmjenn

I grew up doing meat fondue at home with my family. It wasn't till I was an adult that I learned fondue could also be cheese or dessert.
I have been to the Melting Pot north of San Francisco, and they are good. But oh so expensive. I will have to look into the mushrooms with that sauce. 
It sure looked delish.


----------



## disneymania0711

We have The Melting Pot here in New Orleans.  SO expensive!!  But oh so yummy!!  Especially S'mores fondue for dessert!!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Denver is kinda low on my bucket list; but it is on my bucket list.  I'd love to head to Colorado during the ski season and I've always thought it would be fun to check out Denver....it is the natural hub to fly in to.
> 
> I think I might stick with the SW corner around Durango for now.
> 
> And I'm not really a fan of the Westin chain.  Nice hotels and everything; and 4 - 5 star hotels are always an indulgence....but for some reason, the Westin just seems to lack a little "soul" to me.  That said, I'd still pick them as a place to stay if the location and price was right.



I would definitely recommend Boulder over Denver if you haven't been there yet. Otherwise, Denver is fine for a short visit...

I definitely agree with you about the Westin lacking "soul." I think it just felt so corporate that it was almost as though we wanted to get out as soon as we were in. Not very welcoming for a place in the hospitality industry!



Belle83 said:


> Yay for work paying for pretty much your entire trip back to CO  I'm not a huge fan of Denver either, though I do love other parts of Colorado. Also, yay for Melting Pot! We love Melting Pot but it's so expensive for what it is. My DH has a pretty good recipe for green goddess and their other stuff if you ever want to try it at home, just PM me!



Glad to hear I'm not alone in thinking Denver isn't "all that." I feel like a lot of people we went to high school with in Boulder moved down there after college to get a taste of "big city" life... As someone who has lived in an actual big city, I can tell them that Denver doesn't qualify in that category.

Yay Melting Pot! I wish it were less expensive, but actually when they redid the menu recently, the cost for Tracy and I to eat there went down since we are able to split the "fondue for one" between the two of us and still have plenty of food. I might have to take you up on getting a copy of that Green Goddess recipe. It's just so good!! 



AussieDisneyNut said:


> The Melting Pot sure looks and sounds an interesting restaurant.  Do they also make fondue?
> 
> Glad you are getting to travel with Tracy, I used to travel with my DH pre-kids, but unfortunately those days are over!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more.



Yep, The Melting Pot is a fondue restaurant. You start with a cheese fondue course, then salad, then a meat fondue course (which also has vegetables like those mushrooms I posted) and then you finish off with chocolate fondue for dessert. It's DELICIOUS.

I love traveling with Tracy! It's great to get to feel like we're not so disconnected from our Colorado roots even though we don't live there anymore. Sorry to hear you don't get to travel with your husband anymore. Maybe once the kids are grown!

Hope you keep enjoying the report! 



pharmjenn said:


> I grew up doing meat fondue at home with my family. It wasn't till I was an adult that I learned fondue could also be cheese or dessert.
> I have been to the Melting Pot north of San Francisco, and they are good. But oh so expensive. I will have to look into the mushrooms with that sauce.
> It sure looked delish.



That's interesting that you had only known about the meat fondue originally. I feel like most people are surprised by the meat portion since they come in expecting the cheese/chocolate.

It's definitely a splurge meal, which is why we haven't gone too often recently, but it always feels worth it. My favorite part is that the meal lasts for about two hours, so it really feels like a full night out.



disneymania0711 said:


> We have The Melting Pot here in New Orleans.  SO expensive!!  But oh so yummy!!  Especially S'mores fondue for dessert!!!



Love the s'mores fondue! And the chocolate turtle. And pretty much every other one we've ever tried!


----------



## tayalltheway

Part IV
June-September 2013

Chapter 95
Goin’ Home

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Your time in Colorado seems to have reinforced the feeling that home is where Disney is.  Nothing says Welcome Home like a Disney park.


I haven't tried the Cherry dip; and I love cherry.  Next time I'm in the US, I'm going to need to see if I can find a DQ that has it.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tdashgirl

I remember those Cheshire Tails!  I think it was when the Alice movie (with Johnny Depp) came out.

Plaza fried chicken + Mickey waffles does sound heavenly.  They should totally make that a regular menu item.

We usually drive to DL, but when I've flown, I always make sure to fly into John Wayne.  It's so nice!!!

That pizza in Denver looks amazing.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Your time in Colorado seems to have reinforced the feeling that home is where Disney is.  Nothing says Welcome Home like a Disney park.
> 
> I haven't tried the Cherry dip; and I love cherry.  Next time I'm in the US, I'm going to need to see if I can find a DQ that has it.  Thanks for the tip.



It definitely felt good to be home!

You need to try the cherry dip if you're a cherry fan! It's really good.



tdashgirl said:


> I remember those Cheshire Tails!  I think it was when the Alice movie (with Johnny Depp) came out.
> 
> Plaza fried chicken + Mickey waffles does sound heavenly.  They should totally make that a regular menu item.
> 
> We usually drive to DL, but when I've flown, I always make sure to fly into John Wayne.  It's so nice!!!
> 
> That pizza in Denver looks amazing.



That makes sense about the Cheshire Tails... Sad that we missed them...

I don't know why they have't added the Chicken and Waffles to the permanent menu yet... The line to get into Plaza Inn was longer by far than I've ever seen it that day, and that's all anyone was ordering.

Yay for John Wayne! Even when we were delayed there for several hours last month, it still wasn't THAT bad...

And yes, that pizza was REALLY good! I think it was supposed to just be plain, but since we were trying to decide between that and one with mushrooms on it that sounded pretty weird otherwise, our server just suggested we add mushrooms to that one. Good decision!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 96
Near Death

​


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Bees!  Thank goodness you are both ok.  I totally understand how shaken up you must have felt.

Congratulations on your pet Grumpy!


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Bees!  Thank goodness you are both ok.  I totally understand how shaken up you must have felt.
> 
> Congratulations on your pet Grumpy!



It was definitely traumatizing, but I'm glad we survived 

And thanks! He's been a good pet for us so far!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 97
Comfort Food

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!!!  Blueberry donuts from a shop that opens at 9 pm and only serves customers at 10 pm????


Sign. Me. Up!!


They look heavenly.

Was Tracy okay after feeling a little sick?  

(I'm ignoring the killer bees.  I like bees; but not that many at a time.)


----------



## tdashgirl

at your parking structure/bee experience.  SHUDDER.

Those blueberry donuts -- got me curious so I checked out Yelp of course.  Saw they get mixed reviews.  I have to admit that wait is quite the turnoff.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Glad you enjoyed the donuts after such a long wait!


----------



## AussieMumma

Wow that's a crazy wait for donuts, I'd wait that long for a good ride at Disneyland but never for food!!!
I love Tracy's new necklace


----------



## disneymania0711

I might wait that long for donuts!  Lol.  We are donut people.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!!!  Blueberry donuts from a shop that opens at 9 pm and only serves customers at 10 pm????
> 
> Sign. Me. Up!!
> 
> They look heavenly.
> 
> Was Tracy okay after feeling a little sick?
> 
> (I'm ignoring the killer bees.  I like bees; but not that many at a time.)



 The donuts were indeed heavenly. I just wish we had known in advance how long the wait would be...

Tracy ended up feeling fine pretty quickly. The nice thing about "CoolTech" is that they have unlimited sick time to encourage the employees not to be there spreading diseases around. She can always work from home whenever it's in her best interest.

Ugh, the bees. I wish we could have just ignored them...



tdashgirl said:


> at your parking structure/bee experience.  SHUDDER.
> 
> Those blueberry donuts -- got me curious so I checked out Yelp of course.  Saw they get mixed reviews.  I have to admit that wait is quite the turnoff.



The bees were NOT fun.

We noticed the mixed reviews on Yelp, and I think almost all of them really had to do with the wait. I guess if you know what you're getting yourself into, then it becomes your decision whether it's worth it or not...



tinkerbells mum said:


> Glad you enjoyed the donuts after such a long wait!



I'm glad too! I'll admit we were a little nervous they wouldn't live up to the hype after waiting all that time, but they did.



AussieMumma said:


> Wow that's a crazy wait for donuts, I'd wait that long for a good ride at Disneyland but never for food!!!
> I love Tracy's new necklace



I think that's definitely the longest we've ever waited for food. And I don't think we would have necessarily waited for that long if we had known going in. But I'm glad we liked them in the end!

Glad you liked Tracy's necklace 



disneymania0711 said:


> I might wait that long for donuts!  Lol.  We are donut people.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 98
Anticipation

Click here to read more.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

How cool!  1901!  

Looking forward to more.


BTW - I still do a double take when I see Tracy with her haircut.  I am getting used to it; but it is taking me a while.


----------



## tdashgirl

tayalltheway said:


> We stopped at Dunkin' Donuts on the way to the Denver airport yesterday because they don't have them in SoCal yet.


Ohhhhh I love Dunkin' Donuts!!!!     We actually used to have a couple of locations in San Jose several years ago (like 20), but then they left for some reason  I've heard they're coming back to Cali, super excited 

Ooooh, 1901!  Super awesome and I can't think of a more deserving couple 

It was kinda cool to get that flashback to summer with all the patriotic decorations up on Veteran's Day, right when the resort is swinging into the Christmas season


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Sorry, don't care about the donuts now ... on to something much more interesting ... 1901 .... keep up the story-telling!


----------



## laur roo

Wait, hold up...you left the fanny pack in the car?!?!!!?!!  I should have known it was gonna be something fancy just by that!  You guys look cute all dressed up, and I adore Tracy's dress.  A picture with Minnie is a great early anniversary gift for sure!   Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip to 1901!

And a few thoughts on a few previous updates since I just got caught up:
Bees = super yuck! ew ew ew!!!
Blueberry donuts = look yummy and I bet tasted great
Super long wait for donuts = for shame donut place! for shame!  Can't believe that's how they work.  I used to visit a friend in her college town and there was a cookie delivery place that showed up at your door with hot fresh cookies, delivered in a pizza box in about 15 minutes.  They were always so delicious and gooey...okay now I'm craving both donuts and cookies, lol!

Excited to see how the rest of your Disney summer panned out!!!


----------



## Daisybelle

Oh  my gosh!  you just stop right there? ?  You like torturing us, don't you?  Some trip reoprters...


----------



## APears

What a cliffhanger!!!!! I hope you have lots of pictures coming up!


----------



## disneymania0711

Ooh very exclusive!!!  Can't wait to hear more about that.  I bet the photos in there alone were magnificent.

P.S.  I'm rereading your WDW TR.  We leave in ten days for Port Orleans Riverside!!!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> How cool!  1901!
> 
> Looking forward to more.
> 
> 
> BTW - I still do a double take when I see Tracy with her haircut.  I am getting used to it; but it is taking me a while.



It was very cool! And it took me a little while to get used to Tracy's new haircut, but now I can barely remember when it was long!



tdashgirl said:


> Ohhhhh I love Dunkin' Donuts!!!!     We actually used to have a couple of locations in San Jose several years ago (like 20), but then they left for some reason  I've heard they're coming back to Cali, super excited
> 
> Ooooh, 1901!  Super awesome and I can't think of a more deserving couple
> 
> It was kinda cool to get that flashback to summer with all the patriotic decorations up on Veteran's Day, right when the resort is swinging into the Christmas season



We had Dunkin' Donuts on pretty much every corner in NYC, so we were bummed to find out there weren't any in SoCal (okay, there's one, but since it's on an Air Force base, I'm guessing we won't be going there any time soon...). I'm so excited they're making a triumphant return to California, but I don't think it's happening until 2015. That's too far away!

1901 was definitely super awesome. I hope you enjoy hearing the rest of the story.

And I didn't think about how Veteran's Day ended up being the perfect time to put up all those patriotic pictures from the summer. Nice coincidence!



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Sorry, don't care about the donuts now ... on to something much more interesting ... 1901 .... keep up the story-telling!



 Well, maybe I'll just go back and talk about donuts some more rather than continuing our tale of 1901. Just kidding, I wouldn't be that mean!



laur roo said:


> Wait, hold up...you left the fanny pack in the car?!?!!!?!!  I should have known it was gonna be something fancy just by that!  You guys look cute all dressed up, and I adore Tracy's dress.  A picture with Minnie is a great early anniversary gift for sure!   Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip to 1901!
> 
> And a few thoughts on a few previous updates since I just got caught up:
> Bees = super yuck! ew ew ew!!!
> Blueberry donuts = look yummy and I bet tasted great
> Super long wait for donuts = for shame donut place! for shame!  Can't believe that's how they work.  I used to visit a friend in her college town and there was a cookie delivery place that showed up at your door with hot fresh cookies, delivered in a pizza box in about 15 minutes.  They were always so delicious and gooey...okay now I'm craving both donuts and cookies, lol!
> 
> Excited to see how the rest of your Disney summer panned out!!!



It was a struggle for me to leave the fanny pack, but we decided it might clash with the overall mood of the lounge... Glad you liked our anniversary pic with Minnie, and I hope you keep enjoying the 1901 story!

The bees were awful, the donuts were delicious, and now you are making me crave cookies too...



Daisybelle said:


> Oh  my gosh!  you just stop right there? ?  You like torturing us, don't you?  Some trip reoprters...



I absolutely love the torture of cliffhangers. Luckily, your wait is almost over before you can see the next update. 



APears said:


> What a cliffhanger!!!!! I hope you have lots of pictures coming up!



I certainly took A LOT of pictures there (I think there are two whole updates worth). Hopefully it will be worth the big cliffhanger. 



disneymania0711 said:


> Ooh very exclusive!!!  Can't wait to hear more about that.  I bet the photos in there alone were magnificent.
> 
> P.S.  I'm rereading your WDW TR.  We leave in ten days for Port Orleans Riverside!!!!



Everything in 1901 was awesome, so I'm very excited to share 

I'm so jealous of your impending WDW trip! I'm sure you'll have such a great time! Hopefully rereading that report is helping you get even more excited


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 99
Bucket List

Click here to read more.​


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Nice review of 1901 and I especially like how you both colour coordinated your outfits, both with each other and with the décor! 

I love a Pimm's and ginger-ale on a warm summer's afternoon ... I always add lots of slices of apple, orange and strawberries, so it's almost like afternoon tea!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic pictures.  So much detail on the walls and it looks like you had a great time in those chairs.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> Nice review of 1901 and I especially like how you both colour coordinated your outfits, both with each other and with the décor!
> 
> I love a Pimm's and ginger-ale on a warm summer's afternoon ... I always add lots of slices of apple, orange and strawberries, so it's almost like afternoon tea!



That's funny that we ended up being so color-coordinated to the Lounge. I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it!

I had never had Pimm's before, but we did really enjoy it. Your cocktail concoction sounds really delicious!



PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic pictures.  So much detail on the walls and it looks like you had a great time in those chairs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Glad you enjoyed all the pictures. Still another update to come. We really did like those chairs. They're very cool!


----------



## tayalltheway

Hi everyone! I just wanted to acknowledge the fact that this is the 100th update to the trip report, which I thought was pretty cool. There wouldnt really have been much reason for me to keep posting all these updates if you all werent reading along, so (as always) Im so glad that you folks from all over the world enjoy hearing about Tracy and my lives in and around Disneyland.

My timing is also serendipitous because tomorrow just happens to be the one-year anniversary of when we arrived in Southern California. I cant believe how quickly this year has gonewithout a doubt, its felt like the fastest year of my lifeso I guess they were telling the truth when they said time flies when youre having fun.

I hope our adventures never cease to be interesting enough (at least in my mind) to continue posting here. And now, I return you to our tale. Thanks for reading!

Chapter 100
Mental Pictures

Click here to read more.​


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Wow 1901 looks amazing what a great experience.  There is a much smaller 'version' of it in DLRP.  It is for members of the share holders club only.  It isn't a restaurant but has free snacks (cookies, muffins, croissants) and free hot and soft drinks.  I totally love going up and knocking on the door and handing the gold club card over we always feel really special going in as there are always people by the door trying  to look in we feel like VIPs going in!!  Glad you got to experience some thing so special.

You are right this year has gone so quickly, it's amazing to think you've been there for so long already xx


----------



## luulu1999

how awesome!!


----------



## Daisybelle

What a very cool experience!  It would be fun to just spend hours looking at all of the memorabilia.  
And happy 1 year Caliversary!!


----------



## tayalltheway

tinkerbells mum said:


> Wow 1901 looks amazing what a great experience.  There is a much smaller 'version' of it in DLRP.  It is for members of the share holders club only.  It isn't a restaurant but has free snacks (cookies, muffins, croissants) and free hot and soft drinks.  I totally love going up and knocking on the door and handing the gold club card over we always feel really special going in as there are always people by the door trying  to look in we feel like VIPs going in!!  Glad you got to experience some thing so special.
> 
> You are right this year has gone so quickly, it's amazing to think you've been there for so long already xx



I've seen a few pictures of the lounge at DLRP in a trip report I read, and I want to go into there in part because it looks awesome and in part because the free snacks looked delicious (can you really beat free croissants IN France??). It sounds so cool to be a member there!

I can't believe that at this time last year, we were all checked into our room at the Fairfield Inn and ready to go apartment hunting the next day. Crazy!



luulu1999 said:


> how awesome!!



It certainly was! 



Daisybelle said:


> What a very cool experience!  It would be fun to just spend hours looking at all of the memorabilia.
> And happy 1 year Caliversary!!



I could have definitely spent hours in there looking around! It was VERY cool.

And thanks! I still haven't really wrapped my head around the fact that we've been here for a whole year...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 101
Characterpalooza

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great updates.  How cool to tick 1901 off your bucket list.  That will be something to remember for quite a while; together with the $25 gift card (which we really shouldn't forget ).

Fantastic character interaction.  And much as I love the pink hat, the trifold hat will be very hard to top.


----------



## franandaj

I've been so crazy busy these last couple weeks, I'm glad I didn't have to wait through all the cliff hangers for your 1901 update.  How cool that you got to go there?  It's really a special and unique place!  Cool to tick it off your bucket list, especially when you didn't even know that it was on it!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great updates.  How cool to tick 1901 off your bucket list.  That will be something to remember for quite a while; together with the $25 gift card (which we really shouldn't forget ).
> 
> Fantastic character interaction.  And much as I love the pink hat, the trifold hat will be very hard to top.



Thanks! It was VERY cool to get to experience 1901! And hey, that $25 came in quite handy, as you will soon see!

We definitely had a blast with those characters. I don't think we've had an experience that even comes close to topping it. 



franandaj said:


> I've been so crazy busy these last couple weeks, I'm glad I didn't have to wait through all the cliff hangers for your 1901 update.  How cool that you got to go there?  It's really a special and unique place!  Cool to tick it off your bucket list, especially when you didn't even know that it was on it!



 Glad you didn't have to wait for the 1901 updates as well! We had such a great time, and it is definitely such a unique place. Of course, now that we've ticked it off our bucket list, we just want to be able to go back in every time we walk by it!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 102
Natural Beauty

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Laguna Beach looks great.  And I love the sound of Powell's Sweet Shoppe.  Was it worth the visit?


----------



## tdashgirl

Lovely updates.  I also like the ceiling at 1901. So pretty!  I thought that menu looked familiar   We did a late night stop at Carthay Lounge our last trip.  We just had drinks -- you mentioned that Tracy likes gin drinks.  I tried the Aviation cocktail at the lounge because I heard it was a unique gin drink, made with creme de violette and many bars don't have that.  It's very unique and very strong.

I like that Tiffany charger lamp too, where can I get one? 



tayalltheway said:


> Perhaps the most stunning thing about being in 1901 is that you can COMPLETELY forget you are in a theme park. When it would strike me suddenly that we were in the middle of DCA on a crowded Saturday, I was almost taken by surprise. The Lounge feels like the perfect place to be removed from everything in an amazing atmosphere.



I have to say while not as exclusive as 1901, I made almost the exact same comment to my DH when we were at the Carthay Lounge. It was like we were Walt's Hollywood world -- not in 2013 DCA.  So very cool.

California's beaches are so pretty, aren't they?  Laguna is stunning.  And oooh - gummy candy is my FAVORITE! Yum.  Love the places like Powell's where you can mix and match the bulk gummies.


----------



## sophies*mom

Beautiful! I grew up on the central coast of CA and lived there up until a few years ago, and your pictures made me home sick! I miss the beach. Glad you guys got a chance to go out there and enjoy it!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Laguna Beach looks great.  And I love the sound of Powell's Sweet Shoppe.  Was it worth the visit?



Laguna was lovely, to put it mildly! Powell's is good too. It's a chain, and they used to have one in Boulder. As I said, Tracy LOVES gummy candies, so for her, getting about a pound of them at a discount was definitely worth the visit. I enjoy them too, but not as much as she does! 



tdashgirl said:


> Lovely updates.  I also like the ceiling at 1901. So pretty!  I thought that menu looked familiar   We did a late night stop at Carthay Lounge our last trip.  We just had drinks -- you mentioned that Tracy likes gin drinks.  I tried the Aviation cocktail at the lounge because I heard it was a unique gin drink, made with creme de violette and many bars don't have that.  It's very unique and very strong.
> 
> I like that Tiffany charger lamp too, where can I get one?
> 
> I have to say while not as exclusive as 1901, I made almost the exact same comment to my DH when we were at the Carthay Lounge. It was like we were Walt's Hollywood world -- not in 2013 DCA.  So very cool.
> 
> California's beaches are so pretty, aren't they?  Laguna is stunning.  And oooh - gummy candy is my FAVORITE! Yum.  Love the places like Powell's where you can mix and match the bulk gummies.



I think it's kind of great that the Carthay Lounge has the same menu as 1901 because we can go back and get some of the great food we enjoyed sometime without needing the exclusive membership. I'm glad to hear you also felt like it was a world away from the rest of the theme park. We'll have to check it out sometime! And Tracy can try that drink!

What I wouldn't give for that Tiffany lamp cell-phone charger in our living room 

All the beaches we've been to here have definitely been pretty, but Laguna was a notch above the rest. We love it there! And yes, being able to mix and match different sorts of gummies is our favorite thing about Powell's. They have such a great variety!



sophies*mom said:


> Beautiful! I grew up on the central coast of CA and lived there up until a few years ago, and your pictures made me home sick! I miss the beach. Glad you guys got a chance to go out there and enjoy it!



Glad you enjoyed the pictures and that they could remind you of home! Hopefully you can get back for a visit sometime soon!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 103
Rocky Cliffs and Sandy Beaches

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I think I might need to make a stop at Laguna Beach next time I'm there in SoCal.  Usually, I hit Seal Beach or the beaches closer towards San Diego from Oceanside down.  Definitely time to take a look at Laguna.


In my last trip, I went to visit Birch Aquarium at Scripps.  They have a cool water fountain with whales just like that picture of yours.


Nice pictures with Jasmine.  I love that you can just stop and wait to take a picture with the characters and not worry about time too much.


----------



## tdashgirl

The Cotton Candy Frappuccino sounds like something my DD9 would love


----------



## franandaj

Your day at Laguna looks very relaxing. It's funny how people can have a completely different relaxing day in the same place. We visited Laguna sometime in the same time that you two went and had a fabulous day as well. Though we enjoy the view, Fran can't easily walk along the beach so we enjoy it from a distance.

I hope you have been able to return. Its beautiful there.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I think I might need to make a stop at Laguna Beach next time I'm there in SoCal.  Usually, I hit Seal Beach or the beaches closer towards San Diego from Oceanside down.  Definitely time to take a look at Laguna.
> 
> In my last trip, I went to visit Birch Aquarium at Scripps.  They have a cool water fountain with whales just like that picture of yours.
> 
> Nice pictures with Jasmine.  I love that you can just stop and wait to take a picture with the characters and not worry about time too much.



You should definitely try to head to Laguna next time you're here. I think it's less of a "go to the beach and lay out" destination (although people were doing that too) and more of a place to explore.

The Birch Aquarium sounds cool!

Glad you liked our pix with Jasmine. I love being able to just see a character is out and stop to pose with them on a whim. It's a very "Disneyland" thing to be able to do since characters are such a time commitment at WDW.



tdashgirl said:


> The Cotton Candy Frappuccino sounds like something my DD9 would love



As I'm sure you've realized, we have similar tastebuds to a 9-year-old, so I don't doubt that she would like it 



franandaj said:


> Your day at Laguna looks very relaxing. It's funny how people can have a completely different relaxing day in the same place. We visited Laguna sometime in the same time that you two went and had a fabulous day as well. Though we enjoy the view, Fran can't easily walk along the beach so we enjoy it from a distance.
> 
> I hope you have been able to return. Its beautiful there.



Glad to hear you had such a good day at Laguna as well. I definitely understand how it can be a difficult place to navigate with mobility issues as we discovered when Tracy's mom visited. But it's just so great that I think anyone can appreciate it, even if you aren't able to head right up to the beach itself.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 104
Three Years

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Belated Anniversary.

What a cool way to celebrate the 3 year mark.  Perhaps it might be a regular date for all future anniversaries.  But then again....there are so many other restaurants to go eat at (but not necessarily in Disney).


I'll have to remember getting to the Hungry Bear if I'm not watching Fantasmic!  That's a great tip.  Thanks.


----------



## franandaj

Happy Anniversary, that's a great place to celebrate! We just missed our first "milestone" of 5 years, so I'm glad you two are keeping it up!  Maybe for the next big one you can do it next door to the Blue Bayou!


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree with your review of the Blue Bayou.  The food is pretty good, we've always gotten great service, the atmosphere is wonderful.  It's just a tad bit too over-priced so that we don't do it very often.  But it's a lovely place for an anniversary dinner 

Cool view from the Hungry Bear!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Happy Anniversary!

Lovely pic with Jasmine ... she is my DD10's favourite princess.  She is still disappointed that she didn't buy the Jasmine costume when we were there in 2011, but she probably would have been too big for it then, let alone now! 

I'm glad you enjoyed BB for your anniversary dinner.  We ate there when we visited and had a spot of Disney magic by also getting a water-side table for a party of 7!  I'm told that it is quite hard to get water-side dining for larger parties. 

I have also been wondering if you two have made it over to Tom Sawyer Island yet?  I can't remember reading about it if you have.  I am sad that we missed it on our last trip, the kids would have loved it.


----------



## Luisa

Great tip about the spot at Hungry Bear, I'd love to see that different perspective of Fantasmic. Blue Bayou always looks so beautiful but it's one place I would feel a bit strange being on my own at, I'm so glad you both had a lovely anniversary dinner there.  I had to laugh when reading you left your bag with the passes at home- it's exactly something I would do which is why I get so OCD about checking my passport etc, in fact just mentioning it made me check my bag now!


----------



## Rubygoose

I bet you'll never forget to bring the fanny pack again! 

Did you share your meal at Blue Bayou? Did you have to pay a fee for splitting? We haven't eaten there before, but might go on our next trip. The food doesn't really appeal to us, probably because we don't have many places that serve Cajun food in Canada, and DH isn't very adventurous when it comes to trying new foods. The atmosphere looks fantastic though! 

I love your pictures of Laguna beach. The beach looks a lot like the beaches we have here on Vancouver Island, but of course we don't have palm trees (we have arbutus trees instead.)


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary.
> 
> What a cool way to celebrate the 3 year mark.  Perhaps it might be a regular date for all future anniversaries.  But then again....there are so many other restaurants to go eat at (but not necessarily in Disney).
> 
> I'll have to remember getting to the Hungry Bear if I'm not watching Fantasmic!  That's a great tip.  Thanks.



Thanks! I don't know if we'll make it our go-to anniversary place or not. We definitely enjoyed it, but we so rarely have the opportunity to try out table service restaurants at Disney. Who knows, maybe next time it'll be Napa Rose or Carthay Circle?

You should definitely try spotting the Fantasmic! characters from Hungry Bear. It's a short, quick moment, but we thought it was special! 



franandaj said:


> Happy Anniversary, that's a great place to celebrate! We just missed our first "milestone" of 5 years, so I'm glad you two are keeping it up!  Maybe for the next big one you can do it next door to the Blue Bayou!



Well, happy belated anniversary to you too! We'll keep Club 33 in our dreams for next time 



tdashgirl said:


> I agree with your review of the Blue Bayou.  The food is pretty good, we've always gotten great service, the atmosphere is wonderful.  It's just a tad bit too over-priced so that we don't do it very often.  But it's a lovely place for an anniversary dinner
> 
> Cool view from the Hungry Bear!



Luckily we had seen the price tag going in, so we were prepared. And I'm glad that the whole atmosphere was definitely worth it!

Glad you liked the Hungry Bear pictures. I definitely recommend it for a quick diversion when you're not watching the show.



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Lovely pic with Jasmine ... she is my DD10's favourite princess.  She is still disappointed that she didn't buy the Jasmine costume when we were there in 2011, but she probably would have been too big for it then, let alone now!
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed BB for your anniversary dinner.  We ate there when we visited and had a spot of Disney magic by also getting a water-side table for a party of 7!  I'm told that it is quite hard to get water-side dining for larger parties.
> 
> I have also been wondering if you two have made it over to Tom Sawyer Island yet?  I can't remember reading about it if you have.  I am sad that we missed it on our last trip, the kids would have loved it.



Thanks!

Glad you liked our Jasmine pictures. Tracy always talks about how she had a Jasmine costume for Halloween the year the movie came out (I was Aladdin the same year, ironically). I have a feeling she would probably still be able to fit into hers 

Scoring a waterside table for such a big party at BB DOES sound like quite the coup! Way to go!!

Tom Sawyer Island is actually (I think) the one remaining attraction at Disneyland that we haven't done. During the summer it always seemed so out of the way on such hot days, and we're so rarely there during the day that it's usually not open when we're there. But one of these days, we're going to do it!



Luisa said:


> Great tip about the spot at Hungry Bear, I'd love to see that different perspective of Fantasmic. Blue Bayou always looks so beautiful but it's one place I would feel a bit strange being on my own at, I'm so glad you both had a lovely anniversary dinner there.  I had to laugh when reading you left your bag with the passes at home- it's exactly something I would do which is why I get so OCD about checking my passport etc, in fact just mentioning it made me check my bag now!



We felt like we were witnessing a bit of "backstage magic" with our Hungry Bear spot, so it was cool! 

I understand not necessarily wanting to do Blue Bayou on your own, though I'm sure with the right server, it could still be a fun time!

I'm usually ALWAYS so good about remembering the fanny pack, but this one day I set it down on the black chair as I grabbed the camera, and it must have blended in so I missed seeing it before we left. Ugh, I could have kicked myself! (Glad your passport is still securely in your bag )



Rubygoose said:


> I bet you'll never forget to bring the fanny pack again!
> 
> Did you share your meal at Blue Bayou? Did you have to pay a fee for splitting? We haven't eaten there before, but might go on our next trip. The food doesn't really appeal to us, probably because we don't have many places that serve Cajun food in Canada, and DH isn't very adventurous when it comes to trying new foods. The atmosphere looks fantastic though!
> 
> I love your pictures of Laguna beach. The beach looks a lot like the beaches we have here on Vancouver Island, but of course we don't have palm trees (we have arbutus trees instead.)



Definitely won't be forgetting the fanny pack again any time soon!

We did share our Blue Bayou meal, and here's the deal with the fee. Our server offered to split it onto two plates for us, for which we would be charged a fee, or we could split it up ourselves and not be charged. We obviously chose the latter option. I wouldn't be too worried about the Cajun aspect of the menu because I think only a few dishes are really prepared in that style. Our steak, for instance, didn't really have a Cajun flair to it at all. And the atmosphere really can't be beat.

Glad you liked the look of Laguna. Now you have me wanting to check out Vancouver Island! Sounds very pretty


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 105
We Built Soak City on Fried Chicken

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great update!


Actually, chickens are not so weird.....

Dogs have Masters, Cats have Staff......chickens lay eggs.


----------



## tdashgirl

MMMMMMMMMMMMM In N Out.  You are making me hungry.


----------



## dznybound

I enjoy reading about your adventures!  I am not caught up yet, but just wanted to let you know that I went to World Market today just to find Stroopwafels!!  I bought a bag and am munching on them as I am reading your report.  Yum!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great update!
> 
> Actually, chickens are not so weird.....
> 
> Dogs have Masters, Cats have Staff......chickens lay eggs.



Thanks! We didn't really think the chickens themselves were weird, but I thought it was a little bizarre to see them roaming free. Seems like they would be susceptible to predators...



tdashgirl said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMM In N Out.  You are making me hungry.



 Sorry! I make myself hungry when I look at those pictures too!



dznybound said:


> I enjoy reading about your adventures!  I am not caught up yet, but just wanted to let you know that I went to World Market today just to find Stroopwafels!!  I bought a bag and am munching on them as I am reading your report.  Yum!!



That's awesome! Glad to hear you like them  And thanks for reading! I hope you like the rest of the report too!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 106
Frumps and Snakes

​


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like some more great times at the parks. I used to coordinate events like Cool Tech had at KBF and Splash City before I left my day job.  It was kind of a fun sort of part of the job, but really a tough call to figure out "where" we should do it, as you said no one really used the slides, as a coordinator, I would have been bummed, but glad everyone like the chicken.  Knott's chicken rocks!

Hey, we'll be out there Thursday.  PM me if you guys come out!  If not there will be other times!


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY!  You got the HM music box.  It's gorgeous and I bet you're enjoying it.

Those twilight pictures and sunset shot are fantastic.  And I love the look on Tracy's face with the snake.  Glad she's no longer so scared of them now.


----------



## luulu1999

I LOVE that music box!!!!!!.....and I would have passed out with that snake around my neck


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> Sounds like some more great times at the parks. I used to coordinate events like Cool Tech had at KBF and Splash City before I left my day job.  It was kind of a fun sort of part of the job, but really a tough call to figure out "where" we should do it, as you said no one really used the slides, as a coordinator, I would have been bummed, but glad everyone like the chicken.  Knott's chicken rocks!
> 
> Hey, we'll be out there Thursday.  PM me if you guys come out!  If not there will be other times!



Definitely more great times! Tracy was one of the people in charge of coordinating the Soak City event, so I know she was a little bummed people didn't really take more advantage of the actual slides. They all enjoyed sitting around in the cabanas though, so to each their own I guess!

We will be at the parks tomorrow evening, after dinner, so I don't know if you'll still be there at that point. I'll send you a PM too in case you don't see this in time.



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY!  You got the HM music box.  It's gorgeous and I bet you're enjoying it.
> 
> Those twilight pictures and sunset shot are fantastic.  And I love the look on Tracy's face with the snake.  Glad she's no longer so scared of them now.



Definitely enjoy the music box, but sometimes it'll start playing the song (Grim Grinning Ghosts) on its own DAYS after we've last wound it up. When I'm home alone and that happens, it's SUPER spooky. 

I was really happy with how some of those twilight pictures turned out as well. My favorite time of day! And yes, Tracy's face is hilarious with the snake 



luulu1999 said:


> I LOVE that music box!!!!!!.....and I would have passed out with that snake around my neck



We love the music box too! And Tracy is still convinced that the snake tried to strangle her while it was around her neck...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 107
In-Laws

​


----------



## Wendys1DRLD

In 2010 We here for the EXACT same reason ....please email us! We would love to share our adventures and maybe meet up at the park!


----------



## Wendys1DRLD

typo, sorry, meant to say moved here for Disneyland!


----------



## Luisa

I got here yesterday and just had to come on and say, you are so right about the hot link corn dog! I got in about 1pm and headed straight to DCA to get one (after a quick stop at RSR as it was only a 5min wait on single rider!) and I was not disappointed at all. I'd forgotten how big those things are though and it took some time and effort to eat - unlike the man sitting on a table near mine who I watched practically inhale his and the apple slices in under 2 minutes!


----------



## tayalltheway

Wendys1DRLD said:


> In 2010 We here for the EXACT same reason ....please email us! We would love to share our adventures and maybe meet up at the park!





Wendys1DRLD said:


> typo, sorry, meant to say moved here for Disneyland!



Awesome! We'd love to meet up! How often do you guys get to the parks?



Luisa said:


> I got here yesterday and just had to come on and say, you are so right about the hot link corn dog! I got in about 1pm and headed straight to DCA to get one (after a quick stop at RSR as it was only a 5min wait on single rider!) and I was not disappointed at all. I'd forgotten how big those things are though and it took some time and effort to eat - unlike the man sitting on a table near mine who I watched practically inhale his and the apple slices in under 2 minutes!



I'm so glad you enjoyed the hot link corn dog! So delicious  They are definitely quite huge, though.

Hope your trip is going well so far! Tracy and I will definitely be in the parks at least one day this weekend, so say hi if you happen to see us!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 108
Baby, You’re a Firework

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  Smoqued is smokin'.  

I hope I remember that place so that I can add it to my list of places to hit on a future trip to SoCal.  WOW!  Great find.


And what a great gift you got from your in-laws.  Oscar is amazing.


----------



## franandaj

I remember that awful heat and humidity last July.  We went to the parks several times and once I was there with friends from Atlanta.  I told them how bad it was and they laughed at me!  

We live pretty close to the Bluff in Long Beach, and it's just crazy on the 4th of July, and that whole weekend too.  We sometimes just hide in our house and cook food on the grill because there are so many crazy people out at that time!

That was sweet of Tracy's parents to buy you the Daschund clock!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Taylor*,  I love your "Check Meowt" T-shirt---awesome!!

What a nice gesture from Tracy's Dad, getting you the "Oscar" clock--how fun!


----------



## dznybound

We are headed to DL this week.  So looking forward to trying the hot link corn dogs at CA Adv.   Smoqued also sounds so good.  We may have to venture out!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Fun updates!  Weird that the orange looking candy stick was cinnamon   I'm not exactly scared of snakes, but having one wrapped around my neck ...   Kudos to Tracy for surviving that one.  Those waffle sandwiches and the bbq food you posted about look amazing.   I agree, I don't know if the 420 Mac would be heavenly or disgusting


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  Smoqued is smokin'.
> 
> I hope I remember that place so that I can add it to my list of places to hit on a future trip to SoCal.  WOW!  Great find.
> 
> And what a great gift you got from your in-laws.  Oscar is amazing.



Smoqued was definitely tasty! We need to go back and try tackling that 420 Mac someday.

And we were very happy to get Oscar. He has a very prominent place on our living room wall! 



franandaj said:


> I remember that awful heat and humidity last July.  We went to the parks several times and once I was there with friends from Atlanta.  I told them how bad it was and they laughed at me!
> 
> We live pretty close to the Bluff in Long Beach, and it's just crazy on the 4th of July, and that whole weekend too.  We sometimes just hide in our house and cook food on the grill because there are so many crazy people out at that time!
> 
> That was sweet of Tracy's parents to buy you the Daschund clock!



Ugh, the humidity was stifling. We thought we had left all that behind when we left New York!!

Sounds like a good plan to just stay home for the 4th of July. I think that's what we'll do next time.

And it was very sweet of Tracy's parents to buy the dachshund clock. We like him a lot!

So sorry that we didn't get to meet up this weekend! We hadn't really thought about how much the temperature would drop after dark, and both of us were shivering after the parade. Next time, though!



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Taylor*,  I love your "Check Meowt" T-shirt---awesome!!
> 
> What a nice gesture from Tracy's Dad, getting you the "Oscar" clock--how fun!



Thanks! When I saw that shirt at Target, I knew I had to have it. 

We were so surprised when he brought out Oscar for us! It was a fun gift.



dznybound said:


> We are headed to DL this week.  So looking forward to trying the hot link corn dogs at CA Adv.   Smoqued also sounds so good.  We may have to venture out!!



Awesome! Hope you enjoy the hot link corn dog (and Smoqued too if you end up making to to Orange)!



tdashgirl said:


> Fun updates!  Weird that the orange looking candy stick was cinnamon   I'm not exactly scared of snakes, but having one wrapped around my neck ...   Kudos to Tracy for surviving that one.  Those waffle sandwiches and the bbq food you posted about look amazing.   I agree, I don't know if the 420 Mac would be heavenly or disgusting



It was definitely weird how the flavors of the candy sticks didn't match with the colors. I'm glad the cast member let us trade. And I'm the same way about snakes. They don't scare me, but I wouldn't have wanted Charlie around my neck. We were definitely happy with all the fun places we got to eat when Tracy's parents were here. Now the two of us need to go back to Smoqued someday to take on the 420 Mac!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 109
Back to Our Routine

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Depending on the size of the bill, some people going to diNe at BB may also end up going to diE there.  


Love the gardens at Fullerton.  Looks like a great place to hang out.


----------



## Daisybelle

Aw man.  I was all excited that you finally got to the week my daughter and I were there for our trip and you only made it there on Thursday.  We were in Disneyland that evening though!  It was our favorite night there as the crowds really thinned out in the later evening.  It was glorious. 
Well, we took good care of the park in your absense.


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> So sorry that we didn't get to meet up this weekend! We hadn't really thought about how much the temperature would drop after dark, and both of us were shivering after the parade. Next time, though!



It took us a while to get out there and we didn't have anything until 8:00PM.  We knew the place would be mobbed so we hadn't planned on going on any rides.  Mostly looking at Christmas decorations and seeing any cute merchandise that we couldn't live without.

We knew it would be cold because we had been there earlier in the week and it was getting cold at around 5PM.  I knew that we needed to wear out long coats and scarves because it got really chilly.

Maybe next time!


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> It took us a while to get out there and we didn't have anything until 8:00PM.  We knew the place would be mobbed so we hadn't planned on going on any rides.  Mostly looking at Christmas decorations and seeing any cute merchandise that we couldn't live without.
> 
> We knew it would be cold because we had been there earlier in the week and it was getting cold at around 5PM.  I knew that we needed to wear out long coats and scarves because it got really chilly.
> 
> Maybe next time!



I would like to put in a request for a picture of your DisMeet!!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Depending on the size of the bill, some people going to diNe at BB may also end up going to diE there.
> 
> Love the gardens at Fullerton.  Looks like a great place to hang out.



Good point! 

We REALLY enjoyed the Fullerton Arboretum. We commented at the time about how it would be a perfect place to just go while away some hours, but of course, we've never found the time to go back!



Daisybelle said:


> Aw man.  I was all excited that you finally got to the week my daughter and I were there for our trip and you only made it there on Thursday.  We were in Disneyland that evening though!  It was our favorite night there as the crowds really thinned out in the later evening.  It was glorious.
> Well, we took good care of the park in your absense.



Bummer. Well, I guess that's why we didn't get a chance to meet up! I'm glad you took good care of the parks while we were gone, and maybe next time our visits will overlap a little more!



franandaj said:


> It took us a while to get out there and we didn't have anything until 8:00PM.  We knew the place would be mobbed so we hadn't planned on going on any rides.  Mostly looking at Christmas decorations and seeing any cute merchandise that we couldn't live without.
> 
> We knew it would be cold because we had been there earlier in the week and it was getting cold at around 5PM.  I knew that we needed to wear out long coats and scarves because it got really chilly.
> 
> Maybe next time!



It was CERTAINLY mobbed! I hope you guys had fun just walking around and looking at the decorations though. Glad you thought to dress warmly. We thought we were being clever at least bringing our sweatshirts, but by the time the sun finished setting, that wasn't enough! Hopefully you'll be back sometime soon and we can finally meet up for real! 



PrincessInOz said:


> I would like to put in a request for a picture of your DisMeet!!!



When it happens, we'll make sure to take a picture just for you


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 110
Let’s Dance!

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

For me - The thing about Disney is that it takes me right back to the inner child inside.  I don't know how they do it; but it true.  I'm like a kid in there.  And I don't think I'm the only one.  
So if you and Tracy feel like getting up and dancing, whilst shedding a few inhibitions along the way, go for it.  And good on you for doing so.  


How awesome to get FP for RSR like that.  And I love Tracy's nails!


----------



## sechelt

I've been lurking from the beginning but just had to comment on Clarice.  She's the love interest for Chip and Dale.  We used to have a video (beta version-long gone) of them fighting over her.  Our kids are now aged 29-38 so it was before your time.  Still, I'm thrilled to know something 'Disney' that you don't!  How is that even possible?  

Love your reports!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> For me - The thing about Disney is that it takes me right back to the inner child inside.  I don't know how they do it; but it true.  I'm like a kid in there.  And I don't think I'm the only one.
> So if you and Tracy feel like getting up and dancing, whilst shedding a few inhibitions along the way, go for it.  And good on you for doing so.
> 
> How awesome to get FP for RSR like that.  And I love Tracy's nails!



Couldn't have said it better myself 

We were really grateful to Kathy and Jake for thinking of us for the RSR FPs! And I agree, Tracy's nails were very cool.



sechelt said:


> I've been lurking from the beginning but just had to comment on Clarice.  She's the love interest for Chip and Dale.  We used to have a video (beta version-long gone) of them fighting over her.  Our kids are now aged 29-38 so it was before your time.  Still, I'm thrilled to know something 'Disney' that you don't!  How is that even possible?
> 
> Love your reports!



 Oh, I certainly NEVER claim to know everything there is to learn about Disney! That's interesting about Clarice. I figured she must have had something to do with Chip and Dale, but I've definitely never seen her in anything.

Thanks for coming out of lurkdom and for reading!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 111
Arabian Oasis​


----------



## PrincessInOz

No Jasmine?

I hope you showed the other princesses the nails and that they ooh'd and aah'd appropriately.

Love the Lion vinylmation.  Golden.  

Shame about RSR being down.  Hope you got on it later.


----------



## franandaj

I love that sign of Mater and Lightning McQueen!  I can't believe you two haven't seen Cars 2!  It was a really funny movie!

Pickle flavored popcorn just sounds wrong.     I'm glad Tracy liked it.

I really want to ride the train, we haven't done that in a long time.



tayalltheway said:


> It was CERTAINLY mobbed! I hope you guys had fun just walking around and looking at the decorations though. Glad you thought to dress warmly. We thought we were being clever at least bringing our sweatshirts, but by the time the sun finished setting, that wasn't enough! Hopefully you'll be back sometime soon and we can finally meet up for real!
> 
> When it happens, we'll make sure to take a picture just for you



Late nights at the park are almost always cold in the Winter, and yes we did enjoy seeing the decorations.  We need to come back next week and do the Jingle Cruise and It's a Small World.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> No Jasmine?
> 
> I hope you showed the other princesses the nails and that they ooh'd and aah'd appropriately.
> 
> Love the Lion vinylmation.  Golden.
> 
> Shame about RSR being down.  Hope you got on it later.



No Jasmine the FIRST time around, but we weren't giving up that easily. I don't remember if any of the other princesses noticed the nails, but we made sure to point them out to Aladdin, and he at least acted impressed.

We like the lion vinyl too! He was a good trade!

And luckily RSR goes down all the time, so they're always pretty quick to get it up again. We got our ride in, don't you worry. 



franandaj said:


> I love that sign of Mater and Lightning McQueen!  I can't believe you two haven't seen Cars 2!  It was a really funny movie!
> 
> Pickle flavored popcorn just sounds wrong.     I'm glad Tracy liked it.
> 
> I really want to ride the train, we haven't done that in a long time.
> 
> Late nights at the park are almost always cold in the Winter, and yes we did enjoy seeing the decorations.  We need to come back next week and do the Jingle Cruise and It's a Small World.



I can't believe we've gone this long without seeing Cars 2 either. When it came out, we were living in NY and going to the movies was just such an ordeal that we got to the point where we avoided it entirely. And we just have never gotten around to watching it on DVD. We'll remedy that soon, though.

I agree that pickle-flavored popcorn sounded wrong, though the flavoring didn't REALLY taste like pickles. It was just sort of tangy and not bad.

You should definitely ride the train sometime soon. We always love it as a leisurely way to escape the crowds for a bit.

Speaking of cold nights, this coming week is sounding pretty awful with lows in the 30s.  Hopefully you'll enjoy Jingle Cruise and Small World soon!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 112
Return of the Bratswurth​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice collection of princesses.  Shame that Jasmine wasn't too enthusiastic about the nails.


Love the yodellers up on the Matterhorn.  Would be nice to see them sometime; but....I'm probably never going to make a limited time magic performance like that one.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice collection of princesses.  Shame that Jasmine wasn't too enthusiastic about the nails.
> 
> Love the yodellers up on the Matterhorn.  Would be nice to see them sometime; but....I'm probably never going to make a limited time magic performance like that one.



We thought it was a very successful smattering of princesses. Almost all the "classics" except for Belle.

They definitely don't seem to be very upfront about when they'll have those types of "Limited Time Magic" (and once the promotion is over, I don't know when they'll start doing those types of special events again, period), but I agreed that I wish they would always have the yodelers on the Matterhorn. Everyone who I saw walking by seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 113
Overcoming Fear​


----------



## PrincessInOz

What an awesome day.

How fantastic that Tracy and you braved Splash Mountain.  I wouldn't need a treat to get me on that ride; it's one of my favourites.  But I will still take that treat anytime as well.


I actually like Mickey and the Magical Map.  The songs are great in it and it's nice to see some of them see light of day where they would normally play something else.  It's great to see Disney add some live musical-style entertainment to Disneyland.  It definitely has been lacking for quite a while.

Glad you got on SM and RSR at the end of the day.

Looking forward to the next edition.


----------



## tdashgirl

> It reminds me of the good old days of hording Fastpasses until the end of the day and then binge-riding all the top rides at night.


 The good old days indeed 

My DD9 had been dying to try the dill pickle popcorn but it seemed every trip all they had was butter and sweet/sour.  We got lucky on our last trip, she was practically  as we walked up to the counter   It was pretty tasty.  We both love the DL pickles so no surprise this was also a winner for us.

I agree with you about the live entertainment -- even if that show isn't a smash I really really do hope they keep some sort of performance in that theater. My favorite performance there was the one before they turned it into the Princess Fantasy Faire meet-n-greet, Snow White   It was amazing!


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Glad Tracey braved Splash Mountain and really enjoyed it.  Sounds like another great day xx


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> What an awesome day.
> 
> How fantastic that Tracy and you braved Splash Mountain.  I wouldn't need a treat to get me on that ride; it's one of my favourites.  But I will still take that treat anytime as well.
> 
> I actually like Mickey and the Magical Map.  The songs are great in it and it's nice to see some of them see light of day where they would normally play something else.  It's great to see Disney add some live musical-style entertainment to Disneyland.  It definitely has been lacking for quite a while.
> 
> Glad you got on SM and RSR at the end of the day.
> 
> Looking forward to the next edition.



It really was! And I'm glad that Tracy doesn't need an incentive anymore to get on Splash Mountain, though I'll always take something from Pooh Corner if the opportunity arises!

Glad to hear you liked Mickey and the Magical Map as well. Sounds like you felt the same way about the music as we did. I LOVE all those songs that rarely appear elsewhere.

Hope you keep enjoying 



tdashgirl said:


> The good old days indeed
> 
> My DD9 had been dying to try the dill pickle popcorn but it seemed every trip all they had was butter and sweet/sour.  We got lucky on our last trip, she was practically  as we walked up to the counter   It was pretty tasty.  We both love the DL pickles so no surprise this was also a winner for us.
> 
> I agree with you about the live entertainment -- even if that show isn't a smash I really really do hope they keep some sort of performance in that theater. My favorite performance there was the one before they turned it into the Princess Fantasy Faire meet-n-greet, Snow White   It was amazing!



I'm glad you liked the pickle popcorn as well. I won't deny it was a little bit of a bizarre flavor, but I thought it was good in the end.

I really hope they keep something always running at the Fantasyland Theatre from now on. After doing such extensive work to make it look so great, I hope they will! I'll have to see if I can find a YouTube video of the Snow White show somewhere!



tinkerbells mum said:


> Glad Tracey braved Splash Mountain and really enjoyed it.  Sounds like another great day xx



I was glad too!  It definitely was a very great day!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 114
Going Bananas​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I haven't been up the DLR treehouse in a few years.  Thanks for sharing.

The frozen banana looks great.


----------



## Denamac

I've spent DAYS reading your report.  I love it!  We are headed to DLR for the first time in July 2014, so I'm really looking forward to your next few updates so I can learn more about the parks and weather for the time we will be there!  We are staying at Paradise Pier (club level, theme park view) 7/15/14 - 7/19/14.  I would love any advice/pointers/tips you can give us.  We are WDW AP holders, but DLR is a whole new experience for us.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I haven't been up the DLR treehouse in a few years.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The frozen banana looks great.



I think it's a pretty fun attraction, but I prefer when there are no other guests up there so you can just stop and enjoy the views.

And I'm sure the frozen banana was great. My ice cream was pretty great too though.



Denamac said:


> I've spent DAYS reading your report.  I love it!  We are headed to DLR for the first time in July 2014, so I'm really looking forward to your next few updates so I can learn more about the parks and weather for the time we will be there!  We are staying at Paradise Pier (club level, theme park view) 7/15/14 - 7/19/14.  I would love any advice/pointers/tips you can give us.  We are WDW AP holders, but DLR is a whole new experience for us.



 Well thanks for barreling on through! I'm not surprised that it took DAYS to get through the 100+ updates. I've definitely got a few updates from the days you'll be there coming up. Your trip includes Disneyland's birthday, so that's a pretty cool thing to experience! Paradise Pier club level sounds pretty awesome! I'm sure you'll love it. I'm trying to think of any specific advice for you as a WDW AP-holder, but mostly I'd just say never skip over anything that you think will be "the same" between the two resorts. We were pleasantly surprised with how much better the DLR versions of several attractions are when we took our first visit. Other than that, I'm sure you'll be able to actually relax a little more than is ever possible at WDW. When you can walk everywhere, it's so easy to park hop, which is really nice. It's definitely going to be busy, but we didn't think summer was ever quite as bad as spring break this year. The weather was also a bit of an anomaly this year because of that spell of heat and humidity we had. I think usually July is supposed to be safer in terms of hot temperatures than August and September, but we have no experience to draw from. I'm sure there's probably plenty more I'm not thinking of, but feel free to ask me if you have any questions! Hope you keep enjoying reading


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 115
You Don't Look a Day Over 57​


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 116
Opening Day Fun​


----------



## laur roo

Happy Birthday to DLR!  So nice of it to share its birthday celebration with you!  And once again the Plaza Inn fried chicken looks amazing.  I just had breakfast here on the east coast, but I'm drooling a little over that chicken.  I think it's cool you did opening day attractions on DLR birthday, such a neat concept.  And you guys look cute with your Wendy and Peter Pan "get ups".

Also Balboa Island looks awesome.  I'm a big fan of the Bluth family so seeing the frozen banana stand had me all excited, and I was hoping you wouldn't encounter any seals on the beach, lol!  And even though I love a good frozen banana from time to time, your ice cream bar looks so yummy too!  I agree with you guys, that sunset would be a nice weekly tradition, so beautiful.


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> When the time came, we specifically asked to see Jasmine, and the cast member sent us through the other side of the hall. Aurora seemed to have gotten pretty extensive plastic surgery to change her face since we had met her a half-hour earlier.
> 
> Unfortunately, she wasnt anywhere near as excited about Tracys nails as we hoped shed be Bit of a letdown, really.
> 
> 
> We were ready for dinner (even though it was pretty early), and we decided to combine eating with waiting for the next showing of Mickey and the Magical Map. We headed to the Troubadour Tavern and got the Bratwurst Sausage (in a Garlic & Herb Brioche with Hickory Smoked Bacon Sauerkraut).
> ​



This comment about the plastic surgery absolutely cracked me up!  

I'm sorry that Jasmine wasn't so into her nails, I thought they were gorgeous!

I love Bratwurst too!  And we really enjoyed Mickey and the Magical Map when we saw it too!  Great update!


----------



## tayalltheway

laur roo said:


> Happy Birthday to DLR!  So nice of it to share its birthday celebration with you!  And once again the Plaza Inn fried chicken looks amazing.  I just had breakfast here on the east coast, but I'm drooling a little over that chicken.  I think it's cool you did opening day attractions on DLR birthday, such a neat concept.  And you guys look cute with your Wendy and Peter Pan "get ups".
> 
> Also Balboa Island looks awesome.  I'm a big fan of the Bluth family so seeing the frozen banana stand had me all excited, and I was hoping you wouldn't encounter any seals on the beach, lol!  And even though I love a good frozen banana from time to time, your ice cream bar looks so yummy too!  I agree with you guys, that sunset would be a nice weekly tradition, so beautiful.



We were very grateful to share in the park's birthday celebration! It was a really fun time! Sorry to taunt you with Plaza Inn fried chicken this morning...  And I'm glad you liked our Peter Pan-ish outfits 

Balboa Island is TOTALLY awesome. And though we didn't encounter any seals, I wish we would have since I LOVE seals... I wish we could go back for more sunset strolls along the island, but in the winter, the sun sets while Tracy is still at work. Looking forward to the days getting longer again for SO many reasons!



franandaj said:


> This comment about the plastic surgery absolutely cracked me up!
> 
> I'm sorry that Jasmine wasn't so into her nails, I thought they were gorgeous!
> 
> I love Bratwurst too!  And we really enjoyed Mickey and the Magical Map when we saw it too!  Great update!



I'm glad you enjoyed it 

I don't really think Jasmine didn't LIKE the nails per say, but with the terrible lighting in the Royal Hall, I don't even know if she could see them very well...

You should definitely try the bratwurst at Troubadour Tavern if you haven't gotten it yet! It was a great meal to enjoy before Mickey and the Magical Map!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 117
Wonderful Day for a Fair​


----------



## Rubygoose

We met Katie from Plaza Inn the day after you did! We were there for breakfast on July 18th, and I distinctly remember her because my name is also Katie (but spelled differently) and I chatted with her for a while before we were seated. She got us a really good table, which surprised me because the other times we had been to the Minnie and Friends breakfast they tried to hide us in a corner!

I guess you some how missed the rain on that Saturday afternoon. I thought it was so funny how everyone was wearing ponchos and looking for cover! Being from Victoria we didn't even qualify that mist as rain!


----------



## scrpbookr

Crooky is such a cutie!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great updates.  Love the sunset shots and the ones of Crooky.


----------



## tayalltheway

Rubygoose said:


> We met Katie from Plaza Inn the day after you did! We were there for breakfast on July 18th, and I distinctly remember her because my name is also Katie (but spelled differently) and I chatted with her for a while before we were seated. She got us a really good table, which surprised me because the other times we had been to the Minnie and Friends breakfast they tried to hide us in a corner!
> 
> I guess you some how missed the rain on that Saturday afternoon. I thought it was so funny how everyone was wearing ponchos and looking for cover! Being from Victoria we didn't even qualify that mist as rain!



That's awesome that you met the same CM and had a great interaction too! Gotta love Disney cast members making magic 

We must not have encountered rain that day (oddly?). I don't really remember the specific afternoon, BUT we often try to head to the parks on rainy days because we LOVE how it lessens the crowds! And indeed, people in SoCal are such wimps when it comes to rain 



scrpbookr said:


> Crooky is such a cutie!



He really is. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Great updates.  Love the sunset shots and the ones of Crooky.



Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 118
All the Pretty Horses​


----------



## PrincessInOz

tayalltheway said:


> While we sat and ate, this RIDICULOUS cat came up out of nowhere. He was so sweet, and Tracy and I pet him for a little while.



OMG!!!  Has that cat been short groomed to an inch of a razor blade or is that the way it seems in the picture???  








tayalltheway said:


> I love this picture. Sometimes, my camera does an unexpectedly good job!




You take great pictures...not just sometimes...all the time!


----------



## tdashgirl

Almost quitting time here at work, so no time for comments, but I just read thru all your recent updates thumbsup2) and just wanted to "bookmark"


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I'm all caught up again!  It sounds like you're really settling in well, making the most of Disney but also the surrounding areas.  I love that Tracey got to ride Jingles again I've just been to see Saving Mr Banks and Jingles made a star appearance and was named in it!!  I felt really sorry for that poor cat on the beach he looks like a Birman and their fur doesn't tangle, I've got a Birman that looks just like that one only with fur!  He's called Mushu and seems to have exactly the same personality as Mulans Mushu!  Looking forward to hearing some more of your adventures xx


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> While we sat and ate, this RIDICULOUS cat came up out of nowhere. He was so sweet, and Tracy and I pet him for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!!!  Has that cat been short groomed to an inch of a razor blade or is that the way it seems in the picture???



No that's a "Lion Cut". We used to get one of our cats shaved before the summer every year.  He was old and had very thick fur that would become heavily matted.  This time they didn't do the tail tuft, but groomers do this all the time. This is Mikey.





Nice updates, I've never been to the OC fair, but the LA County fair is even more insane sizewize.  We've tried a deep fried candy bar, but not a twinkie....

Oh and this morning Fran discovered Bruxie online and wants to go to the Huntington Beach location. I'm looking forward to trying it!  I hope we actually get there!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!!!  Has that cat been short groomed to an inch of a razor blade or is that the way it seems in the picture???
> 
> You take great pictures...not just sometimes...all the time!



Glad to hear from franandaj's comment above that this cat's grooming is normal. He just looked quite silly!

And thanks  I really wasn't fishing for compliments, I swear! My camera just isn't very fancy, so I thought it was cool how it figured out how to make the horse in focus and the station slightly blurry in the background.



tdashgirl said:


> Almost quitting time here at work, so no time for comments, but I just read thru all your recent updates thumbsup2) and just wanted to "bookmark"



Glad you caught up, and hope you keep enjoying 



tinkerbells mum said:


> I'm all caught up again!  It sounds like you're really settling in well, making the most of Disney but also the surrounding areas.  I love that Tracey got to ride Jingles again I've just been to see Saving Mr Banks and Jingles made a star appearance and was named in it!!  I felt really sorry for that poor cat on the beach he looks like a Birman and their fur doesn't tangle, I've got a Birman that looks just like that one only with fur!  He's called Mushu and seems to have exactly the same personality as Mulans Mushu!  Looking forward to hearing some more of your adventures xx



We are DEFINITELY getting all settled in by this point. We still love to explore whenever we're not at Disney!

I'm so jealous that you got to see Saving Mr. Banks already! I heard that Jingles makes an appearance. What did you think of the movie?

Your Mushu sounds like a pretty great cat! We really liked the fellow we met on the beach. He was very affectionate!



franandaj said:


> No that's a "Lion Cut". We used to get one of our cats shaved before the summer every year.  He was old and had very thick fur that would become heavily matted.  This time they didn't do the tail tuft, but groomers do this all the time. This is Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice updates, I've never been to the OC fair, but the LA County fair is even more insane sizewize.  We've tried a deep fried candy bar, but not a twinkie....
> 
> Oh and this morning Fran discovered Bruxie online and wants to go to the Huntington Beach location. I'm looking forward to trying it!  I hope we actually get there!



Glad you could clear up our kitty confusion! I like Mikey 

We were interested to possibly check out the LA County Fair sometime. Maybe next summer, though I don't know how we'll handle the sensory overload if it's even BIGGER than the OC one!

You MUST get to Bruxie ASAP! It's so delicious!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 119
Some of My Best Friends Are Goats​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the princess poses....in RSR and by Tracy.  That's a great hat.


----------



## PrincessInOz

franandaj said:


> No that's a "Lion Cut".
> 
> Oh and this morning Fran discovered Bruxie online and wants to go to the Huntington Beach location. I'm looking forward to trying it!  I hope we actually get there!




A Lion cut?  I don't think I've seen that style here .... yet.

And you're going to Bruxie?  At some stage, I'm sure there will be food porn.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

tayalltheway said:


> We are DEFINITELY getting all settled in by this point. We still love to explore whenever we're not at Disney!
> 
> I'm so jealous that you got to see Saving Mr. Banks already! I heard that Jingles makes an appearance. What did you think of the movie?
> 
> Your Mushu sounds like a pretty great cat! We really liked the fellow we met on the beach. !!



I really enjoyed the film I'd watched a programme earlier in the week about the making of it PL Travers had a pretty sad life but it was well explained in the film, I can't believe how rude she was though hope you get to see it soon and if you do don't leave when the credits come up as there is a 'bit more' to the film after that xx


----------



## scrpbookr

Tracy would make an adorable Rapunzel!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the princess poses....in RSR and by Tracy.  That's a great hat.



Thanks! I think we were both VERY pretty princesses 



PrincessInOz said:


> A Lion cut?  I don't think I've seen that style here .... yet.
> 
> And you're going to Bruxie?  At some stage, I'm sure there will be food porn.



You should be the first one to bring the lion cut to Australia!

And I agree that we'll need to see some pictures from that Bruxie experience!



tinkerbells mum said:


> I really enjoyed the film I'd watched a programme earlier in the week about the making of it PL Travers had a pretty sad life but it was well explained in the film, I can't believe how rude she was though hope you get to see it soon and if you do don't leave when the credits come up as there is a 'bit more' to the film after that xx



Thanks for the advice to stick around until the end of the credits. I'm glad you liked the movie!! I agree that PL Travers seemed like such a rude/sad woman from everything I've heard about her. I wish that the ending of the story between she and Walt had been happier (like I think it is in the movie), but I know she went on hating the Mary Poppins film until the day she died. Oh well... The movie comes out here on Christmas Day, and you can bet we'll be among the first in line!



scrpbookr said:


> Tracy would make an adorable Rapunzel!



Agreed! It didn't happen this year, but maybe next Halloween...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 120
Impromptu Road Trip​


----------



## PrincessInOz

tayalltheway said:


> Chapter 120
> Impromptu Road Trip
> 
> 
> When we got to the Australia section of the gardens, I made sure to take a picture. Any of you folks from down under recognize these plants/trees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]​




That tree looks like a Ti (tea) tree (Melaleuca genus) to me.  I can't tell if the bark looks like a paperbark or if it's just the standard ti-tree.



And I don't think I'll be starting any Lion Cut trends in Oz.  Certainly I won't do that to either of my two cats.


----------



## Luisa

PrincessInOz said:


> That tree looks like a Ti (tea) tree (Melaleuca genus) to me.  I can't tell if the bark looks like a paperbark or if it's just the standard ti-tree.  And I don't think I'll be starting any Lion Cut trends in Oz.  Certainly I won't do that to either of my two cats.


I thought it looked the paperbark one with the little spiky leaves that I always manage to get caught in my hair! Also the bush down the front looks like a bottlebrush.  The gardens certainly look like a great place to spend the day!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> That tree looks like a Ti (tea) tree (Melaleuca genus) to me.  I can't tell if the bark looks like a paperbark or if it's just the standard ti-tree.
> 
> And I don't think I'll be starting any Lion Cut trends in Oz.  Certainly I won't do that to either of my two cats.





Luisa said:


> I thought it looked the paperbark one with the little spiky leaves that I always manage to get caught in my hair! Also the bush down the front looks like a bottlebrush.  The gardens certainly look like a great place to spend the day!



Wow, I'm very impressed by both of you! If someone asked me to identify a tree I see around here every day, I'm 99% sure I would have no idea what it was!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 121
Beware of Tree Snakes​


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> Glad to hear from franandaj's comment above that this cat's grooming is normal. He just looked quite silly!
> 
> Glad you could clear up our kitty confusion! I like Mikey
> 
> You MUST get to Bruxie ASAP! It's so delicious!!​



They'll either shave everything (meaning the head fur as well) or leave them with the lion cut.  We had lots of older cats with very long hair that stopped grooming themselves and wouldn't let us brush them out, so we had to just shave them down in the springtime.

Mikey has gone on to the rainbow bridge quite a few years ago, but we have a whole new batch of kitties some who just arrived in the last 24 hours!  



PrincessInOz said:


> A Lion cut?  I don't think I've seen that style here .... yet.
> 
> And you're going to Bruxie?  At some stage, I'm sure there will be food porn.



You could be a trend setter!  

I'm glad you told me that!  Normally I do take pictures, but I have been lazy about it sometimes lately.



tayalltheway said:


> Thanks! I think we were both VERY pretty princesses ​



  Love it!



tayalltheway said:


> You should be the first one to bring the lion cut to Australia!
> ​



It think so too!  



tayalltheway said:


> And I agree that we'll need to see some pictures from that Bruxie experience!​



OK, OK!



tayalltheway said:


> Thanks for the advice to stick around until the end of the credits. I'm glad you liked the movie!! I agree that PL Travers seemed like such a rude/sad woman from everything I've heard about her. I wish that the ending of the story between she and Walt had been happier (like I think it is in the movie), but I know she went on hating the Mary Poppins film until the day she died. Oh well... The movie comes out here on Christmas Day, and you can bet we'll be among the first in line!​



Yes, I've seen it too and for the life of me, now I can't remember what the last scene was. We always stick around in Disney movies, I never know if someone I know from school will be in the credits, I saw one guy's name in Frozen.  And that one too, if you haven't seen it yet.  Stay till the end!




tayalltheway said:


> After spending a solid couple of hours at the Botanic Garden, we left and drove the short distance into town. Before long, we saw this sign beckoning usthe actual reason for our journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



We ran across one of these our trip to Washington DC.  ACDSNY lives in Sacramento and has one right near her work and rubs it in everytime she goes there!  Love this place, I wish it would come to the LA area.



tayalltheway said:


> While we were waiting, we looked at the menu and saw that they also had Bread Pudding as a dessert. Deciding we actually wanted to try that instead, we placed our order.
> 
> Our Bread Pudding came out, looking quite delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We poured on the sauce it came with after a few bites to see how that was too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dessert on the whole was definitely good. The one thing it had in it that we didnt particularly love was raisins. Neither of us really DISLIKE raisins per say, but Im not usually a fan when they are cooked into desserts. We both mostly ended up eating around them, and the bread pudding itself was really good.​




We did this same thing tonight, but we got the Beignets AND the Bread pudding.  We split a pretzel dog first so that we weren't having dessert for dinner!    I didn't notice the raisins, I'm kind of the same way about them too, it was good!  So were the beignets!



tayalltheway said:


> This picture is actually an awful capture, but the story that goes along with it is interesting. For months, wed noticed these flocks of really loud birds that seemed to like flying way above our apartment and other places in our area. We never knew what they were, and then while we were sitting on the balcony, two parrots flew down and landed in the apple tree in our courtyard. Were talking full-sized parrots that you would expect to see in the zoo or in a rainforest. They ate some of the apples (which they are doing somewhere in that picturethough Ill admit, I cant seem to see them and I took the picture) and then they took off again after about 10 minutes. Now when we see the birds flying high up in the air, we can indeed verify that they are parrots! Apparently parrots really do live in SoCal. We thought it was something cool to learn.
> [/COLOR]​



Were they green parrots?  There is a flock of green parrots that started out in Belmont shore in Long Beach, they have grown so large (flocksize) that they have broken into splinter flocks.  We had a flock on our street the other day and they were dive bomb fighting with some other birds, and then some crows came in and broke up the whole thing.  It was really weird, I felt like I was having an Alfred Hitchcock moment with all these birds dive bombing each other on our street!​


----------



## Luisa

I think I see a green parrot about halfway down on the left! It has it's back to the camera and is turning its head to the side. 
That bread pudding looks wonderful! I'm going to have to save some stale bread and make it. Hope your allergies aren't playing up too much now that Crooky has won his way in to your house.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> They'll either shave everything (meaning the head fur as well) or leave them with the lion cut.  We had lots of older cats with very long hair that stopped grooming themselves and wouldn't let us brush them out, so we had to just shave them down in the springtime.
> 
> Mikey has gone on to the rainbow bridge quite a few years ago, but we have a whole new batch of kitties some who just arrived in the last 24 hours!
> 
> You could be a trend setter!
> 
> I'm glad you told me that!  Normally I do take pictures, but I have been lazy about it sometimes lately.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> It think so too!
> 
> OK, OK!
> 
> Yes, I've seen it too and for the life of me, now I can't remember what the last scene was. We always stick around in Disney movies, I never know if someone I know from school will be in the credits, I saw one guy's name in Frozen.  And that one too, if you haven't seen it yet.  Stay till the end!
> 
> We ran across one of these our trip to Washington DC.  ACDSNY lives in Sacramento and has one right near her work and rubs it in everytime she goes there!  Love this place, I wish it would come to the LA area.
> 
> We did this same thing tonight, but we got the Beignets AND the Bread pudding.  We split a pretzel dog first so that we weren't having dessert for dinner!    I didn't notice the raisins, I'm kind of the same way about them too, it was good!  So were the beignets!
> 
> Were they green parrots?  There is a flock of green parrots that started out in Belmont shore in Long Beach, they have grown so large (flocksize) that they have broken into splinter flocks.  We had a flock on our street the other day and they were dive bomb fighting with some other birds, and then some crows came in and broke up the whole thing.  It was really weird, I felt like I was having an Alfred Hitchcock moment with all these birds dive bombing each other on our street!



 Sounds like a full house! Hope the new kitties are adjusting well!

Looking forward to hearing your Bruxie impressions sometime soon!

We DID see Frozen, and we had read to stay till the end, so we were glad we did.

I truly have no idea why Noodles hasn't moved up to the LA area yet. I think it would do really well... Go figure...

Glad to hear you liked the RB Bread Pudding. Good idea to split that AND beignets (because how can one really choose between two delicious desserts??).

The parrots WERE green! That's interesting to hear that they started in Long Beach. We see them at least once a day around here, but they're always flying REALLY high up in the sky. We've only ever seen these two actually land. We have also seen them get into a fight before. I think it was with a hawk...



Luisa said:


> I think I see a green parrot about halfway down on the left! It has it's back to the camera and is turning its head to the side.
> That bread pudding looks wonderful! I'm going to have to save some stale bread and make it. Hope your allergies aren't playing up too much now that Crooky has won his way in to your house.



I think you're right about the parrot. They blend in so well, though!

Hope the bread pudding you make turns out well.

And I'm actually much less allergic to Crooky than most other cats, luckily. Even so, he only comes in for short periods of time and is NEVER allowed in the bedroom...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 122
Touring with Friends​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like a couple of eventful days (and updates) coming up.

I like the blonde you have with you.


----------



## franandaj

I'll be interested to hear your take on the Expo.  I'm just getting to Day three of the Expo in my TR.  I hope you get to see some panels and stuff because as veterans of the previous Expos, we have planned our visits in even more detail than a WDW vacay!  You need a definite plan of attack and strategy to get the biggest bang for your buck!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Coming out of lurkdom to say how much I love your trip reports, especially this ongoing one. Thank you for taking the time to write these out, and post your pics.


----------



## becpee

PrincessInOz said:


> That tree looks like a Ti (tea) tree (Melaleuca genus) to me.  I can't tell if the bark looks like a paperbark or if it's just the standard ti-tree.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think I'll be starting any Lion Cut trends in Oz.  Certainly I won't do that to either of my two cats.



Yep PIO, pretty sure that's a paperbark tree 

And the little one's look like protea's (which don't die but i've managed to kill two of them )


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like a couple of eventful days (and updates) coming up.
> 
> I like the blonde you have with you.



Definitely some VERY eventful days (and a whole lot of fun!!)

 Ya, Tracy looked good blond, though it didn't last long.



franandaj said:


> I'll be interested to hear your take on the Expo.  I'm just getting to Day three of the Expo in my TR.  I hope you get to see some panels and stuff because as veterans of the previous Expos, we have planned our visits in even more detail than a WDW vacay!  You need a definite plan of attack and strategy to get the biggest bang for your buck!



We LOVED the Expo, though we definitely had no clue what we were in for. There's some things we didn't see that we would have liked, but overall, we had a great experience. Hopefully you'll enjoy reading about it! 



Dizzy4DL said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say how much I love your trip reports, especially this ongoing one. Thank you for taking the time to write these out, and post your pics.



Thanks for reading!!  And thank you for coming out of lurkdom to post! I'm so glad you enjoy it!



becpee said:


> Yep PIO, pretty sure that's a paperbark tree
> 
> And the little one's look like protea's (which don't die but i've managed to kill two of them )


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 123
Im Among My People

Click here to read more.​


----------



## Dizzy4DL

I've heard so much about the expo, but I could never really get an idea of what it's like. Now I understand why people go, it looks like a lot of fun! Doubt I'll get to it soon, but maybe when my daughter is a little older, right now she would hate to miss park time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for being with your/our own people.  Seems like a lot of people there is line and I love the cosplay!


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> I've heard so much about the expo, but I could never really get an idea of what it's like. Now I understand why people go, it looks like a lot of fun! Doubt I'll get to it soon, but maybe when my daughter is a little older, right now she would hate to miss park time.



We had no idea what to expect from the Expo either, but it was just so awesome being literally surrounded by Disney for those days (and people who actually "get it")! I'm sure you would enjoy it, so hopefully you get to come to one of the next Expos.



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for being with your/our own people.  Seems like a lot of people there is line and I love the cosplay!



 Yeah, SO MANY people. Both the days we were there ended up selling out. And the cosplay was really awesome!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 124
Legends and Celebrities

Click here to read more.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

How cool to bump into Phyllis!

Love the pics and your perspective of the event.  Compression socks?  Glad it worked for you.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> How cool to bump into Phyllis!
> 
> Love the pics and your perspective of the event.  Compression socks?  Glad it worked for you.



It was VERY cool bumping into Phyllis! She seemed really nice!

And yep, my compression socks are the secret to my success on many of the days we spend at Disneyland. Blood pooling is one of the main things that makes me dizzy, and they keep my circulation going. I'd had to retire them for the summer because they're really warm, but it was truly FREEZING during the entire Expo, so I was able to wear them the whole time without ever having any issues.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 125
Journey into Imagineering

Click here to read more.​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Those scale models are amazing.  Nice to see them in your pictures.  Thanks for sharing.

Cute picture of you and Tracy with R2D2.


----------



## franandaj

It's cool to see your perspective on the Expo.  It truly shows that there is just SO much to do there everyone can have a totally different experience based on the choices that they make, time spent in line and other factors.  It looks like you had much more time in the Imagineering Pavilion that we did as we were rushing from presentation to presentation and barely fit in the other activities (well except shopping).

We did bid on several of those pieces fully knowing that they would become ridiculously high priced and be out of our budget.  One piece, Fran really tried for, but when a crazy woman was willing to pay through her a**, Fran wisely threw in the towel.  She has since been able to acquire similar pieces at much more reasonable rate!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Another great update! Wishing you and your wife a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## tdashgirl

All caught up again 

Thanks for your post about Noodles & Company!  I hadn't heard of it, so I googled it.  Well, there is one "opening soon" in Cupertino, just a few miles away from me.    I joined their email list so I'll know when they're open 

I *love* home hair dye.  My hair has been all sorts of colors.  Since this summer it's been blonde.  Blonde and red are the colors I seem to to get the most compliments on 

Love all your photos and chats about the Expo.  Since I'm the big Disney nerd in my family I'm not sure the rest of them would enjoy a trip to do that, I think they'd rather spend the time in the parks.

Edited to say ...  Merry Christmas to you guys!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Three days, 55 pages! But I've enjoyed every second of it! You have made me so much more excited for our trip coming in just 20 days now. Considering myself a WDW vet I've felt pretty overwhelmed about touring new parks. Love how easy it sounds to go back and forth between parks. We only have 3 days during the marathon weekend, so I'm definitely still nervous about crowds. If we see you there we will definitely say hi


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Those scale models are amazing.  Nice to see them in your pictures.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cute picture of you and Tracy with R2D2.



All the models in the Imagineering pavilion were amazing. I can't believe how much work goes into some of those concept models that never come to be.

And thanks! We love R2!



franandaj said:


> It's cool to see your perspective on the Expo.  It truly shows that there is just SO much to do there everyone can have a totally different experience based on the choices that they make, time spent in line and other factors.  It looks like you had much more time in the Imagineering Pavilion that we did as we were rushing from presentation to presentation and barely fit in the other activities (well except shopping).
> 
> We did bid on several of those pieces fully knowing that they would become ridiculously high priced and be out of our budget.  One piece, Fran really tried for, but when a crazy woman was willing to pay through her a**, Fran wisely threw in the towel.  She has since been able to acquire similar pieces at much more reasonable rate!



I'm sure every person who attended the Expo had a TOTALLY different experience, which is part of what makes it such a cool event. I'm glad that you can live vicariously through another perspective via our experience.

That's awesome that you at least tried to bid on some of the silent auction items. Did you get one of those cool Cheshire Cat lanyards? Tracy and I were tempted to bid just so we could get one of those...  Glad you ended up getting the piece you wanted at a less ridiculous price in the end!



Dizzy4DL said:


> Another great update! Wishing you and your wife a very Merry Christmas!



Thanks! Hope you had a very Merry Christmas as well, and a Happy New Year this coming week 



tdashgirl said:


> All caught up again
> 
> Thanks for your post about Noodles & Company!  I hadn't heard of it, so I googled it.  Well, there is one "opening soon" in Cupertino, just a few miles away from me.    I joined their email list so I'll know when they're open
> 
> I *love* home hair dye.  My hair has been all sorts of colors.  Since this summer it's been blonde.  Blonde and red are the colors I seem to to get the most compliments on
> 
> Love all your photos and chats about the Expo.  Since I'm the big Disney nerd in my family I'm not sure the rest of them would enjoy a trip to do that, I think they'd rather spend the time in the parks.
> 
> Edited to say ...  Merry Christmas to you guys!



Glad you got caught back up 

Hopefully you'll love Noodles just as much as we do when it opens near you. I'm jealous...

I would be more of a fan of home hair dye if I didn't usually end up having to be the one to apply it on Tracy's hair! It's been my job MANY times over the last several years, but I'm still always scared that I'm going to miss a spot in back and she'll blame me for it looking bad. 

You should plan a solo trip for the next Expo! I think it's the perfect event for every hardcore Disney fan, so I'm sure you'd love it.

And Merry Christmas (a little late) to you too!! 



tlenzendorf said:


> Three days, 55 pages! But I've enjoyed every second of it! You have made me so much more excited for our trip coming in just 20 days now. Considering myself a WDW vet I've felt pretty overwhelmed about touring new parks. Love how easy it sounds to go back and forth between parks. We only have 3 days during the marathon weekend, so I'm definitely still nervous about crowds. If we see you there we will definitely say hi



 Way to go!! Thanks for reading it all! I'm sure it's quite the undertaking to start from the beginning now that it's SO long. Hopefully you'll love Disneyland as much as we do, and hopefully some of our tips will help you make the most of the parks out here! It will definitely be busy for marathon weekend, but I'm sure it will be doable. Being able to park hop on a whim really is such a blessing of the size of the resort, and I'm sure you'll have a great trip! Please do say hi if you see us around


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 126
That Was Just Day One?

Click here to read more.​


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Sounds like a wonderful day! I think I would have been "geeking" out all over the place.


----------



## PrincessInOz

That is a lot of things to have seen in Day 1.  Looking forward to Day 2 and seeing what you and Tracy got up to.


----------



## tdashgirl

The Duffy costume!   People are so creative.  Love all the other photos from the expo also, so cool.


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day! I think I would have been "geeking" out all over the place.



It definitely was an amazing day! We were being complete Disney geeks and loving every minute of it! 



PrincessInOz said:


> That is a lot of things to have seen in Day 1.  Looking forward to Day 2 and seeing what you and Tracy got up to.



It was SO much to have done in one day. I was absolutely exhausted upon coming home, but I was so glad to be doing it all again the next morning. Hope you enjoy the Day 2 tales as well.



tdashgirl said:


> The Duffy costume!   People are so creative.  Love all the other photos from the expo also, so cool.



I'm fascinated when I think of all the work that has to go into some of those costumes. I could never do it! Glad you're enjoying all the Expo photos


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 127
Going to the Dogs​


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Oh my gosh....my daughter would have done anything to be there that day! She loves the Buddies and Dog with a Blog. Not to mention how much we love Once Upon a Time.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Dog with a Blog.  Dog with a Blog.  



Happy New Year!


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> Oh my gosh....my daughter would have done anything to be there that day! She loves the Buddies and Dog with a Blog. Not to mention how much we love Once Upon a Time.



Sounds like she definitely would have enjoyed this day at the Expo then!



PrincessInOz said:


> Dog with a Blog.  Dog with a Blog.
> 
> Happy New Year!



 I just wish the ACTUAL Dog with a Blog himself had been there. Live blogging the event...

Happy New Year to you too!! Hope 2014 is treating you well so far


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 128
Its a Jolly Holiday​


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor --*

I just wanted to pop in and wish you and Tracy a happy New Year!  I haven't been able to get in here and comment lately, but have been following your updates when I can.

I also wanted to tell you that, based on your earlier installment about eating at Tangaroa Terrace, I decide to try it when I was at DLR a few weeks ago.  I was going to get a burger but ended up getting the BBQ breaded chicken sandwich with papaya slaw, which I really enjoyed!  In fact, that was the second week in December -- the busy holiday season -- and TT seemed half-empty.  There were maybe only one or two occupied tables outside.  No line inside the restaurant at all.  I found it to be very peaceful, and I absolutely loved (speaking of "Feed the Birds") the portly little sparrows that hopped all around the dining area, waiting for crumbs.  They were so cute.  I enjoyed observing which of the crumbs they accepted and which ones they rejected!  When one of them would reject a crumb because it was too big, another one of its friends would hop over and rip it up into bite-sized pieces for sharing.

Plus, a bonus for me was the beautiful Christmas tree in Tangaroa Terrace, covered with exotic flowers (some artificial and some real, I was told), shells and scented candles.  That was one of my favorite trees of the 2013 holiday season.

So, many thanks to you for your report on Tangaroa Terrace because it led me to a place that I will now be sure to visit again in the future.  I think it is almost on the verge of becoming a hidden gem because of its (sort of) tucked away location.

Oh, one last thing -- Christmas movies!  I know you said that you and Tracy don't have the Hallmark Channel so you would have missed out on all of those movies (which is unfortunate, as there were a couple of new ones that you and Tracy probably would have really liked), but did you happen to catch any of the Lifetime 2013 holiday movies or the new ABC Family movies?  The one from Lifetime that stood out for me was _A Snow Globe Christmas_  -- I thought it was quite good.  Snappy dialogue, a little twist at the end, cute story.  The new movie I saw on ABC Family was _Holidaze_, with Jennie Garth.  It was not as good as _A Snow Globe Christmas_, but it was pleasant.


----------



## tayalltheway

Sherry E said:


> *Taylor --*
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and wish you and Tracy a happy New Year!  I haven't been able to get in here and comment lately, but have been following your updates when I can.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you that, based on your earlier installment about eating at Tangaroa Terrace, I decide to try it when I was at DLR a few weeks ago.  I was going to get a burger but ended up getting the BBQ breaded chicken sandwich with papaya slaw, which I really enjoyed!  In fact, that was the second week in December -- the busy holiday season -- and TT seemed half-empty.  There were maybe only one or two occupied tables outside.  No line inside the restaurant at all.  I found it to be very peaceful, and I absolutely loved (speaking of "Feed the Birds") the portly little sparrows that hopped all around the dining area, waiting for crumbs.  They were so cute.  I enjoyed observing which of the crumbs they accepted and which ones they rejected!  When one of them would reject a crumb because it was too big, another one of its friends would hop over and rip it up into bite-sized pieces for sharing.
> 
> Plus, a bonus for me was the beautiful Christmas tree in Tangaroa Terrace, covered with exotic flowers (some artificial and some real, I was told), shells and scented candles.  That was one of my favorite trees of the 2013 holiday season.
> 
> So, many thanks to you for your report on Tangaroa Terrace because it led me to a place that I will now be sure to visit again in the future.  I think it is almost on the verge of becoming a hidden gem because of its (sort of) tucked away location.
> 
> Oh, one last thing -- Christmas movies!  I know you said that you and Tracy don't have the Hallmark Channel so you would have missed out on all of those movies (which is unfortunate, as there were a couple of new ones that you and Tracy probably would have really liked), but did you happen to catch any of the Lifetime 2013 holiday movies or the new ABC Family movies?  The one from Lifetime that stood out for me was _A Snow Globe Christmas_  -- I thought it was quite good.  Snappy dialogue, a little twist at the end, cute story.  The new movie I saw on ABC Family was _Holidaze_, with Jennie Garth.  It was not as good as _A Snow Globe Christmas_, but it was pleasant.



Hi there! Happy New Year to you as well 

I'm so glad you ended up enjoying Tangaroa Terrace. I'd agree with you that it can rank up there as a "hidden gem" because it was empty the time we went as well (peak dinner time). We had some great little sparrows as well! Always fun to play a game of "feed the birds." Now I wish we'd gone over there to see the Christmas tree... Oh well, next year!

We didn't end up catching any Lifetime movies this year because we were in CO for two weeks of the holiday season and Tracy's parents have the most basic of basic cable. We DID see Holidaze on ABC Family, however. I'd agree with your review-- pleasant enough, but nothing to write home about.

Hope the holidays at Disneyland treated you well! I know you said it's your favorite time of year at the resort, and I'd have to agree with you after we got to see all the decorations and special additions this year for the first time. We LOVED it!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 129
Tuppence a Bag​


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Happy new year!  The whole Expo sounds like an amazing few days but seeing Richard Sherman and hearing him sing and hearing all of his stories really must have been worth the entrance fee alone.  Since I heard the story of how much Walt loved feed the birds I haven't been able to listen to it without shedding a tear or two xx


----------



## tdashgirl

Oh that is so cool that you met one of the super buddies!!! They are adorable.

Return to Oz scared me when I was a kid too.  I still have nightmares about the head collection 

Thanks for the youtube links.  They are so fun to listen to, what a great experience that you got to be there in person.


----------



## Sherry E

tayalltheway said:


> Hi there! Happy New Year to you as well
> 
> I'm so glad you ended up enjoying Tangaroa Terrace. I'd agree with you that it can rank up there as a "hidden gem" because it was empty the time we went as well (peak dinner time). We had some great little sparrows as well! Always fun to play a game of "feed the birds." Now I wish we'd gone over there to see the Christmas tree... Oh well, next year!
> 
> We didn't end up catching any Lifetime movies this year because we were in CO for two weeks of the holiday season and Tracy's parents have the most basic of basic cable. We DID see Holidaze on ABC Family, however. I'd agree with your review-- pleasant enough, but nothing to write home about.
> 
> Hope the holidays at Disneyland treated you well! I know you said it's your favorite time of year at the resort, and I'd have to agree with you after we got to see all the decorations and special additions this year for the first time. We LOVED it!



CO must have been spectacularly beautiful (though cold) during the holidays.  I've seen photos from a friend's trips to CO and it's like one snowy-wonderland-scene-with-picturesque-mountain-ranges-in-the-background after another.

I loved those sparrows at Tangaroa Terrace!  They were obviously working the cuteness angle to try to get food, and they seemed quite accustomed to being fed so I suspect they are a regular fixture at TT!!

I am going to send the link to your above installment about the Sherman performance at the Expo to fellow DIS'er *Liza (a.k.a. funatdisney on The DIS)* because she was at that performance as well and would really appreciate your recap of it.  She told me about it back in September, and pretty much described it exactly as you described it -- that there was hardly a dry eye in the house during the "Feed the Birds" segment.  

I had to chuckle about the "singer."  It's hard to know what to do in those situations, especially when you're enjoying a special performance such as that one.  It's not like you can just get up and walk away.  In the case of the Sherman performance you were enjoying, that could be a once in a lifetime experience, and the whole point of being there was to hear _him_ sing and listen to _him_ tell stories, not to listen to a fellow audience member do a whole set list!

The holiday season at DLR was absolutely wonderful this time around (I keep wanting to say "this year," but it's not 2013 anymore and I haven't adjusted!).  I've experienced a lot of holiday seasons at DLR in the past couple of decades and, while there are certain specific decorations and/or events that have sadly disappeared over the years (like the old Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel), I'd have to say that the 2013 holiday season was one of the best ones yet in terms of overall, Resort-wide decor.  I thought that Disney and their Enhancement Team really stepped things up a notch.

Even though seasonal touches may have been minimal in some spots (like Pacific Wharf or even in Fantasyland), with the exception of Condor Flats and Tomorrowland, every land, every hotel and pretty much all the shops and restaurants in Downtown Disney had some sort of decoration.  Some decor was more elaborate or whimsical and some was more appropriately subtle, but it seemed like everywhere I went I was finding bits of holiday merriment, whether it was a small tree in the window of the Heraldry Shoppe or a large tree in the window of the Mandara Spa.  I was stumbling upon decorations and familiar Christmas songs where I didn't even expect to find them, or where I hadn't seen/heard them in the past (like the tree at Tangaroa Terrace, mentioned earlier, or in Hollywood Land).

I don't know if you and Tracy mainly stuck to the 2 parks or wandered around the hotels but, as this was your first time experiencing the full array of holiday fun at DLR, did you find there to be decorations and festivity everywhere?  The different perspectives on this issue are interesting.  Some people have come back to my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and agreed with me -- that there were decorations everywhere and that they felt totally immersed in Yuletide magic.  Others came back and either said that the decorations did not really impress them that much, or they singled out the areas that were not decorated as thoroughly as others.

Personally, I think that anyone who absolutely, truly loves Christmas and anything associated with it would adore DLR during the season because it is so all-encompassing and detailed, and it provides a fantastic sensory overload.  Plus, it's just downright beautiful.  But I am very eager to read your 'holiday season at DLR reviews' to see how you and Tracy think it compares to Halloween Time, which of the two seasons you enjoyed more, etc.!


----------



## PrincessInOz

CAtching up.

Love the pictures from the show.  It looks like you had a great time.  I would have loved to have been in the audience for Menken/Sherman.

Love the make-over Tracy did at Sephora.


----------



## franandaj

I'm so glad you two got to see the show.  Here's where our Expos finally came together. It's nice to hear your take on the concert and it brought the whole thing back again.  Such a great evening.  I'm looking forward to hearing about the Alan Menken part in your words.

Oh, and I loved that Redhead costume.  I didn't see her, but she did a great job!  Tracy looks so cute after her makeover.


----------



## tayalltheway

tinkerbells mum said:


> Happy new year!  The whole Expo sounds like an amazing few days but seeing Richard Sherman and hearing him sing and hearing all of his stories really must have been worth the entrance fee alone.  Since I heard the story of how much Walt loved feed the birds I haven't been able to listen to it without shedding a tear or two xx



The concert was, without a doubt, worth the entire cost of the Expo. It was phenomenal! And I'm the same way about "Feed the Birds." I've seen that song in a whole new light ever since hearing the story.



tdashgirl said:


> Oh that is so cool that you met one of the super buddies!!! They are adorable.
> 
> Return to Oz scared me when I was a kid too.  I still have nightmares about the head collection
> 
> Thanks for the youtube links.  They are so fun to listen to, what a great experience that you got to be there in person.



The Buddies were SO cute! I can't imagine how many pups they need to have on set to film those movies, but I'd like to meet them all!

YES! The head collection is absolutely one of the scariest memories from my entire childhood.

I'm so glad you enjoyed listening to the concert for yourself! It certainly was quite the experience in person! 



Sherry E said:


> CO must have been spectacularly beautiful (though cold) during the holidays.  I've seen photos from a friend's trips to CO and it's like one snowy-wonderland-scene-with-picturesque-mountain-ranges-in-the-background after another.
> 
> I loved those sparrows at Tangaroa Terrace!  They were obviously working the cuteness angle to try to get food, and they seemed quite accustomed to being fed so I suspect they are a regular fixture at TT!!
> 
> I am going to send the link to your above installment about the Sherman performance at the Expo to fellow DIS'er *Liza (a.k.a. funatdisney on The DIS)* because she was at that performance as well and would really appreciate your recap of it.  She told me about it back in September, and pretty much described it exactly as you described it -- that there was hardly a dry eye in the house during the "Feed the Birds" segment.
> 
> I had to chuckle about the "singer."  It's hard to know what to do in those situations, especially when you're enjoying a special performance such as that one.  It's not like you can just get up and walk away.  In the case of the Sherman performance you were enjoying, that could be a once in a lifetime experience, and the whole point of being there was to hear _him_ sing and listen to _him_ tell stories, not to listen to a fellow audience member do a whole set list!
> 
> The holiday season at DLR was absolutely wonderful this time around (I keep wanting to say "this year," but it's not 2013 anymore and I haven't adjusted!).  I've experienced a lot of holiday seasons at DLR in the past couple of decades and, while there are certain specific decorations and/or events that have sadly disappeared over the years (like the old Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel), I'd have to say that the 2013 holiday season was one of the best ones yet in terms of overall, Resort-wide decor.  I thought that Disney and their Enhancement Team really stepped things up a notch.
> 
> Even though seasonal touches may have been minimal in some spots (like Pacific Wharf or even in Fantasyland), with the exception of Condor Flats and Tomorrowland, every land, every hotel and pretty much all the shops and restaurants in Downtown Disney had some sort of decoration.  Some decor was more elaborate or whimsical and some was more appropriately subtle, but it seemed like everywhere I went I was finding bits of holiday merriment, whether it was a small tree in the window of the Heraldry Shoppe or a large tree in the window of the Mandara Spa.  I was stumbling upon decorations and familiar Christmas songs where I didn't even expect to find them, or where I hadn't seen/heard them in the past (like the tree at Tangaroa Terrace, mentioned earlier, or in Hollywood Land).
> 
> I don't know if you and Tracy mainly stuck to the 2 parks or wandered around the hotels but, as this was your first time experiencing the full array of holiday fun at DLR, did you find there to be decorations and festivity everywhere?  The different perspectives on this issue are interesting.  Some people have come back to my Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and agreed with me -- that there were decorations everywhere and that they felt totally immersed in Yuletide magic.  Others came back and either said that the decorations did not really impress them that much, or they singled out the areas that were not decorated as thoroughly as others.
> 
> Personally, I think that anyone who absolutely, truly loves Christmas and anything associated with it would adore DLR during the season because it is so all-encompassing and detailed, and it provides a fantastic sensory overload.  Plus, it's just downright beautiful.  But I am very eager to read your 'holiday season at DLR reviews' to see how you and Tracy think it compares to Halloween Time, which of the two seasons you enjoyed more, etc.!



CO was DEFINITELY cold for Christmas. We didn't end up getting much of any snow while we were there (which we were bummed about because we actually enjoy seeing snow when we don't have to go out into it...). It was still nice, though, and it's always fun to see our families.

I'm glad our experience seemed to line up with everyone else who attended the concert--everyone teary-eyed all at once  And YES, that was our thought exactly when it came to the "singer." The one saving grace is that she was on key the whole time, so it's not like we had a tone-deaf person shrieking in our ears...

We absolutely LOVED Christmastime at the parks! It's hard to compare it to Halloweentime (which I also love), but Christmas might JUST eke out a win... Like you said, I think it's phenomenal how almost every nook and cranny of the resort has some sort of addition. We loved how little things like that would pop up out of nowhere to surprise us (like the gingerbread cones at Cozy Cone, which I think you suggested for us to check out). I think I saw something new every time we went, so I'm excited to get to that point in the report and recap all of our shenanigans. The season was definitely all we could have asked for (and more!).



PrincessInOz said:


> CAtching up.
> 
> Love the pictures from the show.  It looks like you had a great time.  I would have loved to have been in the audience for Menken/Sherman.
> 
> Love the make-over Tracy did at Sephora.



The concert was just phenomenal, and it was the perfect way to cap off OUR Expo experience.

I thought Tracy's makeover was quite nice as well. 



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you two got to see the show.  Here's where our Expos finally came together. It's nice to hear your take on the concert and it brought the whole thing back again.  Such a great evening.  I'm looking forward to hearing about the Alan Menken part in your words.
> 
> Oh, and I loved that Redhead costume.  I didn't see her, but she did a great job!  Tracy looks so cute after her makeover.



 I'm glad you enjoyed the concert as much as we did! It was just such a wonderful night!

I thought that Redhead costume was great, and there were also some cool cosplayers dressed as the ballroom ghosts from the Haunted Mansion, but I didn't get a picture of them. I'd say those were some of my favorite costumes from the Expo.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 130
The Soundtrack of Our Lives​


----------



## PrincessInOz

thanks for sharing.  Sounds like the second half was a window into the music of your childhood.  It would have been fantastic to have been there to listen to and also to reminisce.

You said that you didn't buy tickets for Sunday.  At least you've experienced the Expo this time round.  There is always the NEXT time!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Expo sounds like a great experience.  

One of my girls' favourite songs is "I believe in love" from Mirror Mirror which is an Alan Menken song. 

And a belated Happy New Year to you both ... I have been reading about your continued adventures, but not doing much commenting lately!


----------



## tdashgirl

> Now, while I love the music of the Sherman brothers, I feel like Alan Menken truly wrote the soundtrack to my childhood, so I was on cloud nine listening to him sing his songs.



I agree!   The youtube video gave me goosebumps


----------



## Sherry E

tayalltheway said:


> CO was DEFINITELY cold for Christmas. We didn't end up getting much of any snow while we were there (which we were bummed about because we actually enjoy seeing snow when we don't have to go out into it...). It was still nice, though, and it's always fun to see our families.
> 
> I'm glad our experience seemed to line up with everyone else who attended the concert--everyone teary-eyed all at once  And YES, that was our thought exactly when it came to the "singer." The one saving grace is that she was on key the whole time, so it's not like we had a tone-deaf person shrieking in our ears...
> 
> We absolutely LOVED Christmastime at the parks! It's hard to compare it to Halloweentime (which I also love), but Christmas might JUST eke out a win... Like you said, I think it's phenomenal how almost every nook and cranny of the resort has some sort of addition. We loved how little things like that would pop up out of nowhere to surprise us (like the gingerbread cones at Cozy Cone, which I think you suggested for us to check out). I think I saw something new every time we went, so I'm excited to get to that point in the report and recap all of our shenanigans. The season was definitely all we could have asked for (and more!).



The Expo in 2015 should be really exciting, especially since that's going to be Disneyland's 60th anniversary/birthday year.  I think there will probably be some big surprises and maybe even big revelations of future DLR plans during that event.  I might have to actually go to that Expo.

Oh good!  I'm glad you saw the mini-gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office.  I'm glad it was back for 2013 because the gingerbread Mater that had been on display in Flo's in 2012 did not make a return visit, nor did the gingerbread displays in Carthay Circle or in Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe.  The 2013 version of the Cozy Cone display actually seemed slightly better and more detailed than the 2012 version, as it was a mini-version of the holiday-ized Cozy Cone, complete with a tiny cone Christmas tree.  It may have been that way in 2012 too, but I didn't notice that it was a mini-holiday model in 2012 because it was not close enough to the window to get a good look.  In 2013, the decorators came to their senses and moved the display nearer to the window so people could actually see it.

There was also a gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe and a smaller one in White Water Snacks, complete with cute Christmas trees made of candy.  I think the Storytellers house even featured a gingerbread snowman, which was adorable.  Hopefully you and Tracy saw those.

Anyway, I look forward to your next TR installments and also eventually reading about your Halloween and holiday adventures!


----------



## AussieMumma

Wow the Expo sounds amazing! Not sure I could deal with all of the lining up but it would be definitely worth it to see those legendary performers.
I'm still really enjoying reading along your journey, a lot of the time I am on my phone so don't reply, but I am still very much following along


----------



## Luisa

I would have loved to see the Sherman/Menken performance and would have happily lined up for hours to do so! I love 'Feed the birds' and would have been crying my eyes out during it. You're both so lucky to have experienced that show and I've loved reading all about the expo.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Taylor..*

Thanks so much for sharing(in GREAT detail), the things you and Tracy were able to view/accomplish/take part in, at the Expo.

I've never really had a desire to attend, but after reading your reports, I have to confess a budding wish to attempt being there this year.

Thank you for taking the time to write!


----------



## APears

Hi Taylor! I believe I saw you and Tracy last night, but I was on the other side of the hub and thought a stranger shouting at you may have been a tad creepy haha 
Hopefully I get to meet you guys another night!


----------



## franandaj

This was a great update!  It was funny how you described it.  I had the occasion to speak with Tim O'Day prior to the Expo and I talked with him about this concert.  At previous D23 events Richard Sherman had been the star entertainer for a lot of the events. In 2012 at the Destination-D event, Alan Menken was the headliner.  I told Tim that before the event I wasn't quite sure how I was going to feel about Richard Sherman not performing after so many events where he had been the evening entertainment.  However, once Alan Menken began his performance I realized that while Richard Sherman wrote the soundtrack to my childhood, Alan Menken had written the soundtrack to my adult life.  Your comments about him writing the soundtrack to your childhood made me feel old!    But at least I'm well aged!  

I'm not sure if my comments gave Tim any ideas for his introduction for that evening, but I like to think I might have been some inspiration.

I'm not sure if you read my last couple updates to my Expo report, and we felt just as wiped out as you two that last day. Since we had the Sorcerer's tickets, we felt compelled and obligated to go to the last day of the Expo even if we didn't go to all the seminars that we had planned on.  That's one nice thing about being self employed is that as long as no disasters occur, we can take our days off as we need them.  One definitely needs a recovery day after an event like the Expo!  We may have even taken two or three!  

I didn't realize that there were so many meet ups going on outside the Expo, but we're not hip to many of these groups and since I don't follow Twitter, I guess I miss out on some of these folks who # a lot.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> thanks for sharing.  Sounds like the second half was a window into the music of your childhood.  It would have been fantastic to have been there to listen to and also to reminisce.
> 
> You said that you didn't buy tickets for Sunday.  At least you've experienced the Expo this time round.  There is always the NEXT time!



The Menken section was DEFINITELY a "best of" from my childhood. I was on Cloud 9. And while we were a little sad not to have gone to day three, I think we might have fallen over halfway through from exhaustion, so it's probably for the best 



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Expo sounds like a great experience.
> 
> One of my girls' favourite songs is "I believe in love" from Mirror Mirror which is an Alan Menken song.
> 
> And a belated Happy New Year to you both ... I have been reading about your continued adventures, but not doing much commenting lately!



It was a fantastic experience!! 

I don't actually know that song, having never seen Mirror, Mirror. I'll have to look it up!

And Happy New Year to you too!!  I hope 2014 has been good to you so far 



tdashgirl said:


> I agree!   The youtube video gave me goosebumps



I'm glad you enjoyed watching it too! 



Sherry E said:


> The Expo in 2015 should be really exciting, especially since that's going to be Disneyland's 60th anniversary/birthday year.  I think there will probably be some big surprises and maybe even big revelations of future DLR plans during that event.  I might have to actually go to that Expo.
> 
> Oh good!  I'm glad you saw the mini-gingerbread Cozy Cone model in the Cozy Cone office.  I'm glad it was back for 2013 because the gingerbread Mater that had been on display in Flo's in 2012 did not make a return visit, nor did the gingerbread displays in Carthay Circle or in Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe.  The 2013 version of the Cozy Cone display actually seemed slightly better and more detailed than the 2012 version, as it was a mini-version of the holiday-ized Cozy Cone, complete with a tiny cone Christmas tree.  It may have been that way in 2012 too, but I didn't notice that it was a mini-holiday model in 2012 because it was not close enough to the window to get a good look.  In 2013, the decorators came to their senses and moved the display nearer to the window so people could actually see it.
> 
> There was also a gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe and a smaller one in White Water Snacks, complete with cute Christmas trees made of candy.  I think the Storytellers house even featured a gingerbread snowman, which was adorable.  Hopefully you and Tracy saw those.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to your next TR installments and also eventually reading about your Halloween and holiday adventures!



I really can't even imagine all the ways they might "plus" it up in celebration of the 60th. I'm already getting excited for whatever they (hopefully) do in the parks, and I bet you're right that the Expo will be extra special!

We were glad the Cozy Cone gingerbread house was back too! I made sure to drag Tracy over there soon after the decorations went up because I remembered you mentioning it and thought it sounded cool. It did not disappoint!

Unfortunately, we missed those ones in Storytellers and WWS... I feel like no matter how hard we tried, it was impossible to see EVERYTHING. Oh well, just another thing to add to the must-see list for next year! I'm excited to get to the Halloween and Christmas months of the report soon because we loved both seasons!



AussieMumma said:


> Wow the Expo sounds amazing! Not sure I could deal with all of the lining up but it would be definitely worth it to see those legendary performers.
> I'm still really enjoying reading along your journey, a lot of the time I am on my phone so don't reply, but I am still very much following along



It really was amazing! And I thought the lines would bother me more than they actually did (having heard from others who had been to the previous Expos, I was expecting to be in line for hours each day). The concert line was definitely a behemoth, but I think it was totally worth the wait! 

Glad to hear that you're still reading along and enjoying! 



Luisa said:


> I would have loved to see the Sherman/Menken performance and would have happily lined up for hours to do so! I love 'Feed the birds' and would have been crying my eyes out during it. You're both so lucky to have experienced that show and I've loved reading all about the expo.



Glad we could bring a piece of the Expo experience to you from afar! I started getting teary just from the anticipation of "Feed the Birds" 



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Taylor..*
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing(in GREAT detail), the things you and Tracy were able to view/accomplish/take part in, at the Expo.
> 
> I've never really had a desire to attend, but after reading your reports, I have to confess a budding wish to attempt being there this year.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write!



I'm so glad to have piqued your interest in the Expo! We really had no idea what to expect, so I'm glad we enjoyed it as much as we did! Hopefully you'll decide to check it out next year! I'm sure it will be a blast once again 



APears said:


> Hi Taylor! I believe I saw you and Tracy last night, but I was on the other side of the hub and thought a stranger shouting at you may have been a tad creepy haha
> Hopefully I get to meet you guys another night!



AH! You should have yelled across the hub! I would have enjoyed it . We were indeed there that night, so it probably was us. Hopefully next time we can actually manage a meeting!



franandaj said:


> This was a great update!  It was funny how you described it.  I had the occasion to speak with Tim O'Day prior to the Expo and I talked with him about this concert.  At previous D23 events Richard Sherman had been the star entertainer for a lot of the events. In 2012 at the Destination-D event, Alan Menken was the headliner.  I told Tim that before the event I wasn't quite sure how I was going to feel about Richard Sherman not performing after so many events where he had been the evening entertainment.  However, once Alan Menken began his performance I realized that while Richard Sherman wrote the soundtrack to my childhood, Alan Menken had written the soundtrack to my adult life.  Your comments about him writing the soundtrack to your childhood made me feel old!    But at least I'm well aged!
> 
> I'm not sure if my comments gave Tim any ideas for his introduction for that evening, but I like to think I might have been some inspiration.
> 
> I'm not sure if you read my last couple updates to my Expo report, and we felt just as wiped out as you two that last day. Since we had the Sorcerer's tickets, we felt compelled and obligated to go to the last day of the Expo even if we didn't go to all the seminars that we had planned on.  That's one nice thing about being self employed is that as long as no disasters occur, we can take our days off as we need them.  One definitely needs a recovery day after an event like the Expo!  We may have even taken two or three!
> 
> I didn't realize that there were so many meet ups going on outside the Expo, but we're not hip to many of these groups and since I don't follow Twitter, I guess I miss out on some of these folks who # a lot.



That's really cool that you mentioned some of the exact sentiments to Tim O'Day that figured into his speech. I agree that you can definitely take credit for it! Sorry to make you feel old  At least you got to experience all those great Sherman Bros songs when you were growing up, so I'm actually jealous of that!

I need to catch up on your Expo report, but I can definitely understand being wiped by day three. I'm glad you got a day (or a few) to recuperate after all the excitement.

And yep, Twitter is a great resource for meeting new Disney folks and finding out about some of the meet ups. Honestly, reading people's Disney tweets is 90% of what I use Twitter for anyway...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 131
Koko Selga​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Cute dog!

Love the Tiki Cup.  

All Disney merchandise is awesome.  The price?  Maybe not so awesome.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Cute dog!
> 
> Love the Tiki Cup.
> 
> All Disney merchandise is awesome.  The price?  Maybe not so awesome.



She is definitely cute, though very weird as well! We had fun at the "meet up." 

And I absolutely agree about Disney merchandise. I would literally want pretty much everything in all the stores if it were free, but the prices add up FAST!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 132
An Uneventful Homecoming​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice to see the GC from up high.  Looks like your heart won't need repainting for another 5 years.  How nice that you go repaint it from time to time.

Qantas, the Australian carrier, was screening Planes in their planes when Planes was released in the movies.  Guess some Disney Marketing Exec was really earning his money!


----------



## franandaj

You guys are just so stinkin' adorable! I love it that you are still romantic and all!

Hey, we're going to be out at DL from Feb 5th to the 7th. We'll be staying at the VGC. If you guys make it out there during that time, text me.


----------



## tdashgirl

DL popcorn.  It really is the best!


----------



## AbbyMarie

My DH and I were in the parks last Saturday for a spur of the moment one day trip.  I kept an eye out for you two, but alas, I never saw you!  I said the same thing to my DH about the popcorn - I don't know what they put in it to make it so good!  Really enjoying your ongoing trip report - thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice to see the GC from up high.  Looks like your heart won't need repainting for another 5 years.  How nice that you go repaint it from time to time.
> 
> Qantas, the Australian carrier, was screening Planes in their planes when Planes was released in the movies.  Guess some Disney Marketing Exec was really earning his money!



Yep, hopefully the heart is all set for a while, though we haven't been back up to Estes since the flood and are just hoping that it wasn't one of the areas of the road that washed away...

That's funny that people had the opportunity to see Planes on a plane! 



franandaj said:


> You guys are just so stinkin' adorable! I love it that you are still romantic and all!
> 
> Hey, we're going to be out at DL from Feb 5th to the 7th. We'll be staying at the VGC. If you guys make it out there during that time, text me.



Haha, thanks!

I'm sure there's a good chance we'll be at the parks sometime in that window, so I'll definitely let you know when it gets a little closer! Maybe we can finally meet up! I'm jealous that you get to stay at VGC. I'm sure it will be awesome!!



tdashgirl said:


> DL popcorn.  It really is the best!



Yummmmmmmmmm 



AbbyMarie said:


> My DH and I were in the parks last Saturday for a spur of the moment one day trip.  I kept an eye out for you two, but alas, I never saw you!  I said the same thing to my DH about the popcorn - I don't know what they put in it to make it so good!  Really enjoying your ongoing trip report - thanks so much for sharing!



Darn! Maybe next time we'll be there at the same time! I'm glad that you're still enjoying reading along


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 133
This Is (Almost) Halloween​


----------



## PrincessInOz

SoCo Plaza is someplace I like to visit but not spend a lot of money.  The last time I was there, the ladies in the Michael Kors shop were bored and they made me dress up in all the suits and clothes.  They then told me that I NEEDED to buy a black suit, the matching skirt, three tops and a black bag.  It come to over $10K.  Yeah.  Right.  

I only walked into the shop to be able to say that I walked into a Michael Kors shop.  That'll. teach. me.  



LOVE the picture of the two of you on Space Mountain.


----------



## AbbyMarie

Oops - forgot to say.... Because of reading your report, I was on the lookout for Disney cats (I've gone to Disneyland dozens of times over the last 40 years, and never even knew they were there)!  We saw a black one on the tram ride from the parking lot in the morning.
We also ate at Rancho del Zocalo - never eaten there before, but your food pics looked so yummy - and it was delicious!  My DH had the carne asada, and I had the chicken tostada salad.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## tdashgirl

I would totally want to be that "weird house on the block".


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> SoCo Plaza is someplace I like to visit but not spend a lot of money.  The last time I was there, the ladies in the Michael Kors shop were bored and they made me dress up in all the suits and clothes.  They then told me that I NEEDED to buy a black suit, the matching skirt, three tops and a black bag.  It come to over $10K.  Yeah.  Right.
> 
> I only walked into the shop to be able to say that I walked into a Michael Kors shop.  That'll. teach. me.
> 
> LOVE the picture of the two of you on Space Mountain.



Ugh, that sounds like the WORST experience at South Coast Plaza. But hey, at least they thought you looked like someone who could potentially drop $10k on fancy clothes. I feel like when Tracy and I wander through those types of stores, they look at us like "who do you think you're kidding?" 

And glad you liked the Space picture. We're starting to run out of pose ideas!!



AbbyMarie said:


> Oops - forgot to say.... Because of reading your report, I was on the lookout for Disney cats (I've gone to Disneyland dozens of times over the last 40 years, and never even knew they were there)!  We saw a black one on the tram ride from the parking lot in the morning.
> We also ate at Rancho del Zocalo - never eaten there before, but your food pics looked so yummy - and it was delicious!  My DH had the carne asada, and I had the chicken tostada salad.  Thanks for the recommendation!



I'm so glad you got to learn about (and see) the cats after reading about them here!  Hopefully there will be many more sightings in your future!

And I'm also really glad you liked Rancho! It's definitely one of our go-to's 



tdashgirl said:


> I would totally want to be that "weird house on the block".



 True, I guess I would as well!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 134
Its Getting Hot, Hot, HOT​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm going to miss the Court of Angels.  I made sure I took a quick visit back there on the last trip.  Next time I go, it's not going to be accessible to the general public anymore.


----------



## Luisa

It's such a shame about the Court of Angels- it was always such a lovely spot to relax and recharge. I can sympathise with the extreme heat, Melbournes just had four days in a row over 106 and with no aircon at all in my house going to work each day was a welcome relief!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I'm going to miss the Court of Angels.  I made sure I took a quick visit back there on the last trip.  Next time I go, it's not going to be accessible to the general public anymore.



Glad you got to go back to CoA one last time. I'm definitely going to miss it, and I think it'll actually be worse to know it's still there but inaccessible to those of us who can't shell out the cash for a Club 33 membership...



Luisa said:


> It's such a shame about the Court of Angels- it was always such a lovely spot to relax and recharge. I can sympathise with the extreme heat, Melbournes just had four days in a row over 106 and with no aircon at all in my house going to work each day was a welcome relief!



Ugh, I HATE extreme heat so much! I can't imagine going through those temperatures without any sort of A/C  Hopefully your temps have cooled down recently!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 135
So Long, Farewell​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pics you got of the CoA.  They'll be a wonderful snapshot to look at in future years.


Congrats on you 8.5 year anniversary.....and let me be (potentially) the first to wish you a happy 9th anniversary!!  By my accounting we must only be about 6 weeks away or so from that date.  


  I wonder what you'll be planning to do on that date.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Taylor*, I had to chuckle at your "Why are kids allowed at Disneyland?" question!

I'll admit to wondering this myself, and then squashing the thought to smithereens immediately afterward!


----------



## Sherry E

It's fun to see little signs of the coming seasons appearing around DLR, isn't it?  I love the window displays and the in-store displays for both Halloween Time and the holidays.  One of my favorite things to do is to look at the displays and see how or if they change from year to year.  

Those displays are interesting in that they're really colorful and whimsical, and they effectively support/enhance/complement the Halloween and Christmas themes, and yet a lot of people overlook them.

There is one "sewing machine display" in a window on Main Street that has been around for years, and it became sort of a running joke among a few DIS'ers in trip reports for a while.  The various thread colors and fabric colors in this display would change for each season or major holiday, adopting spring-ish hues, or patriotic colors, oranges and blacks, then reds and greens.  It became a 'thing' to check the sewing machine window display and see which mode it happened to be in at that moment.  After the holidays I _think_ it switches into Valentine's Day mode, so that might be where it is right now!  (A lot of the red Christmas knick-knacks can be re-purposed and used for Valentine's Day!)

Speaking of displays... I totally agree with you about the Halloween tram display being difficult to photograph because the tram moves pretty fast.  I have not been able to get a photo of any part of the display (neither the ghosts nor the characters) as of yet.  First of all, it helps a lot if you know that the display is coming up and on which side it can best be seen, so you can sit on that side of the tram without any obstructions.  And it's also crucial to have the camera ready to go and poised to snap.

I know the display is there, and I know where it will be, and I still have not been able to successfully get a photo of it over the years!  So I can imagine how difficult it would be for people who don't know that display is coming up on the tram route!

Also -- _and I am reserving most of my "Halloween Time decor commentary" until you've completed all of your Halloween Time installments and holiday season installments_ -- I will add that it frustrates me that such a cute display is essentially held hostage to the tram path, and only those who take the tram or can view the display from Mickey & Friends will see it.  People who do not park in that structure and who do not take the tram will miss it completely.  I would guess that a lot of people don't even know that there is a Halloween Time display on the tram route every year!  Couldn't it be relocated to a more visible, easier-to-photograph spot...like somewhere in California Adventure, where the Halloween decor is minimal?

I hate that kind of heat as well, and I applaud you and Tracy for braving some of it to head to DLR.  As magical as DLR is, it can be brutal in the heat as the sun bounces off the pavement.  The Animation Academy/building and the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel become the highlights of the trip!


----------



## tdashgirl

Oh, those Tink fountains are a hidden gem! So pretty.  I'll have to look out for them next visit


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pics you got of the CoA.  They'll be a wonderful snapshot to look at in future years.
> 
> Congrats on you 8.5 year anniversary.....and let me be (potentially) the first to wish you a happy 9th anniversary!!  By my accounting we must only be about 6 weeks away or so from that date.
> 
> I wonder what you'll be planning to do on that date.



We were very glad to get in one last photo shoot at the CoA (actually we even made it in one more time a couple days later as well since they delayed the closing a bit). I already miss it, though!

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, and you are definitely the first person to wish us a happy anniversary for this year  No idea what we'll end up doing to celebrate, but I'm sure we'll think of something fun 



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Taylor*, I had to chuckle at your "Why are kids allowed at Disneyland?" question!
> 
> I'll admit to wondering this myself, and then squashing the thought to smithereens immediately afterward!



I find myself saying that a LITTLE too often  Oh well, I'm pretty sure the kids aren't going anywhere.



Sherry E said:


> It's fun to see little signs of the coming seasons appearing around DLR, isn't it?  I love the window displays and the in-store displays for both Halloween Time and the holidays.  One of my favorite things to do is to look at the displays and see how or if they change from year to year.
> 
> Those displays are interesting in that they're really colorful and whimsical, and they effectively support/enhance/complement the Halloween and Christmas themes, and yet a lot of people overlook them.
> 
> There is one "sewing machine display" in a window on Main Street that has been around for years, and it became sort of a running joke among a few DIS'ers in trip reports for a while.  The various thread colors and fabric colors in this display would change for each season or major holiday, adopting spring-ish hues, or patriotic colors, oranges and blacks, then reds and greens.  It became a 'thing' to check the sewing machine window display and see which mode it happened to be in at that moment.  After the holidays I _think_ it switches into Valentine's Day mode, so that might be where it is right now!  (A lot of the red Christmas knick-knacks can be re-purposed and used for Valentine's Day!)
> 
> Speaking of displays... I totally agree with you about the Halloween tram display being difficult to photograph because the tram moves pretty fast.  I have not been able to get a photo of any part of the display (neither the ghosts nor the characters) as of yet.  First of all, it helps a lot if you know that the display is coming up and on which side it can best be seen, so you can sit on that side of the tram without any obstructions.  And it's also crucial to have the camera ready to go and poised to snap.
> 
> I know the display is there, and I know where it will be, and I still have not been able to successfully get a photo of it over the years!  So I can imagine how difficult it would be for people who don't know that display is coming up on the tram route!
> 
> Also -- _and I am reserving most of my "Halloween Time decor commentary" until you've completed all of your Halloween Time installments and holiday season installments_ -- I will add that it frustrates me that such a cute display is essentially held hostage to the tram path, and only those who take the tram or can view the display from Mickey & Friends will see it.  People who do not park in that structure and who do not take the tram will miss it completely.  I would guess that a lot of people don't even know that there is a Halloween Time display on the tram route every year!  Couldn't it be relocated to a more visible, easier-to-photograph spot...like somewhere in California Adventure, where the Halloween decor is minimal?
> 
> I hate that kind of heat as well, and I applaud you and Tracy for braving some of it to head to DLR.  As magical as DLR is, it can be brutal in the heat as the sun bounces off the pavement.  The Animation Academy/building and the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel become the highlights of the trip!



I absolutely agree that it's so much fun to see the beginning signs of the next holiday season starting to show up. It builds up so much anticipation! 

Now I know that I need to try to find that sewing machine. Sounds like a very fun little detail!

I'm of two minds when it comes to the Halloween tram decorations. On the one hand, I agree because when we were here for vacation in 2011 we had no reason to ride the tram and had no idea we were missing any sort of decorations. But on the flip side, I really enjoyed having it there throughout the Halloween season, welcoming us to the parks and getting us excited for the whole Halloween Time celebration. I'll even admit that once the Halloween decorations were gone, we were sad that they didn't replace them with some sort of Christmas theme in the same location. So while I agree that I wish it were easier to photograph and appreciate, I still really liked it.

Ugh, it makes me uncomfortable just remembering that awful heat! I'm really not looking forward to those few weeks coming around again this year, and I don't know if we'll be able to muster the resolve to head to DLR at all now that we know just how awful it is on those days in the 90s and 100s.



tdashgirl said:


> Oh, those Tink fountains are a hidden gem! So pretty.  I'll have to look out for them next visit



You should absolutely watch for the fountains! I'm not sure if it happens more than once a night or what the schedule is like, but I'd definitely recommend asking a cast member in that area to see if they have any idea.


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 136
Limited Time Darkness​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats on that excellent TSM score.  That's an interesting costume Donald is wearing.  I hope someone knows what it is.

Love the tiara Tracy is showcasing.


----------



## tdashgirl

Crazy how the halloween stuff clashes with that intense heat.  Like those people over in Frontierland -- they look like they are about to pass out surrounded by all that Fall-lovely-ness!  For the past few years we've gone down to DL for our school district's fall break (1st week of October) and it's almost always been HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## tlenzendorf

My 15 year old and I asked that exact same questions about kids at DL this weekend haha. We had a great time. What fabulous weather. Looked for you when I remembered. It's really easy to be self absorbed when you have a short trip. I also found out that I don't like the parade at DL, they really box you in to whatever side of the park you were on before it started!


----------



## scrpbookr

Your World of Color pics turned out so well! Love them!  Thanks for continuing to share your adventures with us.  I always look forward to seeing and reading about your So Cal and Disney adventures!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

We love, love , love the Fall decor by the entrance to Frontierland(thanks for posting pics), and back by Big Thunder Ranch!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on that excellent TSM score.  That's an interesting costume Donald is wearing.  I hope someone knows what it is.
> 
> Love the tiara Tracy is showcasing.



Thanks! And I know, I'm still curious about Donald's outfit...

Tracy didn't end up with that particular tiara, but she did end up buying one a few months later. 



tdashgirl said:


> Crazy how the halloween stuff clashes with that intense heat.  Like those people over in Frontierland -- they look like they are about to pass out surrounded by all that Fall-lovely-ness!  For the past few years we've gone down to DL for our school district's fall break (1st week of October) and it's almost always been HOT HOT HOT.



It definitely felt out of place for it to be SO hot with all those Halloween decorations. Those temperatures seem to turn everyone into walking zombies! I don't remember the temperatures in the first week of Oct this year. I think I've blocked out as much of the heat from my memory as possible 



tlenzendorf said:


> My 15 year old and I asked that exact same questions about kids at DL this weekend haha. We had a great time. What fabulous weather. Looked for you when I remembered. It's really easy to be self absorbed when you have a short trip. I also found out that I don't like the parade at DL, they really box you in to whatever side of the park you were on before it started!



We ask ourselves that question far too often  I'm glad to hear you had such a great trip!! I don't even think we were in the parks for you to miss because Tracy was in Mexico for work and I was in CO. Maybe next time!

I DEFINITELY agree with you about the parade. It's really a shame they can't figure out a better way to deal with the crowds because the parade itself doesn't bother me but I hate what it does to the park traffic...



scrpbookr said:


> Your World of Color pics turned out so well! Love them!  Thanks for continuing to share your adventures with us.  I always look forward to seeing and reading about your So Cal and Disney adventures!



Glad you liked them!  I was happy they left the fountains on for a little while after the show because I feel like I can never get good pictures when it's actually in progress. 

Thanks so much for reading! I'm glad we can share our SoCal adventures with you 



Cheshirecatty said:


> We love, love , love the Fall decor by the entrance to Frontierland(thanks for posting pics), and back by Big Thunder Ranch!



Agreed! I think Frontierland has some of my favorite area decorations. It just feels like Halloween fits really well in that whole area


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 137
Travel Woes​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like a great evening at DL and a cool beach day at Huntington.

I'm not liking the sound of where your next update is heading to as I think I remember that weekend.  I suspect that, in the 'wash-up', you might have been better off staying in town and DisMeeting with us.


----------



## franandaj

I need to make this quick as the "Twilight Zone" is about to hit.

I got so far behind, I've been on a whirlwind to catch up.  I couldn't help but love your comment about "Why do they let kids in Disneyland?"    

I do remember, what it to come.  You should have turned around and gone back home.  You could have had a fun DISmeet with PIO, myself and Bret and avoided all that flooding and stuff!

I hate to tell you this, but get used to September.  That heat was actually nothing unusual.  I kept trying to remember if we had awful heat last year and I think that while it was excruciatingly hot, it wasn't "record hot".  I DO remember one year when I had to go to the Fairfax District for some reason and the temperature hit 119 while I was there.  THAT was awful.  What we had last year was just regular hot weather.  

I was at DL on the Wednesday after Labor Day and it was Hot, Hot, Hot but we still went on a ton of rides.  We got some pictures on the stairs of the Cour of Angels back in August since I heard about it closing as well.  Sad, but I guess that's what they call "progress".

Hopefully we can meet up sometime next week.  Text me if you're out there Wednesday, Thursday or Friday.  We arrive Wednesday after and are staying at the VGC until Friday, but we'll be around the parks on Friday.  Not sure how late, but at least for a while.

I'm glad I finally got caught up.  Things have been hectic for me lately!  Love hearing about your exploits, we just don't get out there often enough!


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Loving your report as always.


----------



## tlenzendorf

What I found interesting abut DL splash was how long the line always was.  60 minutes every afternoon. It's NEVER that long at WDW except high crowd season. 

We definitely have new 2 favorite rides now. Out of all the Disney parks Indy and RSR are the top 2. Fantastic. We rode RSR 4 times and Indy 2 or 3. 

You guys both being out of state would explain not seeing you guys


----------



## tdashgirl

> We hoped that things would start looking up now that we had finally arrived, but little did we know that the events of the next few days would make our flight delays look like childs play.



What a cliff-hanger!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like a great evening at DL and a cool beach day at Huntington.
> 
> I'm not liking the sound of where your next update is heading to as I think I remember that weekend.  I suspect that, in the 'wash-up', you might have been better off staying in town and DisMeeting with us.



Definitely was a fun couple days in SoCal before heading to the wet CO. I think you are quite right that we should have just stayed put and met up with you all!



franandaj said:


> I need to make this quick as the "Twilight Zone" is about to hit.
> 
> I got so far behind, I've been on a whirlwind to catch up.  I couldn't help but love your comment about "Why do they let kids in Disneyland?"
> 
> I do remember, what it to come.  You should have turned around and gone back home.  You could have had a fun DISmeet with PIO, myself and Bret and avoided all that flooding and stuff!
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but get used to September.  That heat was actually nothing unusual.  I kept trying to remember if we had awful heat last year and I think that while it was excruciatingly hot, it wasn't "record hot".  I DO remember one year when I had to go to the Fairfax District for some reason and the temperature hit 119 while I was there.  THAT was awful.  What we had last year was just regular hot weather.
> 
> I was at DL on the Wednesday after Labor Day and it was Hot, Hot, Hot but we still went on a ton of rides.  We got some pictures on the stairs of the Cour of Angels back in August since I heard about it closing as well.  Sad, but I guess that's what they call "progress".
> 
> Hopefully we can meet up sometime next week.  Text me if you're out there Wednesday, Thursday or Friday.  We arrive Wednesday after and are staying at the VGC until Friday, but we'll be around the parks on Friday.  Not sure how late, but at least for a while.
> 
> I'm glad I finally got caught up.  Things have been hectic for me lately!  Love hearing about your exploits, we just don't get out there often enough!



Glad to hear you're all caught up as well!

I think we definitely should have just gone home once our flight was delayed for the umpteenth time and then just hung out with you at Disneyland! Oh well...

Definitely not surprised that this September wasn't exactly an anomaly. In fact, I think the heat actually held off better than it usually does because I'd read August was supposed to be super hot, but it wasn't half bad. Maybe this year will somehow be unseasonably cool too!

There's a very good likelihood that we'll be in the parks at least one of those evenings, so I'll be sure to text you when we go! Hopefully we can finally meet up in person  Hope you enjoy your trip down! Sounds like it will be a blast to stay at VGC!



AussieDisneyNut said:


> Loving your report as always.



I'm glad!!  Thanks for continuing to read along!!



tlenzendorf said:


> What I found interesting abut DL splash was how long the line always was.  60 minutes every afternoon. It's NEVER that long at WDW except high crowd season.
> 
> We definitely have new 2 favorite rides now. Out of all the Disney parks Indy and RSR are the top 2. Fantastic. We rode RSR 4 times and Indy 2 or 3.
> 
> You guys both being out of state would explain not seeing you guys



Splash is definitely one of the most consistently popular rides here. I feel like it gets up to at least 45 minutes on even the slowest of slow days. 

I'm so glad to hear you loved Indy and RSR so much! I think both of them are such great rides. I definitely agree with you that they're among Disney's all-time best! 



tdashgirl said:


> What a cliff-hanger!



 At least you know we escaped from the flood alive since I'm still here to tell the story!!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 138
The Deluge​


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG.  That is one heck of a homecoming.  I'm so sorry you had to live through that.

Whilst I'm sure that you would have been better off anywhere else, I suspect that you were in the right place to help Tracy's folks.  That flooding looks awful and if this was one of the lucky ones, then it must have been horrendous for everyone else.  And I'm pretty sure Tracy's parents appreciated you being there.

I hope that most people have cleaned up and repaired the damage by now.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Taylor, what a truly horrible experience for you and Tracy, and all others in that area!

What a blessing you and she were able to help out her parents, and stay safe at the same time!


----------



## AussieMumma

Some of those photo's are just devastating. Tracy's family are very lucky to have only received a small amount of damage and they were definitely very lucky to have the two of you on hand to help. 
I imagine you must have been extremely glad to get home from that trip and head back in to the serenity of Disneyland


----------



## tdashgirl

Wow.  So glad you guys had such (relatively) minimum damage.


----------



## Tasscrapper

Wow, what an experience.  I am sure Tracy's parents felt blessed that you guys were there to help.  That must have been so overwhelming.  

On a side note I was wondering if you could give any recommendations on a place to eat at Huntington Beach?  My dh and I are going in April and will have a car rental the Saturday we get there and I was wondering about heading to the beach since we are blocked from DL.


----------



## franandaj

I think it was very good that you were there to help.  I'm sure that they appreciated having you two around.  What an awful experience though, it's one of those things that you can say "you lived to tell about it".  And then hopefully you never have to go through it again!


----------



## heaven2dc

What a scary couple of days you had!  So glad you were there to help out and that you are all safe.  Hope the rest of your visit was less eventful!


----------



## scrpbookr

What an ordeal! Perhaps you can invite them out for the next earthquake...  completely kidding, of course...


----------



## TheChapman6

I live 20 minutes from Longmont and relate to this story all to well. Anyway, I've been following your story for a while and wanted to say I'm coming out to Disneyland with 2 of my kids and my mom from march 2nd Sunday until Wednesday night. To my knowledge you still haven't had a caramel apple? I'd love to meet up a treat you guys!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG.  That is one heck of a homecoming.  I'm so sorry you had to live through that.
> 
> Whilst I'm sure that you would have been better off anywhere else, I suspect that you were in the right place to help Tracy's folks.  That flooding looks awful and if this was one of the lucky ones, then it must have been horrendous for everyone else.  And I'm pretty sure Tracy's parents appreciated you being there.
> 
> I hope that most people have cleaned up and repaired the damage by now.



It certainly was something else!!

And it's true that while we had a pretty miserable time of things, we happened to be in the right place at the right time to help out Tracy's parents. I'm sure they would have had a lot more damage if we hadn't been there just since we were able to provide a couple pairs of extra hands and go out and get some supplies while they held down the home front.

As far as I know, pretty much everyone has at least gotten cleanup/rebuiliding underway, though I know some families are still struggling...



Cheshirecatty said:


> Taylor, what a truly horrible experience for you and Tracy, and all others in that area!
> 
> What a blessing you and she were able to help out her parents, and stay safe at the same time!



Exactly, it was definitely a blessing and a curse! We hated going through it, but we were really glad we could help!



AussieMumma said:


> Some of those photo's are just devastating. Tracy's family are very lucky to have only received a small amount of damage and they were definitely very lucky to have the two of you on hand to help.
> I imagine you must have been extremely glad to get home from that trip and head back in to the serenity of Disneyland



They were definitely extremely lucky--mostly just because they didn't have a true basement! And we were happy to help as much as we could! By the end of this trip, though, we couldn't WAIT to leave soggy Colorado behind and return to the dryness and sunshine of SoCal!



tdashgirl said:


> Wow.  So glad you guys had such (relatively) minimum damage.



Me too!! It was certainly quite the experience!



Tasscrapper said:


> Wow, what an experience.  I am sure Tracy's parents felt blessed that you guys were there to help.  That must have been so overwhelming.
> 
> On a side note I was wondering if you could give any recommendations on a place to eat at Huntington Beach?  My dh and I are going in April and will have a car rental the Saturday we get there and I was wondering about heading to the beach since we are blocked from DL.



We were glad to be there to help even though it was awful to go through. I'm sure if we had been in CA, we would have just been worried through the whole ordeal, so we were sort of glad to be on the front lines and able to see that everyone was safe with our own eyes.

So I don't think we've ever eaten in Huntington Beach, BUT I looked on Yelp, and there is a Bruxie location there. So that would earn my highest recommendation when it comes to non-Disney food!



franandaj said:


> I think it was very good that you were there to help.  I'm sure that they appreciated having you two around.  What an awful experience though, it's one of those things that you can say "you lived to tell about it".  And then hopefully you never have to go through it again!



Definitely glad we could help, and we were DEFINITELY glad when it was all over!! Hopefully the 1000-year flood will stay true to its name and not return any time during our lifetimes!



heaven2dc said:


> What a scary couple of days you had!  So glad you were there to help out and that you are all safe.  Hope the rest of your visit was less eventful!



It was definitely scary, though we luckily never really felt like we were personally in danger. We were mostly just worried about the house and the possessions within it--which is MUCH less scary than being scared for our lives! Luckily, everything turned out about as well as I think it could have in the situation, and the rest of the trip was definitely less eventful!



scrpbookr said:


> What an ordeal! Perhaps you can invite them out for the next earthquake...  completely kidding, of course...



 I think we've satisfied our quota of natural disasters for a while (or at least I hope so!!). Maybe we'll miss the next earthquake to repay that karmic debt!



TheChapman6 said:


> I live 20 minutes from Longmont and relate to this story all to well. Anyway, I've been following your story for a while and wanted to say I'm coming out to Disneyland with 2 of my kids and my mom from march 2nd Sunday until Wednesday night. To my knowledge you still haven't had a caramel apple? I'd love to meet up a treat you guys!



That's so sweet of you to offer! We'd definitely love to meet up! It's still a little far out for us to be able to know when we can make it to the parks for sure, but we'll gladly firm up plans a little closer to when you're actually here. 

I'm sure you can TOTALLY relate to our flooding experience! Did you guys have much damage where you are?? Hopefully everything turned out all right! Thanks for reading


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 139
And Now for Something Completely Different​


----------



## PrincessInOz

I normally don't like seeing any wild animals caged; but I love love love animal sanctuaries like this.  Glad that someone is taking care of the furbabies most in need.

Sounds like you got a good deal with the accommodation.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

I didn't know wild cats are okay with us walking above them, how interesting! I grew up near a park called Wildlife Safari in Oregon. I remember petting a cheetah while having a picture done at the park. We even rode elephants there. Of course, that was in the 80's, and I don't think they let you do either anymore. Probably for a very good reason too.


----------



## heaven2dc

What an interesting wildlife park....love the concept!  

Dizz4DL - we visited Wildlife Safari in Oregon a couple of times in the 80's too!  I wish my kids had been old enough to take when we visited.  We visited the San Diego Zoo Safari last fall and I was very disappointed.  Guess AK's safari spoiled me lol


----------



## RachelleBeaney

tayalltheway said:


> Chapter 136
> Limited Time Darkness
> 
> World of Color had just ended (which is why they had started adamantly checking wristbands). We went over to the lagoon and saw that the fountains were still going strong even though the show was over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fountains are just so pretty. I love the energy they add to that whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued in Next Post​



I LOVE these pictures of World of Colour! We always struggle to get good ones!! Amazing...

Also I echo your thought about kids at Disneyland...my husband and I have no kids and love the parks and sometimes wish there were no kids allowed! Not always, of course, but when you see the unruly and rude kids with even unrulier and ruder parents it makes it hard to feel the Disney magic...It's more for me about how parents control their kids in the parks, every child is going to be a little crazy on vacation but just because you're on vacation doesn't mean your on vacation from parenting! Though some parents clearly give up setting rules for their kids on holidays!


----------



## tdashgirl

That is so cool about the animal sanctuary!  I didn't know about the space above thing either.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> I normally don't like seeing any wild animals caged; but I love love love animal sanctuaries like this.  Glad that someone is taking care of the furbabies most in need.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good deal with the accommodation.



We loved the work they were doing at the Sanctuary. Reading through the guidebook about all of their stories was definitely heartrending, but we were glad they had all ended up safe. And yep, we definitely got a good deal on the hotel!



Dizzy4DL said:


> I didn't know wild cats are okay with us walking above them, how interesting! I grew up near a park called Wildlife Safari in Oregon. I remember petting a cheetah while having a picture done at the park. We even rode elephants there. Of course, that was in the 80's, and I don't think they let you do either anymore. Probably for a very good reason too.



Yeah, it was really interesting to hear about how the wild animals define their "territory." The Oregon wildlife park sounds very fun, though I'm sure you're right that they don't (or at least SHOULDN'T) let you do those things anymore...



heaven2dc said:


> What an interesting wildlife park....love the concept!
> 
> Dizz4DL - we visited Wildlife Safari in Oregon a couple of times in the 80's too!  I wish my kids had been old enough to take when we visited.  We visited the San Diego Zoo Safari last fall and I was very disappointed.  Guess AK's safari spoiled me lol



The moment I read that article about the Sanctuary, I knew we needed to go! It's such a great idea.

Yours is the first negative review I've ever heard of the SD Safari Park. We're planning a trip to the zoo finally sometime this spring, but I'm not sure if we'll have time to do the safari as well.



RachelleBeaney said:


> I LOVE these pictures of World of Colour! We always struggle to get good ones!! Amazing...
> 
> Also I echo your thought about kids at Disneyland...my husband and I have no kids and love the parks and sometimes wish there were no kids allowed! Not always, of course, but when you see the unruly and rude kids with even unrulier and ruder parents it makes it hard to feel the Disney magic...It's more for me about how parents control their kids in the parks, every child is going to be a little crazy on vacation but just because you're on vacation doesn't mean your on vacation from parenting! Though some parents clearly give up setting rules for their kids on holidays!



Glad you liked the WoC pix! I was very happy with how they turned out.

As much as I know it will NEVER happen, I just think it would be amazing to have an evening in the parks without any kids allowed. Of course, I agree that bad kids are ENTIRELY the parents' fault, so maybe there should just always be a rule that no bad parents are allowed at Disneyland 



tdashgirl said:


> That is so cool about the animal sanctuary!  I didn't know about the space above thing either.



I thought it was really fascinating. It makes you wonder how they did that research to figure it out and then who came up with the boardwalk idea to complement that research. Very cool on the whole!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 140
Lions and Tigers and Bears—Literally​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Tigers and Lions and Bears.  Oh My!
I get the feeling we're no longer in Kansas anymore.


Oh wait....Toto, we're in Denver.  




That's one heck of a animal rescue.  Good for them.  I have to add them to my visit list if I'm ever in Denver.


----------



## RGirl

Hello!

I found your TR (or life report ) a bit ago and have been trying to get far enough along to be able to comment at least.  I am really enjoying reading about your adventures at DLR and elsewhere.

I got APs for myself and my daughter this year (we live in Washington), and we made our first 2014 trip last month for her birthday.  I decided we HAD to try a Tigger Tail based on your report - we loved it!  

Looking forward to reading more and then continuing to follow along.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Tigers and Lions and Bears.  Oh My!
> I get the feeling we're no longer in Kansas anymore.
> 
> Oh wait....Toto, we're in Denver.
> 
> That's one heck of a animal rescue.  Good for them.  I have to add them to my visit list if I'm ever in Denver.



 You certainly do need to make a visit sometime if you're ever in the Denver area! I highly recommend it! 



RGirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> I found your TR (or life report ) a bit ago and have been trying to get far enough along to be able to comment at least.  I am really enjoying reading about your adventures at DLR and elsewhere.
> 
> I got APs for myself and my daughter this year (we live in Washington), and we made our first 2014 trip last month for her birthday.  I decided we HAD to try a Tigger Tail based on your report - we loved it!
> 
> Looking forward to reading more and then continuing to follow along.



Hi there! 

Thanks so much for reading along! I'm glad that you're enjoying hearing about our shenanigans.

That's awesome that you got APs and have already made your first visit! And I'm so glad you enjoyed the Tigger Tail as much as we do (which reminds me that we REALLY need to have one of those again soon!)

Hope you enjoy catching up the rest of the way


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 141
Home for Halloween​


----------



## AussieMumma

I love halloween at Disneyland, I didn't find the decorations and atmosphere the same when we visited WDW at the same time of year 
We aren't used to going to Disneyland in March/April so I'm looking forward to seeing how we like it without either Halloween or Christmas theming!


----------



## PrincessInOz

You made it home safely.  Glad to see that Tracey's parents home dried out.

Congrats to your friend and her new'ish baby.  Hope they are doing well.

Lovely photies of the park, as always.


I was interested to see that you called CA "home".  How long did it take you two to realise that OC was 'home'?


----------



## franandaj

I'm not sure how I missed the updates from the sanctuary. What a cool place! So nice that those animals have such a nice home. I don't even want to know what they went through.

I love the holiday season at DLR. First the Halloween decorations then Christmas. I hope this year is less hectic than the last so that we can make it out there a bit more often. Somehow with the construction and move I doubt it. So I love to relive what I've missed through your reports.

We did pick up a Tiggr tail on our staycation a week ago. Plus way too many other delectables from Marceline's too.


----------



## BirdyGirl85

I haven't read this thread in a couple months, but I just took the last couple of days to catch up.  

My husband and I recently moved to California.  We moved to San Francisco last month from Oregon so I can finish going to college, taking animation classes.

At times I wish I lived near Disneyland to be able to do what you and Tracy do.  But I like northern California too.  (It doesn't get as hot up here as southern California)  I was born and raised in northern California and lived here most of my life.  (Well 22 years out of my almost 29 year old life, the other 7 years I have spent in Oregon, and now I miss somethings about Oregon...)

But hey, I am thinking of getting of yearly membership to The Walt Disney Family Museum, makes me feel special that I actually live near something that I want to get a membership for, haha.


----------



## Lyn-CA

Hi guys,  thanks for stopping when I called out to you guys earlier today by Big Thunder. It was nice to meet you both in person. As I mentioned,  I am following your saga but I rarely post that is until today. Hope to see you around the parks-we're here all week.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieMumma said:


> I love halloween at Disneyland, I didn't find the decorations and atmosphere the same when we visited WDW at the same time of year
> We aren't used to going to Disneyland in March/April so I'm looking forward to seeing how we like it without either Halloween or Christmas theming!



We LOVE it too! We haven't been to WDW at Halloween, though, so I can't compare.

I'm glad you'll get to see Disneyland in it's "natural" glory without any decorations. Hopefully you'll enjoy it in its normal state as much as you do at the holidays.



PrincessInOz said:


> You made it home safely.  Glad to see that Tracey's parents home dried out.
> 
> Congrats to your friend and her new'ish baby.  Hope they are doing well.
> 
> Lovely photies of the park, as always.
> 
> I was interested to see that you called CA "home".  How long did it take you two to realise that OC was 'home'?



We made it out alive!! 

The baby is doing well, and they seem to be taking really well to being parents, which is good!

I think "home" will always be where Disney is, at least for us . I have no idea whether SoCal will end up being our permanent home or not, but it always feels nice to come back to our routine and everything after being gone. 



franandaj said:


> I'm not sure how I missed the updates from the sanctuary. What a cool place! So nice that those animals have such a nice home. I don't even want to know what they went through.
> 
> I love the holiday season at DLR. First the Halloween decorations then Christmas. I hope this year is less hectic than the last so that we can make it out there a bit more often. Somehow with the construction and move I doubt it. So I love to relive what I've missed through your reports.
> 
> We did pick up a Tiggr tail on our staycation a week ago. Plus way too many other delectables from Marceline's too.



The Animal Sanctuary is SUCH a cool place. We were really glad to hear how much it sounds like they are all well taken care of.

I'm glad that we can help bring you a little of the holiday magic since you haven't been able to get down as often as I'm sure you'd like. Sad that we missed you yet AGAIN when you were here on your "staycation." We have been traveling so much that we went through a couple weeks where we didn't get to the parks at all, and your trip here was in the middle of that time. We went today for the first time in what felt like forever! Hopefully next time you're here we can finally meet up 



BirdyGirl85 said:


> I haven't read this thread in a couple months, but I just took the last couple of days to catch up.
> 
> My husband and I recently moved to California.  We moved to San Francisco last month from Oregon so I can finish going to college, taking animation classes.
> 
> At times I wish I lived near Disneyland to be able to do what you and Tracy do.  But I like northern California too.  (It doesn't get as hot up here as southern California)  I was born and raised in northern California and lived here most of my life.  (Well 22 years out of my almost 29 year old life, the other 7 years I have spent in Oregon, and now I miss somethings about Oregon...)
> 
> But hey, I am thinking of getting of yearly membership to The Walt Disney Family Museum, makes me feel special that I actually live near something that I want to get a membership for, haha.



Glad to have you back! Thanks for reading! 

That's awesome that you just moved to SF!! Tracy and I actually visited there a couple weeks ago and LOVED it. Hope that everything goes well with you finishing school and all 

We actually ended up getting a membership to the Walt Disney Family Museum when we were there. It will pay for itself as long as we go one more time this year, and now we have a reason to HAVE to go back. We thought the museum was FANTASTIC, so I hope you can get your pass and go pretty often because it seems like they always have such interesting things going on.



Lyn-CA said:


> Hi guys,  thanks for stopping when I called out to you guys earlier today by Big Thunder. It was nice to meet you both in person. As I mentioned,  I am following your saga but I rarely post that is until today. Hope to see you around the parks-we're here all week.



Hi again!!  Thanks so much for flagging us down today! It was so fun getting a chance to meet you and your family. I hope your lunch at BTR was delicious--that's easily one of our favorite restaurants at DLR. Hopefully the rest of your trip is great, and maybe we'll get to see you around again before you leave!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 142
La La La La La​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Loving all the pumpkin shots.

I really like all the holiday overlay touches that Disney does.  Always nice to see something a little different.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

I've never been to Disney for Halloween but I'd love to especially after seeing your photos. I've not commented on your TR for a while but I'm still reading along and enjoying your adventures xx


----------



## BirdyGirl85

tayalltheway said:


> That's awesome that you just moved to SF!! Tracy and I actually visited there a couple weeks ago and LOVED it. Hope that everything goes well with you finishing school and all
> 
> We actually ended up getting a membership to the Walt Disney Family Museum when we were there. It will pay for itself as long as we go one more time this year, and now we have a reason to HAVE to go back. We thought the museum was FANTASTIC, so I hope you can get your pass and go pretty often because it seems like they always have such interesting things going on.



Wow, only just in SF just a couple weeks ago, awesome!  Yes, the Walt Disney Family Museum membership does pay for itself in just two visits, so it's worth it.  My husband and I went there last year, (January 2012) and we were there I think for 4 or 5 hours and didn't have time to see everything so I look forward to going again.  And they do have a of events that go on and movies at the theater there.  Probably wont be until April though as I seem too busy with school and work.  I'm hating my current job...  There is an opening at a Disney Store here and I kind of want to work there, although I don't think it would pay that much.    But I think it would be a fun retail job.  (As fun as retail can be, anyways)


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor --*

I haven't had much time to pop in and comment lately, but I am still reading and staying up to date.  

The flooding ordeal you all went through in CO was harrowing -- even just to read about!  I can't even imagine how exhausting and stressful that was for everyone involved.  What a nightmare.  I definitely agree that while it was not how you and Tracy had hoped to spend your time during your trip, it was a blessing that you were both there to help her parents out.

The animal sanctuary looks amazing.  I know I would love it.  I'm so glad those animals have a lovely home.

You're now (in the story) at one of my favorite spots during Halloween Time -- the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch!  I love that place.  I absolutely adore the freshly carved pumpkins and how they change throughout the season.  I even love the faux pumpkins -- especially the pumpkin people, like the Pirate that Tracy is posing with, and the Roy Rogers/Dale Evans pumpkins!

There is a good hidden Mickey at the Ranch/Round-Up too -- but I think it is there year-round and not just for Halloween and Christmas.  I won't divulge where it is, though I will say that when I posted a photo of it in my DLR at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread last year, one of the thread participants said that it looked more like a "hidden Oswald" than a hidden Mickey!  Have you seen it?

You posted photos of some of the things inside the Scare-Dy Crow Shack (like the pumpkins playing cards and the framed posters).  The artwork and most of the knick knacks inside the Shack seem to have a decidedly vintage style.  They all appear to be old school Halloween things, or made to look that way.

Seeing that the Scare-Dy Crow Shack has those wonderful retro-ish Halloween decorations, I don't know why the DLR Enhancement Team can't somehow come up with similar pieces for Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land.  The Halloween decor has been almost totally eradicated from DCA since Candy Corn Acres was laid to rest a few years ago, and I think that a touch of old-fashioned Halloween decor would be fantastic in those spots!  Do you agree?

One other thing -- do you remember that I mentioned quite a while back that I noticed some random, conspicuously autumnal trees in certain spots around DLR?  They looked so perfectly Fall-like that I almost wondered if the leaves were fake.  Well, the Halloween Carnival is one such place with at least one of those trees, but I began to notice more of them in December.  One of them was near the Little Mermaid ride in DCA, of all places (which made little sense).  They stick out because they just scream "AUTUMN!" in the middle of a bunch of green trees.  It's like _green-green-green-green-green-AUTUMN!!!!-green-green-green-green=green_.  It's not like there is a whole row of those trees, but just lone ones in seas of green.  

Did you guys spot any of the conspicuously autumnal trees during Halloween Time or the holidays?


----------



## RGirl

Hello!  I do believe that I am all caught-up now.  I do not have a good enough memory to comment on everything, but hopefully, I can keep up from now on.  

I do love reading about the Halloween season at DLR. We used to go to WDW in October and just loved it. Unfortunately, with the school calendar now ruling our lives, we don't get to go at that time of year anymore. I'm toying with an October trip this year to DLR on our APs though since DLR can be a relatively quick trip for us as opposed to having to put at least a week into WDW.


----------



## DnA2010

Newbie here 

I have just spent the last week or so's evenings reading your reviews, they are so amazing! My DH and I have thoroughly enjoyed following your travels, from your exciting win, so your big move! We were both sad to "get caught up" and look forward to reading more of your adventures!
We have very much enjoyed your animal visits, being animal lovers ourselves, even living next to a wildlife park 

We can not wait to get to DL at Halloween time, that is for sure! 



from a fellow meal-sharing couple, thanks!!!


----------



## franandaj

Enjoying your take on the holiday season, HM and the animals.  We never get back there to see them so I love to hear you whole take on that end of the park.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Loving all the pumpkin shots.
> 
> I really like all the holiday overlay touches that Disney does.  Always nice to see something a little different.



Glad you like seeing all the pumpkins! We were definitely glad to see all the holiday decorations go up. I love Disneyland in its "normal" state, but it's still always fun to have a change for a while.



tinkerbells mum said:


> I've never been to Disney for Halloween but I'd love to especially after seeing your photos. I've not commented on your TR for a while but I'm still reading along and enjoying your adventures xx



I HIGHLY recommend doing Disney for Halloween sometime. I think that it might still be our favorite season in the parks, even now that we've been there for Christmas as well. Glad you're still enjoying reading along 



BirdyGirl85 said:


> Wow, only just in SF just a couple weeks ago, awesome!  Yes, the Walt Disney Family Museum membership does pay for itself in just two visits, so it's worth it.  My husband and I went there last year, (January 2012) and we were there I think for 4 or 5 hours and didn't have time to see everything so I look forward to going again.  And they do have a of events that go on and movies at the theater there.  Probably wont be until April though as I seem too busy with school and work.  I'm hating my current job...  There is an opening at a Disney Store here and I kind of want to work there, although I don't think it would pay that much.    But I think it would be a fun retail job.  (As fun as retail can be, anyways)



I definitely believe that 4 or 5 hours wasn't long enough. We only managed about 3.5 hours before the museum was about to close, so we definitely missed plenty. That's why I'm REALLY excited to go back. We're trying to time our next trip so that we can see the big Mary Blair exhibit that's going to be there this summer.

Sorry your job stinks for now. We actually went to the SF Disney Store and it was really fun! Seems to me like it would be an enjoyable place to work (at least for a while)! 



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor --*
> 
> I haven't had much time to pop in and comment lately, but I am still reading and staying up to date.
> 
> The flooding ordeal you all went through in CO was harrowing -- even just to read about!  I can't even imagine how exhausting and stressful that was for everyone involved.  What a nightmare.  I definitely agree that while it was not how you and Tracy had hoped to spend your time during your trip, it was a blessing that you were both there to help her parents out.
> 
> The animal sanctuary looks amazing.  I know I would love it.  I'm so glad those animals have a lovely home.
> 
> You're now (in the story) at one of my favorite spots during Halloween Time -- the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up/Jamboree/Ranch!  I love that place.  I absolutely adore the freshly carved pumpkins and how they change throughout the season.  I even love the faux pumpkins -- especially the pumpkin people, like the Pirate that Tracy is posing with, and the Roy Rogers/Dale Evans pumpkins!
> 
> There is a good hidden Mickey at the Ranch/Round-Up too -- but I think it is there year-round and not just for Halloween and Christmas.  I won't divulge where it is, though I will say that when I posted a photo of it in my DLR at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread last year, one of the thread participants said that it looked more like a "hidden Oswald" than a hidden Mickey!  Have you seen it?
> 
> You posted photos of some of the things inside the Scare-Dy Crow Shack (like the pumpkins playing cards and the framed posters).  The artwork and most of the knick knacks inside the Shack seem to have a decidedly vintage style.  They all appear to be old school Halloween things, or made to look that way.
> 
> Seeing that the Scare-Dy Crow Shack has those wonderful retro-ish Halloween decorations, I don't know why the DLR Enhancement Team can't somehow come up with similar pieces for Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land.  The Halloween decor has been almost totally eradicated from DCA since Candy Corn Acres was laid to rest a few years ago, and I think that a touch of old-fashioned Halloween decor would be fantastic in those spots!  Do you agree?
> 
> One other thing -- do you remember that I mentioned quite a while back that I noticed some random, conspicuously autumnal trees in certain spots around DLR?  They looked so perfectly Fall-like that I almost wondered if the leaves were fake.  Well, the Halloween Carnival is one such place with at least one of those trees, but I began to notice more of them in December.  One of them was near the Little Mermaid ride in DCA, of all places (which made little sense).  They stick out because they just scream "AUTUMN!" in the middle of a bunch of green trees.  It's like _green-green-green-green-green-AUTUMN!!!!-green-green-green-green=green_.  It's not like there is a whole row of those trees, but just lone ones in seas of green.
> 
> Did you guys spot any of the conspicuously autumnal trees during Halloween Time or the holidays?



 Glad you got a chance to comment now that we've moved on in the story to one of your favorite seasons!

The flood ordeal was definitely a pain, but it already feels like something out of another life at this point just because it was so bizarre that it's hard to remember we were REALLY there for it. We were glad to get to follow it up with a trip to the Wild Animal Sanctuary so that trip wasn't a total loss...

We really enjoyed how much they did at the Jamboree for Halloween this year. They had REALLY plussed it up since our trip in 2011. I don't think I've seen the Hidden Mickey you're talking about, but if it's really up year-round then I'll need to keep my eyes peeled the next time we go.

I agree that I honestly have no idea why they can't add some Halloween flair to DCA. I think that it could be great as long as they did it tastefully, and it would really add to the area.

Hmm, I still don't think I've spotted any of the conspicuous trees, but that's another thing I'll need to look out for. I'll admit that we are terrible people with how rarely we remember to look up and appreciate all the details above eye level. I'm sure that's just one of many things we've missed!



RGirl said:


> Hello!  I do believe that I am all caught-up now.  I do not have a good enough memory to comment on everything, but hopefully, I can keep up from now on.
> 
> I do love reading about the Halloween season at DLR. We used to go to WDW in October and just loved it. Unfortunately, with the school calendar now ruling our lives, we don't get to go at that time of year anymore. I'm toying with an October trip this year to DLR on our APs though since DLR can be a relatively quick trip for us as opposed to having to put at least a week into WDW.



Glad to hear you got all caught up! 

I definitely understand it being a pain to work around the school calendar for your WDW trips. Tracy and I had the same struggle when we were trying to make it out there during college. But a quick trip out to DLR for Halloween Time sounds like a great way to get your fix!!



DnA2010 said:


> Newbie here
> 
> I have just spent the last week or so's evenings reading your reviews, they are so amazing! My DH and I have thoroughly enjoyed following your travels, from your exciting win, so your big move! We were both sad to "get caught up" and look forward to reading more of your adventures!
> We have very much enjoyed your animal visits, being animal lovers ourselves, even living next to a wildlife park
> 
> We can not wait to get to DL at Halloween time, that is for sure!
> 
> from a fellow meal-sharing couple, thanks!!!



Thanks for reading!!  I'm very impressed that you undertook the task of getting through all 100+ chapters and catching up. Glad to hear you're enjoying 

Glad to hear you are fellow animal-lovers and meal-sharers! UNITE!

Hopefully I won't keep you waiting too long between updates now that you're caught up!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 143
Its a Ghooooooost​


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  What a great Turkey hat!  I want one now.  

You did great with the spider's web.  That must have been one real big spider.

Fantastic shot of skeleton Goofy.  Love it!


----------



## QueenJen

Taylor - still enjoying your reports.  Your report has introduced a new way to experience DLR for hubby and I AND to experience other lesser known So. Cal spots.  We are planning a trip to CO and UT either this year or next and the sanctuary is a must do.  Without your report, I would never have been clued in to something that sounds so wonderful to visit and support.  Thank you to you and Tracy for your willingness to share so much.



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor --*
> 
> One other thing -- do you remember that I mentioned quite a while back that I noticed some random, conspicuously autumnal trees in certain spots around DLR?  They looked so perfectly Fall-like that I almost wondered if the leaves were fake.  Well, the Halloween Carnival is one such place with at least one of those trees, but I began to notice more of them in December.  One of them was near the Little Mermaid ride in DCA, of all places (which made little sense).  They stick out because they just scream "AUTUMN!" in the middle of a bunch of green trees.  It's like _green-green-green-green-green-AUTUMN!!!!-green-green-green-green=green_.  It's not like there is a whole row of those trees, but just lone ones in seas of green.
> 
> Did you guys spot any of the conspicuously autumnal trees during Halloween Time or the holidays?



Had to comment on this....we were in DCA today and I made sure we passed by the little mermaid area....at first I was looking around going , I don't see any Autumn looking tree....and about that time...wham, there it was....stuck out like a sore thumb.  Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Pesky

Glad to hear it wasn't worse for Tracy's folks.  Like you said, you traveled a little ways away, and it was nothing like up there.  We got a lot of rain but no flooding here.  Love seeing all the Halloween pics.  DD is on a tear to go at Halloween now.


----------



## tdashgirl

whew, it's been awhile since I've been on the DIS!  All caught up.  Just a couple of comments 

That barfing episode is gross and bizarre!  How weird about that family 

How fun that you are trying all the Halloween treats.  I wanted to try more when we were there, but I think we only managed the pumpkin beignets and the jack skellington burger at Carnation Cafe.

I am with you on SMGG.  It's a fun addition, but I'm glad it's only for a short time (unlike HMH which continues until January).  I also miss the darkness of the original SM.


----------



## franandaj

Nice Halloween update.  Its a little surreal to read since I was out there yesterday and the parks are way beyond that season. 

I would not have been with you on either of the food choices. I despise olives and flank has to be one of my least favorite desserts slice neither one appeals to me, but I'm glad you enjoyed the sandwich. That bites that they were out of beignets!  Sacrilege! 

I'm looking forward to hearing more about your adventures!


----------



## DnA2010

DH loves the Goof, great costume he has there!!
Love the turkey hat but Tracy does Not look impressed!!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  What a great Turkey hat!  I want one now.
> 
> You did great with the spider's web.  That must have been one real big spider.
> 
> Fantastic shot of skeleton Goofy.  Love it!



 I sort of wish we had bought the turkey hat. It would have been fun to wear and confuse everyone.

The spider was HUGE. I was really interested in it from above, but I kept my distance when I walked at ground level...

Glad you liked the picture of skeleton Goofy. He was one of our favorite Halloween characters!



QueenJen said:


> Taylor - still enjoying your reports.  Your report has introduced a new way to experience DLR for hubby and I AND to experience other lesser known So. Cal spots.  We are planning a trip to CO and UT either this year or next and the sanctuary is a must do.  Without your report, I would never have been clued in to something that sounds so wonderful to visit and support.  Thank you to you and Tracy for your willingness to share so much.
> 
> Had to comment on this....we were in DCA today and I made sure we passed by the little mermaid area....at first I was looking around going , I don't see any Autumn looking tree....and about that time...wham, there it was....stuck out like a sore thumb.  Thanks for the entertainment.



I'm so glad to hear you're still enjoying! Thanks so much for continuing to read along  I hope you can get to CO sometime soon, and I'm sure you'll LOVE the sanctuary 

Now I REALLY need to keep my eye out for those autumn trees the next time we're there. I'm just awful about remembering that sort of thing in the moment. Maybe I'll make a reminder or something 



Pesky said:


> Glad to hear it wasn't worse for Tracy's folks.  Like you said, you traveled a little ways away, and it was nothing like up there.  We got a lot of rain but no flooding here.  Love seeing all the Halloween pics.  DD is on a tear to go at Halloween now.



I'm glad it wasn't worse for Tracy's parents too! And I'm glad to hear you didn't have any flooding!!

Aw, darn, guess you'll have to go to Disneyland for Halloween. Pity. 



tdashgirl said:


> whew, it's been awhile since I've been on the DIS!  All caught up.  Just a couple of comments
> 
> That barfing episode is gross and bizarre!  How weird about that family
> 
> How fun that you are trying all the Halloween treats.  I wanted to try more when we were there, but I think we only managed the pumpkin beignets and the jack skellington burger at Carnation Cafe.
> 
> I am with you on SMGG.  It's a fun addition, but I'm glad it's only for a short time (unlike HMH which continues until January).  I also miss the darkness of the original SM.



Glad you got caught up. It's been a little while since I've been able to post too since we've been traveling a lot.

The barfing episode was definitely one of the weirdest things we've encountered at Disney (and that's saying something)!

I think we got around to almost all the Halloween treats (at least the ones that really appealed to us). Next year, we need to do things like the Jack Skellington burger and the other actual MEALS as opposed to just snacks. I'm sure we'll like them too.

Now that it's been gone for a while, I already find myself looking at least a little forward to Ghost Galaxy this year. As you say, I'm glad it doesn't stick around for too long, but I'm also glad it exists.



franandaj said:


> Nice Halloween update.  Its a little surreal to read since I was out there yesterday and the parks are way beyond that season.
> 
> I would not have been with you on either of the food choices. I despise olives and flank has to be one of my least favorite desserts slice neither one appeals to me, but I'm glad you enjoyed the sandwich. That bites that they were out of beignets!  Sacrilege!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing more about your adventures!



It's a little bizarre to be still writing about that season too, but I keep falling further and further behind... Oops.

I feel like olives are definitely a "love 'em or hate 'em" food as I know a lot of people who are with you in the "hate 'em" category, but Tracy and I LOVE them. Flan in general we could take or leave, but we were hoping the pumpkin would add to the flavor. And I was mad that they were out of the pumpkin beignets too, but we luckily got them not too much later. Phew!



DnA2010 said:


> DH loves the Goof, great costume he has there!!
> Love the turkey hat but Tracy does Not look impressed!!



We really enjoyed Goofy's costume as well.

And I think Tracy was mostly just not impressed that I made her put the turkey hat on AND pose for a picture


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 144
Sugar and Spice​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Look at all that Halloween-ie things in your pictures.  Hard to believe it's nearly 5 ago!

That pot bellied stove in Starbucks *almost* looks like an old fashion coffee pot.  

I hope you managed to get stuff done in DCA.


----------



## franandaj

Now you're making me miss all the special Halloween treats at DLR!

We're going to be going out there for an evening sometime soon, perhaps we can say "hi" if you two are out there.  It's almost getting to be time that you two have to renew your APs, isn't it?


----------



## APears

The bookrest is one of my favorite places in all of Disneyland! The castle walk through is awesome but can get so crowded sometimes.

I'll bet Tracy is happy that BTMRR is up tomorrow!


----------



## RGirl

Still following along!  Loving all the DLR Halloween pics. I really think we'll have to make it down to see Halloween-time at DL this year.  

Can't wait for more!


----------



## disneymania0711

I heard the new Starbucks opened in Cali DTD.  Thought about you guys!  Lol.

It's looks really neat.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Look at all that Halloween-ie things in your pictures.  Hard to believe it's nearly 5 ago!
> 
> That pot bellied stove in Starbucks *almost* looks like an old fashion coffee pot.
> 
> I hope you managed to get stuff done in DCA.



I can't believe how the time has flown since Halloween. Before we know it, the season will be upon us again!

And you're right about the pot bellied stove!



franandaj said:


> Now you're making me miss all the special Halloween treats at DLR!
> 
> We're going to be going out there for an evening sometime soon, perhaps we can say "hi" if you two are out there.  It's almost getting to be time that you two have to renew your APs, isn't it?



Definitely send me a text when you'll be in the parks, and we'd love to say hi if we're around! We did indeed renew our passes about a month ago now, so we're well into year two at this point! 



APears said:


> The bookrest is one of my favorite places in all of Disneyland! The castle walk through is awesome but can get so crowded sometimes.
> 
> I'll bet Tracy is happy that BTMRR is up tomorrow!



Agreed on both the Book Rest and the Castle Walkthrough.

And Tracy was VERY excited for BTMRR (as was I!). We've gone on it four times so far 



RGirl said:


> Still following along!  Loving all the DLR Halloween pics. I really think we'll have to make it down to see Halloween-time at DL this year.
> 
> Can't wait for more!



I'm glad that you're still reading along  You really do need to make it down for Halloween. It's a must-do! Hope you keep enjoying 



disneymania0711 said:


> I heard the new Starbucks opened in Cali DTD.  Thought about you guys!  Lol.
> 
> It's looks really neat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We still need to go check out the new Starbucks. I've seen pictures on Twitter and it does look really beautiful! Maybe this weekend...


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 145
One Last Farewell​


----------



## PrincessInOz

You got pictures of the Court of Angels.  It will definitely be something to remember.

Nice pictures of the afternoon and congrats on that TSM score.


----------



## Luisa

Those fall colours are gorgeous! One day I'll have to go during Halloween just for the rich colours. Pumpkin spice anything from Starbucks is my favourite, sadly they closed the only store near where I live.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

More lovely photos.  As you know I've been following your adventures for quite some time and I'm really enjoying all your details about Disneyland.  Living in UK we always get our Disney fix from Disney Paris and occasional trips to Disney world.  We have got a trip in the planning stage to go back to WDW next April which I'm so excited about.  Disney Land was never in my future because it is such a long flight however my DD and I have now started thinking about a trip to Hawaii in 2017 (after a lot of very hard saving) and combining it with a shortish stay somewhere on the way there and way back hopefully taking in Disney Land.  I am so excited to think that me may get to visit our third Disney resort and have got a lot of time to research and plan.  If this trip does come off I will be even more grateful that you have shared so many details about a park I knew so little about, keep those details coming because they could feature heavily in our future trip planning lol xx


----------



## franandaj

Im so glad you got your last pictures in the Court of Angels. We did that in August. I think it's sad that Disney has taken such a beautiful and iconic place away from most parkgoers. 

Im glad that there are Starbucks in the parks. Though I've never been to the one in DL, I've been to the one in DCA a few times.

Next time we go I'll text you and see if you're out there.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> You got pictures of the Court of Angels.  It will definitely be something to remember.
> 
> Nice pictures of the afternoon and congrats on that TSM score.



I was really glad we got our pictures in the CoA too. I definitely miss the peace and quiet that area always afforded--especially on busy days!

I don't know how I did that well on Toy Story, but I've only matched it one or two other times.  Now we haven't done that ride in probably 3 or 4 months, so I doubt I'd be at the top of my game anymore!



Luisa said:


> Those fall colours are gorgeous! One day I'll have to go during Halloween just for the rich colours. Pumpkin spice anything from Starbucks is my favourite, sadly they closed the only store near where I live.



The fall colors were definitely beautiful! Sometimes it's easy to forget that Disney's floral department makes the colors that way rather than them happening naturally  I guess that's a sign that they're doing a good job!

I can't imagine not having Starbucks nearby!!!  We love going at least once a week...



tinkerbells mum said:


> More lovely photos.  As you know I've been following your adventures for quite some time and I'm really enjoying all your details about Disneyland.  Living in UK we always get our Disney fix from Disney Paris and occasional trips to Disney world.  We have got a trip in the planning stage to go back to WDW next April which I'm so excited about.  Disney Land was never in my future because it is such a long flight however my DD and I have now started thinking about a trip to Hawaii in 2017 (after a lot of very hard saving) and combining it with a shortish stay somewhere on the way there and way back hopefully taking in Disney Land.  I am so excited to think that me may get to visit our third Disney resort and have got a lot of time to research and plan.  If this trip does come off I will be even more grateful that you have shared so many details about a park I knew so little about, keep those details coming because they could feature heavily in our future trip planning lol xx



I'm so glad to hear that we've swayed you toward trying out Disneyland!!  I guarantee that you will not be disappointed if your trip ends up working out! I'll gladly keep sharing our fun adventures, and I hope they can play into your own trip plans soon! 



franandaj said:


> Im so glad you got your last pictures in the Court of Angels. We did that in August. I think it's sad that Disney has taken such a beautiful and iconic place away from most parkgoers.
> 
> Im glad that there are Starbucks in the parks. Though I've never been to the one in DL, I've been to the one in DCA a few times.
> 
> Next time we go I'll text you and see if you're out there.



I definitely agree with you about it being sad that Disney took away the CoA. I don't really know why they feel the need to make so many things exclusive for Club 33 members when they know that 99.9% of parkgoers will never be in that category. We were also sad to learn that the Lily Belle is now off limits too. We never got to ride it! 

I'm glad about Starbucks too, and I'm especially glad that they are both very well-themed. It doesn't feel like going there takes you out of the Disney "world," which I'm very happy about.

Hopefully we'll get to finally meet up sometime soon!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 146
Jane​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice park visit.  Love the "conjure a villain".  That's so cool.

Biscuit is so cute.  Glad that he enjoyed his stay with you.

Your total days spent at DLR is sure creeping up.  That's a great count and it sure gives you an indication of how valuable that AP is.


----------



## franandaj

So this update shows me that you know far more about the special events that go on at DL than we do and take much better advantage of them.  We have no idea about the stuff that goes on in the arena.

But it looks like you guys had a great time with all the folks and that you had a wonderful time. With the animals and the characters.

What was the car you were driving?  We are into classic cars and have a few just curious what you were driving?


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Nice park visit.  Love the "conjure a villain".  That's so cool.
> 
> Biscuit is so cute.  Glad that he enjoyed his stay with you.
> 
> Your total days spent at DLR is sure creeping up.  That's a great count and it sure gives you an indication of how valuable that AP is.



We thought Conjure a Villain was really fun too! I hope they bring it back this year.

Biscuit is indeed adorable. We still check in on him every so often after we got close during that week.

Our days really were ticking up at that point. I'm sure we're well over 100 now 



franandaj said:


> So this update shows me that you know far more about the special events that go on at DL than we do and take much better advantage of them.  We have no idea about the stuff that goes on in the arena.
> 
> But it looks like you guys had a great time with all the folks and that you had a wonderful time. With the animals and the characters.
> 
> What was the car you were driving?  We are into classic cars and have a few just curious what you were driving?



They've been doing some great little events in the Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree area over the last several months. It seems like there's always something new and exciting. The Halloween makeover was definitely the most involved one we've seen though, and it was a lot of tun.

The car with the clock was actually just the rental we had while we were in CO, so it was far from a classic (I think probably a 2013 Chrysler of some sort). We just thought it was so funny that the clock made it look like they were trying a little too hard, which is why I took the picture!


----------



## tayalltheway

Part V
October-December 2013

Chapter 147
What About Bob?​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the picture of Tracy and Twilight.

Another great update at DLR.  I love your backyard playground.  So nice to see you two hang out there.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the picture of Tracy and Twilight.
> 
> Another great update at DLR.  I love your backyard playground.  So nice to see you two hang out there.



I love it too! "Backyard playground" is a good way to describe how we treat the parks!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 148
DAS Good

Click here to read more.​


----------



## AussieMumma

Biscuit is super cute! I think the two of you need to get yourselves a pet, you are such huge animal lovers 
Great to hear you've had no issues with the DAS.
We are finally only 6 sleeps away from Disneyland


----------



## PrincessInOz

So glad that DAS worked out for you.  And sweet of Tracy to head to the park on DAS-D-day so you didn't have to stress to much about it.  

And its great that Crooky didn't hold a grudge.  One of my cats does and she has a l-o-n-g memory.  I've learnt to stay on her good side.


----------



## BirdyGirl85

Huh, I was at Disneyland with my husband and one of our friends when you two were there, we went October 3 through 6.  We had no idea Gay Days was going on then, or really knew there was a such a thing.  It was crazy busy...  But at least our friend got to see Fantasmic and fireworks, basically the main reasons we went to Disneyland on a weekend.


----------



## tdashgirl

That is really good news about the DAS.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieMumma said:


> Biscuit is super cute! I think the two of you need to get yourselves a pet, you are such huge animal lovers
> Great to hear you've had no issues with the DAS.
> We are finally only 6 sleeps away from Disneyland



We definitely want a pet, but we'd have to move AND we currently travel too often for it to be a good idea. For now, we just pretend that Crooky is our cat... 

I'm glad we haven't had any problems with the DAS too!

And most importantly, that's awesome that you'll be here so soon!!  Make sure to say hi if you see us while you're in the parks!



PrincessInOz said:


> So glad that DAS worked out for you.  And sweet of Tracy to head to the park on DAS-D-day so you didn't have to stress to much about it.
> 
> And its great that Crooky didn't hold a grudge.  One of my cats does and she has a l-o-n-g memory.  I've learnt to stay on her good side.



I'm very glad it all worked out too! It was certainly a weight off of my shoulders.

We've learned that Crooky NEVER holds a grudge. He always comes over within 5 minutes of us getting home from a trip, even if we've been gone for like 2 weeks. He just wants the attention because no one else really gives it to him...



BirdyGirl85 said:


> Huh, I was at Disneyland with my husband and one of our friends when you two were there, we went October 3 through 6.  We had no idea Gay Days was going on then, or really knew there was a such a thing.  It was crazy busy...  But at least our friend got to see Fantasmic and fireworks, basically the main reasons we went to Disneyland on a weekend.



Ya, it's certainly not super obvious when Gay Days is going on. I think a lot of guests don't realize that it's even happening just like you didn't. Agreed that it was very busy that weekend, but I'm glad that you and your friend got to see Fantasmic and fireworks 



tdashgirl said:


> That is really good news about the DAS.



Definitely good news


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 149
Thirteen​


----------



## BirdyGirl85

tayalltheway said:


> Ya, it's certainly not super obvious when Gay Days is going on. I think a lot of guests don't realize that it's even happening just like you didn't. Agreed that it was very busy that weekend, but I'm glad that you and your friend got to see Fantasmic and fireworks



Well I meant I didn't know about it before we planned our trip.    Once we were there that day, we definitely noticed something different with so many people wearing red shirts...    But yeah we heard about Gay Days through people there that day.  I just meant I never heard about the event before that day.

October weekends have become so busy at Disneyland...  I much prefer the weekdays when the crowds aren't so big...  But we did part of the trip during the weekend so our friend could see Fantasmic and the fireworks since that was his first visit to Disneyland.  I am really glad that California Adventure has World of Color every night, even on weeknights when they close earlier.    Makes it nicer for the people who want to go during the weekdays, that at least some of the night shows are offered then.  (I know in the summer they are every night, but I was talking about other times of the year)


----------



## tdashgirl

That black spider cake pop looks amazing and sounds delicious.  Too funny about the black stains though  

October weekends at DL are crazy now.  They used to be so mellow not that long ago!!!  I love all the stuff they have there now, but not the crowds!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm a little bit behind with your trip report/life report but I'm so excited that it's Halloween time!! Halloween season is our favorite time to visit WDW but we've never been to dl's Halloween

Can't wait to live vicariously through you 2!

Also, looks like I'm headed back to DL in the beginning of June! Yay for me!  Anything that's new in the parks in the last year or so that you'd recommend?

Oh and also...did guys adopt Crookshanks!?  When did this happen.  Geez I need to go back and read.


----------



## disneymania0711

Love the Dapper Dans pic.  That's a keeper!!


----------



## franandaj

That picture with you and the Dapper Dans is great!

I'm glad that the new DAS is working out for you.  Crooky is very cute!


----------



## Luisa

The black lips were very goth! Totally appropriate for Halloween!


----------



## tayalltheway

BirdyGirl85 said:


> Well I meant I didn't know about it before we planned our trip.    Once we were there that day, we definitely noticed something different with so many people wearing red shirts...    But yeah we heard about Gay Days through people there that day.  I just meant I never heard about the event before that day.
> 
> October weekends have become so busy at Disneyland...  I much prefer the weekdays when the crowds aren't so big...  But we did part of the trip during the weekend so our friend could see Fantasmic and the fireworks since that was his first visit to Disneyland.  I am really glad that California Adventure has World of Color every night, even on weeknights when they close earlier.    Makes it nicer for the people who want to go during the weekdays, that at least some of the night shows are offered then.  (I know in the summer they are every night, but I was talking about other times of the year)



I see what you mean now! I feel like every weekend (not just October) has become so busy at Disneyland at this point... There REALLY isn't an "off-season" anymore. And I agree that I wish they would offer things like Fantasmic and fireworks during the week... I'm glad World of Color is available every night, but I do prefer Fantasmic.



tdashgirl said:


> That black spider cake pop looks amazing and sounds delicious.  Too funny about the black stains though
> 
> October weekends at DL are crazy now.  They used to be so mellow not that long ago!!!  I love all the stuff they have there now, but not the crowds!



The cake pop was AMAZING and I've craved it many times since then!

Definitely agree with you about October weekends... I wish all those confounded people would just go away and leave Disneyland to us. Is that really too much to ask?? 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm a little bit behind with your trip report/life report but I'm so excited that it's Halloween time!! Halloween season is our favorite time to visit WDW but we've never been to dl's Halloween
> 
> Can't wait to live vicariously through you 2!
> 
> Also, looks like I'm headed back to DL in the beginning of June! Yay for me!  Anything that's new in the parks in the last year or so that you'd recommend?
> 
> Oh and also...did guys adopt Crookshanks!?  When did this happen.  Geez I need to go back and read.



Welcome back!  Halloween Time is AWESOME at Disneyland! Hopefully you can make it out to experience it for yourself sometime!

That's great that you'll be back out in June! I'm trying to think what's new here since last year. Mickey and the Magical Map is pretty good. I don't know if Fantasy Faire was open when you were here last, but we really enjoyed the shows there... Also, of course, the refurbed Big Thunder is fantastic!

We didn't ADOPT Crooky per say. He still has the lady across the way that feeds him, but we do let him in to hang out with us  It's like having a pet without any responsibility 



disneymania0711 said:


> Love the Dapper Dans pic.  That's a keeper!!



Thanks! I was a fan of how it turned out too 



franandaj said:


> That picture with you and the Dapper Dans is great!
> 
> I'm glad that the new DAS is working out for you.  Crooky is very cute!



Thanks! I'm glad the DAS is working out for us as well  And I can't deny that Crooky is adorable 



Luisa said:


> The black lips were very goth! Totally appropriate for Halloween!



Perfect. It's almost as if we planned it that way!


----------



## tayalltheway

Chapter 150
Get Into the Spirit, Let Everyone Hear It​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pics.


Love the one of you with the Dapper Dans and those masks are beautiful.  Fun, fun, fun with Big Thunder Ranch and pumpkin beauties in the shack.
Great pics of the parade.


----------



## Luisa

Love the picture of the monorail, and those pumpkins look amazing!


----------



## APears

I completely feel your pain about the packed October weekends, even when I went after work this past Tuesday it was crazy packed! I know it's Spring Break, but I feel like it has been like this pretty often lately.

Which keychain did you get? I've been contemplating getting a Disney one for some time, but I don't know which are of best quality and not too bulky.

I don't think we have ever sat and watched Soundsational either, but I agree about the Tiana float! It truly looks larger than life.

How is the mac and cheese at Earl? I've always seen it but I've never gotten it.

I am the one on twitter that sent you the thing about the Dachshund races, hopefully you guys can make it sometime, they even have a store centered around Dachshund items and so many of the little dogs roaming around!


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor -- *

I thought I would check in on you, a fellow SoCal resident, and see how you and Tracy fared during tonight's earthquake!  Do you still have power?  I was seeing some news reports that said that certain areas of Orange County lost power for a bit.  

I know that the epicenter was much closer to where you live than where I live -- and where I live it literally felt like the shaking and rolling just kept going and going and going, so I can only imagine what you guys felt.  I don't think I've ever felt a quake that _seemed_ to last as long as this one, and I've lived in SoCal my entire life.  It wasn't the strongest quake I've ever felt (Northridge still takes the cake on that one), but the one tonight just wouldn't stop rolling!  I was already jumpy and skittish from just having watched two of the _Paranormal Activity_ movies back-to-back, so this tremor just sent me over the edge!

You know, a really unsettling thing that all of the local news channels do now -- and you have probably noticed it -- is keep their in-studio camera trained on a seismograph, so that we viewers can watch the little needle start crazily scribbling back and forth when another quake is coming.  In the old days of quakes in SoCal we never saw a live seismograph.  

So while I was watching two anchor people talk about the quake, I had one eye on that darn seismograph in the corner of the screen and I started to get uneasy when I saw the lines getting darker and longer.  I was thinking, "Oh no!  There's another big one!"

And it turned out to be a replay of what the seismograph looked like when the the 5.1 quake happened earlier!  They tricked me!  It made me so mad!  They replay the "live" seismic action and make people panic!

The other unsettling thing is that when the reporters high-tail it to Cal Tech or wherever and grill the scientists, we, the viewers, can hear the Cal Tech in-house 4-second warning alarm going off if the ground begins shaking again.  While resident expert Lucy Jones was speaking and giving us the details of tonight's 5.1 quake, all of a sudden their warning alarm started blasting in the background and she said, "There's another one happening now...it's about a 2.0 or so..."

Maybe it's just me, but...hearing a loud siren at Cal Tech and seeing the seismo needle scribbling wildly all over the paper just doesn't put me at ease!


----------



## franandaj

Those pumpkins always amaze me, they do such a great job on carving them!

The spider cake pop sounds yum!   We never actually eat our treats in the park, we're usually too full from whatever else we've eaten so we have to take them home for later.

Your masks were very cute.  I'm so glad that we have an Earl of Sandwich now, it makes going there at WDW less of a mystique.  

So do you guys have any plans to be there on Wednesday next week?  I'm meeting up with a DIS friend for the day and thought we could say "hi" if you're out there.  Not sure how late we'll make it but at least until 7PM or so.  Probably a little longer.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Heard about the quake here as well.  Hope everyone in SoCal is safe.


----------



## tdashgirl

The pumpkins at DL are one of my all-time favorite things to see there.  This year we are going to FL during the fall for the 1st time and I will miss those pumpkins! Maybe I'll have to work out a visit ... hmmmm ....


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Just wanted to say I'm still reading along, and enjoying every update!

We hope to get to Disneyland during the Halloween season in 2015. Our trip to WDW this year will more than use up the vacation budget for awhile as you can imagine.


----------



## heaven2dc

Sherry E - I felt it where I live and felt uneasy all evening!  I was sitting on the couch and it felt like the apartment building was swaying back and forth.  The 4.1 quake a week or so before felt more like a jolt but this one definitely lasted longer.  

I hope Taylor and Tracy are okay and didn't suffer any damage!  I also couldn't keep my eyes off of the seismograph lol   Living in SoCal sure has been an adventure the past two years!  I really need to go back down to Disneyland - would love to run into some Diser's there sometime!  I just had an interview for Disney Reservation Sales Agent this past week and am waiting for an email or phone call for the panel interview.  Hopefully I'll get the job as it would be a dream come true and what fun to be able to help plan Disney vacations!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Love the one of you with the Dapper Dans and those masks are beautiful.  Fun, fun, fun with Big Thunder Ranch and pumpkin beauties in the shack.
> Great pics of the parade.



Thanks! We had a really fun time coloring the masks and taking pictures with the pumpkin folk at BTR. And I was glad we finally watched the parade!



Luisa said:


> Love the picture of the monorail, and those pumpkins look amazing!



The pumpkin artists are just phenomenal! I have no idea how they can be so talented with such a bizarre medium.



APears said:


> I completely feel your pain about the packed October weekends, even when I went after work this past Tuesday it was crazy packed! I know it's Spring Break, but I feel like it has been like this pretty often lately.
> 
> Which keychain did you get? I've been contemplating getting a Disney one for some time, but I don't know which are of best quality and not too bulky.
> 
> I don't think we have ever sat and watched Soundsational either, but I agree about the Tiana float! It truly looks larger than life.
> 
> How is the mac and cheese at Earl? I've always seen it but I've never gotten it.
> 
> I am the one on twitter that sent you the thing about the Dachshund races, hopefully you guys can make it sometime, they even have a store centered around Dachshund items and so many of the little dogs roaming around!



It's funny that you would mention Spring Break feeling so crowded because this week has actually been extremely light crowdwise. I don't think Disney expected it to be so (relatively) dead because they have Fantasmic! and fireworks every night and are staying open till midnight. I'm not complaining about the lack of crowds, mind you, but it's just interesting that even Disney can't seem to figure out when people are going to show up these days...

This is the keychain that I got. It's not my favorite of all the ones they have, but I like it and I wanted something that wouldn't be very bulky.





I recommend taking the time out to watch Soundsational at least once. We definitely enjoyed it more than I thought we would considering we'd already basically seen the whole thing walking by hundreds of times.

So I can't really remember the Mac and Cheese from EoS that well, but I asked Tracy just now and she recalls it being delicious. I know I didn't have any complaints, but it doesn't stand out in my mind that well 6 months later...

Thanks for sending me the Dachshund info! I need to look at the schedule again to find out the dates for April! It all sounds like so much fun 



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor -- *
> 
> I thought I would check in on you, a fellow SoCal resident, and see how you and Tracy fared during tonight's earthquake!  Do you still have power?  I was seeing some news reports that said that certain areas of Orange County lost power for a bit.
> 
> I know that the epicenter was much closer to where you live than where I live -- and where I live it literally felt like the shaking and rolling just kept going and going and going, so I can only imagine what you guys felt.  I don't think I've ever felt a quake that _seemed_ to last as long as this one, and I've lived in SoCal my entire life.  It wasn't the strongest quake I've ever felt (Northridge still takes the cake on that one), but the one tonight just wouldn't stop rolling!  I was already jumpy and skittish from just having watched two of the _Paranormal Activity_ movies back-to-back, so this tremor just sent me over the edge!
> 
> You know, a really unsettling thing that all of the local news channels do now -- and you have probably noticed it -- is keep their in-studio camera trained on a seismograph, so that we viewers can watch the little needle start crazily scribbling back and forth when another quake is coming.  In the old days of quakes in SoCal we never saw a live seismograph.
> 
> So while I was watching two anchor people talk about the quake, I had one eye on that darn seismograph in the corner of the screen and I started to get uneasy when I saw the lines getting darker and longer.  I was thinking, "Oh no!  There's another big one!"
> 
> And it turned out to be a replay of what the seismograph looked like when the the 5.1 quake happened earlier!  They tricked me!  It made me so mad!  They replay the "live" seismic action and make people panic!
> 
> The other unsettling thing is that when the reporters high-tail it to Cal Tech or wherever and grill the scientists, we, the viewers, can hear the Cal Tech in-house 4-second warning alarm going off if the ground begins shaking again.  While resident expert Lucy Jones was speaking and giving us the details of tonight's 5.1 quake, all of a sudden their warning alarm started blasting in the background and she said, "There's another one happening now...it's about a 2.0 or so..."
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but...hearing a loud siren at Cal Tech and seeing the seismo needle scribbling wildly all over the paper just doesn't put me at ease!



Now that it's taken me so long to respond to this, you're probably thinking that we were traumatized by the earthquake and hightailed it out of here 

We did indeed feel it, but it was nowhere near as scary as I had built up earthquakes to be in my mind. It took us probably 5 seconds to realize what was going on, and then we dropped to the ground but didn't even have time to crawl toward the nearest door frame or piece of sturdy furniture for cover before the rolling had already stopped. I think the extent of our "damage" was that one of our Vinylmations toppled over (the HORROR!) 

I'm glad that we didn't even think to turn on the news after the quake because I'm sure that it would have unsettled me more than anything else (especially considering the coverage you're talking about). Instead I just took to Twitter and the DL Cats had a lot of fun being snarky about the earthquake. I think it's good we were at home for our first quake rather than in Disneyland or anywhere else. Neither Tracy nor I freaked out at all, and it definitely felt like an initiation of sorts-- welcome to California!

I think I've only felt one big aftershock (the next day), though Tracy has had a few more at the office this week.

Other than getting a little shaken up, did you avoid any damage?



franandaj said:


> Those pumpkins always amaze me, they do such a great job on carving them!
> 
> The spider cake pop sounds yum!   We never actually eat our treats in the park, we're usually too full from whatever else we've eaten so we have to take them home for later.
> 
> Your masks were very cute.  I'm so glad that we have an Earl of Sandwich now, it makes going there at WDW less of a mystique.
> 
> So do you guys have any plans to be there on Wednesday next week?  I'm meeting up with a DIS friend for the day and thought we could say "hi" if you're out there.  Not sure how late we'll make it but at least until 7PM or so.  Probably a little longer.



The pumpkins are fantastic. I don't even know how they do such a good job!

I highly recommend the spider cake pop if they return this year. I understand not eating your treats in the parks, but we can never muster the restraint to hold off for more than a minute or so before digging in! 

Definitely glad we have an EoS here now too. It feels like such an ordeal to head to the one at WDW, and now we can use that meal slot for something a little more unique the next time we go.

Of course I didn't check the DIS for several days and missed your message about being in the parks yesterday  I know I keep saying it, but NEXT TIME!



PrincessInOz said:


> Heard about the quake here as well.  Hope everyone in SoCal is safe.



Safe and well here! From what I've heard, there weren't even any injuries in the quake. 



tdashgirl said:


> The pumpkins at DL are one of my all-time favorite things to see there.  This year we are going to FL during the fall for the 1st time and I will miss those pumpkins! Maybe I'll have to work out a visit ... hmmmm ....



I'm sure WDW in the fall will be awesome, but I agree that you'll probably need to arrange at least one quick visit to check out the pumpkins here 



Dizzy4DL said:


> Just wanted to say I'm still reading along, and enjoying every update!
> 
> We hope to get to Disneyland during the Halloween season in 2015. Our trip to WDW this year will more than use up the vacation budget for awhile as you can imagine.



So glad to hear you're still reading and enjoying 

I'm sure that a WDW trip is quite expensive enough for the year, but hopefully you'll get to experience Halloween Time here someday soon! 



heaven2dc said:


> Sherry E - I felt it where I live and felt uneasy all evening!  I was sitting on the couch and it felt like the apartment building was swaying back and forth.  The 4.1 quake a week or so before felt more like a jolt but this one definitely lasted longer.
> 
> I hope Taylor and Tracy are okay and didn't suffer any damage!  I also couldn't keep my eyes off of the seismograph lol   Living in SoCal sure has been an adventure the past two years!  I really need to go back down to Disneyland - would love to run into some Diser's there sometime!  I just had an interview for Disney Reservation Sales Agent this past week and am waiting for an email or phone call for the panel interview.  Hopefully I'll get the job as it would be a dream come true and what fun to be able to help plan Disney vacations!



As I was telling Sherry E above, we felt it but it really wasn't too bad here. No damage and didn't even leave us too rattled. We didn't feel the one the week before at all.

That's awesome that you're in the running for a Disney Reservation Agent job! Hope the interview process goes well  I totally understand being excited about the prospect of planning Disney vacations for a living! Sounds great!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats on new handsets.  Hope you're enjoying the new cameras.  

All things cone-sidered, that cone looks delicious!

YAY for Tracy breaking 200K for the second time.  I love all her passport poses.  Hilarious.

You both look so happy with Duffy.  Love the pillowpet; and I would have been like the little girl....running out of the store before payment.


----------



## nukephd

I just finished catching up. This is by far the most epic TR I have ever read on the Dis, and I have been reading the Dis since 2006 (I changed my handle recently and don't post as much as I used to, hence the reason my join date doesn't reflect that). I never ventured to the DL boards until I moved out to socal less than a year ago, so most of the TRs have been on the WDW boards. Thanks for posting everything on here. It has been a great read!

Also, I saw on your twitter that you just road California Screamin' for the first time. Nice! I hope you enjoyed it. I just rode it for the first time last Saturday, and I loved it. I used to go to WDW at least annually because I'm a former east coaster, but now my wife and I have a premium AP to DL/DCA since moving to socal for my residency training. I have only been to DL twice so far. Our first time was two Saturdays ago (we only go on Saturdays since it takes about 1 hour and 15 minutes to get there from La Jolla). 

I look forward to reading your future posts


----------



## AbbyMarie

Still following along and really enjoying your continued report as usual.  It makes me so happy to read about your DL adventures!  I would love to live in SoCal and go to DL as often as I wanted...sigh...maybe someday   I would love to follow you on twitter...but I can't find you.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## tdashgirl

the passport photos!


----------



## heaven2dc

the Duffy bear!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Yay---an update!!!!

We've never tried the chicken verde cone, but after your pic and review, it's on the list for May!

Love the Grizzly Peak with Moon pic---absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on new handsets.  Hope you're enjoying the new cameras.
> 
> All things cone-sidered, that cone looks delicious!
> 
> YAY for Tracy breaking 200K for the second time.  I love all her passport poses.  Hilarious.
> 
> You both look so happy with Duffy.  Love the pillowpet; and I would have been like the little girl....running out of the store before payment.



Definitely still fans of our new phones (though they don't feel as new now that it's been 6 months!)

 Good cone pun!

Tracy's passport photos were awesome. We just recently took mine for my renewal, and they weren't anywhere near as epic...

And yep, we are DEFINITELY Duffy fans! 



nukephd said:


> I just finished catching up. This is by far the most epic TR I have ever read on the Dis, and I have been reading the Dis since 2006 (I changed my handle recently and don't post as much as I used to, hence the reason my join date doesn't reflect that). I never ventured to the DL boards until I moved out to socal less than a year ago, so most of the TRs have been on the WDW boards. Thanks for posting everything on here. It has been a great read!
> 
> Also, I saw on your twitter that you just road California Screamin' for the first time. Nice! I hope you enjoyed it. I just rode it for the first time last Saturday, and I loved it. I used to go to WDW at least annually because I'm a former east coaster, but now my wife and I have a premium AP to DL/DCA since moving to socal for my residency training. I have only been to DL twice so far. Our first time was two Saturdays ago (we only go on Saturdays since it takes about 1 hour and 15 minutes to get there from La Jolla).
> 
> I look forward to reading your future posts



 Thanks so much for reading! I truly can't imagine catching up from the beginning at this point so I definitely commend your commitment!!

That's awesome that you and your wife have recently become DL locals as well after being WDW vets (sounds familiar)! I'm sure you can definitely appreciate how fantastic it is to have a pass 

If you ever see us in the parks on one of your Saturday trips, please say hi! We'd love to meet you. 



AbbyMarie said:


> Still following along and really enjoying your continued report as usual.  It makes me so happy to read about your DL adventures!  I would love to live in SoCal and go to DL as often as I wanted...sigh...maybe someday   I would love to follow you on twitter...but I can't find you.  Have a great weekend!



I'm so glad you're still enjoying reading along. It's definitely still an adventure pretty much every day! Hopefully someday you'll get to try it out too. 

I'm @tayalltheway on Twitter, just like here. I'm not really that active at all though (except for when I'm helping out my furry friends over at @disneylandcats).



tdashgirl said:


> the passport photos!



Thanks! I thought they were all great options. So many to choose between!



heaven2dc said:


> the Duffy bear!



He's got a permanent place on our bed (though he's a little large, so we usually kick him off at night). 



Cheshirecatty said:


> Yay---an update!!!!
> 
> We've never tried the chicken verde cone, but after your pic and review, it's on the list for May!
> 
> Love the Grizzly Peak with Moon pic---absolutely beautiful!



I know, I've been slacking on updates recently. Too much life getting in the way!

You absolutely need to try the Chicken Verde Cone. Definitely one of my DCA favorites.

And thanks, I liked how the Grizzly moon picture turned out as well


----------



## franandaj

tayalltheway said:


> We did indeed feel it, but it was nowhere near as scary as I had built up earthquakes to be in my mind. It took us probably 5 seconds to realize what was going on, and then we dropped to the ground but didn't even have time to crawl toward the nearest door frame or piece of sturdy furniture for cover before the rolling had already stopped. I think the extent of our "damage" was that one of our Vinylmations toppled over (the HORROR!)



Welcome to California, that's how most earthquakes go.  I was unfortunately blocks from the epicenter of the Northridge earthquake.  I am not traumatized, been through quite a few mild ones, but I kind of have a good feeling now when they are big and when they are not. 


Next time I know I'll be in the parks is the Wednesday after Easter, meeting up with another DISer!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the scared face on Space.

You know....that's the first time I've seen a pumpkin that's not orange.  The Cheshire Cat is great.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Loved the space mountain picture! We tried to pose for a space ship earth picture by holding a stuffed figment and hooter (captain eo) in front of our faces but the program didn't accept them and we got the stock photos: (


Speaking of space ship earth, do you guys ever get cravings to go back to WDW or are you pretty content with DL?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Thanks *for posting the pics of "Minnie's Fly Girls", *Taylor*!

We were *so sad *when they cancelled that show---we used to catch it every chance we could---Loved it!


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor -*

A quick drive-by post from me...

I wanted to tell you that, once again, I was influenced by your TR adventures.  Previously, as you may recall, based on your review I decided to try Tangaroa Terrace in December (and it was a successful meal). 

Today I took on egg hunting in Disneyland and California Adventure!  Ever since I saw your egg-hunting photos from last year, I knew I had to try out that new (for me) activity at DLR -- but I wasn't sure if DLR would bring back the egg hunting this year.  Easter is my 3rd favorite holiday (you know what the first two holidays are!), so imagine my glee when I learned that there would be an egg hunt in DL and in DCA!   And a Springtime Roundup!!!!!

So, in short, your TR sent me on the hunt for eggs in both parks -- which was so much fun -- and it looked like many other folks had the same idea!  Those maps were being waved around by lots of people.   What a great activity to do in the parks, even if some of the eggs are very easy to find.

Oh, and the Springtime Roundup is great too -- I love love love the "egg characters" on display!  It makes sense that one of the egg artists is also one of the brilliant pumpkin carvers at the Carnival during Halloween Time (though the eggs are all fake).


----------



## projectGemini

My wife and I are moving to the Los Angeles area this upcoming july, and I have to say, this ongoing TR has REALLY gotten me even more excited for the adventures we have awaiting us! Thanks for putting this up, and I look forward to reading it for a long time!


----------



## franandaj

I hope you two are OK. It's been a little while since you've popped in here.

I hope you're having a Happy Easter.


----------



## bstarprincess37

Hi I just came across your trip report and wanted to let you know I am now following along . My DH and I are considering a move to SoCaL so I really appreciate reading about your transition there and all of your disney adventures.


----------



## MalkaR

I'm living precariously through your posts now that I live on the East Coast. Please keep them coming!


----------



## petals

Love the duffy bear. I need that pillow pal. We're going to California for the first time in November


----------



## eas423

Hey Taylor, I've enjoyed reading your stories thus far, thanks for sharing them! Just wanted to check in and see if things were ok?


----------



## Dizzy4DL

It's been a month since your last update, hope everything is okay. Check in with us when you can.


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## Sherry E

I don't follow Taylor on Twitter -- mainly because I don't have a Twitter account, which would help if I want to follow people! -- but I thought that some of the DIS'ers here follow him?    Have there been any tweets?

I am assuming/hoping that this lack of DISboards activity is a good thing, and it means that Taylor and Tracy have been busy with lots of activities and wonderful things going on.


----------



## Daisybelle

Sherry E said:


> I don't follow Taylor on Twitter -- mainly because I don't have a Twitter account, which would help if I want to follow people! -- but I thought that some of the DIS'ers here follow him?    Have there been any tweets?
> 
> I am assuming/hoping that this lack of DISboards activity is a good thing, and it means that Taylor and Tracy have been busy with lots of activities and wonderful things going on.



I follow him on Instagram and he has posted some pictures on his Disneyland Cats account, but that's about it.  So at least that's proof of life!  Sort of.  I've been worried too!


----------



## franandaj

I just sent him a text. Hopefully he'll reply or come here to say hello. Perhaps Sherry is right and they have just been busy.


----------



## tayalltheway

Hi All,

Sorry for the lack of communication over the last month or so. I didn't mean to make you all worried. Things... haven't been great, but it's not really anything that I want to share over the Internet. 

Sorry to be so cryptic, but just know that Tracy and I are both healthy and doing relatively well. I really appreciate all of your friendship and concern.

At the moment, I'm not sure what the fate of this trip report is going to be, but I do know I probably won't be updating for the next month at least. As I'm sure you all understand, sometimes life gets in the way of "Disney life."

You are all awesome, and I can't thank you enough for following along with this report for so long.

-Taylor


----------



## Daisybelle

Hi Taylor,  Sorry you have hit a rough patch.    Just know we are sending you positive thoughts and hope that life settles down for you and Tracy.  it was a delight to read along on your adventures while you were able to share.  That was very generous of you!  Maybe we'll see you in the parks this summer.


----------



## Linda67

Hope everything works out for you both, take care and thanks for this awesome TR
I just know you will bounce back with updates one day


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm so glad to hear that you guys are doing OK.  Sending you lots of  that whatever it is, it will pass soon and life will be better than before.


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Thanks for the update, Taylor. I totally understand (more than you can know) about life getting in the way of things like this. I will be sending positive thoughts your way, I hope whatever is going on evens out soon. You are a good writer, and your report always brought a smile to my face, even on the bad days.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

Hi Taylor glad to hear that you are ok and really hope that what ever is happening in your lives right now sorts itself out.  Hopefully you are still able to enjoy some Disney magic even if you can't manage to post on here.  If and when you do find your way back to the Disboards we'll all be hear waiting for you keen to share your next adventure. Take care of yourself and Tracy xx


----------



## we3peas

Love your pictures from Halloween. We were there for that week and loved the park. Didn't think we would since WDW is in our backyard so to speak, but I loved truly park hopping at DL.

Hope everything is well with you guys and I look forward to any updates that come from you.


----------



## franandaj

We're just glad to know that you're Ok. I totally understand about real life getting in the way of things.  I hope you get through this patch of life as painlessly as possible and if you choose to come back here and share with us we'll be happy to read along.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Sending positive thoughts your way.  Hope everything works out for you and Tracy.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Keep well, Taylor and Tracy.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Take good care of yourselves, *Taylor and Tracy*, and know that we are thinking of you, and sending our very best wishes your way!


----------



## Pesky

Glad to hear you are okay and sorry you've hit a bad spot.  Hope things improve.  Take care!


----------



## disneyhopeful4

Best wishes!


----------



## BirdyGirl85

Taylor and Tracy, I hope that whatever is going on, that things will get better.


----------



## Luisa

Thinking of you both and hoping things improve for you soon!


----------



## DharmaLou

I saw on Tracy's Twitter that you were packing to move - I hope all is ok!


----------



## BirdyGirl85

I hope all is ok too.  

Thinking about you two moving to Southern California with no jobs promised for you there when you moved, sometimes I look online at the prices of apartments near Disneyland and find studios that are not so much more then the rent we are paying right now...  Ha, I guess I'm day dreaming about living near Disneyland and being able to go whenever I want.


----------



## Caboosey

Hope you're having fun on your Disney Cruise, and hope all is well!


----------



## Sherry E

Caboosey said:


> Hope you're having fun on your Disney Cruise, and hope all is well!



Is that where Taylor and Tracy are?  On a Disney cruise?  Or are they moving (which was the conclusion I came to after reading DharmaLou's above post)?  Or both?

Taylor said a couple of weeks ago in this thread that things had not been great, but that he didn't want to go into details on the Internet and that he wouldn't get back to this TR for at least a month.   

...But a Disney cruise sounds pretty great to me...so I am confused!  I hope they're on a cruise.  That sounds like a lot of fun, and I would be curious to read about how it all came about because I don't think it has been mentioned in this thread (or has it and I just missed it)??


----------



## franandaj

Sherry E said:


> Is that where Taylor and Tracy are?  On a Disney cruise?  Or are they moving (which was the conclusion I came to after reading DharmaLou's above post)?  Or both?
> 
> Taylor said a couple of weeks ago in this thread that things had not been great, but that he didn't want to go into details on the Internet and that he wouldn't get back to this TR for at least a month.
> 
> ...But a Disney cruise sounds pretty great to me...so I am confused!  I hope they're on a cruise.  That sounds like a lot of fun, and I would be curious to read about how it all came about because I don't think it has been mentioned in this thread (or has it and I just missed it)??



Perhaps they booked on the cruise that just went from San Diego to Vancouver and then their landlord sold the condo and they HAVE to move.  I'm in the middle of a move and it's pretty stressful, but we own both the properties.  I can't even imagine if there was an outside force setting our deadline to move. 

Here we are all making up stories about what is going on!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

They are on a cruise to Alaska as we speak.  And it looks like they are moving too.


----------



## DharmaLou

According to her Instagram they're moving back to Boulder.


----------



## Sherry E

franandaj said:


> Perhaps they booked on the cruise that just went from San Diego to Vancouver and then their landlord sold the condo and they HAVE to move.  I'm in the middle of a move and it's pretty stressful, but we own both the properties.  I can't even imagine if there was an outside force setting our deadline to move.
> 
> Here we are all making up stories about what is going on!



I know!  It's all a big mystery and we have to put the pieces of the puzzle together!

Yes, moving is horrible.  I've had to move in the past when someone else set the deadline, which was bad, but I wasn't moving out of state.  That seems like it would be 100 times worse.




Dizzy4DL said:


> They are on a cruise to Alaska as we speak.  And it looks like they are moving too.



Well, the cruise part of whatever is going on sounds like it's a great thing!  The rest... I guess we'll find out?



DharmaLou said:


> According to her Instagram they're moving back to Boulder.



Will the title of this TR suddenly change to, "_We Moved to Boulder!  Now What_?" ??

I am hoping that the move is somehow for good reasons and not for bad ones, although it certainly seems as though it may have been unexpected as of a couple of months ago?  They had barely even been settled for very long.

(_Don't mind us, Taylor and Tracy -- we'll just continue discussing you while you're not here_!)


----------



## Luisa

I hope whatever it is that has happened is not so bad that it puts a dampener on them having a fun cruise. Whether planned or unplanned I always find moving an unpleasant experience so I have sympathy for you both on that.   

Taylor and Tracey, I just want to say that no matter what, you have this great big thread full of wonderful, caring and sympathetic friends who are all on your team and wishing you nothing but the best!  

PS on a purely selfish note, I will miss the Crookshanks updates..


----------



## PrincessInOz

Good luck TnT.  You're a dynamite couple.    Hope everything works out for you.  :hugs:


----------



## Pesky

Luisa said:


> PS on a purely selfish note, I will miss the Crookshanks updates..



I have to agree and am secretly hoping Crookshanks makes the move too...


----------



## Caboosey

Sherry E said:


> Is that where Taylor and Tracy are?  On a Disney cruise?  Or are they moving (which was the conclusion I came to after reading DharmaLou's above post)?  Or both?
> 
> Taylor said a couple of weeks ago in this thread that things had not been great, but that he didn't want to go into details on the Internet and that he wouldn't get back to this TR for at least a month.
> 
> ...But a Disney cruise sounds pretty great to me...so I am confused!  I hope they're on a cruise.  That sounds like a lot of fun, and I would be curious to read about how it all came about because I don't think it has been mentioned in this thread (or has it and I just missed it)??



I follow them on Instagram, and they're on a cruise to Alaska right now.  Don't know anything else about the move or whatever.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

Gotta love a good mystery ...  

I do hope all is ok, and I will certainly miss their updates if it is true that they are moving away.  Anyway, whatever is going on in their lives I wish them all the very best.


----------



## ArielLunchBox

I just happened upon this TR and I've had a really great time reading it. Taylor, you're a wonderful writer and I loved the detail and following your story and your guys' dream. I was especially enthralled with all the posts about the D23 expo... I had no idea about how huge it was or the types of panels but it sounds awesome and I may try to find my way to make it to the 2015 one based on your report!

That said, I hope everything is okay and resolves itself. Thank you for writing this and I hope you'll continue to share updates in the future!


----------



## poohbear2

Hope everything is going well with you guys also. I really love this thread and I wish I had the courage at your age  to make that big move.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

tayalltheway said:


> Real Life Update  June 30, 2014
> So
> 
> 
> I wont leave you in too much suspense when it comes to the question Im sure youre all wondering about. Yes, we decided to steal the cat and bring him with us. Okay, steal is the wrong word. We actually asked the woman who fed him in CA whether she would be okay with us taking him, and she was glad that he would have the opportunity to have a good home. Crookshanks is now completely an indoor cata fact that he was very mad about for a week but has now seemingly gotten used to.
> 
> ​



This was exactly what I was curious about! 

I'm glad you're both ok and I'm looking forward to reading the final entries into this TR and also your new one on the cruise. 

Thanks for taking the time to write about your adventures, I sure have enjoyed the ride! 

On a side note, I have just finished watching the first season of Nashville and loved it ... I always enjoyed hearing what you and Tracy were watching.


----------



## tinkerbells mum

So glad things are working out for you both, well 3 of you including Crookshanks . It's great you will still be able to visit Disney on a fairly regular basis. Whatever happens you had a great experience of having Disney as a neighbour for 18 months and made some amazing memories there. Best of luck with this new chapter in your lives xx


----------



## Luisa

I'm so glad to hear you're both happy and all is well and so excited you got to take Crookshanks with you!


----------



## AussieMumma

I'm so glad things are looking up for you both, and fantastic news about Crookshanks!!
I'm heading straight over to your cruise thread


----------



## Daisybelle

Sorry to hear that you had a rough start to your year!  I'm glad you are settling into your new life and still have Disneyland trips to look forward to.  

I look forward to your Disney adventures on your new blog!


----------



## sanibel93

Good luck to you and Tracy back in Colorado. Glad you will still be going to Disneyland once in awhile. Thanks for your blog on Disneyland. It made our first trip to Disneyland more enjoyable because of what I learned from it.


----------



## Sherry E

*Taylor -- *

I'm so glad you checked in here with us!  It's good to know that you and Tracy are happy with the Colorado move and feel that it was the right decision (despite being excited about "moving to Disneyland," not so very long ago).  I think that we would all hate to imagine that you had to move against your wishes.  The fact that you guys are okay with the move is a relief!

I also think it's wonderful that you will still be able to come out to Disneyland fairly often throughout the year, and that it will remain a big part of your lives.  Just in case you don't get here during Halloween Time or the holidays again _this_ year, at least you were able to experience both seasons during your time in Anaheim, and you will again at some point in the future.

I know you were planning on ending this TR thread with your December 2013 adventures (and I can't wait to read about your DLR holiday experiences), but I wouldn't be at all opposed to seeing a few Disneyland Springtime Roundup/Easter 2014 photos -- if you and Tracy were able to go to DLR for the Springtime/Easter festivities before getting caught up in moving and your cruise and all of that.   I don't know if you saw it, but back in April I posted here that your 2013 Easter egg hunt photos inspired me to take on the egg hunts in both DL and DCA this year, and I loved them!   I also spent a bit of time at the Springtime Roundup and gazed in awe at the "egg art," but I feel like I also didn't get to see as much of the Roundup and the egg art as I would have liked to see, so hopefully you went there and took photos!

In the meantime, I will bookmark your Wordpress blog and I will subscribe to your Disney Cruise TR thread!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Glad to hear from you! What are your Instagram names? I want to see your pics!


----------



## franandaj

Well, I'm glad to know that you and Tracy are happy and safe back in Boulder, but I'm sorry that I never got to meet you out at DL. I'll look forward to hearing about the rest of 2013 in your reports.


----------



## Disneyluvr

Taylor, so glad you came and updated. It's good to hear that you and Tracy are well. It's been a great ride living out your adventures with you and I hope you continue to update every once on a while. Can you post your instagram again?


----------



## BirdyGirl85

I'm glad you and Tracy are happy with your decision to move back to Colorado, and that you got a pet kitty out of all of this.    I'm sure it was hard to move away from Disneyland, but I'm sure it is nice to back with friends and family again.  I know I miss my mom and her dog in Oregon.  Hopefully your next Disneyland visit wont be too far in the future.  You two still have valid AP's?


----------



## Dizzy4DL

I'll admit that I had some idea of this as I follow you on Twitter. And while I'll miss your regular DL updates, I'm glad that you are both happy. I'll be following along on whatever adventures you post, both here and on your blog. Take care!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for the update, Taylor.  Good luck to you and Tracy and I hope you're all settled in Boulder again.


----------



## tayalltheway

AussieDisneyNut said:


> This was exactly what I was curious about!
> 
> I'm glad you're both ok and I'm looking forward to reading the final entries into this TR and also your new one on the cruise.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write about your adventures, I sure have enjoyed the ride!
> 
> On a side note, I have just finished watching the first season of Nashville and loved it ... I always enjoyed hearing what you and Tracy were watching.



 I knew I wasn't too far off base thinking people would be wondering about the cat! He's sleeping at my feet as I write these responses. 

I'm glad that you're joining us over on the cruise trip report thread! Hopefully you'll enjoy it too!

We've heard lots of good things about Nashville! It might need to go on the list of upcoming shows. And don't worry, I plan to keep up my running commentary about what we're watching/reading/etc on the new blog. I have no idea if it's interesting to the majority of people, but I always have fun sharing!



tinkerbells mum said:


> So glad things are working out for you both, well 3 of you including Crookshanks . It's great you will still be able to visit Disney on a fairly regular basis. Whatever happens you had a great experience of having Disney as a neighbour for 18 months and made some amazing memories there. Best of luck with this new chapter in your lives xx



I think it's a good way for everything to work out. Hopefully we'll still get plenty of Disney fixes while enjoying our lovely hometown! And living in OC was certainly an experience we'll never forget! 



Luisa said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're both happy and all is well and so excited you got to take Crookshanks with you!



 We're glad things are going well too. And we're glad to have the kitty!



AussieMumma said:


> I'm so glad things are looking up for you both, and fantastic news about Crookshanks!!
> I'm heading straight over to your cruise thread



Yay! 



Daisybelle said:


> Sorry to hear that you had a rough start to your year!  I'm glad you are settling into your new life and still have Disneyland trips to look forward to.
> 
> I look forward to your Disney adventures on your new blog!



Sometimes that's just how things go...  I'm glad we're back on track for a better second half of the year. Hope you enjoy reading the new blog! 



sanibel93 said:


> Good luck to you and Tracy back in Colorado. Glad you will still be going to Disneyland once in awhile. Thanks for your blog on Disneyland. It made our first trip to Disneyland more enjoyable because of what I learned from it.



I'm so glad that our experiences were able to make your first Disneyland trip as magical as possible! And I'm glad that we'll still have access to the parks fairly often, even if they're not right next door! 



Sherry E said:


> *Taylor -- *
> 
> I'm so glad you checked in here with us!  It's good to know that you and Tracy are happy with the Colorado move and feel that it was the right decision (despite being excited about "moving to Disneyland," not so very long ago).  I think that we would all hate to imagine that you had to move against your wishes.  The fact that you guys are okay with the move is a relief!
> 
> I also think it's wonderful that you will still be able to come out to Disneyland fairly often throughout the year, and that it will remain a big part of your lives.  Just in case you don't get here during Halloween Time or the holidays again _this_ year, at least you were able to experience both seasons during your time in Anaheim, and you will again at some point in the future.
> 
> I know you were planning on ending this TR thread with your December 2013 adventures (and I can't wait to read about your DLR holiday experiences), but I wouldn't be at all opposed to seeing a few Disneyland Springtime Roundup/Easter 2014 photos -- if you and Tracy were able to go to DLR for the Springtime/Easter festivities before getting caught up in moving and your cruise and all of that.   I don't know if you saw it, but back in April I posted here that your 2013 Easter egg hunt photos inspired me to take on the egg hunts in both DL and DCA this year, and I loved them!   I also spent a bit of time at the Springtime Roundup and gazed in awe at the "egg art," but I feel like I also didn't get to see as much of the Roundup and the egg art as I would have liked to see, so hopefully you went there and took photos!
> 
> In the meantime, I will bookmark your Wordpress blog and I will subscribe to your Disney Cruise TR thread!



Yep, things ended up working out for the best, I think! The fact that we can still enjoy heading to the parks often while feeling more "at home" here is definitely nice. And I think we'll definitely make it a goal to head out for both the Halloween and Christmas decorations!

Once I get to the end of 2013 on here, I think I'll just post a random array of pictures from the beginning of 2014, and I'll be sure to include some Easter ones. We didn't get to do the egg hunt ourselves this year, but I'm glad you enjoyed it!!

I'm glad you'll be joining us over on the cruise TR/blog. Hopefully you'll enjoy hearing about those adventures as well 



tlenzendorf said:


> Glad to hear from you! What are your Instagram names? I want to see your pics!



I'm @tayalltheway87 and Tracy is @troberts8. Neither of us are GREAT at posting photos often, but we try 



franandaj said:


> Well, I'm glad to know that you and Tracy are happy and safe back in Boulder, but I'm sorry that I never got to meet you out at DL. I'll look forward to hearing about the rest of 2013 in your reports.



I know!! We tried so hard too!! Oh well, maybe one of our trips out to CA will match up with one of your visits to the parks and we can finally make it happen. Hope you enjoy hearing about the rest of our adventures! 



Disneyluvr said:


> Taylor, so glad you came and updated. It's good to hear that you and Tracy are well. It's been a great ride living out your adventures with you and I hope you continue to update every once on a while. Can you post your instagram again?



I'm so glad you've enjoyed hearing about everything, and I hope you'll continue to read along as I continue recounting our recent adventures. Our Instagram names are @tayalltheway87 and @troberts8. Hopefully you'll enjoy the pictures over there 



BirdyGirl85 said:


> I'm glad you and Tracy are happy with your decision to move back to Colorado, and that you got a pet kitty out of all of this.    I'm sure it was hard to move away from Disneyland, but I'm sure it is nice to back with friends and family again.  I know I miss my mom and her dog in Oregon.  Hopefully your next Disneyland visit wont be too far in the future.  You two still have valid AP's?



Honestly, I think the move would have been a lot more difficult if we hadn't been able to bring the cat  As is, we're pretty happy with it, and it sounds like you can definitely understand the appeal of being back home. Our APs are valid thru February, so we've still got plenty of time to enjoy them!



Dizzy4DL said:


> I'll admit that I had some idea of this as I follow you on Twitter. And while I'll miss your regular DL updates, I'm glad that you are both happy. I'll be following along on whatever adventures you post, both here and on your blog. Take care!



I'm glad we're happy with the move too haha. We didn't know how it would pan out while we planned it, but it's ended up feeling like the right choice! I hope you enjoy reading along on the new blog! Just because we don't live at Disneyland anymore, you can't expect our shenanigans to come to an end! 



PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for the update, Taylor.  Good luck to you and Tracy and I hope you're all settled in Boulder again.



Thanks! Things are going well here in Boulder, and we're already planning our next trip out to OC (hopefully within the month). I'm thinking it'll be the best of both worlds!


----------



## tdashgirl

SO glad to hear it wasn't something awful and that life is just taking you guys in a different direction.  

I know it must have been amazing to be DL locals.  But I have to say, doing the good neighbor hotel thing is not bad at all 

I'll head over to your blog


----------



## kelmac284

Hello I just started reading your report and I am only to NYE 2012 at this point but by looking at this last page it seems you have since moved back to CO.  I haven't read the whole report so I am sure it will all make sense when I get to that point but I just wanted to say I think you two are the cutest and I think that you will make awesome parents someday if that is in your plans.  But either way you seem so fun and such a great match.

I just love reading your reports and it is like reading a book and am so enjoying it but the main reason I wanted to post is to remark that we too were there during NYE of 12 and I was so tickled to read that you were freezing.  Being form CO and also NY and to hear that even YOU thought it was cold made me feel good.  NYE is my daughter's birthday and that year was her 13th bday.  We had ALWAYS had a bucket list of things to do on her birthday to make her feel special as ever since she was small it was impossible to plan a party on her actual day.  So we said that as she aged she would like having a birthday on that day and on the "big" ones we would make sure and do something amazing.  So for her turning into a teen we said we would brave the crowds to do Disney.  

We got to the parks practically at opening because we were told it would get to capacity.  We didn't do a whole lot all day because of course everything was packed and a few hours before midnight we found a spot by IASW to watch.  However it got SO freezing that even with coats and blankets we couldn't hold out.  We ended up leaving around 11 much to my daughter's chagrin but made it back to our room by midnight to watch the fireworks on tv.  And it was probably for the best as we were headed to the rose parade the next day.  

But I was so glad to hear that you were also freezing because everyone said we were crazy and I don't think they believed us that it was that cold LOL.

Anywho really enjoying your report and looking forward to continued reading.


----------



## kelmac284

WHEW you are an amazing story teller and it took me almost 2 days but I just finished.  I must say I am sad that it is "over" because I have so enjoyed reading along but it sounds like everything worked out for the best.  I am so glad you took the kitty as I am the mom of 2 kitties that are my best buds.  I also agree that probably being home near your families esp with your health issues must be very comforting.  As they say there is no place like home.  As much as you loved Disney there is nothing like family and being home where you grew up.

I hope that someday you continue with the rest of the year as I have so enjoyed reading along and I think you should keep a regular blog of your adventures.  I love your pictures and your writing and have so enjoyed following along.

Good luck to you and Tracy and I hope all is well!!


----------



## travln1234

Hello, Taylor.  I just finished reading all of your trip reports!  I originally found the cruise report and work my way back from there.  We also took a trip on the Wonder, the first week of June.  I'm debating whether or not to publicly publish my own "trip report" (which was a blog set up for family to see our photos), even if it's not nearly as detailed as more traditional reports.

I thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts and blog, and while I did enjoy all of the Disney, of course, I have to say that I really enjoyed reading about your trips to other places, as well.  I hope you will continue to do so via your blog.  I have put the animal sanctuary in Colorado on my list of things to visit when I'm there to visit my sister (Denver area).

Anyway, just wanted to give a shout out to say thanks for the detailed reports and keep it up, please!


----------



## Pesky

Glad to hear things are working out for you guys.  And glad to hear Crookshanks got to tag along as I was becoming very fond on him via your posts (particularly after having just made 20 different wands for DD's Harry Potter-themed bday party -- you become more enamored with HP stuff after the 5th or 6th wand).  And who knows -- maybe we'll see you around here sometime!  Hope all continues to go well!


----------



## franandaj

Since we never met up as "locals", give me a heads up when you will be in the park.  One of my biggest fun times of getting out the parks is when DISers come to town and I can plan a trip to the park.  Fran usually doesn't come with me for those trips and I can be much more flexible.  Depending on the demands of the day, I sometimes bring the scooter or not.  Like if we're just planning coffee, a meal or drinks, I'll walk.  Anything more and I need it so that I can walk for the next day and week.

I have a meet planned with some folks from Visalia tomorrow and folks from Delaware in two weeks.  Since I don't have a "real job" and my life is flexible I can usually meet up with people when I have advance notice.  It does help that I will be in town. Fran's health has been better this year and she has planned a rigorous travel schedule for us, but you never know what our dates might be like and they may match up!

Best to both of you!


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> SO glad to hear it wasn't something awful and that life is just taking you guys in a different direction.
> 
> I know it must have been amazing to be DL locals.  But I have to say, doing the good neighbor hotel thing is not bad at all
> 
> I'll head over to your blog



I think what we've learned through the experience is that we don't have to be locals to enjoy the parks the way we want to. It was a great experience to be able to immerse ourselves in Disney, but now we're glad to be able to look forward to frequent trips out instead. 

I'm glad that you are checking out the blog. Hopefully you've been enjoying reading along about Alaska!



kelmac284 said:


> Hello I just started reading your report and I am only to NYE 2012 at this point but by looking at this last page it seems you have since moved back to CO.  I haven't read the whole report so I am sure it will all make sense when I get to that point but I just wanted to say I think you two are the cutest and I think that you will make awesome parents someday if that is in your plans.  But either way you seem so fun and such a great match.
> 
> I just love reading your reports and it is like reading a book and am so enjoying it but the main reason I wanted to post is to remark that we too were there during NYE of 12 and I was so tickled to read that you were freezing.  Being form CO and also NY and to hear that even YOU thought it was cold made me feel good.  NYE is my daughter's birthday and that year was her 13th bday.  We had ALWAYS had a bucket list of things to do on her birthday to make her feel special as ever since she was small it was impossible to plan a party on her actual day.  So we said that as she aged she would like having a birthday on that day and on the "big" ones we would make sure and do something amazing.  So for her turning into a teen we said we would brave the crowds to do Disney.
> 
> We got to the parks practically at opening because we were told it would get to capacity.  We didn't do a whole lot all day because of course everything was packed and a few hours before midnight we found a spot by IASW to watch.  However it got SO freezing that even with coats and blankets we couldn't hold out.  We ended up leaving around 11 much to my daughter's chagrin but made it back to our room by midnight to watch the fireworks on tv.  And it was probably for the best as we were headed to the rose parade the next day.
> 
> But I was so glad to hear that you were also freezing because everyone said we were crazy and I don't think they believed us that it was that cold LOL.
> 
> Anywho really enjoying your report and looking forward to continued reading.





kelmac284 said:


> WHEW you are an amazing story teller and it took me almost 2 days but I just finished.  I must say I am sad that it is "over" because I have so enjoyed reading along but it sounds like everything worked out for the best.  I am so glad you took the kitty as I am the mom of 2 kitties that are my best buds.  I also agree that probably being home near your families esp with your health issues must be very comforting.  As they say there is no place like home.  As much as you loved Disney there is nothing like family and being home where you grew up.
> 
> I hope that someday you continue with the rest of the year as I have so enjoyed reading along and I think you should keep a regular blog of your adventures.  I love your pictures and your writing and have so enjoyed following along.
> 
> Good luck to you and Tracy and I hope all is well!!



Thanks so much for reading all about our great adventure! I'm glad that we weren't the only ones who felt like NYE 2012-13 was crazy cold too. It was borderline miserable at times!

We are certainly glad to be back home near family and old friends. That was the element that was always missing from SoCal, and we'd just gotten to the point in our lives where we were ready to get back to the place and people we know and love.

I certainly still plan on picking back up and finishing off our 2013 stories sometime soon. In the meantime, I have been trying to keep up with what we're currently up to over on my blog, so I recommend checking it out. Thanks again for reading 



travln1234 said:


> Hello, Taylor.  I just finished reading all of your trip reports!  I originally found the cruise report and work my way back from there.  We also took a trip on the Wonder, the first week of June.  I'm debating whether or not to publicly publish my own "trip report" (which was a blog set up for family to see our photos), even if it's not nearly as detailed as more traditional reports.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts and blog, and while I did enjoy all of the Disney, of course, I have to say that I really enjoyed reading about your trips to other places, as well.  I hope you will continue to do so via your blog.  I have put the animal sanctuary in Colorado on my list of things to visit when I'm there to visit my sister (Denver area).
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to give a shout out to say thanks for the detailed reports and keep it up, please!



I'm so glad that you found this report from our cruise adventure!  Thanks so much for reading along! I'm always a proponent of sharing vacation adventures, so I'd say go for it and put up your June trip report!

I'm certainly planning to keep up with posting about our non-Disney-related adventures as well as our Disney travels on the blog. Hopefully you'll enjoy reading about all of those. And I'm so glad to hear that we were able to put the Wild Animal Sanctuary on your radar. I hope you enjoy it as much as we did!



Pesky said:


> Glad to hear things are working out for you guys.  And glad to hear Crookshanks got to tag along as I was becoming very fond on him via your posts (particularly after having just made 20 different wands for DD's Harry Potter-themed bday party -- you become more enamored with HP stuff after the 5th or 6th wand).  And who knows -- maybe we'll see you around here sometime!  Hope all continues to go well!



 I think we all started to become enamored with Crookshanks. He has a way of weaseling into one's heart. Hopefully we'll get to see you around in the parks when we're out there sometime! Thanks for continuing to read along with all these reports 



franandaj said:


> Since we never met up as "locals", give me a heads up when you will be in the park.  One of my biggest fun times of getting out the parks is when DISers come to town and I can plan a trip to the park.  Fran usually doesn't come with me for those trips and I can be much more flexible.  Depending on the demands of the day, I sometimes bring the scooter or not.  Like if we're just planning coffee, a meal or drinks, I'll walk.  Anything more and I need it so that I can walk for the next day and week.
> 
> I have a meet planned with some folks from Visalia tomorrow and folks from Delaware in two weeks.  Since I don't have a "real job" and my life is flexible I can usually meet up with people when I have advance notice.  It does help that I will be in town. Fran's health has been better this year and she has planned a rigorous travel schedule for us, but you never know what our dates might be like and they may match up!
> 
> Best to both of you!



I'd love that. Tracy and I will be in town next week, but I'm not 100% sure what our park schedule is going to be because it's more of a work trip. If you happen to be around, though, we'd love to say hi. Otherwise we're planning to at least be back in October and December (if not more often), so we should still have plenty of opportunities. I'm glad to hear that Fran's health is doing well this year and you're getting out and about as much as possible!


----------



## tayalltheway

Hi all! I just posted an update over on my blog that sums up some of what Tracy and I (and the cat) have been up to for the last couple months. Check it out if you're interested!

I also really _am_ planning to pick this report back up and see it through till the end of 2013 sometime in the near future. Thanks for sticking with me


----------



## Luisa

Just had a quick read of your update, I'm really glad to see you both settled and happy and the new place looks great! I don't think I ever told you I've been keeping my dad (who I care for) updated with your reports, especially with the pictures and news about the different cats, so he was really happy to see Crooky looking very contented in his new home. I'll have to make sure I set aside a little more time after dinner tonight to read the rest of the blog, and I'm very much looking forward to the rest of this trip report when you get a chance to finish it.


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks for the update.  I subscribed to your blog and have gotten a few of the updates about your cruise and such.  Sometimes I wonder if I get them all but I am def following along.  Yay


----------



## kelmac284

Yep sure enough I clicked on your link and not only did I see your life update but also a BUNCH of stuff on the cruise thread I missed.  So frustrating.  I don't always get emails with updates about the Dis either.  Well glad I checked and loved the life update.  What a cute place you have and looks so cozy with nice views.  Loved seeing Cruikshanks and Stupey.

You have such a great writing style and love the pics so def will enjoy hearing more updates!!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Hi, Taylor!  I had been quietly following along this thread. I had discovered it 2-3 weeks ago.  I was probably on page 50 (or was it 30's)...sorry, but I really don't remember.  Today I peeked to the last page and was sooooo shocked that you moved back to Colorado.

I read your entire TR on DCL in one hour!!!! (maybe less).  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I posted a comment on it for you to see.

Hope you and Tracy are doing well.  Thank you for sharing your experiences with everyone!


----------



## Linda67

I haven't commented for ages but I am still reading and glad to hear that you are both well and enjoying being home with friends and family 
I shall be checking out your Alaska TR!


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Just had a quick read of your update, I'm really glad to see you both settled and happy and the new place looks great! I don't think I ever told you I've been keeping my dad (who I care for) updated with your reports, especially with the pictures and news about the different cats, so he was really happy to see Crooky looking very contented in his new home. I'll have to make sure I set aside a little more time after dinner tonight to read the rest of the blog, and I'm very much looking forward to the rest of this trip report when you get a chance to finish it.



Thanks for continuing to read along, and that's great that you can share news of our shenanigans with your dad. I'm glad to hear he's gotten invested in the story of our little kitty. 



kelmac284 said:


> Thanks for the update.  I subscribed to your blog and have gotten a few of the updates about your cruise and such.  Sometimes I wonder if I get them all but I am def following along.  Yay





kelmac284 said:


> Yep sure enough I clicked on your link and not only did I see your life update but also a BUNCH of stuff on the cruise thread I missed.  So frustrating.  I don't always get emails with updates about the Dis either.  Well glad I checked and loved the life update.  What a cute place you have and looks so cozy with nice views.  Loved seeing Cruikshanks and Stupey.
> 
> You have such a great writing style and love the pics so def will enjoy hearing more updates!!



No idea why you aren't getting updates about the cruise, but I'm glad you were able to catch up! We're big fans of our new place (and our new cat) too. Thanks so much for continuing to read along 



pepe3penelope said:


> Hi, Taylor!  I had been quietly following along this thread. I had discovered it 2-3 weeks ago.  I was probably on page 50 (or was it 30's)...sorry, but I really don't remember.  Today I peeked to the last page and was sooooo shocked that you moved back to Colorado.
> 
> I read your entire TR on DCL in one hour!!!! (maybe less).  I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I posted a comment on it for you to see.
> 
> Hope you and Tracy are doing well.  Thank you for sharing your experiences with everyone!



 I'm sure our move back to CO seemed to come out of nowhere for most of our readers, but it's seemed like a good decision so far. Thanks so much for migrating over to the DCL trip report. I'm glad you've been enjoying that one as well 



Linda67 said:


> I haven't commented for ages but I am still reading and glad to hear that you are both well and enjoying being home with friends and family
> I shall be checking out your Alaska TR!



Hi Linda!  I'm so glad to hear you're still reading along. Hopefully you'll enjoy hearing about our Alaska adventure as well!


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Oh my...  I'm so sorry about the medical issues. I can sympathize, I've been in and out with doctors myself lately.

I heard about the fruit being recalled, and had a moment of panic. But ours weren't from that batch. So sorry Tracy went through that.

Glad they figured out what your rash was before any serious treatment took place.


----------



## franandaj

I know that you don't like the DIS and I can respect that.  I checked out your blog and it is better than most in that the pictures are actually a size that I could see them and actually look at your pictures.  However, I tried to find a beginning and everything was out of order.  Unfortunately, this Old Fogie can't seem to navigate your blog well enough to figure out where I want to start reading from and got totally frustrated and lost.

I'm sorry the DIS doesn't work for you young whippersnappers, us old folks seem to navigate it quite well.  I guess that is another thing that will eventually go by the wayside as well.....

Also unfortunately we are gone this next week and are in Cleveland until Sat the 16th.  Maybe on your trip in Oct and if you plan your cards right maybe even PIO as well!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing your news Taylor.  Looks like ups and downs in real life.  Hope you are both over your mystery sicknesses.


----------



## kelmac284

So sorry to hear about your illnesses.  I too was worried about the affected fruit when I heard that and was afraid we had eaten some but none of us got sick that I know of although after we came back from Mexico beginning of June we were all sick like that for almost a month and we were fine the entire time we were on vacay and were very careful of what we ate while there so wondered if it might have somehow been the fruit.

As always anxious for your next report.


----------



## tdashgirl

thanks for dropping in


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> Oh my...  I'm so sorry about the medical issues. I can sympathize, I've been in and out with doctors myself lately.
> 
> I heard about the fruit being recalled, and had a moment of panic. But ours weren't from that batch. So sorry Tracy went through that.
> 
> Glad they figured out what your rash was before any serious treatment took place.



Oh well, that's life... Sorry to hear you've had medical issues as well though. And I'm glad that all of our conditions have slowly been resolving themselves.



franandaj said:


> I know that you don't like the DIS and I can respect that.  I checked out your blog and it is better than most in that the pictures are actually a size that I could see them and actually look at your pictures.  However, I tried to find a beginning and everything was out of order.  Unfortunately, this Old Fogie can't seem to navigate your blog well enough to figure out where I want to start reading from and got totally frustrated and lost.
> 
> I'm sorry the DIS doesn't work for you young whippersnappers, us old folks seem to navigate it quite well.  I guess that is another thing that will eventually go by the wayside as well.....
> 
> Also unfortunately we are gone this next week and are in Cleveland until Sat the 16th.  Maybe on your trip in Oct and if you plan your cards right maybe even PIO as well!



I definitely don't have anything against the DIS. Just getting to the point with everything I've posted here through the years that I'd rather have a central location to keep it all organized.

Sorry you've been having trouble navigating the blog. After reading your comment, I tried to simplify the navigation at the top and made the link to the Trip Reports page more obvious. From there, you can click on the report you want to read and get right to the Table of Contents. Hopefully you'll give it another shot! 

Hopefully we can make a meet up work out in October or December. I hope you had a fun time in Cleveland!



PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing your news Taylor.  Looks like ups and downs in real life.  Hope you are both over your mystery sicknesses.



Always happy to share our goings on. Life seems to always have it's ups and downs, doesn't it? Tracy is definitely better, and my rash has almost entirely gone away, so fingers crossed that it doesn't pop up again!



kelmac284 said:


> So sorry to hear about your illnesses.  I too was worried about the affected fruit when I heard that and was afraid we had eaten some but none of us got sick that I know of although after we came back from Mexico beginning of June we were all sick like that for almost a month and we were fine the entire time we were on vacay and were very careful of what we ate while there so wondered if it might have somehow been the fruit.
> 
> As always anxious for your next report.



Blech, I can't imagine being sick for almost a month!! Sounds awful. After years of hearing about food recalls, I couldn't believe it when one of us was actually affected. I'm glad Tracy is feeling better (and I hope your family all is too!).



tdashgirl said:


> thanks for dropping in



Of course! Thanks for reading!


----------



## DharmaLou

I'm glad all is ok & that Crooky made the trip to CO with you. I'm glad you guys get to go back to Disney fairly regularly still - that's one way of not having TOO many withdrawals! Love the new Toyota. I have a Prius that's not quite 4 years old with about 100K miles on it. They're awesome cars


----------



## tdashgirl

Sorry, I just can't get into Pizza Port --- not a fan of that place at all  Mac and cheese pizza is tempting though


----------



## tayalltheway

sechelt said:


> Yay!  I've missed reading about your adventures in DLR.  The cruise report is good but Disneyland has my heart.



Glad to be helping to satisfy your DLR fix once again! 



DharmaLou said:


> I'm glad all is ok & that Crooky made the trip to CO with you. I'm glad you guys get to go back to Disney fairly regularly still - that's one way of not having TOO many withdrawals! Love the new Toyota. I have a Prius that's not quite 4 years old with about 100K miles on it. They're awesome cars



I like to think Crooky is glad he made the trip with us too, though you never can tell with cats...  And yep, we're still making it out regularly, so we've kept our cravings under control pretty well.

Totally with you on Toyotas. We've put about 20,000 miles on the Matrix and still loving it, and the new Corolla is working out quite well (knock on wood).



tdashgirl said:


> Sorry, I just can't get into Pizza Port --- not a fan of that place at all  Mac and cheese pizza is tempting though



I'm generally with you on Pizza Port. Can't see us ever going back there unless a special like Mac 'n' Cheese returns again. But the A/C sure was nice!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the pumpkin patch pictures.  Looking forward to reading about the Halloween Party.


----------



## BirdyGirl85

It's so much more fun to pick out pumpkins at a pumpkin patch then a grocery store.  So cute that they had baby pigs!


----------



## kelmac284

Cute update.  Loved the piggies and what a cute little patch.  Fall is my FAVE time of year and I love all the trees changing and the pumpkin patches etc.  Looks like a fun day!


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Love the pumpkin patch pictures.  Looking forward to reading about the Halloween Party.



Thanks! It was a fun little attraction. Hope you enjoy the first Halloween Party update!



BirdyGirl85 said:


> It's so much more fun to pick out pumpkins at a pumpkin patch then a grocery store.  So cute that they had baby pigs!



I agree wholeheartedly. It's hard to believe that it's already almost THAT time again this year. Time flies!



kelmac284 said:


> Cute update.  Loved the piggies and what a cute little patch.  Fall is my FAVE time of year and I love all the trees changing and the pumpkin patches etc.  Looks like a fun day!



Glad you enjoyed reading about it. I'm totally with you when it comes to fall. It's the best!


----------



## Luisa

Love the costumes!


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the update and loved your costumes.  Esp yours.  That is so clever about the cats LOL.  We were there almost the exact same time as you last year.  We arrived on the 24th and did the party that Friday or Saturday whenever it was I can't remember.  We have done one at DW and that was our fave.  We did 2 in CA.  One in 07 and one in 09 and if you have done DW's you will know that it wasn't even close.  We were thus looking forward to it being in DL but it was SO crowded.  I love it but we barely had time to do anything.  We spent all our time getting pics with the special characters and doing a bit of trick or treating.  Never did any rides but then we never usually do.  I figure you can go on rides any time so we try to take advantage of the special stuff.

Glad you had fun and looking to the rest of the update.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love your cat costume.  

Tracy looks great...but I do love cats; so from my perspective, you take the cream.


----------



## tayalltheway

Those of you who have followed me for a while know that I'm rarely content without a million projects going on at once, so in addition to my cruise report and this report, I've also started writing about our first visit to Disneyland now that we're back to being tourists instead of locals. It's called No Longer Californians, but Still Annual Passholders, and you can find it here. Hope you'll enjoy reading along!


----------



## pepe3penelope

Wow! Loved your costumes! Tracy looked so beautiful and happy! I loved your cat costume!!! Whenever I see a Disneyland cat, I think of your TR!

I have never gone to the Halloween party because I never wanted to pay for the additional ticket cost. I'm worried about how crowded it looks & squeezing by people w/my 2 kids. I'm glad you had a great time!

I never knew they served Mac n cheese hot dogs! I'll have to show your pic to DH (not that he would eat it. Although I may someday).


----------



## BirdyGirl85

You were a Disneyland Cat, that's great.    I like it, such a clever idea for a costume.  

Looking forward to reading your new report!


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Love the costumes!



Thanks! 



kelmac284 said:


> Loved the update and loved your costumes.  Esp yours.  That is so clever about the cats LOL.  We were there almost the exact same time as you last year.  We arrived on the 24th and did the party that Friday or Saturday whenever it was I can't remember.  We have done one at DW and that was our fave.  We did 2 in CA.  One in 07 and one in 09 and if you have done DW's you will know that it wasn't even close.  We were thus looking forward to it being in DL but it was SO crowded.  I love it but we barely had time to do anything.  We spent all our time getting pics with the special characters and doing a bit of trick or treating.  Never did any rides but then we never usually do.  I figure you can go on rides any time so we try to take advantage of the special stuff.
> 
> Glad you had fun and looking to the rest of the update.



Aw, thanks!  That's funny that you went to the party at almost the exact same time as us. We've never been to the party in WDW, and I've heard that Disneyland's pales in comparison, but we still had a lot of fun. I totally agree with you that it's really hard to fit everything in. We would have loved several more hours to really feel like we could do everything we wanted.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love your cat costume.
> 
> Tracy looks great...but I do love cats; so from my perspective, you take the cream.



Thanks! I'm glad you liked my cat costume 



pepe3penelope said:


> Wow! Loved your costumes! Tracy looked so beautiful and happy! I loved your cat costume!!! Whenever I see a Disneyland cat, I think of your TR!
> 
> I have never gone to the Halloween party because I never wanted to pay for the additional ticket cost. I'm worried about how crowded it looks & squeezing by people w/my 2 kids. I'm glad you had a great time!
> 
> I never knew they served Mac n cheese hot dogs! I'll have to show your pic to DH (not that he would eat it. Although I may someday).



 The Disneyland Cats have become such a cult phenomenon and I love it!

We were totally hesitant about paying extra for the party as well (though at least we don't have kids to pay for/worry about). In our experience, it was definitely worth it, though you have to adjust your expectations. It is VERY crowded, and there's absolutely no way to do everything, but I think that if you can figure out a way to stop worrying about what you're going to miss due to time constraints, then it's a way to have a unique experience at Disneyland that you can't get at any other time of the year.

The mac 'n' cheese hot dogs are EXCELLENT. We've had them several times and they never disappoint, so I would highly recommend it!



BirdyGirl85 said:


> You were a Disneyland Cat, that's great.    I like it, such a clever idea for a costume.
> 
> Looking forward to reading your new report!



Glad you liked the costume  And I hope you keep enjoying this report as well as the new one!


----------



## PrincessInOz

The Halloween Party at DLR seems really nice.  Thanks for sharing your viewpoint of it.  Shame about Chip, Dale and Donald.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Your trip mirrors ours quite a bit.  I guess we were lucky in that when we did our frist trip at DW back in 05 we didn't have massive crowds like they seem to have here.  And of course since it was so close to halloween I am sure that didn't help.  I wonder if the earlier ones like in Sept on a Tues are better?? Although because so many locals go maybe not.  I was a bit bummed though because that entire trip was SO crowded that it made me not really happy about coming then and usually I LOVE Halloween at the parks.  I am also bummed in that you used to get so much MORE before they had the parties.  The characters used to dress up during the day and they had the halloween firework show for everyone.

The longest line we waited in was for Jack and Sally and we didn't even bother with Mickey which bummed me out cuz they were so cute but like you it was super long.  

We are hoping to go next Nov around Vets day and at least will get to see the mansion and hopefully IASWH will be up by then as well.  

I have to admit that the years they did it at DCA there wasn't that many crowds at all but then it was mostly just trick or treating and some characters.  There was no fireworks and just a small character cavalcade.  The parade in DW is worth it alone with the headless horsemen and such.

We too saw the dapper dans (halloween version having a brain fart LOL) But we saw them in the HM.  They just happened to come out on the upper balcony and started singing.  I am so glad I got to see it!

Sounds like you had a great time nonetheless!


----------



## tdashgirl

kelmac284 said:


> I am also bummed in that you used to get so much MORE before they had the parties.  The characters used to dress up during the day and they had the halloween firework show for everyone.
> 
> I have to admit that the years they did it at DCA there wasn't that many crowds at all but then it was mostly just trick or treating and some characters.  There was no fireworks and just a small character cavalcade.


ITA with the above!  Before the parties you used to get a lot in DL with your regular park ticket.  The DCA parties were not as crowded, and yes not as much offerings, but the prices were much much much lower.  Even counting for inflation, I remember them being very reasonable for what you got (lower crowds, trick or tricking, dance parties and character meets).


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> The Halloween Party at DLR seems really nice.  Thanks for sharing your viewpoint of it.  Shame about Chip, Dale and Donald.  Looking forward to more.



It was nice! I'd heard such a mixed bag of reviews that we didn't know if it would be fun or not, but we really enjoyed ourselves. 



kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Your trip mirrors ours quite a bit.  I guess we were lucky in that when we did our frist trip at DW back in 05 we didn't have massive crowds like they seem to have here.  And of course since it was so close to halloween I am sure that didn't help.  I wonder if the earlier ones like in Sept on a Tues are better?? Although because so many locals go maybe not.  I was a bit bummed though because that entire trip was SO crowded that it made me not really happy about coming then and usually I LOVE Halloween at the parks.  I am also bummed in that you used to get so much MORE before they had the parties.  The characters used to dress up during the day and they had the halloween firework show for everyone.
> 
> The longest line we waited in was for Jack and Sally and we didn't even bother with Mickey which bummed me out cuz they were so cute but like you it was super long.
> 
> We are hoping to go next Nov around Vets day and at least will get to see the mansion and hopefully IASWH will be up by then as well.
> 
> I have to admit that the years they did it at DCA there wasn't that many crowds at all but then it was mostly just trick or treating and some characters.  There was no fireworks and just a small character cavalcade.  The parade in DW is worth it alone with the headless horsemen and such.
> 
> We too saw the dapper dans (halloween version having a brain fart LOL) But we saw them in the HM.  They just happened to come out on the upper balcony and started singing.  I am so glad I got to see it!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time nonetheless!



I think the parties pretty much all sell out these days, regardless of how close it is to Halloween, unfortunately... I do agree with you that I sort of wish Halloween would just be like Christmas at Disneylandwhere there isn't a hard-ticketed event and everyone can just enjoy all the offerings. And I'm sure the DCA party would have been nice crowd-wise, though it does sound like there wasn't as much to do.

Glad you got to see the Cadaver Dans. We made it out to see their Limited Time Magic performance at the Mansion as well, and I agree that it was quite fun!

Hope you get to make it out for Halloween Time/the beginning of Christmas next year. I just love Disneyland during all the holidays! 



tdashgirl said:


> ITA with the above!  Before the parties you used to get a lot in DL with your regular park ticket.  The DCA parties were not as crowded, and yes not as much offerings, but the prices were much much much lower.  Even counting for inflation, I remember them being very reasonable for what you got (lower crowds, trick or tricking, dance parties and character meets).



Interesting. Since I can't compare it to the DCA parties, I guess I just don't know what to think.  I will say, though, that I LOVE the _feel_ of Disneyland decorated for Halloween and everything, and I don't know if it would be possible to get that same feeling at DCA...


----------



## tdashgirl

The halloween fireworks are the best!!! Another reason why I was disappointed with the last party I attended --  thanks to winds, they didn't have the "exclusive" fireworks show. You can't control the weather, but seriously, it's a bummer when you miss out on a "party exclusive" which is one of the best fireworks shows Disney puts on (IMO).


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the rest of the halloween party!  I don't know how we missed the little parade.  I think every time it was going on we were somewhere else in a LINE lol.  I do think it is fun and honestly seeing the amazing costumes that the people who attend the party are wearing is pretty amzing right there.  I just wish they would limit the tickets a bit more so it isn't just SO packed.  As you said there just isn't enough time to do it all.

I don't know if or when we will go back to DL for a party because when you are paying for 4 or 5 people it gets pretty spendy but I would love to go to one in DW again someday.  I think you will really like their's.  

As always looking forward to your next update.


----------



## kelmac284

tdash I know what you mean.  You are paying SO much and then when you miss out on something as big as the fireworks it is pretty dissapointing.  We had that happen in DW.  We paid for the xmas party and it poured rain.  We asked about a refund but they refused and said they would only give us tickets for another party.  Only problem is it was our last night and we were leaving.  We live in CA so not like we could come back.  It was VERY dissapointing in that so much was rained out, we were cold and miserable and wet and honestly I didn't like it nearly as much as the halloween one.  Stinks when that happens.


----------



## kelmac284

LOVE those shirts.  Too bad I am on a budget cuz I would def get one.  Very cute!


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> The halloween fireworks are the best!!! Another reason why I was disappointed with the last party I attended --  thanks to winds, they didn't have the "exclusive" fireworks show. You can't control the weather, but seriously, it's a bummer when you miss out on a "party exclusive" which is one of the best fireworks shows Disney puts on (IMO).



That's awful about the fireworks getting cancelled! I know that was our biggest fear when paying all that extra money for tickets...



kelmac284 said:


> Loved the rest of the halloween party!  I don't know how we missed the little parade.  I think every time it was going on we were somewhere else in a LINE lol.  I do think it is fun and honestly seeing the amazing costumes that the people who attend the party are wearing is pretty amzing right there.  I just wish they would limit the tickets a bit more so it isn't just SO packed.  As you said there just isn't enough time to do it all.
> 
> I don't know if or when we will go back to DL for a party because when you are paying for 4 or 5 people it gets pretty spendy but I would love to go to one in DW again someday.  I think you will really like their's.
> 
> As always looking forward to your next update.



There was just always so much going on (and so many people everywhere) so I'm sure there are some things we missed as well. I agree that just looking at other guests' costumes is an attraction in itself!

And you're totally right that the party becomes much less worth the price when you have a big family. Luckily with just the two of us and the AP discount, it wasn't that bad.



kelmac284 said:


> tdash I know what you mean.  You are paying SO much and then when you miss out on something as big as the fireworks it is pretty dissapointing.  We had that happen in DW.  We paid for the xmas party and it poured rain.  We asked about a refund but they refused and said they would only give us tickets for another party.  Only problem is it was our last night and we were leaving.  We live in CA so not like we could come back.  It was VERY dissapointing in that so much was rained out, we were cold and miserable and wet and honestly I didn't like it nearly as much as the halloween one.  Stinks when that happens.



It's definitely frustrating that the parties are so dependent on the weather. I feel like I've heard so many stories about people missing out on parades and/or fireworks because of inclement conditions...



kelmac284 said:


> LOVE those shirts.  Too bad I am on a budget cuz I would def get one.  Very cute!



Thanks! I'll pass your praises along to the cats


----------



## Dizzy4DL

How cute are the goats?! While I was a child my family had a small herd of goats. Mostly, they were wonderful pets. My brother had to milk one everyday, so I'm assuming he didn't think they were all that great.  

I always enjoyed watching them play "king of the hill". One would jump up on a large stump, and one of the others would try to knock him/her off. And I remember how they would randomly (seemingly) come in to shelter. Within an hour a storm would inevitably hit. They were better than the weather channel.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Still following along.

The goats are awesome!  I have a friend that goes to the Philippines to help dig wells, build schools etc as part of his church.  When he goes, I give him about $50.  That will buy a goat for a family.  There are at least 4 goats in that part of the Philippines due to me.  I think that might be as close as I get to keeping goats for myself.


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> How cute are the goats?! While I was a child my family had a small herd of goats. Mostly, they were wonderful pets. My brother had to milk one everyday, so I'm assuming he didn't think they were all that great.
> 
> I always enjoyed watching them play "king of the hill". One would jump up on a large stump, and one of the others would try to knock him/her off. And I remember how they would randomly (seemingly) come in to shelter. Within an hour a storm would inevitably hit. They were better than the weather channel.



That's awesome that you grew up with goats. I'm totally jealous. And we see the ones at Disneyland play "king of the hill" with the barrels sometimes. Always funny to watch. That's also interesting that they apparently have pretty excellent internal barometers!



PrincessInOz said:


> Still following along.
> 
> The goats are awesome!  I have a friend that goes to the Philippines to help dig wells, build schools etc as part of his church.  When he goes, I give him about $50.  That will buy a goat for a family.  There are at least 4 goats in that part of the Philippines due to me.  I think that might be as close as I get to keeping goats for myself.



I'm glad you're still keeping up with all the reports! That's great that you have single-handedly increased the goat population in the Philippines. Maybe someday you'll get to go there yourself and meet them.


----------



## gardengirl2790

Halloween time looks like a lot of fun, although crowded. The popcorn bucket is really cute.


----------



## tayalltheway

Hi all! Just updating to let all you faithful readers know that I've started my Pre-Trip Report for our upcoming land-and-sea DCL/WDW vacation over on a new thread that you can find here. I'd love for you all to weigh in with advice/ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Luisa

That jack-o-lantern looked brilliant. Even though Halloween isn't such a big deal here I'd love to try doing one myself just for fun, and the electric candle is such a great idea.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love your jack-o-lantern.  That's great work by you two.

That popcorn bucket is cute, isn't it?


----------



## Dizzy4DL

Love the pumpkin! 

We've been to Disneyland many times and still haven't tried a bread bowl. It looks so tasty.  Maybe on our next trip.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> That jack-o-lantern looked brilliant. Even though Halloween isn't such a big deal here I'd love to try doing one myself just for fun, and the electric candle is such a great idea.



Thanks!  I think you should definitely go ahead and try to carve one up for yourself. I didn't know that Halloween wasn't a big deal down under.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love your jack-o-lantern.  That's great work by you two.
> 
> That popcorn bucket is cute, isn't it?



Glad you liked it  And yes, we love that popcorn bucket. It's being used as a planter in the window of my office currently.



Dizzy4DL said:


> Love the pumpkin!
> 
> We've been to Disneyland many times and still haven't tried a bread bowl. It looks so tasty.  Maybe on our next trip.



Thanks! You absolutely need to try one of the bread bowls. They're very tasty, and it's nice how they're readily available from a few different locations.


----------



## franandaj

I really would like to read about all your updates.  I hate to say it, but I'm realizing how old and out of touch I am that im having trouble clicking on and following your blog. It not so much the execution,  it's the whole going to another sitemap I don't have enough tine in one day to keep up with TRs on the DIS.  Going to another site adds a whole nother layer. I will come back here when I am laying on the porcheating bon bons and read. Definitely for sure! I'm hoping that is soon!


----------



## Luisa

What great presents! I particularly like the Haunted Mansion throw, and I'm not surprised the Harry Potter shirt gets so many comments- it's so fun. I love the picture of the castle from between the horses ears, I always make sure I get a ride on the horse drawn trolley but never thought about a shot like that, such a different perspective.


----------



## Lauren1027

Whoo! You're almost my birthday twin! My birthday is October 27th. Super awesome gifts from your wife too. Haunted Mansion is my favorite ride and I LOVE Harry Potter so all those gifts are great. Good job, Tracy!


----------



## PrincessInOz

HB Taylor.  Love the gifts you got.  Tracy did real good.


----------



## tayalltheway

franandaj said:


> I really would like to read about all your updates.  I hate to say it, but I'm realizing how old and out of touch I am that im having trouble clicking on and following your blog. It not so much the execution,  it's the whole going to another sitemap I don't have enough tine in one day to keep up with TRs on the DIS.  Going to another site adds a whole nother layer. I will come back here when I am laying on the porcheating bon bons and read. Definitely for sure! I'm hoping that is soon!



Sorry to see you go! Hope you get a chance to come back around sometime soon!



Luisa said:


> What great presents! I particularly like the Haunted Mansion throw, and I'm not surprised the Harry Potter shirt gets so many comments- it's so fun. I love the picture of the castle from between the horses ears, I always make sure I get a ride on the horse drawn trolley but never thought about a shot like that, such a different perspective.



I was quite happy with my haul of presents. Tracy did a good job! And I've gotten a few fun pictures with the horse's head and other landmarks like the castle or Main Street Station in the background. It is a fun and unique perspective. Glad you liked it! 



Lauren1027 said:


> Whoo! You're almost my birthday twin! My birthday is October 27th. Super awesome gifts from your wife too. Haunted Mansion is my favorite ride and I LOVE Harry Potter so all those gifts are great. Good job, Tracy!



Well happy early birthday to you for this year! I agree that the gifts were all very good choices! 



PrincessInOz said:


> HB Taylor.  Love the gifts you got.  Tracy did real good.



Thanks  Writing about this last birthday mere weeks before my NEXT birthday just served to remind me how far behind I am on this report! Luckily, Tracy has been hinting that her presents for me this year are possibly even better than the last haul!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Looks like you had a fab birthday last year.  Roll on THIS year.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Looks like you had a fab birthday last year.  Roll on THIS year.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Dizzy4DL

So excited to see these pictures! Our upcoming trip will be around the same dates. We're hoping to see a little Halloween, and a little Christmas at the same time. Looks like we will. 

My husband isn't a "celebrity" person, but I think he'd just about fall over if he saw Jason Bourne walking through the parks. lol


----------



## tayalltheway

Dizzy4DL said:


> So excited to see these pictures! Our upcoming trip will be around the same dates. We're hoping to see a little Halloween, and a little Christmas at the same time. Looks like we will.
> 
> My husband isn't a "celebrity" person, but I think he'd just about fall over if he saw Jason Bourne walking through the parks. lol



It's definitely a great transitional period! They have so much to phase in for Christmas that it has to overlap with Halloween at least a little. In fact, they just started putting the snow on the castle today!

I thought Matt Damon was a pretty good celebrity sighting as well. Not one you'd necessarily expect to see at Disneyland.


----------



## Luisa

Another great update! Duffy's underpants story had me chuckling!


----------



## tdashgirl

I can totally picture that Build A Bear employee's face.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great updates.  I have to admit that I loved the Marceline candy shots.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> Another great update! Duffy's underpants story had me chuckling!



We love reminiscing about that one. I hope we were the weirdest customers that employee had that day! 



tdashgirl said:


> I can totally picture that Build A Bear employee's face.



Yup! He seemed like he was ready for us to move along as quickly as possible. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Great updates.  I have to admit that I loved the Marceline candy shots.



Thanks! I always love looking at the candy pictures. But then they make me hungry...


----------



## tdashgirl

Caught up here also!


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> Caught up here also!



Excellent! Thanks for reading


----------



## Luisa

The white room with the holiday overlay on IASW is my favourite, it's just stunning!


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree that the holiday fireworks at Disneyland are just perfect.  The whole crowd just gets into it and it's so emotional.  I hope they never go the separate ticketed way that the Halloween fireworks have.


----------



## tayalltheway

Luisa said:


> The white room with the holiday overlay on IASW is my favourite, it's just stunning!



Agreed! 



tdashgirl said:


> I agree that the holiday fireworks at Disneyland are just perfect.  The whole crowd just gets into it and it's so emotional.  I hope they never go the separate ticketed way that the Halloween fireworks have.



I'm totally with you when it comes to hoping they don't add a hard-ticketed event, but I actually doubt they ever will. I think with it being such a locals' park, they'd outrage too many people. But, of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## tdashgirl

Yup, the Jingle Cruise is SO much different this year!  Love DL at Christmas


----------



## tayalltheway

tdashgirl said:


> Yup, the Jingle Cruise is SO much different this year!  Love DL at Christmas



I'm honestly excited to see this year's Jingle Cruise. I feel like if they're going to do an overlay, they might as well go all out. And I totally agree with you about Disneyland at Christmas. It was magical!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Merry Christmas, Taylor and Tracy.


----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Merry Christmas, Taylor and Tracy.



Thanks!! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catching up on a few posts.

How cool to see Sarah and Matt!


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## tayalltheway

PrincessInOz said:


> Catching up on a few posts.
> 
> How cool to see Sarah and Matt!



It was a good sighting!



tdashgirl said:


>


----------



## tdashgirl

I saw WOC Xmas edition before and after Frozen came out.  Olaf made a lot more sense the 2nd time around.   His parts were so lengthy (as you mentioned) and if you didn't know who he was ...


----------



## tayalltheway

*Real Life Update 3/11/15
Plenty of Gnus
*
Hi all. I know it's been a while since my last post to this trip report. Before the big DIS upgrade, the moderators went through and deleted all posts with links to outside websites, so my reports ended up a little gutted. Since then, I've still been keeping my blog up to date, but I miss connecting with all of you who faithfully read here for so long. So my goal is going to be to use this thread to provide some brief photo updates of the end of our time living in Orange County in addition to the trips we've taken since then. I'll continue to post full updates on my Wandering Mouseketeers blog, but the posts here will be more pictoral and less verbose—for those of you who would rather not spend 15 minutes hearing about what we had for lunch 

In other news, I wrote and self-published a book since my last update here. It's called _Go West, Young Mouse: The Ultimate Disneyland Guide for the Experienced Walt Disney World Traveler_, and it's available on the Amazon Kindle store. The book was a bit of a passion project since I knew it would have a very niche audience, but I'm sure there are some people out there who will be able to discover and enjoy it.

Tracy and I just got back yesterday from an amazing two-week trip that included a Disney Cruise to the Bahamas, 7 nights at Walt Disney World, and 2 days at Universal. Again, I'll be doing my full trip reports over time, but I'll also start a photo thread on the WDW side of the DIS if you're interested in seeing a basic overview.

Our life in Colorado is incredibly different than the one we were used to just a year ago, but we're really happy here. In addition to writing, I'm also directing for the local youth theatre company that I performed with when I was younger, and it's such a great opportunity to be able to get back to my love of musical theatre. We're presenting Shrek: The Musical in April and then I'm directing Sweeney Todd this summer.

Tracy is still working for CoolTech, which means plenty of trips out to Orange County. We're hoping to get back out to Disneyland in April and then again in August for the D23 Expo.

Of course, I'm sure you'll all be interested to know that Crooky is still doing great and loves his life as a very spoiled indoor cat.

Anyway, that's all the "gnus" for now. Be looking for a photo update here soon that summarizes the pictures you may have missed from November 2013.​


----------



## Luisa

Oh I'm so glad you posted this as I'd forgotten about the blog! I have some catching up to do. Glad to hear Crooky is enjoying life too!


----------



## gardengirl2790

I'm glad to see your post, and look forward to reading more! Congratulations on your book, that's very exciting .


----------



## disneymania0711

Glad you're back!  I've been following your blog.  It's great.  Keep it up


----------



## tdashgirl

I check on the blog from time to time!  But I keep coming back to the DIS  ...


----------



## Daisybelle

Glad to read an update!  I had lost track of your blog name so now I can go peruse.  I'm glad you are able to keep so much Disney in your life!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back to the Dis.


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad to hear you'll be coming back to the DIS. As much as I tried to follow the blog, it's so much easier on the DiS. I have problems keeping up with Facebook!

Congratulations on your book! That's awesome! I  hope you get some good sales from it.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm not sure if or when Taylor is coming back here to work on the trip report a bit more, so I just wanted to let you guys know -- those of you who don't follow him anywhere else in cyberspace -- that Taylor is featured prominently in an article in today's Los Angeles Times.  It is in the California section of the paper, dated Sunday, May 10, 2015.   I only found out about it because I opened up the newspaper and saw a photo of a cat.

While not specifically about Taylor, the article in which Taylor is quoted and referenced quite a bit is called _Cats and Mouse: Many felines call Disneyland Home_, by Emily Foxhall.  If you don't subscribe to the Times, you might be able to find it online.

Edited to add:  the article title I mentioned above is the one that is in the actual hard copy of the Los Angeles Times.  However, the online/digital version of the article is called _Cats and Mouse: At Disneyland, Mickey has plenty of feline company_ - http://www.latimes.com/local/orangecounty/la-me-adv-disney-cats-20150504-story.html#page=1

​


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing, @Sherry E .


----------

